# [Sammelthread] The Witcher 2 Assassins of Kings



## Veriquitas (26. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hiermit will ich einen Sammelthread für The Witcher 2 anlegen, da der erste Teil immer noch mein Favorit unter den Rollenspielen ist. Und ich natürlich eure Meinung Hören will. Das Spiel soll Anfang *2011* erscheinen, eine neue Engine soll die alte ersetzen und somit nach Cd Project, soll The Witcher 2 das best aussehende Rollenspiel werden. Ausserdem wird das Kampfsystem überarbeitet. Na dann lasst mal hören !​


Die Arbeit an The Witcher 2 hat nach der Premiere von The Witcher begonnen.
The Witcher 2 erscheint für Konsole, was nicht heißen soll das es ein Konsolenspiel wird.Was heissen soll das der Pc ausgereizt wird.
The Witcher 2 spielt 2 Monate nach The Witcher 1 also eine Fortsetzung.
Dialoge werden/wurden weiter ausgearbeitet, man soll sich unter Zeitdruck entscheiden, Personen mischen sich ein.
Geralt startet nicht komplet ohne Erfahrung da er im ersten Teil einiges gesammelt hat, trotz dessen wird es weiter ein Skillsystem geben.
Man wird über Zäune und andere Hindernisse hinüber springen,klettern können.
Update folgt....

​ ​ 
*Debut Trailer:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4c1d0nRzWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Erste Screenshots:                                                                                                                                                                                                           
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Alpha Screenshots:
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alpha Videos:*


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ZoS6LFp3EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ku2Paodt1N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





 *
Entwicklertagebuch:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5BCEe3lBtwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*Ingame Grafik:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpWLNOeIfAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 









​​


----------



## boss3D (28. März 2010)

^^ Die Gameplay-Videos kannst du wieder löschen, da sich die eh keiner anschauen kann ...

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon extrem auf das Game. Hoffentlich wird die Steuerung auch auf der Xbox 360 sehr gut umgesetzt. In The Witcher 1 hat man am PC in Kämpfen des Öffteren ziemlich schnell reagieren müssen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Veriquitas (28. März 2010)

Jo Gameplay Videos hab ich rausgenommen ich dachte erst die würden von den Entwicklern gestellt worden sein.

Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein Irrer, ich glaub das Versprechen mit den best aussehenden Rollenspiel können die auch halten.Und ich hoffe diesmal gibts bischen mehr Kleidung.


----------



## Holdrio (28. März 2010)

Bin auch sehr gespannt wie das wird, die Screenshots sehen schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus. 
Aber ist es nicht noch etwas früh für einen Sammelthread, dauert doch noch ein volles Jahr. ....Verspätungen und nötige Patchzeit noch nicht inbegriffen.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr gespannt wie das wird, die Screenshots sehen schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.
> Aber ist es nicht noch etwas früh für einen Sammelthread, dauert doch noch ein volles Jahr. ....Verspätungen und nötige Patchzeit noch nicht inbegriffen.


  Ne wir reden hier von The Witcher ist nen Spiel welches nach Release keine ernsthafte Konkurenz hatte.Ich werde natürlich immer alles updaten, wenn es was neues gibt.Wie du schon mal gesagt hast der Hexer wird als Heilger angesehen .

Ne ich freue mich auch tierisch drauf, was Rollenspiel angeht haben die sich einfach an das gehalten was die für richtig hielten.Für mich ist The Witcher in Fantasy Rpg unereichbar bis heute.


----------



## boss3D (29. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht noch etwas früh für einen Sammelthread


Den Crysis 2 ST gibt es auch schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und das Spiel ist noch nicht in Sicht ...  


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe diesmal gibts bischen mehr  Kleidung.


Also meinetwegen braucht kein einziger Charakter/NPC auch nur ein Kleidungsstück mehr. Worauf beziehst du dich genau? Etwa auf die freundlichen Ladies im Tempelbezirk von Wyzima?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also meinetwegen braucht kein einziger Charakter/NPC auch nur ein Kleidungsstück mehr. Worauf beziehst du dich genau? Etwa auf die freundlichen Ladies im Tempelbezirk von Wyzima?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, meine natürlich mehr Rüstungen für Geralt das so nen bischen Abwechslung reinbringt, die 2 im ersten Teil fand ich recht wenig.Soll natürlich passen und keine Ritterüstung sein.


----------



## boss3D (30. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, meine natürlich mehr Rüstungen für Geralt das so nen bischen Abwechslung reinbringt, die 2 im ersten Teil fand ich recht wenig.Soll natürlich passen und keine Ritterüstung sein.


Du sagst es indirekt ja schon selber: Geralt ist kein Ritter und hat folglich auch keine Rüstung(en) ...

Mich hat das nicht gestört, dass es nur die 2 Lederteile gegeben hat. Optisch hätten sie sich allerdings ein Bisschen mehr unterscheiden können.
_
PS: Prüfe mal beim ersten Bild im Startposting, ob die max. Breite von 900 px eingehalten wird._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Du sagst es indirekt ja schon selber: Geralt ist kein Ritter und hat folglich auch keine Rüstung(en) ...
> 
> Mich hat das nicht gestört, dass es nur die 2 Lederteile gegeben hat. Optisch hätten sie sich allerdings ein Bisschen mehr unterscheiden können.
> _
> ...



Ich rede ja von Lederüstungen, das was er im ersten Teil trägt ist ja auch eine.Ich find nur das Gesicht von ihm aus der Alpha passender auch wenn er da wie im ersten Teil ausieht wie ein Bullterier.

Jo Bild passt.


----------



## AchtBit (5. April 2010)

oh man bin ich heiss auf das Game.

Witcher hat mich regelrecht am PC gebannt.

Ich hoff, das in meinen Augen, geniale Kampfsystem bleibt bestehn. Ich würde es auch begrüssen wenn die Zeichen besser ausgewogen wären als im ersten Teil. AXII und QUEN hatten nur ein stiefmütterliches Dasein, während AARD und IGNI primäre auf den Kampfstil und auf die Schwerter einfluss nahmen.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2010)

Und up nach oben weil ich es will .


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2010)

Für was pusht du den ST. Wenn dann solltest du auch neue Infos mitteilen.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Für was pusht du den ST. Wenn dann solltest du auch neue Infos mitteilen.



Wenn es genug Infos gibt werde ich die einfügen aber da frag ich dich trotzdem nicht . Ich push den Thread weil ich will das mehr Leute ihre meinung dazu geben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. November 2010)

Der finale Release-Termin ist da 

The Witcher 2: Finaler Release-Termin mit Verschiebung - the witcher 2

Wird Zeit, dass hier etwas Leben in die Bude kommt.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (16. November 2010)

Mitte 2011 halte ich doch für ein wenig spät, auch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin, dass das Spiel wirklich verdammt gut werden könnte...natürlich wartet man ungerne auf Spiele, aber was bisher gezeigt wurde sieht sehr solide aus!


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2010)

Der ST hier geriet wirklich sehr stark in die Versenkung. Fast schon unverständlich, bei solch einem "Blockbuster".


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2010)

ein halbes jahr noch... *schnief*


----------



## Wopkal (17. November 2010)

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Bei Witcher 2 wird die Werbetrommel und die Gerüchteküche eben nicht so gerührt wie bei anderen Titeln.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2010)

So, die Systemanforderungen wurden nun bekannt gegeben.



> Demnach benötigen Sie mindestens einen Dual-Core-Prozessor mit 2,2 GHz  und 1 GB-RAM unter Windows XP. Läuft auf Ihrem Rechner Windows Vista  oder Windows 7 sind 2 GB-RAM notwendig. Als Grafikkarte sollte  mindestens eine GeForce 8800 mit 512 MB in Ihrem Rechner werkeln. Eine  entsprechende AMD-Grafikkarte passt natürlich auch.



The Witcher 2: Neues Video zur Grafik-Engine enthüllt die Systemanforderungen


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2010)

ziemlich niedrige anforderungen... damit sieht das spiel sicher nicht so fett aus wie in den videos ^^


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2010)

In dem Video wird aber auch gesagt das wer einen guten Rechner besitzt auch sehr viel zu staunen hat.

Die Videografik ist für ein RPG wirklich Bombe.


----------



## Deon (26. Dezember 2010)

Hey bin auch tierisch gespannt auf The Witcher 2. Habe aber leider The Witcher 1 net gespielt. Wird es da vielleicht Probleme dabei geben?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Dezember 2010)

Die EE von W1 gibts aktuell bei Steam für 7,99€.
Hast noch genug Zeit für den 1 Teil 

€: Habs mir etz auch geholt. Für 8 € macht man nix falsch


----------



## tAyooma (26. Dezember 2010)

spiel den ersten teil und lass dich vollends überzeugen, dass witcher 2 der hammer ist... quasi zum vorglühen!
witcher 1 lohnt sich immer, auch wenn das spiel schon älter ist


----------



## Tobucu (26. Dezember 2010)

W1 EE Ist zu empfehlen. Ist ja noch etwas hin bis The Witcher 2 kommt.
Laut Amazon Liefertermin Mitte Mai, wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Deon (26. Dezember 2010)

AH sehe grad The witcher für 4 euro bei steam HOLEN!


----------



## zyntex (26. Dezember 2010)

*The Witcher EE heute für 4€, bei STEAM !!!

*Habs mir noch nicht geholt, heute aber zugeschlagen *
*


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Dezember 2010)

The Witcher ist das beste RPG der letzten Jahre. Wers noch nicht gespielt hat sollte das hurtig nachholen.


----------



## red089 (11. Januar 2011)

Mhh, also ich find Geralt sieht hier n bisschen Gay aus, meiner Meinung.

Da fand ich ihn im ersten Teil um einiges cooler, was aber natürlich nichts über die qualität von the witcher 2 aussagt =D

Naja, hoffentlich wird es ein würdiger nachfolger.
Kommt das Spiel eig auch für Konsole raus, oder is das PC Only ?


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2011)

red089 schrieb:


> Kommt das Spiel eig auch für Konsole raus, oder is das PC Only ?



Erst mal kommts für PC raus.
Später soll aber wohl ne Version für die Konsolen erscheinen.


----------



## red089 (13. Januar 2011)

alles klar =D danke.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2011)

So, ich setze mal den Artikel von PCGames in den ST.

Was man da so liest hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an.
Wird wohl ein Titel den ich problemlos vorbestellen kann.

Was mir natürlich gefällt ist die Priorität des PCs, und alles was man so über die Engine liest.

Sogar beim Thema DLCs ist man nicht automatisch abgeneigt, da CD Projekt auch was fürs Geld bieten will.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2011)

ich habs mir ja schon vorbestellt. ich hoffe aber mal, dass sie alchemie und kampf nicht zu sehr verändern - ich mochte beides beim ersten teil (zumindest in der enhanced edition, die urversion kannte ich nicht).


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Slowmotion-Modus (welche wohl die Pause ersetzt) hört sich ebenfalls sehr interessant an. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das im Kampf anfühlen wird.


----------



## Wopkal (2. Februar 2011)

Frage: Wird es ein Multiplayer geben?


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2011)

Wopkal schrieb:


> Frage: Wird es ein Multiplayer geben?


 
Ich sags mal so: Es hat keinen MP, es braucht keinen MP.


----------



## Wopkal (3. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Es hat keinen MP, es braucht keinen MP.


 
Stimmt schon. Aber nett wäre es, wenn man zu zweit das Spiel durchspielen könnte.  (Ich liebe Spiele mit Koop-Multiplayermodus)

Ich habe The Witcher gespielt und bin jetzt von den Reviews von TW2 schwer begeistert, auch ohne Multiplayer


----------



## Rizzard (3. Februar 2011)

Wopkal schrieb:


> Ich habe The Witcher gespielt und bin jetzt von den Reviews von TW2 schwer begeistert, auch ohne Multiplayer


 
Jap, was man bislang gesehen und gelesen hat hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an.

Ich hoffe nur das der zweite Teil nicht allzu kurz wird, da er ja nicht an die Länge des ersten Teils heran reichen soll, dafür aber angeblich mehr Spieltiefe bzw ein intensiveres Spielerlebnis bieten soll.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Februar 2011)

Hoffe ja nur dass meine gtx 260 auf meinem 24" ausreicht x)
Bin schon sehr gespannt. Erste Teil hat mir nämlich auserordentlich gefallen.


----------



## Wopkal (4. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Hoffe ja nur dass meine gtx 260 auf meinem 24" ausreicht x)
> Bin schon sehr gespannt. Erste Teil hat mir nämlich auserordentlich gefallen.


 
Die bisherigen Systemanforderungen sprechen nicht dagegen.



> - Eine Dual-Core-CPU mit 2,2 GHz
> - 1 GiByte Arbeitsspeicher bei Windows XP
> - 2 GiByte Arbeitsspeicher bei Windows Vista oder 7
> - Eine Grafikkarte vom Typ Nvidia Geforce 8800 mit 512 MiByte RAM oder ein vergleichbares AMD/ATI-Modell


QUELLE:
The Witcher 2: Entwicklervideo enthüllt Systemanforderungen und Infos zur Grafik-Engine - cpu, grafikkarte, arbeitsspeicher, rollenspiel, the witcher 2, the witcher


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Februar 2011)

Wopkal schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Aber nett wäre es, wenn man zu zweit das Spiel durchspielen könnte.  (Ich liebe Spiele mit Koop-Multiplayermodus)
> 
> Ich habe The Witcher gespielt und bin jetzt von den Reviews von TW2 schwer begeistert, auch ohne Multiplayer



Naja The Witcher ist garnicht auf Koop aufgebaut im Endeffekt würde da nur ******* bei rauskommen. 

Aber eines ist sicher es wird *das* Rollenspiel 2011 zumahl es keine Konkurenz gibt und The Witcher 1 bis jetzt immer noch das Beste Fantasay Rpg bis heute ist. Wiederum ist es aber schade denn die Entwickler können somit nicht zeigen was die drauf haben....


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2011)

Ich setz hier mal das neue Entwicklertagebuch rein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-YKP-ERzkI&feature


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Februar 2011)

Ingameszenen gefallen mir gut.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2011)

So, machen wir direkt weiter mit den Vids.

Hier sind nochmals 11 Minuten Gameplay Material. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVoytJ9sXqk


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, von der Wasserdarstellung her isses kein Crysis. Das wird mir beim Zocken aber vollkommen egal sein! Was ich da in dem Video sehe, macht mich wuschig! ZIEMLICH WUSCHIG!


----------



## Zerebo (10. Februar 2011)

Die ingame Szenen sehen wirklich ziemlich gut aus und die Animationen gefallen mir auch.


----------



## byte1981 (10. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus ,mir gefällt die ingame Grafik ,TW1 war schon gut und alles was ich bisher von TW2 gesehen habe ,lässt mich hoffen das es noch besser wird.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Februar 2011)

Die neuen Screenshots sind echt klasse. 
Ich wart zwar noch mit dem vorbestellen, da ich noch nicht genau wo, bin mir aber 100% sicher das ichs vorbestellen werde. 
Entweder Steam oder GoG...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Februar 2011)

Was eindeutiges hab ich nicht gefunden, vielleicht weiß es einer von euch. 
Wie schauts mit Dx11 support aus?


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Februar 2011)

Es gibt ein neues Video mit teilweise neuen Szenen.

*Das Video besitzt eine hohe Auflösung mit knackscharfen Texturen und zeigt dadurch die hohe Grafikqualität des Spiels!!!!!*

Link

Ihr müsst die Datei ingame4.*zip*(678 MB) herunterladen. 

*Absolut empfehlenswert!!!!*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Februar 2011)

Danke der Info. Läd grad


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Danke der Info. Läd grad



Und? Über die Grafik kann man sich definitiv nicht beschweren. Zu deiner Frage: The Witcher unterstützt ausschließlich DirectX9.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2011)

Hab mir das Video gerade angeschaut. Das Game wird sicherlich klasse. Das Video vermittelt eine gute Atmosphäre, und die Kämpfe wirken kombiniert mit Magie und diesen Assassins Creed Einlagen einfach gut.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Und? Über die Grafik kann man sich definitiv nicht beschweren. Zu deiner Frage: The Witcher unterstützt ausschließlich DirectX9.


 
Habs andernorts schon kommentiert, klasse Video. Hast du ne Quelle für DX9?


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Habs andernorts schon kommentiert, klasse Video. Hast du ne Quelle für DX9?



In der PCGH 02/2011 gibt es einen zweiseitigen Artikel über The Witcher 2, der auch Informationen aus einem Interview mit Thomas Gop, dem Leitenden Produzenten von The The Witcher 2, enthält. Er verneint die Unterstützung von DirectX11, weil das Team in Sachen Grafik mit DirectX9 alles erreicht hat, was es sich vorgenommen hatte. Er ergänzt noch, das der Einbau von DirectX11 in die Red Engine möglich sei und sie es in Erwägung ziehen, falls sich die Mühe lohnen sollte.

Das Video, zu dem ich verlinkt habe, zeigt ja die sehr gute Grafikqualität des Spiels, die sie mit DirectX9 erreicht haben. Ich denke, dass sie sich wenige Monate vor der Veröffentlichung  auf Dinge wie Bugbeseitigung etc. konzentrieren sollten.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

Was absolut sinnvoll ist. 
Dann brauch ich mir mit meiner 260 ja keine Gedanken machen. Sieht so schon Top aus!


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Was absolut sinnvoll ist.
> Dann brauch ich mir mit meiner 260 ja keine Gedanken machen. Sieht so schon Top aus!



Ich denke, mit einer GTX 560 wird man die Grafikqualität, die man in dem Video zu sehen bekommt, flüssig genießen können. Über die Anforderungen könnte man sich nicht beschweren. Solche Aufnahmen werden natürlich immer in der bestmöglichen Grafikqualität erstellt, aber mit ein paar Abstrichen dürfte es auch auf deiner 260 gut aussehen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

Mich interessieren ja nicht die kleinsten Details. Die Story und Gameplay ist für mich wichtiger.


----------



## l00p (14. März 2011)

Da freue ich mich schon drauf.

Ich spiele gerade den ersten Teil und bin total begeistert!


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt den ersten Teil zum fünften oder sechsten Mal angefangen, und werde ihn nochmal komplett durchspielen. Ich hab zwar schon einen Spielstand für jedes der drei Enden, aber das Spiel ist einfach so gut, dass ich es nochmal spielen kann


----------



## JFF78 (15. März 2011)

Na nach zwei großen Enttäuschungen für mich dieses Jahr: Gothic 4 und Dragon Age 2, hoffe ich dass diese Vortsetzung ein Blockbuster 2011 wird im Bereich RPG. 
Hoffe dass man dieses Jahr aber ein runderes Paket vonvornerein bekommt und nicht auf eine EE-Version warten muss


----------



## Tobucu (16. März 2011)

So schlecht ist DA 2 auch nicht. Wer DAO mochte kommt mit dem 2 auch klar.
Wenn The Witcher 2 halbwegs den Anforderungen der Spieler gerecht wird ist das der Rollenspielknaller 2011.
Ich warte zur Not auch noch etwas länger Hauptsache die machen ihre Arbeit vernüftig! 
Es nervt wenn ein Spiel erst nach Patches gut läuft. (War leider bei Teil 1 auch so)


----------



## JFF78 (16. März 2011)

@Tobucu
Ja schon, aber "kommt klar" ist von "begeistert" meilenweit entfernt.

Wer Diablo mochte wird DA2 lieben


----------



## proxygyn (16. März 2011)

The Witcher 2 ist eins der sehr wenigen Spiele, die ich bei Release kaufen würde.


----------



## Tobucu (16. März 2011)

The Witcher 2 ist auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit vorbestellt.
Über DA 2 kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Ist soweit nicht schlecht. Story ist Toll. Und läuft auf meinem Systeme 1A.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. März 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich zum fünften Mal The Witcher durchgespielt, und es ist immer noch nicht Mai


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2011)

Bin beim 2ten Durchgang nach 1 1/2 Jahren nochmal angefasst und das erste Kapitel ist einfach das geilste  . Das war irgendwie das aller erste was mich vom Spiel überzeugt hat wie ein Schlag in die Fresse im positiven Sinne. Die Ce vom 2ten Teil ist auch schon bestellt jetzt noch einmal mit dem ersten einstimmen und die Dlcs spielen und von mir aus kanns dann losgehen   .


----------



## ProNoob (14. April 2011)

ich werde The Witcher neuling sein 
Das es sich eher an erwachsenes Puplikum wendet in klasse optik find ich spitze... und bis zum 15. Mai is es auch nicht mehr lange hin
ich hoff bloß meine gtx 460glh in  verbindung mit einer 1680x1050 auflösung mach keine probleme bei mittel oda max details...
max wäre natürlich der hammer  
400piepen  is mir für ne 580 einfach zu teuer und auf die GTX 6xx warten dauert mir zu lange


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. April 2011)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Veriquitas (15. April 2011)

ProNoob schrieb:


> ich werde The Witcher neuling sein
> Das es sich eher an erwachsenes Puplikum wendet in klasse optik find ich spitze... und bis zum 15. Mai is es auch nicht mehr lange hin
> ich hoff bloß meine gtx 460glh in  verbindung mit einer 1680x1050 auflösung mach keine probleme bei mittel oda max details...
> max wäre natürlich der hammer
> 400piepen  is mir für ne 580 einfach zu teuer und auf die GTX 6xx warten dauert mir zu lange


 
Hol dir aufjedenfall den ersten Teil damit machst du nichts verkehrt und kommst sicherlich in Teil 2 besser rein.


----------



## ProNoob (15. April 2011)

gut danke... von 1ser sieht die optik gut aus... das aurora egine is mal hama ^^
habs gerade bestellt enhanced platinum edition für 30 €


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2011)

Also optisch wirkt der zweite Teil irgend wie ganz anders als der erste. Gut aussehen tuts aber trotzdem.
Es wirkt alles viel bunter, und nicht so düster wie im ersten Teil.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2011)

Naja wenn du dir die Gefägnispassage anschaust ist es immer noch so düster meiner Meinung nach aber halt nicht überall so wie es in The Witcher 1 auch der Fall war, da gab es auch den krassen Kontrast gerade Nachts oder Tagsüber sind die Gegenden komplett anders. @ProNoob wenn du The Witcher anfängst merk dir das Tränke mixen extrem wichtig ist und darüber entscheidet ob du überlebst oder stirbst  .


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. April 2011)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt was für ein Kopierschutz verwendet wird?


----------



## Memphys (16. April 2011)

Ja, Securom.


----------



## ProNoob (16. April 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ja, Securom.


 
Sind die verfügbaren Installationen verbraucht, kann man bei Electronic Arts auch bei älteren Spielen telefonisch eine weitere Aktivierung anfordern. Man muss jedoch begründen, wieso man eine weitere Aktivierung braucht. Electronic Arts entscheidet in jedem Fall individuell, ob eine weitere Aktivierung zur Verfügung gestellt wird oder nicht. Darüber hinaus entstehen dem Kunden dadurch weitere Kosten, da es sich bei der Telefonnummer um eine kostenpflichtige Hotline handelt
quelle: Wikipedia


ääähm... ich hab keine große lust mich mit den publishern herum zustreiten wenn meine Aktivierungen aufgebraucht sind weil ich mir ne neue grafkkarte kauf oda das system neu mache und dann auch noch ne kostenpflichtige hotline
Ich hoffe mal dies bei the witchter 2 nich tun zu müssen... ständig rum telefonieren zu müssen ... ich will zocken und nich am telefon hängen -.-


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2011)

Hier steht noch mal was zum Thema DRM:
The Witcher 2: Alles über DRM, Sprachversionen und Schnitte - drm, the witcher 2, namco bandai


----------



## ProNoob (16. April 2011)

danke thilo  jetzt bin ich beruhigt....


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. April 2011)

Ich habe die fünf Videos jetzt direkt hier reingestellt, weil es so einfach komfortabler ist und es mehr Leute mitbekommen.

Noch ein Hinweis: Die Videos gibt es auch in 1080p.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJ-yrnPzF5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqRpnWSbjLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYUl-GPqQXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4GaFnVIYds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gICfA6BKitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

ProNoob schrieb:


> ich werde The Witcher neuling sein



Du weist garnicht, was du verpasst! Ich an deiner Stelle würde vor dem Release von Nummero 2 erstma noch schnell den ersten Teil zocken. Gibets spottbillig und ist auf jeden Fall spielenswert! Mit so ein bissel "Vorwissen" ist der zweite Teil auch bestimmt besser zu geniesen!


----------



## ProNoob (22. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Du weist garnicht, was du verpasst! Ich an deiner Stelle würde vor dem Release von Nummero 2 erstma noch schnell den ersten Teil zocken. Gibets spottbillig und ist auf jeden Fall spielenswert! Mit so ein bissel "Vorwissen" ist der zweite Teil auch bestimmt besser zu geniesen!


 
äääh du hast wohl paar post übersprungen zu lesen ^^
ich hab  mir teil 1 gehohlt is gestern gekommen prob is mein pc der n der sig steht wartet auf vollständigkeit...sprich kühler muss noch verschraubt werden und dann kanns nach ostern losgehen mit the witchter crysis 2 und total war... mal was anderes wie das ewige css und WoW ^^

schade das the witcher kein dx11 unterstütz...ne amd wäre da sinnvoller ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2011)

Bei der GOG Version kann man schon preloaden! 
Freu mich schon wien Schnitzel!^^


----------



## Confusius (12. Mai 2011)

hi@all

wollte mal nachharken ob alles was man nun schon von the witcher 2 gesehen hat also DX9 war?
Ich weiß das es nur mit DX9 Unterstützung kommt, wollte aber nachfragen ob es sich wirklich in den videos etc. auch um die dx 9 version handelt.

MfG

Confusius


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel unterstützt ausschließlich DX9, was sollte es in den Videos also sonst gewesen sein? Irgend wie versteh ich die Frage nicht.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich wie Schnitzel auf nächste Woche. Bin grade noch mal am Spielen des ersten Teils, da man ja den Speicherstand importieren kann. Weiß zwar keiner was es bringt, aber hauptsache mal auf Nummer Sicher gehen.


----------



## Confusius (12. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Irgend wie versteh ich die Frage nicht.


 
Ja weil meine Bilder ziehmlich nach tessellation aussahen deshalb wa ich was stutzig aber thx nu bin ich schlauer^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Mai 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich freu mich wie Schnitzel auf nächste Woche. Bin grade noch mal am Spielen des ersten Teils, da man ja den Speicherstand importieren kann. Weiß zwar keiner was es bringt, aber hauptsache mal auf Nummer Sicher gehen.


 
Leider wurde mein alter von Kapitel 4 mit dem Neuaufsetzen des Pcs gelöscht...aber schlimm is es nich, macht ja Spaß. Diesmal werd ich paar Sachen anders machen


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich freu mich wie Schnitzel auf nächste Woche. Bin grade noch mal am Spielen des ersten Teils, da man ja den Speicherstand importieren kann. Weiß zwar keiner was es bringt, aber hauptsache mal auf Nummer Sicher gehen.


 
Laut Pc Games werden neugeschmiedete Schwerter ins neue Spiel integriert also die die mit den Meteoriten verbessert wurden rot,gelb und blau.


----------



## Sutta (12. Mai 2011)

Unboxing der Collector's Edition:

http://vid.buffed.de/v/3wwZ1J8JRbP/The-Witcher-2/Unboxing-der-Collectors-Edition/


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2011)

Ganz schönes Gerät was die da zugeschickt bekommen haben.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Mai 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Laut Pc Games werden neugeschmiedete Schwerter ins neue Spiel integriert also die die mit den Meteoriten verbessert wurden rot,gelb und blau.


 
Du weißt nicht zufällig wie das geht? Oder irgendwer anders? Beim ersten mal spielen hat mir das keiner gemacht.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2011)

Es gibt halt verschiedene Schmiede in The Witcher der erste ist ein Zwerg in der Nähe der Taverne (Umalnd von Wyzima). Dann gibt es noch 2 in Wyzima je nachdem für welche Seite du die entscheidest, kannst du bei denen Schmieden Orden der Flammenrose\Anderlinge. Du brauchst halt nen Schwert und 3 Meteoriten wenn du auf schmieden klickst öffnet sich ein Inventar da kannste alles zusammen reinlegen. Es gibt unterschiedliche Kombinationen, 3 von einer Farbe haben aber den stärksten einzelnen Effekt und du kannst sowohl  Stahlschwerter als auch Silberschwerter umschmieden. Ich würde mir aber zuerst das Silberschwert umschmieden lassen wenn du nicht genug Meteoriten hast. In The Witcherwiki ist alles über die Kombinationen aufgezeichnet und wo die Schmiede genau sind.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Mai 2011)

Komisch, hab ich wohl irgendwas übersehn, danke.


----------



## lol2k (15. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Weiß jnd. ob die deutsche deutsche Version von The Witcher 2 multilingual daherkommt? Das sie uncut ist, weiß ich bereits - mir gehts eher um die Sprachausgabe...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Mai 2011)

Ja, sie kommt mit Audio und Text: Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch, Russisch
Nur Text: Italienisch, Spanisch, Ungarisch, Tschechisch, Japanisch, Chinesisch.

Und außerdem mit kostenlosen DLCs : klick


----------



## lol2k (15. Mai 2011)

Thx - mir wurde das bei amazon nicht ganz ersichtlich 
Nun ist es bestellt


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Mai 2011)

Bei Amazon hab ichs auch nicht gefunden, aber google war mein Freund 
Ich hoffe mal dass mein Spiel morgen oder dann doch spätestens Dienstag bei mir eintrifft.


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2011)

Im Übrigen hab ich die Woche Urlaub. Ich glaub, ich zisch einfach ma später in den Media Markt. Vielleicht hab ich glück und die habens heute schon. Is mir ja schon häufiger passiert...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (16. Mai 2011)

Hab das Spiel heute Morgen von Amazon bekommen. Leider kann man es noch nicht aktivieren. Wäre ne nette Sache von CD-Project, wenn es im Laufe des Tages noch freigeschaltet wird. In Polen kann man anscheinend schon spielen. 

Mich juckts ja tierisch in den Fingern um nach einem Crack zu suchen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2011)

Witcher 2 nur noch 39,99 bei Amazon.

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Und Nein, die Aktivierungsserver gehen wohl erst 0:00 live.


----------



## STSLeon (16. Mai 2011)

Klasse, dann macht unser MM den Preis auch mit. Meinetwegen können die mit dem Aktivieren warten bis zum WE, vorher habe ich keine Zeit und der erte Teil muss auch noch weiter gespielt werden.


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin grad eh total im League of Legends-Wahn. Ich bin fast bissel "traurig", dass W2 rauskommt. Dann muß ich ja den LoL Exzess unterbrechen!  Trotzdem zisch icke jetzt ma zum MM und schau, ob was da is...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Witcher 2 nur noch 39,99 bei Amazon.
> 
> The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Und Nein, die Aktivierungsserver gehen wohl erst 0:00 live.


 Juhu, tolle Neuigkeit! 
Hatten das denn etwa eigentlich alle für 44,95  vorbestellt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Mai 2011)

Die Woche gibts das Spiel (Prem. Edition) bei MM übrigens für 25€ für die, die es nicht bestellt haben  Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist echt blöd


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Mai 2011)

Was echt????
Media Markt?
Sicher?
Nicht wirklich oder?
Wo hast du das her?
Im Laden gesehen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Mai 2011)

Nö in der Werbung^^ Also zumindest in unserem Markt, woanders kA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Mai 2011)

Wooooah! 
Schätze das liegt dann aber erst morgen im Laden?
Ich hoffe auch in Berlin.

*meins*


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Mai 2011)

Kannst ja bei euch mal in die Werbung schauen, denke ab morgen wirds verkauft, obwohl ich bei MM und Jupiter schon öfters Artikel vorm Release gekauft habe (und auch schon von vielen anderen gehört habe, dass das vorkommt). Ärgern tu ich mich trotzdem, glatte 20€ mehr bezahlt  Naja isses mir wert


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Mai 2011)

Na ich muss heute noch zu Saturn, vlt. hab ich da ja Glück und nen Gutschein hab ich auch noch seit knapp 2 Jahren rumliegen. ^^
Nen MM hab ich leider nicht in meiner Nähe und in unserem Prospekt (12623) steht leider auch nichts.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2011)

Ja wie, ich bestell mir das Game bei Ama für 45 Euro, und beim MM bekommt man es dann für 25€?
Na supi, stornieren ist auch nicht mehr drin, da sich der Artikel im Versandprozess befindet.

Is echt blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2011)

Bei uns im Media Markt isses heute noch nicht da gewesen. War eben dort. Also morgen dann gleich nochma...


----------



## Deon (16. Mai 2011)

Geil hoff ma bei mir gibt es das Spiel für 25^^wenn net kannste mir dann eins kaufen und ich bezahl dich dann?^^
Eine frage noch: Läuft The witcher 2 auf meinem System auf höchsten Einstellungen?


----------



## Sonic742 (16. Mai 2011)

25 € in allen MediaMärkten wär ja voll cool! Aber ich befürchte, das Angebot ist regional beschränkt.

@Deon:
Was hast du denn? Offiziell empfohlen werden:
Intel Core 2 Quad oder AMD Phenom X4
3 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 4 GB RAM (Windows Vista, Windows 7)
Grafikkarte mit 1 GB RAM und Unterstützung von Pixel Shader 3.0 (Nvidia GeForce GTX260 oder ATI Radeon HD4850)


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Eine frage noch: Läuft The witcher 2 auf meinem System auf höchsten Einstellungen?


 
Meine Glaskugel will mir heute einfach nicht dein System verraten.
Und selbst wenn wir dein Sys kennen würden, könnten wir erst morgen mit Sicherheit sagen was für einen Rechner man braucht, um auf höchsten Einstellungen mit UltraHigh Modus zu zocken.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Mai 2011)

jawohl, meine collectors edition wurd grade verschickt


----------



## Deon (16. Mai 2011)

hab nen AMD Phenom x4 965 
4gb arbeitsspeicher
und ne eah4870x2 von sus trifan
also nach den empfohlenen bin ich wohl daabei aber ich weiß net ob man denen trauen kann. sieht wohl so aus als müsste ich noch warten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2011)

Übrigens: Alle News und Tests findet ihr immer auf der Witcher-2-Themenseite bei PCGH.


----------



## STSLeon (16. Mai 2011)

Damn it, muss ein lokaler MMFlyer sein. 25€ ist natürlich ein Kampfpreis, den muss ich auch irgendwie bekommen. Danke Thilo für den link


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Mai 2011)

Weiß schon jmd. ob das Game iwie zeitlich an ne Aktivierung gebunden ist...?

EDIT:

Entweder, das Ding hat ne zeitliche Aktivierung (morgen) oder der Key der bei meine Ama Box dabei war geht nicht. Jedenfalls sagt mir SecureROM das es nicht zu aktivieren geht.. Super Hinweis übrigens: Der Aktivierungsserver kann Ihre Anforderung nicht durchführen. Bitte kontaktieren Sie den Software Verkäufer.

**** Dich doch ma sonst mit Deinem dummen Hinweis.. Grrr.. Schon wieder genervt hier!!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Mai 2011)

Geht erst ab morgen, also ruhig Blut!

Wer hat den ST angeheftet? Gute Idee


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Mai 2011)

Du kennst das doch, wenn mans dann inne Finger hat... ^^


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (16. Mai 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Damn it, muss ein lokaler MMFlyer sein. 25€ ist natürlich ein Kampfpreis, den muss ich auch irgendwie bekommen. Danke Thilo für den link


 
Amazon Tiefstpreisgarantie gilt bei regionalen Angeboten nicht?


----------



## lvr (16. Mai 2011)

Habs heute von Amazon bekommen und wollte es gleich installieren, jedoch bekomme ich immer bei ca. 1/4 der Installation den Fehler "Feature Transfer Error"!?
Auf der DVD ist kein einziger Kratzer ... jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Tobucu (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin froh das ich die Collectors Edition vorbestellt habe. Die kostet jetzt ja ein Vermögen.
Mal sehen wann die Ankommt, soll ja auf dem Weg sein.


----------



## Destination2202 (16. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile gibts die erste komplett lauffähige Version im Internet zum Download :/


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute bei MM. Es war da, kostete 49 Euro und rausgeben durften sie nicht. Also diese 25 Euro Angebot scheint regional zu sein.


----------



## lvr (16. Mai 2011)

Habs inzwischen installiert bekommen ... ich hoffe mit dem Spiel hab ich später weniger Probleme, als mit der Installation


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2011)

Ich halte denen Morgen im MM das Handy mit Amazon vor die Nase und gut is. Denk mal, 49 Euro werd ich nich zahlen müssen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

Und ich glaub nicht, dass die da einen Basar draus machen. Das sind alles kleine Arbeitsdrohnen, die haben kaum Handlungsspielraum und wollen auch nicht aufmucken.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Das MM das nur regional macht find ich schwach. Hab schon überlegt ob ich meine heut ankommende Version von Amazon gleich wieder zurück schicke und mir den Titel im MM besorge. Wenn das aber nicht überall ist, kann ich es mir auch sparen.


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Ist ja witzig, heute morgen guck ich so spaßeshalber bei Amazon rein, und was sehe ich...? Kostet der Ärger "nur" noch 39,99.. Wie gut das auf meiner Rechnung von gestern 45,nochwas standen. Ich glaub ich ruf da heute mal bei Amazon an, passt mir iwie nicht so & iwie beißt sich das doch mit der Bestpreisgarantie von Amazon, oder irre ich da...?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig, heute morgen guck ich so spaßeshalber bei Amazon rein, und was sehe ich...? Kostet der Ärger "nur" noch 39,99.. Wie gut das auf meiner Rechnung von gestern 45,nochwas standen. Ich glaub ich ruf da heute mal bei Amazon an, passt mir iwie nicht so & iwie beißt sich das doch mit der Bestpreisgarantie von Amazon, oder irre ich da...?


Moin!
Ein Freund von mir hat das gleiche Problem.
Hat auch eine Rechnung über 44,45 bekommen trotz dieser Bestpreisgarantie.
Habe ihm auch empfohlen dort mal anzurufen. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Unter Umständen wird in so einem Fall der Differenzbetrag (zu den 39€) auf euer Konto zurück überwiesen. Ich hatte bei Amazon vor Jahren mal so einen Fall. 
Mein Paket wurde gestern auch mit den 45€ verschickt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich von Ama noch was zurück bekomme.


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre ja erstma gespannt, ob die von sich aus was machen, was ich aber nicht denke.. Ich glaub ich rufe da mal an...


----------



## Sonic742 (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn von Amazon Geld erstattet werden sollte, ist das reine Kulanz. Es zählt der Preis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als der Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen wurde, also mit der Online-(Vor)Bestellung. Dass sich dieser - gerade bei längerer Lieferzeit - zwischenzeitlich ändert, ist nicht so ungewöhnlich, aber halt unter Umständen einfach Pech für den Käufer.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

Nein!
Amazon bietet eine sogenannte Bestpreisgarantie bis zum Release an!
Ist der Preis am Releasetag niedriger als bei der Vorbestellung bekommst du den niedrigeren Preis.

War der Preis zum Zeitpunkt der Vorbestelllung niedriger als am Releasetag bekommst du ebenfalls den niedrigeren Preis.

Das ist mein Kenntnisstand zu Amazon.


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

So, grade angerufen, dauert ein wenig da Amazon heute iwelche technischen Probs hat, ist aber kein Ding, die haben mir nen Aktionsgutschein gemacht, wird im Konto hinterlegt und kann dann eingelöst werden. Fein, bin ich zufrieden mit. Battlefield 3 & Modern Warfare 3 kommen ja "bald"..


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn´s Amazon.de nicht verbockt, sollte heute die Collectors Edition von The Wicher 2 kommen.  *Freu*


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

Haha du schnappst dir mal wieder die dickste Edition, die im Schrank am schönsten aussieht! 
Packst du die dann überhaupt aus? xD


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> Haha du schnappst dir mal wieder die dickste Edition, die im Schrank am schönsten aussieht!


War doch klar^^ Für sowas hab ich nun mal ne Schwäche.  



> Packst du die dann überhaupt aus? xD


Geplant hat ich´s nicht^^


----------



## Tobucu (17. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Wenn´s Amazon.de nicht verbockt, sollte heute die Collectors Edition von The Wicher 2 kommen.  *Freu*


 Meine soll schon auf den Weg sein.
Fragt sich nur wann die eintrifft.
@ Pain 
Was soll deine Version kosten?


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich auch erst überlegt, aber fands dann doch n bissel übertrieben. Reicht ja, wenn man da die ganzen Cover stehen hat...


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> @ Pain
> Was soll deine Version kosten?


 
Da ich ein fixer Geselle beim Vorbestellen bin, zahl ich ca. 70€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Da ich ein fixer Geselle beim Vorbestellen bin, zahl ich ca. 70€ inkl. Versand.


Dennoch ganz ordentlich. 
Und was kostet die nun?
Gits die überhaupt noch?
(sry für meine Faulheit selbst nachzuschauen)


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Nur über Zwischenhändler oder Import

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings - Collector's Edition (uncut) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Gute Güte, was ihr euch wegen 5-10 Euro ins Hemd macht, aber vereinzelt schweineteure Systeme habt... 

Zum Game: hats jemand schon gespielt? Decken sich die Erfahrungen mit den Tests?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Gute Güte, was ihr euch wegen 5-10 Euro ins Hemd macht, aber vereinzelt schweineteure Systeme habt...
> 
> Zum Game: hats jemand schon gespielt? Decken sich die Erfahrungen mit den Tests?
> 
> ...


 
Darum gehts doch gar nicht... Das is ne Prinzipangelegenheit. Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen. Nen Rechner kauft man ja aus nem bestimmten Grund, genauso wie ein Spiel. Aber man bezahlt ja nicht wissentlich mehr als nötig, das wäre ja schön dämlich... 

Ich hab heute morgen einige Sekunden mal laufen lassen und mir das so angeguckt, waren aber meist nur Videoszenen. Sieht sehr gut aus soweit, aber iwie irritieren mich Geralts Augen, die sehen iwie komisch & statisch aus...

Hab alles auf max. gestellt und höre meine Karte eigentlich nicht... Hoffe heute Abend etwas ausführlicher berichten zu können..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2011)

Wir haben heute übrigens sowohl den Test zu Witcher 2, als auch Benchmarks zu Witcher 2 veröffentlicht.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe das mich Witcher 2 weit besser unterhalten wird, als es DA2 getan hat. Hier war nach 20-30h wirklich die Luft raus.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mich Witcher 2 weit besser unterhalten wird, als es DA2 getan hat. Hier war nach 20-30h wirklich die Luft raus.


Stimme den voll und ganz zu.
Ich war von DA2 dermaßen enttäuscht und quäle mich immernoch durch die elenden Quests. 



> Wir haben heute übrigens sowohl den Test zu Witcher 2, als auch Benchmarks zu Witcher 2 veröffentlicht.


Huhu, schöner Test.
Gekauft wird es noch und ich hoffe meine Erwartungen werden diesmal erfüllt. 
Scheint ja auch gut an potenter Hardware zu zehren, jammi!


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Ick freu mich schon, wenn ich FA hab und das Game endlich mal antesten kann...


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

So, ich mach mich nun mal auf zum MM. 

Mal schauen, was es da so gibt! 

EDIT:

So zurück. Premium Edition installiert gerade.

49,99 € bei uns im MM.

Hab ihm aber den Preis von Amazon per Handy gezeigt und ich hab dann die 39,9 € bekommen.
Übrigens is bei der Premium ein Lösungsbuch dabei. Find ich garnicht so gut. Das verleitet zum Spiken...


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Naja im Inet gibts auch Cheats... ^^ Muss man ja nicht nutzen...


----------



## Santury (17. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all,

habe die Premium Edition installiert und zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass ich KEINEN SOUND habe!?!?!?

Alle anderen Games, Musik etc. geht einwandfrei, nur Witcher 2 gibt keinen mucks von sich!?

Jemand auch das Problem oder eine Lösung? Werde es wohl noch mal installen und dann mal schauen!

cu soon


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

neueste Treiber für die Soundkarte/Soundchip installiert?

Bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme. Sound hab ich!


----------



## Santury (17. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> neueste Treiber für die Soundkarte/Soundchip installiert?
> 
> Bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme. Sound hab ich!


 
Ja absolut alles auf dem neuesten Stand. Soundkarte ist eine Asus Xonar DX2...

Werde wohl noch mal neuinstallieren müssen...damn!


----------



## Balder (17. Mai 2011)

Wie häufig kann ich dieses Spiel eigentlich aktivieren bzw. darf man es denn auch auf 2 Pcs gleichzeitig installiert haben ?


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Man darfs auf 5 Rechnern installieren...


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Aktivierung scheint unbegrenzt zu sein. Jedenfalls stand dies nach der Installation beim Aktivieren da...


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch gar nicht... Das is ne Prinzipangelegenheit. Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen. Nen Rechner kauft man ja aus nem bestimmten Grund, genauso wie ein Spiel. Aber man bezahlt ja nicht wissentlich mehr als nötig, das wäre ja schön dämlich...


Ich weiss, war auch gar nicht bösartig gemeint. Nur wäre mir persönlich der Aufwand und die Sucherei wegen dem Betrag zu blöd. 

Zum Hexer:
Hat jemand sonst noch das Problem, dass nach Eingabe des Aktivierungscodes und dem Suchen nach Updates einfach gar nichts passiert? Das Fenster schliesst sich, und ich beginne wieder von neuem (inkl. Eingabe des Keys).

Einen Neustart habe ich noch nicht versucht, da ich gerade 60 GByte an Daten auf die neue Festplatte umschaufle 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Das hatte ich gestern, da ging einfach mal gar nichts (lag aber daran, das es noch nicht aktivierbar war). Heute gings Einwandfrei. Wurde da nun iwie n Patch geladen oder sowas...?


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

@the ¦ gamer
Geladen wurde gar nichts, das Fenster schliesst sich einfach.
Starte jetzt mal neu und dann schau'mer mal - soll ja manchmal Wunder wirken.

Ich habe eben den Verdacht, dass Avira den Update davon abhält, eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Hat schon bei der Installation reklamiert, dass es sich um Malware handle.
Guard ist zwar mittlerweile deaktiviert, aber ggf. blockt da doch noch was. Deshalb Neustart ohne Avira zu laden 

EDIT: nichts zu machen, Herr von und zu Riva zickt.

EDIT2: das manuelle Hinzufügen des Launchers zu den zugelassenen Programmen in der Win-Firewall hat geholfen. Das, oder meine offenkundige Beleidigung.
Hat auf alle Fälle nun geklappt. Mir ist bloss immer noch schleierhaft, warum nebst ausgeschalteter Firewall die Programme auch noch als Ausnahme hinzugefügt werden müssen. Kommt leider sehr oft vor.


Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Hach wie schön das mein Rechner zumindest sowas von alleine macht, bzw. mich direkt drauf hinweist...


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> EDIT2: das manuelle Hinzufügen des Launchers zu den zugelassenen Programmen in der Win-Firewall hat geholfen. Das, oder meine offenkundige Beleidigung.
> Hat auf alle Fälle nun geklappt. Mir ist bloss immer noch schleierhaft, warum nebst ausgeschalteter Firewall die Programme auch noch als Ausnahme hinzugefügt werden müssen. Kommt leider sehr oft vor.


 
Den Tip werd ich mir gleich mal vormerken, falls ich heute Abend vor dem selben Problem stehe.


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Den Tip werd ich mir gleich mal vormerken, falls ich heute Abend vor dem selben Problem stehe.



Die Beleidigung oder das Firewall-Dings? 

Die Aktivierung hat nun geklappt, aber starten lässt sich das Spiel nicht. Der Launcher erscheint, nach Klick auf "Spiel starten" kommt der Ladeschirm mit dem Wolf, und anschliessend poppt wieder der Launcher auf 

Habe im Anschluss versucht, das Spiel auch noch zu registrieren.
Dabei kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss schon, warum ich diese ganze Internetverbindungs****** hasse....

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Oha, Du hast da aber auch viel Streß mit... :s Muss mal gucken wie das heute abend mit dem DLC Dings da klappt und was man als Vorbesteller-Goodie bekommt... 

Hast schon versucht, neuzuinstallieren...?


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Hmmm. Bei mir ging alles ohne Probleme. Kaspersky hat mich zwar 3 x zu W2 gefragt, ob das Prog aufs Internet zugreifen darf und in die Firewall eingebunden werden soll, hat dann aber alles ohne Probleme geklappt. 

So, ich hab aber andere Probleme. Wenn ich mit F5 zwischenspeichere, später sterbe und mich W2 fragt, ob ich das letzte Savegame laden will, ich dies bestätige, dann hab ich jedesmal nen Crash to Desktop.  Scheint hier doch noch einige Bugs zu geben.


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Oha, Du hast da aber auch viel Streß mit... :s Muss mal gucken wie das heute abend mit dem DLC Dings da klappt und was man als Vorbesteller-Goodie bekommt...
> 
> Hast schon versucht, neuzuinstallieren...?


 Ja, tatsächlich. 

Habe nun noch die Witcher2.exe und die Launcher Datei mit Admin-Rechten versehen sowie den Kompatibilitätsmodus aktiviert. Leider beides nichts geholfen.

Werde nun mal neuinstallieren.
Vielleicht aber auch besser, wenns nicht läuft. Müsste ohnehin noch ein wenig für die heutige Semesterprüfung lernen 

EDIT:
SCHEI** auf lernen. Habe im Configurator nun von Fullscreen auf Window-mode umgestellt, und siehe da: es läuft. 
EDIT2:
Und natürlich danke für die Hilfe!

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Deon (17. Mai 2011)

So grad die Premium im Müller um die ecke für 39,99€ gekriegt. Schonmal DICKER DAUMEN HOCH! die premium ist besser als manch eine collectors. 
Installiert gestartet und alles erstmal auf hock gestellt und dann schon in der ersten Cutscene sehe ich 7fps. 
hab dann auf den button geklickt der die einstllungen auf die optimalen für meinen PC setzt und jetzt geht es noch mit 20fps.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche dieserunzähligen einstellungen ich net auf sehr high oder enabled stellen muss ohne große atmosphäre einbußen einstecken zu müssen damit es flüssig läuft ( min 30fps)? Denn ich hab auch manche Texturen nachlader entdeckt und das sollte ja net sein. War verwundert weil ich dachte der PC müsste das eingentlich packen 
SPECS:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition         
ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz
Asus EAH4870X2/HTDI/2G Tri-Fan         
Windows 7 x64


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Die Beleidigung oder das Firewall-Dings?


 
Natürlich die Beleidigung. Am Firewall-Dings lags bestimmt nicht.




Deimos schrieb:


> EDIT:
> SCHEI** auf lernen. Habe im Configurator nun von Fullscreen auf Window-mode umgestellt, und siehe da: es läuft.


 
Was zum Geier. Den Sinn dahinter soll man mal verstehen.


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Wie checkt ihr denn die Frames im Game...? 

Bei mir hat der die auch auf Medium gesetzt, seh ich aber gar nicht ein! Ne GTX580 wird das doch wohl alles auf max. schaffen, oder?


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Wie checkt ihr denn die Frames im Game...?


  mit FRAPS 

FRAPS - Download - CHIP Online


Ich hab mit der GTX 470 auf "Hoch" ca. 30 bis 40 FPS im Mittel. Auf "Sehr Hoch" gehts dann zwischen 10 und 20. Aber eher im unteren Bereich. Also unspielbar. 

Hab bis auf die Bewegungsunschärfe nix abgeschaltet. "Mittel" hat W2 bei mir auch automatisch vorgeschlagen. Hab dass dann aber, wie gesagt, auf "Hoch" hochgesetzt.


Was anderes: Ich find die Kämpfe sind echt schwer. Ich zock auf "mittel". Blocken kann ich nicht. Hoffe, das lernt man noch. Und die Steuerung finde ich, reagiert auch sehr träge. Gerade wenn man nen Satz zurück machen muss, da man nicht blocken kann. Dann steht der Hexer erst ma nen Moment in der Gegend rum und man bekommt eine ab. Hoffentlich wird das noch besser. 

Ansonsten, der Hexer kann immer noch nicht springen. Man bleibt also, wie im ersten Teil, an jedem Gartenzaun hängen...


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was zum Geier. Den Sinn dahinter soll man mal verstehen.


Wem sagst du das.
Habe noch getestet, obs eventuell am Crossfire liegt - ist nicht der Fall. Läuft mit deaktiviertem CF allerdings schon eine ganze Ecke runder.

@ the ¦ gamer* (sorry für die falsche Schreibweise, finde das Symbol nicht ).

FPS lasse ich immer über Fraps anzeigen. Funktioniert praktisch ausnahmslos.

Bezüglich Performance: Ist in der Tat ein richtiger Hardware-Fresser. Siehe dazu auch den Technik-Check auf der Main.
Bei mir hat er auf hoch gesetzt, das Übersampling musste ich aber deaktivieren, da sonst unspielbar.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

> Wie checkt ihr denn die Frames im Game...?


Na mit Fraps!!! 

Edit:.... zu spät...


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

*Habe rausgefunden, warum das Spiel nicht im Vollbildmodus startet!*

Ich habe drei Monitore angeschlossen, alle dupliziert (d.h. kein erweiterter Desktop). Nach Deaktivierung von zwei Monitoren und Ausgabe auf einem einzigen läuft es nun auch im Vollbildmodus.

Könnte man ggf. noch im Startpost aufnehmen für alle Eyefinity- oder Multimonitornutzer.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Okay, danke euch für den Hinweis! Na dann gucke ich mir das heute abend mal an, wenn meine Frau mich lässt.. 

Das mit dem Springen ist mir auch beim 1. Teil negativ aufgefallen, fand ich iwie nicht so "zeitgemäß" das der Char sich nicht mal über kleine Steine & Gartenzäune bewegen kann...  

Übersampling? was macht denn das genau?


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

@ the ¦ gamer*

Übersampling veranlasst, dass die GPU die Auflösung höher rechnet und anschliessend bei der Ausgabe an den Monitor das ganze runtergerechnet wird. Somit werden Kanten geglättet. Bedingt durch die höhere Auflösung, die gerechnet werden muss, ist das auch enorm leistungshungrig.
(Das ist stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt, für detaillierte/korrektere Erklärungen wende dich an die richtigen Cracks ). Siehe dazu auch den vor zwei Posts verlinkten Technikcheck.

Übrigens, hat jemand von euch auch so hübsche Grafikeffekte beim Applizieren von AA via Treiber (auf Radeon 5850)? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Deon (17. Mai 2011)

Texture downsampling ist wohl dazu da die texturen runterzuschrauben oder? oder sollte ich das anmachen um es besser aussehen zu lassen?


----------



## Raigen (17. Mai 2011)

Teste es doch einfach? Schalte es an und aus, schau dir die Unterschiede an...

Kann mir nur vorstellen dass es dafür da ist den benötigten VRam herunterzuschrauben da größere Texturen auf eine kleinere Größe gedownsampled werden und dementsprechend weniger Ram benötigen, ob es die Optik fördert bezweifle ich, letztendlich muss man es eben testen wie es aussieht!


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> Kann mir nur vorstellen dass es dafür da ist den benötigten VRam herunterzuschrauben da größere Texturen auf eine kleinere Größe gedownsampled werden und dementsprechend weniger Ram benötigen, ob es die Optik fördert bezweifle ich, letztendlich muss man es eben testen wie es aussieht!


 So wirds wohl sein.

Wenn man die Voreinstellung benutzt, ist es auf hoher Einstellung deaktiviert, bei niedrigen und mittleren Einstellungen aktiviert. Ergo qualitätsverschlechternd.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch noch ne Frage zu dem Grafikkonfigurator, bzw. zu der automatischen Erkennung... Was wurde da bei euch angezeigt? Also zu eurer Hardware? Systemspeicher & Grafikram...?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal an was kann das liegen das ich keine Sound in den spiel habe ?
Nutze eine Corsair HS1 als HS !


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Bug scheint wohl zu bestehen. Bei mir nicht, aber jemand anderes hatte das hier heute auch schon.

Soundtreiber aktuell?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Mai 2011)

Da gibt es nur eine Daher kann ich da leider nix Aktualisieren


----------



## Man At Arms (17. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> SCHEI** auf lernen. Habe im Configurator nun von Fullscreen auf Window-mode umgestellt, und siehe da: es läuft.



Den Fehler kann ich bestätigen. Alle möglichen Konfigurationen getestet, sowie Vollbild Modus aktiviert ist, wird es nichts mit dem Witcher 2 Start.


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie wird das Spiel mit der Zeit besser. Ich hab jetzt ca. 40 bis 60 FPS mit der GTX 470 auf Mittel. Ich schraub jetzt mal Stück für Stück die Einstellungen bissel hoch.


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Man At Arms schrieb:


> Den Fehler kann ich bestätigen. Alle möglichen Konfigurationen getestet, sowie Vollbild Modus aktiviert ist, wird es nichts mit dem Witcher 2 Start.


 Hast du drei Monitore angehängt? Falls ja, siehe hier oder hier.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Don Kanallie (17. Mai 2011)

Moin moin! 

Aller Vorfreude zum Trotz muste ich nun auch feststellen dass ich überhaupt keinen Sound habe?!

Soundkarte ist ne SB Audigy, treiber habe ich schon aktualisiert, (bei Creative ist der vom Juli 09)?

..Bringt neu installieren Besserung mit sich? 

Bis denne 
DK


----------



## Selvos (17. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir startet das Spiel ohne Probleme ohne Bugs usw. im Vollbildmodus, nur leider ist es bei mir fast unspielbar. Die Grafik ist auf der niedrigsten Stufe und ich habe trotzdem Probleme die 20 FPS konstant zu erreichen(1280x1024). Meine schöne alte 8600 GT mit sensationellen 512 Mb Vram scheint jetzt wohl ausgedient zu haben.  schade


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch das Problem, dass bei SSAA die Anzeige im Arsch ist ^^

Ich hab mein fettes TW1-Savegame importiert, aber hab mein Stahlschwert nicht bekommen  hat jemand anders das auch probiert? Aus Balancing-Sicht wäre das ja einzusehen, das Schwert war schließlich monströs... Raven's Armor hab ich aber im Inventar. Seltsam...


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Hat iwer rausgefunden wo man den Vorbestellercode einlösen kann...?


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel ist echt hart. Ich bin immer noch im Verlies und geschätze 600 mal gestorben... Aber so langsam wirds  

Ich will nicht spoilern, aber die Story ist echt packend!


----------



## Man At Arms (17. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hast du drei Monitore angehängt? Falls ja, siehe hier oder hier.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos


 
Nein, habe nur einen Monitor an meiner GTX580. Hab mir auch mal die Profile im Treiber angeguckt, nichts was da auf eine Multi Monitor Config hinweist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Hat iwer rausgefunden wo man den Vorbestellercode einlösen kann...?


 
Ja, unter "downloadable content" (oder wies halt auf deutsch heißt) im Launcher-Menu.


----------



## Selvos (17. Mai 2011)

> Hat iwer rausgefunden wo man den Vorbestellercode einlösen kann...?​



Ja , du musst bei "Herunterladbare Inhalte" schauen und dann dort den Vorbestellercode eingeben.Dann erscheint links in der Downloadliste "Finishers Pack" dies musst du dann erst noch runterladen und installieren und kannst dann den Vorbesteller-Boni nutzen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2011)

Muss man sich extra registrieren, oder wieso sind bei mir die "herunterladbaren Inhalte" grau markiert?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Muss man sich extra registrieren, oder wieso sind bei mir die "herunterladbaren Inhalte" grau markiert?


 
Vielleicht Verbindungsprobleme? Hatte ich auch schon.

Und nochmal: hat schon jemand beobachtet, welche Items man aus TW1 mit importiert bekommt?


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fange gerade Akt 1 an und vorher wird man wohl nicht sehen, welche Items importiert wurden. Da ich keinen alten Spielstand mehr habe, kann ich da nicht weiterhelfen. Wie gesagt, wegen dem lagen Tutorial bringt einfach reinschauen auch nix.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2011)

Blöde Frage... Ich hab keinen Sound im Spiel. Nutze das G35. Waaaaarum kein Sound???


----------



## Deon (17. Mai 2011)

Hier kann man schonmal nen teil der ersten Stunde von The witcher 2 sehn 
YouTube - First Hour with: The Witcher 2 [PC] Part 1
weitere werden dann wohl morgen folgen

EDIT: Wär cool wenn du ihn in den Startpost einfügen kannst damit die leute sich ein Bild von The Witcher 2 machen können


----------



## noghry (17. Mai 2011)

hi leute
hab da mal ne dumme frage: unter welchem pfad muss ich denn den spielstand abspeichern, damit ich ihn in the witcher 2 importieren kann. 
ich hab zwar auch the witcher 1 durchgespielt, aber meinen alten spielstand nicht mehr zur hand. hab mir einen über den pcghw-sammelpool geholt, weis aber nun nicht mehr genau wohin damit.
gruß


----------



## Don Kanallie (17. Mai 2011)

ACHTUNG AN ALLE DIE KEINEN SOUND HABE:

Ich habe eventuell eine möglichkeit gefunden, dies zu beseitigen:

Und zwar alle Wiedergabegeräte AUßER mit der ihr den Sound hören wollt, deaktivieren.


Hoffe es funktioniert bei euch !


----------



## Raigen (17. Mai 2011)

Also die KI ist ja mal die Grauenvollste die ich jeh gesehen habe. Ist so als würde ich mit Counter-Strike Bots spielen, wobei sich wahrscheinlich selbst die intelligenter verhalten würden. NPCs hängen sich gegenseitig an Türen oder anderen Objekten auf, kommen nicht nach und Kämpfen nicht mit, blocken mich die ganze Zeit sodass ich an bestimmten Stellen nicht weiter- oder wieder wegkomme. Soviel hab ich in 30 Minuten lange nicht mehr geflucht, aber davon mal abgesehen ist es ein wirkliches klasse Spiel!


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2011)

Und Geralts neueste Lieblingsbeschäftigung ist es offenbar den Löffel abzugeben  so oft bin ich glaub ich bei meinem letzten Durchspielen von TW1 insgesamt nicht krepiert wie in der ersten Stunde TW2 - hart ^^


----------



## SanjiWhite (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir das Spiel via Steam vorbestellt und habe nun 2 Fragen:
1. Sind bei euch die Server auch die ganze Zeit überlastet und
2. Wo finde ich den Vorbesteller-Code??

Schon mal ein Danke für die Antworten!
Grüße
SanjiWhite


----------



## Nurgle (17. Mai 2011)

So erstmal Hallo.

Ich habe das Problem das ich keine Online Aktivierung vornhemen kann. Die Aktivierung bricht bei dem Punkt Antwort erhalten ab. 
Ok also habe ich eine Manuelle Aktivierung gestartet, doch da sagt die Website das mein Aktivierungcode oder Anfragecode falsch seien. Also Anfragecode Schließe ich aus da ich ihn "copy past" eingestzt habe. So den Aktivierungscode habe ich schon mehrmals überprüft und der ist auch richtig. 
Da ich das erstemal Witcher nur so gestartet hatte, habe ich beim 2 versuch es als Admin ausgeführt. Das brachte aber auch nichts jetzt schreib ich gerade an SecuRom was da schief läuft. 
Ich will doch nur zocken


----------



## Betschi (17. Mai 2011)

Also die Spielstände gehören in den folgenden Ordner: C:\Users\"Name"\Documents\Witcher 2\gamesaves.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

PS: Rabes Rüstung konnte ich übernehmen, den Rest nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Mai 2011)

Hätte auch einen Tip zum Sound (hat bei mir geholfen). Von 7.1 Surround auf 5.1 umstellen.





			
				SanjiWhite schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das Spiel via Steam vorbestellt und habe nun 2 Fragen:
> 1. Sind bei euch die Server auch die ganze Zeit überlastet und



Wähle in den Steam Einstellungen den Los Angeles Server. Dort kann man runterladen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (17. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wähle in den Steam Einstellungen den Los Angeles Server. Dort kann man runterladen.


Boar, danke ich war schon am Verzweifeln :


----------



## wilsonmp (17. Mai 2011)

Stinksauer beschreibt nicht annähernd mein Gemütszustand.

Hatte dieses Spiel vorbestellt, heute erhalten und installiert. Siehe da: startet nicht im Vollbildmodus. 
Kann doch nicht sein. Die Foren sind voll mit diesem Problem. Im Fenstermodus läuft logischerweise nur eine von meinen 4 GPU´s. Und Eyefinity an oder aus macht kein Unterschied. Ist auch wurscht, denn er bietet mir mit der Automatikerkennung meine Auflösung 6020x1080 an.

Ich fühle mich so missbraucht (als Betatester  ).


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2011)

Hab da mal nen Grafikbug abgelichtet. Habt ihr sowas auch schon erlebt? Ich hab ne HD6950...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balder (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Man darfs auf 5 Rechnern installieren...


Danke für die Antwort dies steht so auchh in den AGBs , aber das Komische ist, im Handuch steht nur auf 2?
Oh man...ich installiere gerade das Spiel und DVD1 klappte ohne Probleme.Allerdings klingts bei DVD2 wie auf ner Baustelle...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. Mai 2011)

Installation etc war kein Problem bei mir. Sound geht auch, leider packt meine Grafikkarte "nur" 1080 und alles auf niedrig, was echt schade ist. 
Desweiteren is irgendwie unmöglich die Balliste zu bedienen (hoffe mal, dass die, die dort schon waren wissen was gemeint ist). 
Wie bedien ich das sch***- Teil? Kann nur kurbeln und dann kommen nur wieder Gegner? WTF


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Selvos schrieb:


> Ja , du musst bei "Herunterladbare Inhalte" schauen und dann dort den Vorbestellercode eingeben.Dann erscheint links in der Downloadliste "Finishers Pack" dies musst du dann erst noch runterladen und installieren und kannst dann den Vorbesteller-Boni nutzen.


 
Klappt iwie nicht, der sagt mir immer "invalid CD Key".... ?! Dumm oder ja?! Hab den 1:1 von Amazon übernommen... 

Zum Game selber... Bockt! Ich zock Fullscreen, hab Sound und (abgesehen von laggendem Sound bei der Sequenz über Geralts 1. Tod) keinerlei Probs... Komme nur nicht ausm Verlies raus, das macht mich bissel aggro...


EDIT: @ DarkMessjah... Musst mal klicken dabei...  mehrfach schnell, bis die Leiste voll ist. Und ja, es braucht ca. 6 Anläufe bis man damit durch ist...


----------



## Nurgle (17. Mai 2011)

Hatt nochjemand außer mir probleme mit der Aktivierung??


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2011)

Nee...


----------



## Nurgle (17. Mai 2011)

Toll echt Toll ihr habt Grafik und Sound probleme und ich hab noch nichtmal Sound und Grafik


----------



## wilsonmp (17. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nee...



Danke, sehr produktiv und umsichtig


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

Nee mit der Aktivierung hatte ich nur gestern Probleme... Ich hab aber auf einmal n ganz anderes: Mitten im Game (1 Akt, grade vom Schiff runter) crasht mir das Game ohne iwelche Meldungen. Einfach zurück aufn Desktop und das ohne Verzögerung... Ganz seltsam..  Noch jmd sowas schonmal gehabt? Ich "vermute" dass es an Fraps liegt, werd ich aber iwie nicht nachvollziehen können, hab grade in der Ereignissanzeige geguckt, da ist auch nix zu finden...


----------



## wilsonmp (17. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube "die" haben da momentan ein riesen Problem. Registrierung und Forum läuft gerade nicht, da Zitat: "We are currently experiencing technical difficulties, but rest assured that our forum will be back on-line very soon."


----------



## Man At Arms (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leichte Anspielung auf AC ?


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Stinksauer beschreibt nicht annähernd mein Gemütszustand.
> 
> Hatte dieses Spiel vorbestellt, heute erhalten und installiert. Siehe da: startet nicht im Vollbildmodus.
> Kann doch nicht sein. Die Foren sind voll mit diesem Problem. Im Fenstermodus läuft logischerweise nur eine von meinen 4 GPU´s. Und Eyefinity an oder aus macht kein Unterschied. Ist auch wurscht, denn er bietet mir mit der Automatikerkennung meine Auflösung 6020x1080 an.
> ...


Hast du meine Posts bezüglich Multimonitoring gelesen? Habs mittlerweile in 2 Threads etwa 3 Mal erwähnt (wobeis natürlich schnell geht ). Alle Monitore ausser einem deaktivieren, dann klappts mit Vollbild.

Viele Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Don Kanallie (17. Mai 2011)

Man At Arms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
joa, ein bisschen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> EDIT: @ DarkMessjah... Musst mal klicken dabei...  mehrfach schnell, bis die Leiste voll ist. Und ja, es braucht ca. 6 Anläufe bis man damit durch ist...


 
Danke, hab ich aber jetzt so auch herausgefunden! War nur nach 4 mal spannen ziemlich entnervt  

Braucht man eig wieder n Feuer o Ä um zu meditieren? Kann ja nicht mal Schwalbe trinken...

Wünsch allen noch viel Spaß heute, ich bin müde und muss morgen wieder früh raus


----------



## wilsonmp (17. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hast du meine Posts bezüglich Multimonitoring gelesen? Habs mittlerweile in 2 Threads etwa 3 Mal erwähnt (wobeis natürlich schnell geht ). Alle Monitore ausser einem deaktivieren, dann klappts mit Vollbild.
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> Deimos


 
Habe ich gelesen, danke. Werde ich auf alle Fälle morgen testen. Aber btw es sträubt sich bei mir alles, denn ich will ja die Möglichkeit Eyefinity nutzen und nicht ständig an den Auflösungseinstellungen herumbasteln. Im Übrigen ist es das einzige Spiel, welches bei mir diese Probleme verursacht. (und dies sind nicht wenig )


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

@wilsonmp

Ok, bleibt zu hoffen, dass es klappt.

Mach dir nicht zuviel Hoffnung bezüglich Eyefinity. Das dürfte selbst mit deinem Setup hart werden bei deiner genannten Auflösung, je nach dem wie die vier GPUs skalieren. Da aktuell CF negativ skaliert, siehts für den Moment ohnehin schlecht aus - auf einer Karte und einem Monitor sollte es aber schon klappen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Nurgle (17. Mai 2011)

So ich bin jetzt schon ein bischen weiter gekommen bei der Aktivierung. Aber er zeigt ein x bei dem Punkt "Aktivierung fertiggestellt, Applikation wird freigeschalten" Das würde ja bedeuten das er diesen Punkt nicht ausführen kann oder ??


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage mal abseits des technischen:
Ich war der Meinung, the Witcher hätte keine abgetrennten Glieder o.ä. (stand zumindest so im PCG-Test).
Bei mir fliegen allerdings munter Arme umher, wenn ich zulang. Ist das bei euch auch so? Ist die Deutschland-Version zensiert?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

Man At Arms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, dachte ich auch! 

Vor allem, du bekommst, wenn du den toten Assassinen entdeckst, die Fähigkeit "Meuchelmörder" ("Meuchler" oder so) freigeschaltet.


----------



## Nurgle (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe, seitens des herausgebers, gehört das es keine zensur des spieles in deutschland geben soll. Ob das nun wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Mai 2011)

Ihr gibt jetzt eine lösung für denn nicht funzenden sound ?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Mai 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ihr gibt jetzt eine lösung für denn nicht funzenden sound ?



Bei mir lag es wie schon gesagt daran, dass ich in Windows bei den Wiedergabegeräten mein Setup als 7.1 Surround System konfiguriert hatte. Nachdem ich es auf 5.1 eingestellt hatte funktionierte der Sound bei mir.


@all

Hier gibt es übrigens einige Fixes für diverse Probleme:

http://gamecrashfixed.com/2011/05/f...sound-launch-crash-0xc000007b-error-poor-fps/

Ansonsten ist das Steam Forum ein gute Quelle für Problemlösungen:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=1031


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Stimmt es, das Witcher 2 wieder Probleme mit AMD Grafikkarten hat? (bzw AMD Probleme mit Witcher 2, was eher stimmt)


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab keine, solange ich nicht SGSSAA im Treiber aktivieren will. Mit in-game OGSSAA läufts, nur leider frisst das grausam viel Leistung. Ich hatte auch mit TW1 keine Probleme.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Was für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Also über Grafikprobleme kann ich mich nicht beschweren, lediglich der Fehler wie gestern beschrieben, kam nun 2mal vor... Jmd. ne Idee wonach ich da gucken kann, woran es liegt...?


----------



## Balder (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe hier aufm dem Laptop noch ne alte ATI 3450 laufen und  habe weder Sound noch Grafikprobleme, allerdings natürlich unterirdische FPS 
Naja Zuhause wirds mal auf nen etwas potenteren Desktop PC getestet


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was für eine Grafikkarte?



Diejenige welche auch in meiner Signatur steht ^^ HD 6970.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

TW1 mit TW2 zu vergleichen halte ich pers. für ein bisschen dämlich... ^^

Zum Thema Übersamling an/aus... Mit Übersampling komm ich auf ~27 Frames, ohne auf durchweg 60... Kommt mir aber schon bissel komisch vor, das es bei strikt 60 limitiert ist. Wurde da schon ne Grenze eingebaut, damit se es nicht zu umständlich auf die Kackkonsolen bekommen...?!


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenige welche auch in meiner Signatur steht ^^ HD 6970.



Über Handy online


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2011)

Mir ist gestern auch aufgefallen, das wenn man ein Buch liest, nirgends angezeigt wird das man jetzt z.B. eine Fertigkeit oder der Gleichen erlernt hat. Entweder funktioniert das mit dem Bücher lesen nicht mehr wie im ersten Teil, oder es kommt eben einfach keine Rückmeldung.

PS: Hat schon jemand getestet, ob man während des Spiels den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern kann, oder muss man da ein neues Spiel beginnen?


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Nee, wird nicht angezeigt. So weiß man nie, was man schon gelesen hat und was nicht. Finde es auch richtig behindert, das man erst durch rumprobieren mal auf das Charblatt kommt, wird nirgends mal angesprochen das man da iwas einstellen kann... Bissel schwach sowas... Was auch ein wenig komisch ist..: Man hat doch auf der Inventarseite oben so 5 oder 6 Fächer, wo man wasweißich reinpacken kann. Tränke gehen schonmal nicht. Wie benutzt man die denn...?!


----------



## Tobucu (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe beim Würfeln fest gestellt das Würfel die das Spielbrett verlassen nicht zählen und auch nicht erneut geworfen werden können.
Boxen macht auch mehr Spaß als im Ersten Teil.
Ich finde was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab gefällt mir das Spiel sehr.

Edit
Tränke muß man beim meditiern ein nehmen.
Finde ich nich so toll.
Edit 2
Schwierigkeit kann unter Spieleinstellungen jederzeit geändert werden.


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

Bin echt begeistert, das Spiel rockt ohne Ende. Die Kämpfe am Anfang sind schon echt ne harte Nuss, wenn man noch nicht weiß wie man die Zaubersprüche richtig einsetzt. Grad bei dem Kampf um die Ballista musst ich glaub ich geschätzte 15 mal neu anfangen 

Habt ihr eigentlich schon den Assassins Creed Easter Egg gefunden?


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Spielt ihr alle auf Wahnsinn oder was?! Ich spiel auf der mittleren Stufe und fand das nu nicht sooo schwer. Habe auch nicht ein Zeichen gespielt zu dem Zeitpunkt, fand ich nicht hart...

Mit dem Easter Egg meinst du den Toten weißen Macker da aufm Hof, wo Geralt nur Hmmm sagt..? ^^


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Bin echt begeistert, das Spiel rockt ohne Ende. Die Kämpfe am Anfang sind schon echt ne harte Nuss, wenn man noch nicht weiß wie man die Zaubersprüche richtig einsetzt. Grad bei dem Kampf um die Ballista musst ich glaub ich geschätzte 15 mal neu anfangen


 
Was heist hier Zaubersprüch*e, *im Prolog kann man doch eh nur das Aard-Zeichen?

Aber damit ein paar Gegner von den Brüstungen stoßen macht schon Laune.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Nee, das andere (mit Y glaub ich) geht auch... Behauptet zumindest das beiliegende Lösungsbuch... Jaaa, ich hab reingeguckt, da sich mit das mit der Ballista nicht auf den 1. Blick erschließen wollte... ^^


----------



## Tobucu (18. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich müsten alle Zeichen von Anfang an gehen.
Hab aber nur Igni und Aard probiert.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Die gehen alle von Anfang an. Einfach auf STRG drücken und das Zeichen auswählen.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die gehen alle von Anfang an. Einfach auf STRG drücken und das Zeichen auswählen.


 
Ja, war mir doch so, das ich die alle schon gesehen hatte... Find ich übrigens derbe dumm das ich die nu alle immer einzeln auswählen muss und nicht mehr so schick über die Tasten wählen kann...


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die gehen alle von Anfang an. Einfach auf STRG drücken und das Zeichen auswählen.


 
Danke für die Info. Ich bin gestern die ganze Zeit mit dem selben Zeichen rum gerannt.
Bei Witcher 1 hat man die Zeichen ja alle immer direkt auf dem "HUD" gesehen.

Werd allerdings die Tastenbelegung dann umändern müssen, STRG geht im Kampf ja mal garnicht.
Mal sehen ob das Mausrad noch frei ist.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, das geht nicht. denn du musst ja mit STRG ins das Menü rein, da stoppt auch das Game und dann wählt man das Zeichen mitm Klick aus...


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

Finde die Dialoge sind echt gut gelungen bisher, hat was vom rauen Umgangston wie in Gothic ^^

Also ich für meinen Teil nutze die Zeichen eigentlich ständig und wechsel während dem Kampf ständig


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Und dann gehste immer mit STRG rein, wählst das dann aus und bestätigst..? Das ist doof gelöst finde ich... Wenn das wie erwähnt über das Mausrad gehen würde... schön..


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, man kann die Zeichen auch direkt über die Tastatur wählen. Mal so die Ziffern 4,5,6,7,8 ausprobieren. Ich glaub, ich konnte gestern darüber auch zaubern.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Ja das is mir schon wieder zu weit weg.. Ich glaub ich versuch das mal so einzustellen, wie es bei TW1 war...


----------



## Tobucu (18. Mai 2011)

Sag mal hab ihr alle kein Handbuch?
Mit Taste 3 schaltet man sich durch die Zeichen und mit Taste 4 durch die zugeordneten Schnellzugriffitems.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Mal ganz ehrlich... Ich lese kein Handbuch.. ^^ Glaube das tun die wenigsten Männer.. xD


----------



## SanjiWhite (18. Mai 2011)

Jetzt nochmal zwe ganz blöde Frage:
Wo finde ich den Preorder Code in der Steam Version??? und
wo sind die Sachen aus der Digital Deluxe Edtion???

Grüße
SanjiWhite


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Bei mir klappt das mit dem Einlösen des Codes nicht... :/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2011)

Das sagt CD Projekt:
*A friendly warning*

                                         May 18, 2011, 1:56 p.m.                                                                                  It has been brought to our  attention that some people are attempting to sell The Witcher 2  activation codes without the actual game or the additional content  included in legitimate copies. Such codes are of unknown origin, and  there is a high possibility that they will not work. CD Projekt RED will  not provide technical support for these copies. We advise you not to  buy an activation code alone since The Witcher 2 is not legitimately  available this way. 



Außerdem:
*My CDKEY is not in the database.*
Please send us the key you are trying to use at tw2support@cdprojektred.com. 

*CDKEY is invalid*
Try changing the 0 (zeros) into O (capital o letter, like "okay, now it works") or the other way round


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

Hmm k, das werde ich gleich mal zu hause probieren...


----------



## Black Goblin (18. Mai 2011)

ich kann keine DLCs laden, Seververbindung schmiert ständig ab.

Hat das Problem noch einer ?


----------



## Deisi (18. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage zur Grafik: Ich hab im Treiber AF aktiviert, so wie es im Artikel auf pcgh steht. In dem Menü vom Treiber (nvidia) sind noch viele andere Einstellungen, haben die einen Einfluss auf das Spiel wenn ich nichts ändere, also auf standart lasse. Normal hab ich im Treiber immer auf "Anwendung entscheiden lassen".


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn du nichts über den Treiber erzwingst (wie du es eben beim AF machst), dann hat das normalerweise keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## cabal2k (18. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal Leute was hat es mit dem Patch denn jetzt auf sich, es gibt ein paar die reden von einem knapp 400MB Day One Patch, bei mir hat der aber nur 28 MB geladen, dass soll aber ein Day 0 Patch sein...stimmt das?

Bei Patches Scrolls findet man seit heute einen 373 MB Patch (1.0.0.1), der genau das fixt was überall für den Day One Patch steht (z.b. PcGAMES, Gamestar etc), der Patch dort ist aber angeblich nur für die russische Version.

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings : Patches, Updates, Addons, Downloads (The Patches Scrolls)

Kann mich da mal jetzt einer aufklären was nun stimmt. Und wenn der 28 MB wirklich nur ein Day 0 Patch war wo ich dann für die deutsche Version den Day 1 Patch herbekomme...weil mir kommt es wirklich so vor als ob der noch fehlt. Dinge die laut der Fixliste gefixt sein sollen kommen mir nicht gefixt vor, wie z.b. stockende Übergänge der Musik oder Schwarzblenden bei Cutscenes...


----------



## Deon (18. Mai 2011)

Wie kann ich The Witcher 2 im Fenstermodus starten? Hab ne Ati und im Artikel steht ati user mit low frames sollten das spiel im Windows mode starten. Hab ne 4870x2 und Phenom x4 965 und 4gb Ram müsste doch reichen alles auf hoch zu stellen mit ausgeschalteten Übersampling und 30 frames min zu kriegen weil ich krieg nur höchstens 17 oder so

YouTube - First Hour with: The Witcher 2 Walkthrough Part 1


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2011)

Übrigens versuchen wir parallel, einige Erkenntnisse zu den Problemen mit The Witcher 2 als Tipps zusammenzufassen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab festgestellt, dass TW2 überhaupt kein per Treiber forciertes AA mag, egal ob SSAA oder MSAA.


----------



## Primer (18. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab festgestellt, dass TW2 überhaupt kein per Treiber forciertes AA mag, egal ob SSAA oder MSAA.


 
Hatts schon jemand bei Nvidia probiert, mit missfällt das ingame MLAA auch.

Sagt mal klag der gute Gerald im ersten Teil auch schon so schwach? Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich nicht doch die Eng Sprachversion lade, sollte laut CD Projekt ja möglich sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Freud mich ja das ich wohl zu den wenigen gehöre die überhaupt keine Probs mit Witcher2 haben, allerdings hab ich auch gleich den 275.27 Beta Treiber installiert und keinerlei Grafikfehler oder Frame einbrüche aber über-Sampling ist definitiv zu viel für die GTX580 aber sonst alles voll aufgedreht und auch AFx16 im Treiber aktiviert.


----------



## cabal2k (18. Mai 2011)

*Nochmal da es anscheinend ja niemand ließt:*

Sagt mal Leute was hat es mit dem Patch denn jetzt auf sich, es gibt ein  paar die reden von einem knapp 400MB Day One Patch, bei mir hat der  aber nur 28 MB geladen, dass soll aber ein Day 0 Patch sein...stimmt  das?

Bei Patches Scrolls findet man seit heute einen 373 MB Patch (1.0.0.1),  der genau das fixt was überall für den Day One Patch steht (z.b.  PcGAMES, Gamestar etc), der Patch dort ist aber angeblich nur für die  russische Version.

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings : Patches, Updates, Addons, Downloads (The Patches Scrolls)

Kann mich da mal jetzt einer aufklären was nun stimmt. Und wenn der 28  MB wirklich nur ein Day 0 Patch war wo ich dann für die deutsche Version  den Day 1 Patch herbekomme...weil mir kommt es wirklich so vor als ob  der noch fehlt. Dinge die laut der Fixliste gefixt sein sollen kommen  mir nicht gefixt vor, wie z.b. stockende Übergänge der Musik oder  Schwarzblenden bei Cutscenes...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir war der Patch der gleich beim ersten Start installiert wurde ca. 28MB groß!


----------



## Deon (18. Mai 2011)

wie starte ich TW2 im fenstermodus? Ati karte
hat sich erledigt


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> wie starte ich TW2 im fenstermodus?



Im Witcher Konfigurationstool bei "Vollbild" auf "deaktiviert" gehen.


----------



## Deon (18. Mai 2011)

Bringt trotzdem nichts hab auch alles mal ausprobiert von hoch auf mittel auf niedrig und trotzdem bleib witcher bei 20 fps ohne unterschied zwischen den stufen -.- egal ob fenstermodus oder vollbild


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen also ich habe das Game installiert und der will zum starten nen aktivierungsschlüssel.Den würde ich gerne eingeben dies geht jedoch nicht. >Das Eingabe Feld bleibt leer... mach ich was verkehrt?


----------



## Primer (18. Mai 2011)

cabal2k schrieb:


> *Nochmal da es anscheinend ja niemand ließt:*
> 
> Sagt mal Leute was hat es mit dem Patch denn jetzt auf sich, es gibt ein  paar die reden von einem knapp 400MB Day One Patch, bei mir hat der  aber nur 28 MB geladen, dass soll aber ein Day 0 Patch sein...stimmt  das?
> 
> ...



Day 0 Patch (28MB)
Eigentlich eher die notwendigen Daten die zum spielen benötigt werden, ohne diese kann man als nicht Spielen.

Day 1 Patch (373MB)
Tatsächlicher erster Patch der die überall aufgeführten Verbesserungen mit sich bringt, dieser wird aber zum Spielen nicht zwingend benötigt (ich weiß nicht wie verbugt das Spiel so ist). Allerdings scheinen die Server massiv überlastet zu sein und so richtig weiß ich auch nicht wie ich diesen Patch nun über den Launcher bekomme. Der von dir verlinkt ist ja die russiche Version, keine ahnung ob der geht.

Wie ist das bei den Anderen so, wo bekomme ich den den 373MB Patch her, also für die Dt. Version.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2011)

Ist das auch Nr Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Primer (18. Mai 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ist das auch Nr Lösung für mein Problem?



Also das du in die Textbox nichts schreiben kannst ist schon merkwürdig, das hat vor 10min bei meiner Installation problemlos geklappt. Typischerweise erfragt die Firewall etliche Verbindungen, also mein Tipp wäre dem Spiel die entsprechenden Freigaben zu geben oder die FW kurz zu deaktivieren. Ich vermute das er versucht mit dem Server zu verbinden und das nicht hin bekommt, die Textbox wird aber erst nach erfolgreicher Anfrage "freigeschaltet".

EDIT: Achja wie gesagt sind die Server arg überlastet, also den Zusatzkram bekomme ich im Moment nicht geladen, genauso wie eben den großen Patch. Allgemein sollte man sich von dem "Standartbrowser konnt nicht gestartet werden" nicht beeindrucken lassen. Man braucht dazu weder einen Browser zu öffnen, noch läuft hier irgendwas schief. Ich habe einfach alle paar Sekunden neu geklickt und nach einigen Versuchen auch mit Erfolg.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe jetz ein paar mal einfach auf ok geklickt und irgendwann hat es sich einfach so mit einem Server verbunden und ein ca 30 Mb großes Update gesogen und inst. aber ich hatte gerade trotz dieses Update massive Start- Probleme jetzt lief es gerade.

Was bedeutet " die Spielstände von The Witcher 1 können nicht importiert werden" ? Habe doch The WItcher 1 installiert.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich die Tastenbelegung?


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Ist TW2 irgendwie relativ schwer? Ich spiel es auf Normal und bin in der ersten Mission bestimmt 20 mal Verreckt.


----------



## Omach (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, ich bin entsetzt!   Ich spiele seit über 20 Jahren Videogames und noch NIE hab ich gleich zu Anfang solch einen Frust erlebt. Erst wird man nach einem ominösen Aktievierungs-Key gefragt, in der Anleitung kein Wort. 10 mal den Key vom Handbuch versucht, der diverse nullen oder o's, oder was auch immer das sein soll, enthält. Aufmal klappt es und läd den Start-Patch und ich werde wieder nach dem Key gefragt, diesmal anscheinend richtig. Ok, endlich nach 15 Minuten geht es und der Spieleabend kann beginnen.  Nette Einleitung und Anfangssequenz, erster Dialog, man hat NULL Ahnung, was eigentlich los, ok. "Was war eigentlich mit dem Drachen" gewählt, man weiß ja nicht, dass man direkt ins geschehen zurückversetzt wird. Die ersten 20 Meter des Spiels muss ich tatsächlich einem Drachen davonlaufen und werde JEDES mal gegrillt, kein Wort, wie man es vermeidet, keine Möglichkeit, den Brand zu löschen. Kein Hinweis oder Tipp. NICHTS. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass man die ersten 5 Minuten des Spiels schon nicht weiterkam, weil es SO derbe schwer ist, wenn man auf "schwierig" stellt, was eigentlich kein Problem für Action- und RPG-Veteranen sein sollte.  Das lächerliche daran: Ich habe erst vorvorgestern zufällig das von allen zerissene Force Unleashed 2 in die Hände bekommen und gestern durchgespielt. Im Grunde selbes Setting: Typ mit zwei Schwertern metzelt sich durch alles durch. Wie traumhaft entspannt und locker wird man da in das Spiel und die Steuerung eingeführt!! Das ist wie Tag und Nacht!  Ich hab mich wie viele andere sehr auf den Witcher gefreut und tue es immernoch, aber der Abend ist versaut, ich bin grade mal einmal zum Tor gekommen und wurde dann von den drei Hanseln plattgemacht, weil meine Spokel einfach nicht nachkamen oder irgendwo festklemmten.  Fazit: Heute keine Witcher mehr. Unfassbar, wie kann man den so ELEMENTAR wichtigen Erstkontakt/Ersteindruck mit dem Spiel SO versauen. Das ist mir unbegreiflich. Gab es keine Playtester?  Ich glaube ich schreib CD-Projekt gleich ne Mail, das muss dringend entschärft werden. Es reicht ja wohl wenn der Drache erstmal einmal rüberfliegt.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

! WOOORD! Genau meine meinung. Find den Einstieg bock schwer. Bin gott sei dank aber um den Drachen rumgekommen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2011)

> Ich glaube ich schreib CD-Projekt gleich ne Mail


 
ich auch und eine die sich gewaschen hat.... Unverschämtheit dieses Game! Gerade im Bezug auf die Start-Probleme und Aktivierungsprobleme.

Kann von euch einer die Witcher 1 Spielstände importieren??????


----------



## lvr (18. Mai 2011)

Omach schrieb:


> Die ersten 20 Meter des Spiels muss ich tatsächlich einem Drachen davonlaufen und werde JEDES mal gegrillt, kein Wort, wie man es vermeidet, keine Möglichkeit, den Brand zu löschen. Kein Hinweis oder Tipp. NICHTS.


 Und ich dachte, das wäre nur mir passiert ... hab schon an meiner Intelligenz gezweifelt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Mai 2011)

lvr schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, das wäre nur mir passiert ... hab schon an meiner Intelligenz gezweifelt


 
Du hast beim Verhör also, genauso wie ich, zuerst den Drachenteil genommen, was zugegebenermasen nicht so gut war. 
Ich bin auch schier dran verzweifelt, bis ich neu angefangen und auf normal gestellt hab. Beim Gespräch hab ich die erste Option genommen und alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge nachgespielt. 
Dann hats (O Wunder) beim ersten mal geklappt. 
Dann kam aber die Balliste  

Naja, mittlerweile bin ich schon im 1 Akt und hab 2 alte Freunde gerettet


----------



## wilsonmp (18. Mai 2011)

Ich würde es ja gern mal spielen, um mir ein Urteil erlauben zu können. Aber ich kann es, wie viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeele andere Leidensgefährten. nicht starten. 

Wenn man sich die ganzen Foren ansieht, dann stellt man fest, dass massive Probleme vorherrschen....   traurig, traurig...   
Und im Fenstermodus werde ich nicht spielen.

So jetzt muss ich etwas speisen, sodass  ich genug   kann...


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> ich auch und eine die sich gewaschen hat.... Unverschämtheit dieses Game! Gerade im Bezug auf die Start-Probleme und Aktivierungsprobleme.
> 
> Kann von euch einer die Witcher 1 Spielstände importieren??????


 
Ja, ich habs auch schon in einem der anderen ca 100 TW2-threads hier geschrieben ^^
Beim Start eines neuen Spiels konnte ich aus alles TW1-Saves auswählen. Vermutlich müssen die im richtigen Ordner liegen... also wohl "eigene Dokumente" oder nur "Dokumente" im Ordner "The Witcher".

Zum Spieleinstieg: man sollte halt vorne anfangen und nicht gleich zu dem Drachen springen, ne 
Aber die Kämpfe sind in der tat schwieriger. Und Tränke nur vor den Kämpfen trinken zu können finde ich einen absoluten Rückschritt - außerdem wirken sie zu kurz.


----------



## Primer (18. Mai 2011)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja gern mal spielen, um mir ein Urteil erlauben zu können. Aber ich kann es, wie viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeele andere Leidensgefährten. nicht starten.
> 
> Wenn man sich die ganzen Foren ansieht, dann stellt man fest, dass massive Probleme vorherrschen....   traurig, traurig...
> Und im Fenstermodus werde ich nicht spielen.
> ...



Inwiefern startet es nicht? Man ließ mal verlauten das sich der erste Spielstart je nach Rechner etwas hinziehen kann (mehrere Minuten). Das Witcher Logo bleibt also durchaus ne weile stehen.
So ein Windows Fehler ("bitte nicht senden" ^^) kommt bei mir hin und wieder(nicht explizit beim Witcher) wenn ich die Grafikkarte übertaktet laufen lasse, also eventuell mal die den std. Settings versuchen.


----------



## Omach (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo? Du startest mitten in einem Dialog und weißt überhaupt nicht, worum es geht. Wenn man eher vorsichtiger ist, wählt man als aller erstes die einzige Dialogoption, die eine Frage ist. WOHER soll man da auf normalen Wege wissen, dass man soeben gegen die Wand gefahren ist und das Spiel neu starten kann??


----------



## wilsonmp (18. Mai 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern startet es nicht?



Nein das Grundproblem ist, wie bei vielen, das per Launcher das Spiel gestartet wird und das Medaillon erscheint. Nach ca. 0,5 - 1 min erscheint der Launcher wieder. Keine Fehlermeldung, nix. Kein Virusprogramm, Firewall etc. 
Im Fenstermodus startet das Spiel nach ca. 1min.
Lösung soll hier sein, die native Auflösung zu reduzieren auf z.B. 1980x1080 oder weniger (nicht im Spiel sondern Windows).

Ich fruste jetzt solange herum, bis die Polen hinter ihrem Schlagbaum dies in den Griff bekommen...

edit:
readme lesen-->

Some AMD cards may not allow you to play the game in fullscreen mode.

und

- AMD still needs to add a profile for The Witcher 2 to the driver for  its Crossfire chipsets. Until this occurs, you may experience reverse  performance scalability on systems equipped with this chipset. If this  occurs, it is recommended that you disable one of the GPUs on your  system. We will post information on a fix for this issue at  thewitcher.com/support FAQ as soon as AMD provides one.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Mai 2011)

lvr schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, das wäre nur mir passiert ... hab schon an meiner Intelligenz gezweifelt



Tue ich grade auch...  Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr alle für Probleme habt, das ist doch grade ein Aspekt des Games, das man nicht immer an der Hand genommen wird und von A nach B geführt wird.. Es gilt den richtigen Weg zu finden und auch mal was rauszufinden..


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist TW2 irgendwie relativ schwer? Ich spiel es auf Normal und bin in der ersten Mission bestimmt 20 mal Verreckt.



Ist normal!  Das ist schwer wie Harry. Ich hab später, in Flotsam im Wald bei diesem Krankenhaus mit den Verrückten, bei den ersten Erscheinungen dann auch mal auf "leicht" switchen müssen. Sonst würd ich jetzt wohl noch kämpfen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2011)

Muss man Teil 1 vorher spielen, oder bauen die nicht aufeinander?

Also ich bin eher der Shooter Typ, habe ab und zu aber auch mal lust auf was anderes.
Hab mal Risen angefagen zu spielen, aber die ewige lauferrei hat mir sehr schnell denn Spaß genommen.
Ist das Spiel für einen wie mich empfehlenswert?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mir morgen das Spiel kaufen, wie schauts mit den Problemen aus. Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob ich noch warten soll oder nicht


----------



## cabal2k (18. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ist normal!  Das ist schwer wie Harry. Ich hab später, in Flotsam im Wald bei diesem Krankenhaus mit den Verrückten, bei den ersten Erscheinungen dann auch mal auf "leicht" switchen müssen. Sonst würd ich jetzt wohl noch kämpfen.


Öhm bidde? Was seit ihr denn alle für Noobs? 

Am Anfang bin ich bei der Balliste auch ca. 10x verreckt, aber nur weil ich das Kampfsystem nicht intus hatte (ich spiele übrigens auf schwer). Als ich es dann konnte gings deutlich besser von der Hand. In der Irrenanstalt bei den Geistern bin ich nicht einmal gestorben...dass ging locker flockig von der Hand, waren ja auch immer nur 2 auf einmal. Schwierig wirds nur wenn einen 5 Elfen angreifen, da hilft dann nur noch vorher Tränke einwerfen und Run'n'Fight!

Ihr wisst schon das ihr Blocken könnt? Und als allererstes solltet ihr die 2 Punkte Blocken zu allen Seiten packen falls ihr das noch nicht getan habt!


----------



## Cyberratchet (18. Mai 2011)

@oben:
Ich hatte bei der Installation und während des Spielens überhaupt keine Probleme. Vorher habe ich sicherheitshalber allerdings den aktuellen Nvidia Betatreiber installiert (ohne 3DVision).
Bei den Einstellungen habe ich "Sehr hoch" gewählt und dann das Über-Sampling abgeschaltet, bis jetzt hatte ich immer über 30FPS (mit VSynch), das sollte also bei dir auch kein Problem darstellen. Bei dem Download der beiden DLCs (Amazon-Finishingpack & Troll Trouble) und Installation traten bei mir auch keinerlei Probleme auf.

2 kleine Fragen von mir:
- Was bringt die Option "Dynamic Bines-Limit"?
- Könnt ihr eine andere Sprache als Deutsch auswählen? Die Synchro ist gut gelungen und warscheinlich werde ich diesen Durchgang sowieso auf Deutsch spielen, wäre nur interessant warum bei den Konfigtools keine andere Sprache zum auswählen ist ^^.

Zum Spiel:
GEIL!! Ich muss zur meiner Schande zugeben das ich den ersten Witcher nicht gespielt habe. Grafisch ist das Spiel natürlich erste Sahne, den Plot finde ich bis jetzt sehr interessant, die Charaktere gefallen mir und der Soundtrack ist wirklich stimmig. Das Kampfsystem ist natürlich sehr aktionreich, durch die vielen Zauber,Fallen und Bomben finde ich die taktische Komponente trotzdem überraschend hoch. Was mich dann doch etwas verwundert hat ist der, für mich (?) knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad ... und das auf Normal^^. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, das ich mich erst ans Kampfsystem gewöhnen muss, ich hoffe aber das es so bleibt .
Mal schauen auf was ich Gerald spezialisiere, Magie sieht recht nett aus ^^.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

cabal2k schrieb:


> Öhm bidde? Was seit ihr denn alle für Noobs?
> 
> Am Anfang bin ich bei der Balliste auch ca. 10x verreckt, aber nur weil ich das Kampfsystem nicht intus hatte (ich spiele übrigens auf schwer).



Tja, ich bin bei der Balliste nicht verreckt!  Und da wusste ich noch nicht mal, dass man blocken kann. 


Im Übrigen, mit dem neuen Nvidia Beta Treiber kann ich nun mit der GTX 470 auf Grafikeinstellungen "Sehr Hoch" zocken. Hab nur das "Über-Sampling" deaktiviert. In Höhlen hab ich 55 - 60 FPS. Im Freien 28 - 45. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Kaum Probleme mit dem Spiel und technisch echt top!


----------



## Deimos (18. Mai 2011)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> - AMD still needs to add a profile for The Witcher 2 to the driver for  its Crossfire chipsets. Until this occurs, you may experience reverse  performance scalability on systems equipped with this chipset. If this  occurs, it is recommended that you disable one of the GPUs on your  system. We will post information on a fix for this issue at  thewitcher.com/support FAQ as soon as AMD provides one.



Bennene die Datei witcher2.exe in dirt2.exe um. UT3.exe oder ähnlich greift nicht, aber bei Benennung der Datei in "dirt2.exe" greift das CF-Profil.

Btw: den Tipp mit dem Deaktivieren von zwei Monitoren ausprobiert?

Grüsse,
Deimos

BTW: Der Tipp bez. Umbenennung stammt übrigens von *davehimself*!


----------



## cabal2k (19. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin bei der Balliste nicht verreckt!  Und da wusste ich noch nicht mal, dass man blocken kann.


Nicht auf Schwer mein Freund, dass ist unmöglich ohne Blocken dort nicht zu sterben, da kannste erzählen was du willst, es sei denn du hattest einen extremen KI-Exploit...aber das hat dann nix mit können zu tun sondern nur mit Glück


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

So dann frag ich gleich nochmal, wo kann man im Spiel die Tastenbelegung ändern?

In den Einstellungen finde ich diese nirgends. Hab da wohl Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2011)

Geht das überhaupt InGame? Man kann doch nur auf das 360 Pad umstellen, vielleicht kann man die Belegung im Launcher ändern. Das Handbuch gibt dazu aber nichts her. 

Spiel ist absolut geil. Wollte es gestern nur schnell installieren und dann wurde es eine lange Nacht  Ich vermisse aber das alte Kampfsystem. Das fand ich eigentlich gut


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So dann frag ich gleich nochmal, wo kann man im Spiel die Tastenbelegung ändern?
> 
> In den Einstellungen finde ich diese nirgends. Hab da wohl Tomaten auf den Augen.


 
Das geht im Launcher - sinnigerweise bei den Grafikeinstellungen  ganz unten in dem Fenster gibt es eine Schaltfläche für die Tastenbelegung.


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

cabal2k schrieb:


> Nicht auf Schwer mein Freund, dass ist unmöglich ohne Blocken dort nicht zu sterben, da kannste erzählen was du willst, es sei denn du hattest einen extremen KI-Exploit...aber das hat dann nix mit können zu tun sondern nur mit Glück


 
Find ich iwie gar nicht... Ich wundere mich das es soviele nicht hinbekommen, gibts da etwa verschiedene Versionen...? Ich daddel auf normal und bin bisher sagen wa mal ~ 10 mal gestorben. Bin nu in Flotsam entführt worden und auch die 6 Hampel hat Geralt brav plattgemacht. Ich glaub der Trick ist, die richtige Schlagkombi in der richtigen Reihenfolge & die Zeichen einzusetzen sowie die Gegner zu wechseln...


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2011)

Es ist absolut wichtig, nicht in einen Haufen von Gegnern zu geraten - in TW1 war das dank dem Gruppenkampfstil eine bewährte Methode


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Ja der fehlt auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das geht im Launcher - sinnigerweise bei den Grafikeinstellungen  ganz unten in dem Fenster gibt es eine Schaltfläche für die Tastenbelegung.


 
Ok Danke, da wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen bei den Grafikeinstellungen zu suchen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Einstellungen mit einem Patch dann auch in-game zu finden sein werden... und ich will die Zeichen mit dem Mausrad durchschalten können.


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Kommt nur mir das so vor, oder war die Questanzeige im 1. Teil iwie n bissel besser...? Ich find das derbe verwirrend und finde mich da schwer zurecht. Meist komm ich nur durch Zufall an iwelche weiteren Puzzleteile, nicht das ich da iwie direkt nach suchen könnte...

Achja... Wie kann man eig. meditieren bzw. nen Trank nehmen...? Das geht ja iwie nicht mehr mit einfachem anklicken...


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Einstellungen mit einem Patch dann auch in-game zu finden sein werden... und ich will die Zeichen mit dem Mausrad durchschalten können.


 
Kann man es nicht vielleicht so wie in Crysis einstellen, das man durch drücken des Mausrads das Zeicheninventar aufruft und durch bewegen der Maus das Zeichen auswählt?


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Versuchts doch mal...


----------



## alm0st (19. Mai 2011)

Man könnte denke ich den Befehl der auf Taste 3 liegt, aufs Mausrad umstellen. Dann müsste man mit dem Mausrad zumindest in eine Richtung die Zeichen durch scrollen können.


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2011)

Ja der Gruppenkampfstil fehlt auf jeden Fall. Ich muss mir die Steuerung umstellen. Zeichen auslösen muss wieder auf die zweite Maustaste und dafür wandert der schwere Hieb auf Maustaste 4 oder 5.


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Auslösen der Zeichen komm ich klar, aber wäre geiler wenns wieder so "einfach" wäre wie früher. Einfach 1, 2 und soweiter reinhacken.. 

Habs aber gestern Abend auch mit den normalen Settings iwie hinbekommen.. ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Man könnte denke ich den Befehl der auf Taste 3 liegt, aufs Mausrad umstellen. Dann müsste man mit dem Mausrad zumindest in eine Richtung die Zeichen durch scrollen können.


 
Nein, hab ich schon getestet. Mausradscrollen erkennt das Konfigurationsprogramm nicht. 

Einen ersten richtigen Bug habe ich entdeckt: Rüstungsverbesserungen sind beim Neuladen nicht mehr in der Rüstung - zumindest bei Ravens Armor ist das so. Sie sind dann aber auch nicht im Inventar, also futsch.


----------



## cabal2k (19. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Find ich iwie gar nicht... Ich wundere mich das es soviele nicht hinbekommen, gibts da etwa verschiedene Versionen...? Ich daddel auf normal und bin bisher sagen wa mal ~ 10 mal gestorben. Bin nu in Flotsam entführt worden und auch die 6 Hampel hat Geralt brav plattgemacht. Ich glaub der Trick ist, die richtige Schlagkombi in der richtigen Reihenfolge & die Zeichen einzusetzen sowie die Gegner zu wechseln...


Schalte doch erst mal von normal auf schwer und red dann weiter, dann weißt du auch wo der Hammer hängt! Stürz dich dann mal in deine "6 Hampel" oder 5 Elfen reichen auch schon, das dauert keine 5-10sec und du bist TOT!



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Einen ersten richtigen Bug habe ich entdeckt: Rüstungsverbesserungen sind beim Neuladen nicht mehr in der Rüstung - zumindest bei Ravens Armor ist das so. Sie sind dann aber auch nicht im Inventar, also futsch.


Ich hab schon zig mal neu geladen, meine Rabenrüstung hat immer noch die von mir eingelegten 3 Verbesserungen, von daher kann ich das nicht bestätigen.


ZUSATZ AN DIE PC GAMES Hardware REDAKTION:
Könnt ihr mal bitte umgehend bei CD Projekt nach haken wann wir deutschen endlich den 370 MB Day 1 Patch bekommen, wir haben heute Day 3...das soll ja wohl langsam ein Witz sein! Und nein, der 28 MB Patch ist nicht der Day 1 Patch gewesen!


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Achja... Wie kann man eig. meditieren bzw. nen Trank nehmen...? Das geht ja iwie nicht mehr mit einfachem anklicken...



STRG und das mittige Zeichen für meditieren auswählen. Dann kannst du im Mediationsmodus Tränke brauen und einnehmen.


----------



## alm0st (19. Mai 2011)

cabal2k schrieb:


> ZUSATZ AN DIE PC GAMES Hardware REDAKTION:
> Könnt ihr mal bitte umgehend bei CD Projekt nach haken wann wir deutschen endlich den 370 MB Day 1 Patch bekommen, wir haben heute Day 3...das soll ja wohl langsam ein Witz sein! Und nein, der 28 MB Patch ist nicht der Day 1 Patch gewesen!


 
The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings - Release Patch kommt und Termine zum Freischalten


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings - Release Patch kommt und Termine zum Freischalten


 
Das ist der erste Patch mit den 28MB, er meint ja einen zweiten weitaus größeren Patch.
Gibts denn eine Quelle, das dieser angebliche größere Patch existiert?


----------



## Deon (19. Mai 2011)

Alter schwede wenn ich mir so die letzten seiten angucke dass über das kampfsytem gemotzt wird und über das frühere einnehmen der Tränke dann muss ich echt stutzen. Wenn ihr ein einfaches rollenspiel haben wollt spielt fable 3!
Das kampfsystem ist gewöhnungsbedürftig abe rwenn man sich erst dran GEWÖHNT hat ist es einfach extrem geil eine kleine horde ohen einen schlag einzustecken auszuschalten. Und das tränkesytem bringt mehr taktik in das spiel sodass du dich mehr auf die einzelnen situatioen einstellen kannst. 
das einzige problem dass ich habe ist halt einfach nujr die framerate trotz ausreichender hardware. Aber welches spiel hatte keine probleme zum start?

EDIT: Geil ist auch dass die DLC's wohl kostenlos sein sollen und ich mir grade das kostenlose troll DLC lade ohne probleme


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Patch mit den 28MB, er meint ja einen zweiten weitaus größeren Patch.
> Gibts denn eine Quelle, das dieser angebliche größere Patch existiert?


 
Ja, auf Patch-Scrolls steht davon was. Allerdings iwie nur für die russische Version...


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Alter schwede wenn ich mir so die letzten seiten angucke dass über das kampfsytem gemotzt wird und über das frühere einnehmen der Tränke dann muss ich echt stutzen. Wenn ihr ein einfaches rollenspiel haben wollt spielt fable 3!


 
Irgendwie isses halt einfach nicht balanced. Ich mein nur als Beispiel. Ich hab ohne Tränke und mit den normalen Klamotten (Lederrüstung und so) schon Probleme gegen 5 Scoi'atel. Nehm ich nun Tanzenden Stern und werfe 2 davon in die Gruppe der Scoi'atel rein, kann ich mich gemütlich neben drann stellen und zukucken, wie die verbrennen.  Ist zwar lustig, wird aber relativ schnell witzlos. Im Übrigen sollte ich mich mal so langsam um mein Equip kümmern.


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Ich komm mir grade voll doof vor, das ich noch keine Bomben etc eingesetzt habe.. ^^


----------



## alm0st (19. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Patch mit den 28MB, er meint ja einen zweiten weitaus größeren Patch.
> Gibts denn eine Quelle, das dieser angebliche größere Patch existiert?


 
Er spricht vom Day 1 Patch und das ist der 28 MB Patch 
Und soweit ich weiß, ist noch gar keine 2ter Patch offiziel angekündigt worden - belehrt mich eines besseren wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

@ the gamer

Offtopic sowie Zurechtweisungen werden gelöscht. Die Regeln gelten überall im Forum gleich. Die Sammelthreads sind keine Ausnahme!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

@ Painkiller....

Dann sollte man vllt. auch mal die Posts zumindest "bearbeiten", in denen sich im Ton vergriffen wird... 

*meine Meinung*


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Wurde doch gemacht. Was stört dich denn noch? Wäre alles schon früher geschehen, wenn ab und an mal der Meldebutton benutzt worden wäre.


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

K, werd ich machen zukünftig..


----------



## Xtreme (19. Mai 2011)

also das spiel ist derbe geil kann ich nicht anders sagen, aber ich finde irgendwie die balance derbe unausgeglichen, teilweise richtig schwer das game im normalen mode, ist natürlich reizvoll aber naja ist schon krass..


----------



## NeRo1987 (19. Mai 2011)

Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel vllt nicht doch zulegen sollte,
wer hat das Spiel schon alles und kann ein kurzes Review geben (Plus - Minus)?

Besonders interessant..: Bei Buch.de gibt´s das Spiel für ca.43 €:

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (Premium Edition) - online kaufen - buch.de online bestellen - buch.de

Auch würde mich interessieren, ob mir jemand Auskunft geben kann ob das Spiel auf meinem System auf max läuft?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Mai 2011)

Dürfte auf Hoch laufen. 
Das Spiel an sich ist genial. Macht einiges anders als der Vorgänger, man erkennt ihn aber wieder  
Negativ ist halt, dass die Performance noch ziemlich schlecht ist und viele das Spiel nicht spielen können, weil CD Keys nicht gehn etc.


----------



## Deimos (19. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Patch mit den 28MB, er meint ja einen zweiten weitaus größeren Patch.
> Gibts denn eine Quelle, das dieser angebliche größere Patch existiert?


 
Ich bin gestern durch Google auf einer einschlägigen Seite gelandet und habe auch von diesem ominösne Patch gelesen. Es wurde dort spekuliert, dass es einen russischen "Patch" gibt, der eine illegale Version spielbar machen soll sowie den Day0-Patch enthalten und diverse andere Fehler beheben soll.

Habs nicht allzu genau gelesen und werde den Thread oder die Seite auch nicht verlinken, aber auf alle Fälle scheints keinen offiziellen Patch ausser demjenigen zu geben, der nach der Installation automatisch runtergeladen wurde.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Deon (19. Mai 2011)

Hier werden indirekt auch ein paar Grafiktipps genannt und die geile skylierung der engine gezeigt:

GameStar Video: The Witcher 2 - Grafikvergleich im Video-Special

ich hoff ich darf den Link reinstellen^^


----------



## r|sen_ (19. Mai 2011)

Hat iwer was zu der Problematik mit den Vorbestellercodes rausgefunden? Habe seit 2 Tagen keine Antwort vom Hersteller erhalten...

Und noch ne ganz dumme Frage... Wie kann ich die Bomben einsetzen...? Die Nekker unter der Stadt machen mir grade Kopfzerbrechen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2011)

Die Bomben ziehst du in eine der Taschen im Inventar, dann kannst du sie mit der "Item benutzen" Taste verwenden (Standard ist glaub ich R).


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

Einfach "I" wie Inventar drücken und die Bomben auf die Schnellzugriffsplätze oben rechts legen. Nun im Kampf STRG und man kann neben den Zeichen auch die Bomben auswählen. Diese werden dann (mit Orignalkeybelegung) mit R geworfen.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vorhin mal meine ersten 5 Talentpunkte verteilt. Komisch ist aber, das ich bei diesem "Talentbaum" nur nach oben kann. Nach rechts,unten und links kann ich nicht leveln. Ist das normal?


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn du das Oben ausgebaut hast, dann wird der Rest freigeschaltet.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mal meine ersten 5 Talentpunkte verteilt. Komisch ist aber, das ich bei diesem "Talentbaum" nur nach oben kann. Nach rechts,unten und links kann ich nicht leveln. Ist das normal?


 
Hätteste mal alles aufmerksam gelesen, wird doch erklärt  

STSLeon hat Recht, der Hexer braucht die Grund-Hexerskills um die anderen auszubauen.


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab einfach mal wild geskillt, ohne mir Gedanken zu machen. Kann man das nochma ändern?  Im Übrigen (ich hab mitgezählt) hab ich für den Kayran 24 Versuche gebraucht... Ging mir fast schon auf den Sack...


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2011)

Ah, das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ich hab das Gefühl man muss sich wirklich ziemlich auf einen Zweig spezialisieren später... in TW1 konnte man ja am Ende schon 75% bis 80% des Fertigkeitenbaums, das sieht mir hier jetzt nicht so aus mit einem Talent pro Stufe und nur 35 Stufen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich musste grad feststellen, dass meine 2 schwerter weg sind nachdem ich bei Lonedo war. 
Hatte jetzt eigentlich vor den Wurm zu killen, aber das wird wohl kaum gehen? 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## SanjiWhite (19. Mai 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich musste grad feststellen, dass meine 2 schwerter weg sind nachdem ich bei Lonedo war.
> Hatte jetzt eigentlich vor den Wurm zu killen, aber das wird wohl kaum gehen?
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Die Schwerter sind in einer Kiste vor dem Eingang des Anwesens (hinter der linken Wache )


----------



## max00 (19. Mai 2011)

Nach nun einigen Stunden Spielzeit trau ich mich mein erstes Fazit abgeben.
Mal zu den unwichtigeren Sachen - die Grafik ist wunderbar und mit maximalen Einstellungen (außer Uber-Sampling) auf meinem Rechner wunderbar spielbar (i5-2500k, 8gb ram, gtx470, nicht übertaktet).
Die Story ist ein Wahnsinn, das Spielgefühl auch, der Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch (ich spiele das Spiel auf "schwierig")- eine fantastische und motivierende Herausforderung!
Wenn der Rest des Spiels nur ansatzweise so bleibt wie bisher (bin noch irgendwo in Akt 1 - keine Ahnung was nach Kayran und dem Rosengarten noch alles kommt), dann wird The Witcher 2 wohl das beste Spiel, dass ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe.
Und die Collectors Edition ist auch ein Wahnsinn - so etwas umfangreiches hab ich noch nicht erlebt (auch wenn der Preis stolz ist - aber ich bereue die Anschaffung keinesfalls).


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2011)

max00 schrieb:


> Die Story ist ein Wahnsinn, das Spielgefühl auch, der Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch (ich spiele das Spiel auf "schwierig")- eine fantastische und motivierende Herausforderung!


 
Herausforderung ist gut, ich komme nicht mal vollständig auf "Mittel" klar. In schwierigen Situationen muss ich sogar auf leicht wechseln, damit ich nicht gnadenlos untergehe. Mir fehlt da wohl einfach die Technik. Ich hoffe die kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Mai 2011)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist etwas unausgewogen. Wobei ich mal wieder froh bin ein Spiel zu haben, in dem nicht einfach in die Menge springen und alle Gegner umhauen kann.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Hab ich gestern mal wieder gemerkt, son paar Sachen waren n bissel "haarig", da musste ich dann auch wieder runterswitchen... Geil war auch, das ich erstma dezent vercheckt hatte, das sich für Monster son Silberschwert n bissel besser eignet als das Stahlschwert.. ^^ Und Klasse war auch, das ich an der 1. Kiste vorbeigerannt bin, wo das Schema für das Schwert drinlag...  Gut, mit den Nekkern in der Höhle wars n bissel schwieriger mit Stahlschwert, hab einiges an Fallen & Bomben verballert.

Das Game ist schon krass atmosphärisch iwie, ich hab ständig so nen Schauer über den Rücken wenn ich spiele...


----------



## max00 (20. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Herausforderung ist gut, ich komme nicht mal vollständig auf "Mittel" klar. In schwierigen Situationen muss ich sogar auf leicht wechseln, damit ich nicht gnadenlos untergehe. Mir fehlt da wohl einfach die Technik. Ich hoffe die kommt mit der Zeit.


 
Ich verwende Yrden irrsinnig oft und beschränke mich derzeit noch fast ausschließlich auf den Schwertkampf - und mittlerweile funktioniert das ganz gut!
Jetzt werden dann mal Bomben und Fallen genauer getestet ^^


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2011)

max00 schrieb:


> Ich verwende Yrden irrsinnig oft und beschränke mich derzeit noch fast ausschließlich auf den Schwertkampf - und mittlerweile funktioniert das ganz gut!
> Jetzt werden dann mal Bomben und Fallen genauer getestet ^^


 
Beim ersten Durchlauf werd ich mich auch auf Schwertkampf speziallisieren. Mit den Bomben und Fallen hab ich mich auch noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Mai 2011)

Ich auch nicht, ich bin Fan vom Schwertkampf. Die Zeichen verwende ich noch sehr gerne, aber an Bomben und Fallen denke ich im Gefecht garnicht mehr.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Die Bewegungen gehen mal geil ineinander über und man kann immer schöne Kombos machen. 3mal schnell, dann stark hinterher und dann wieder ne schnelle Folge + n Zeichen. Hat mir gestern bei dieser Spinnen / Krabbelviehkönigin geholfen... Achja, wie mach ich die Nester Platt...? Habe schon versucht da iwie ne Brandbombe raufzuwerfen, mit 0 Erfolg..


----------



## Tobucu (20. Mai 2011)

Must dich neben das Nest stellen Dann erscheint bei mir das Symbol für linke Maustaste dann schmeist er Automatisch eine Kartäsche rein.

Hast du das Buch über Nekka gelesen und Katäschen bei dir?


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Ich habs iwo geklaut, ja... ^^ Aber gelesen nicht, nur angeklickt und wieder weggepackt. Kartäschen...? Wo bekomme ich die/das...?


----------



## Tobucu (20. Mai 2011)

Kartäschen sind Bomben. Rezept gibst beim Händler, weis jetzt aber nicht ob es der Schmied war oder ein anderer.
Im Buch über Nekka wurde auf die Kartäsche als Hilfsmittel verwiesen.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Okay, das hab ich wohl überlesen, musste gestern noch los zur Arbeit & hab wohl übereilig geklickt. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Patch mit den 28MB, er meint ja einen zweiten weitaus größeren Patch.
> Gibts denn eine Quelle, das dieser angebliche größere Patch existiert?


 
Nein, und das ist auch falsch. Das sagt der russische Publisher:
 "So the situation is following. The Russian master went Gold a bit earlier then international one, that's why the Russian patch needed more changes and its size is bigger. Currently, all versions are equal."


Also ist der Russenpatch nicht relevant für uns.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2011)

Ich kämpf grad gegen Letho, Junge Junge, das ist ein ganz schöner Brocken (im warsten Sinne des Wortes). Momentan schaff ich den noch nicht. Hab gestern abend zig Arten den zu killen probiert (dabei fiel mir auch auf, wenn ich länger die zweite Maustaste drücke schlägt der Hexer fester zu  ). Ich kann wohl erst Sonntag weiterzocken, jedenfalls nehm ich dann nen älteren Spielstand und fang das Ganze (Letho) dann etwas überlegter an. 

Irgendwie nervt mich bissel die Steuerung. Wenn ich auf "E" drücke, blockt der Hexer mal, mal blockt er nicht.


----------



## Angelus910 (20. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gestern mal wieder gemerkt, son paar Sachen waren n bissel "haarig", da musste ich dann auch wieder runterswitchen... Geil war auch, das ich erstma dezent vercheckt hatte, das sich für Monster son Silberschwert n bissel besser eignet als das Stahlschwert.. ^^ Und Klasse war auch, das ich an der 1. Kiste vorbeigerannt bin, wo das Schema für das Schwert drinlag...  Gut, mit den Nekkern in der Höhle wars n bissel schwieriger mit Stahlschwert, hab einiges an Fallen & Bomben verballert.
> 
> Das Game ist schon krass atmosphärisch iwie, ich hab ständig so nen Schauer über den Rücken wenn ich spiele...



Kann man denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad im laufendem Spiel noch ändern?


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Angelus910 schrieb:


> Kann man denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad im laufendem Spiel noch ändern?


 
Einstellungen -> Spiel -> Schwierigkeitsgrad...?


----------



## Angelus910 (20. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:
			
		

> Einstellungen -> Spiel -> Schwierigkeitsgrad...?



Echt?! Voll super, muss das gleich daheim testen. Vielleicht war ich in einem Kampf oder so (und hier ist das nicht verfügbar), denn mir wäre die Option nicht aufgefallen. 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die DLCs funken! Aber bisher ist es das beste RPG seit langem!!!


----------



## dr_breen (20. Mai 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Gegenstände (Crafting/Rüstzeug) in Truhen oder bei Personen zu lagern? Im Moment geht mein Gewicht immer über den kritischen Wert.


----------



## alm0st (20. Mai 2011)

Gibt es leider nicht  Wäre aber geil wenn sie das noch per Patch nachliefern würden


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2011)

Die Möglichkeit mit der Truhe vermisse ich auch!


----------



## dr_breen (20. Mai 2011)

Naja, zu patchen gäbe es ja genug. Lagermöglichkeit, Rezeptspeicher im Log, Balancing, Inventarsortierfunktion, bessere Menüführung (zu schwammig), Ingame-Grafikoptionen, freiere Tastenbelegung, gute Kantenglättung als Ersatz der übertriebenen Depth-of-Field-Effekte...

Klasse RPG, dass noch ein bisschen Polishing braucht.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Nein, das gibts nicht. Hab ich iwo schon gelesen. Nervt mich immer n bissel, wenn man dann die ganzen Sachen iwo im Wald droppen muss, damit man noch iwelche Ingredienzien aufnehmen kann..

@ dr_breen. jo, genug Potential ist vorhanden.. xD


----------



## alm0st (20. Mai 2011)

Ich denke CD Projekt ist da auch stark dahinter (nächste Woche schon der nächste Patch). Zumal ja es noch die Mod Community gibt


----------



## Xtreme (20. Mai 2011)

ja unter einstellungen


----------



## Jakopo (20. Mai 2011)

Ist das normal, dass der DLC mit dem Troll in einer Endlosschleife versucht wird runterzuladen? Wenn er fertig ist verifiziert er die Daten, verbindet sich erneut mit dem Server und startet abermals den Download. Und das immer und immer wieder.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Sei froh das Du wenigstens was runterladen darfst, bei mir erkennt er den Key nicht an..


----------



## Angelus910 (20. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich konnte den DLC herunterladen. Dann kann man diesen über selbiges Menü installieren. Hat man das geschafft erscheint ein grünes Häkchen davor. 
ABER - im Spiel ist der Auftrag auf der Anschlagtafel nicht verfügbar bzw. nicht aktivirbar. Somit bin ich auch ratlos.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Ich schnall das iwie alles nicht so. Wenn ich versuche, den Key einzugeben, dann kommt immer nur "invalid CD Key" aber ich kann in Flotsam einen Anschlag auswählen / annehmen bzgl. des Trolls.. NPC´s quatschen mich auch damit voll... Verstehe nicht, was nu Sache ist. Hab ich den schon iwie "unbewusst / unbemerkt" geladen oder sind die Anschläge bzw. die Infos immer dazu vorhanden?


----------



## Angelus910 (20. Mai 2011)

Naja, wenn er noch nicht aktiviert/installiert ist steht auf der Anschlagtafel, dass man sich auf witcher.com registrieren muss.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Angelus910 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er noch nicht aktiviert/installiert ist steht auf der Anschlagtafel, dass man sich auf witcher.com registrieren muss.


 
Was mal ungefähr so GAR NICHT geht... Scheisspage, da ist bei mir alles ausgegraut.. (Login/Register)


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2011)

Mal nen anderen Browser probiert? Bei mir is nix ausgegraut!


----------



## Tobucu (20. Mai 2011)

Angelus910 schrieb:


> Naja, ich konnte den DLC herunterladen. Dann kann man diesen über selbiges Menü installieren. Hat man das geschafft erscheint ein grünes Häkchen davor.
> ABER - im Spiel ist der Auftrag auf der Anschlagtafel nicht verfügbar bzw. nicht aktivirbar. Somit bin ich auch ratlos.


 Bei der kaputten Brücke wird man von einem NPC angequatscht das der Troll Probleme macht.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Firefox & Chrome, bei beiden das gleiche Spiel. Weder Login noch Register anwählbar. Habe zu Beginn die Registrierung durchgeführt, aber da war halt der Fehler mit dem Datum der Registrierung, ergo es ging nicht. Am kommenden Tag gings dann, aber da war nirgends was mit DLC Download. Auch wenn ich auf Downloadable Content klicke, passiert nix.. kommt nur n Fenster wo ich nen Code eingeben soll (den DLC Code von Amazon vermute ich) und dann kommt die Meldung Invalid CD Key....


----------



## Jakopo (20. Mai 2011)

Gibts nen besonderen Trick bei dem Kayran? Die Taktik mit dem Zeichen Yrden ist mir schon klar, jedoch funktioniert das so selten, dass ein Tentakel damit am Boden festgehalten wird. Vielleicht jedes 10. Mal oder so? Und bis dahin bin ich immer schon längst tot. Kann doch nicht sein, probiere das jetzt schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Apropos Kayran, wo finde ich eigentlich Triss...? ^^ Die soll da iwo rumlungern... Ebenso finde ich kein besonderes Bauteil für ne Falle, das im Lager hinter dem Anwesen von dem Obermotz da liegen soll...? 

Zu Deiner Frage, vllt. hilft Dir das hier...:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XukzWdvZ7H4


----------



## Jakopo (20. Mai 2011)

Was mich auch übelst aufregt ist, dass man in Bosskämpfen keine Tränke zu sich nehmen kann. Wie bescheuert ist das denn?


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Nee während geht nicht. Und was ist mit vorher...? Ich hatte noch keinen wirklichen Bossfight.. ^^


----------



## Jakopo (20. Mai 2011)

Oh man ich verzweifel noch. Wieso hab ich eigentlich die Mixtur hergestellt, die mich angeblich vor dem Gift des Kayran schützen soll wenn ich vorher gar keine Chance hatte diese einzunehmen. Und jetzt im Kampf gehts nicht mehr. Kann doch nicht sein, dass man 5 Stunden und mehr braucht um den zu erledigen. Oder hätte ich vorher meine Rüstung verbessern sollen etc.?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Die Schwerter sind in einer Kiste vor dem Eingang des Anwesens (hinter der linken Wache )


 
hehe, bin doch noch selber drauf gekommen. war schon im bett und dann is es mir eingefallen: ach die musst ich ja bei den wachen abgeben, schaun wir doch mal da vorbei -  
Danke trotzdem. 

Dafür das Monster jetzt  episch geil.



> Oh man ich verzweifel noch. Wieso hab ich eigentlich die Mixtur  hergestellt, die mich angeblich vor dem Gift des Kayran schützen soll  wenn ich vorher gar keine Chance hatte diese einzunehmen. Und jetzt im  Kampf gehts nicht mehr. Kann doch nicht sein, dass man 5 Stunden und  mehr braucht um den zu erledigen. Oder hätte ich vorher meine Rüstung  verbessern sollen etc.?


Nein,nein, du musst zuerst ausweichen und dann mit Yrden die Tentakel auf Höhe der roten Wucherungen setzen. Dann ausweichen und wenns fest sitzt drauf hauen. 
Ich fang immer mit dem linken an, da kann man sich auf dem Vorsprung sicher "verstecken". Anschließend auf die andere Seite rollen (warten bis die Wut aus is!). Dasselbe dort. 
Dann zurück zum Vorsprung den kleinen Arm killen. 
Anschließend kommt ein Fangarm und man kommt mit RM auf den etc. 
Nachdem komm ich aktuell auch noch nicht weiter  
Rüstung brauchst du nicht upgraden. Der Trank is die Rote Leiste oberhalb, also wird er automatisch aktiviert. (hab mich auch gewundert )
Und nimm Schwalbe vor dem Kampf! Hilft sehr und kann entscheidend sein.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Oh man ich verzweifel noch. Wieso hab ich eigentlich die Mixtur hergestellt, die mich angeblich vor dem Gift des Kayran schützen soll wenn ich vorher gar keine Chance hatte diese einzunehmen. Und jetzt im Kampf gehts nicht mehr. Kann doch nicht sein, dass man 5 Stunden und mehr braucht um den zu erledigen. Oder hätte ich vorher meine Rüstung verbessern sollen etc.?



Immer Quen wirken um im Falle, dass einem die Arme treffen weniger Schaden einzustecken. Die Arme mit Yrden "festhalten" und dann feste druff. Wahlweise kann man z.B. vorher auch Feuerfallen herstellen und die platziert man dann da, wo der Arm auf den Boden auftrifft. Das macht die Auch kaputt. Nach den drei Armen kommt ein QUicktimeevent und dann isses auch schon vorbei. Hab aber auch lange gebraucht, da ich nicht wusste, wohin ich nach dem QUicktimeevent laufen soll. Das hat ne Zeitlang gedauert...

ÜBrigens braucht man die Anti-Kyrangift Rezeptur eigentlich garnicht. Zumindest so lange wie man aufpasst, dass man nicht von seiner Spucke getroffen wird. Was eigentlich kein Problem ist. Auch andere Tränke sind eigentlich eher unnötig.


----------



## Angelus910 (20. Mai 2011)

Es gibt eine Spezielle Falle für die Tentakel. Den Plan habe ich bei Cedric gefunden.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Angelus910 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Spezielle Falle für die Tentakel. Den Plan habe ich bei Cedric gefunden.


 
Wenn Du mir noch verrätst, wo man den Eisenrahmen herbekommt, dann mach ich das sogar glatt... ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

Der Königsmörder hat irgendwie zu viel Leben. 
Wenn ich warte bis sein Schutzschild weg is, bin ich schon fast tot. Damn.


----------



## Tobucu (20. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir noch verrätst, wo man den Eisenrahmen herbekommt, dann mach ich das sogar glatt... ^^


 Wenn du den Quest Ein unmoralisches Angebot nach gehst erfährst du es.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

Haha, eigentlich wollt ich dahinter aber wurde dann erwischt weil ein Bug mit nicht zur Seite gingen lies xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Der Königsmörder hat irgendwie zu viel Leben.
> Wenn ich warte bis sein Schutzschild weg is, bin ich schon fast tot. Damn.


 
Es gibt so einiges was zu viel Leben hat, Endregaköniginnen zum Beispiel 
Ich war kurz davor meine Tastatur zu fressen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

Das Riesenviech hat mich vorhin schon Nerven gekostet, da musst ich jetzt erstmal wieder runterkommen


----------



## Bubu82 (20. Mai 2011)

Mal eine Frage hat jemand eine Lösung zum Sound Problem gefunden ? Hab eine Asus Xonar DX und keinen Sound ! 20 Seiten durchgelesen hab aber keinen eintrag gefunden !


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2011)

Stell von 7.1 zu 5.1 um, das Spiel unterstützt noch keinen 7.1 Sound.

Bei Problemen mit dem G35 Headset:

Gerätemanager> G35 Headset> Treiber aktualisieren>Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen> Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen> USB-Audiogerät wählen und auf weiter klicken> Nach der Installation neustarten, fertig. Ihr müsst dann auch nicht eure anderen Audiowiedergabegeräte deaktivieren.

Jetzt möchte ich noch etwas wissen! 

Was ist Mesh-Distanzskala und Dynamic Bones-Limit?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

Wie weit muss man den Königsmörder runterbekommen? 
hab ihn fast auf 3/4 gehabt


----------



## Bubu82 (20. Mai 2011)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort funktoniert einwandfrei !

Ich weiß jetzt schon meine Freundin wird ausflippen weil ich nur vor Witcher Hock wie beim ersten !


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt es auch richtig gut, trotz der paar Problemchen...


----------



## TornadoX (20. Mai 2011)

Hey hey.

Ich wollte mal wissen auf welchen Einstellungen ich mit meinem PC TW2 wohl flüssig spielen könnte:

Intel C2D E8500 @ 3,16 GHz
4 GB DDR2-800
ATI Radeon HD4870 1 GB

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein ähnliches System. Das Spiel sieht ja Hammer aus, die Frage ist halt nur: Wie sieht es bei mir aus?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

Haha, auf Einfach war der Königsmörder viel viel zu leicht und auf Normal zu schwer. :S


----------



## Mario432 (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt auch mitten drin  und das Spiel macht wirklich super viel Spass  läuft auch 1a bei mir.
Aber was mir aufgefallen ist das man Kisten einfach leeren kann, egal ob der Besitzer daneben steht oder nicht, war in Risen besser gemacht da hat man schon mal aufs Maul bekommen   Aber sonst top Spiel


----------



## aqua_magic (20. Mai 2011)

hey,
ist das normal,dass das am anfang alles fast unsichtbar aussieht?? danke schonmal


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2011)

ääähm... Wohl kaum ^^
Hast du vielleicht AA erwzungen per Grafkkartentreiber? Und aus was besteht dein System überhaupt?


----------



## Puet (20. Mai 2011)

@Jakopo: das mit dem DLC ging bei mir genauso, runterladen und Versuch der Verifizierung und dann wieder von vorne, nach dem fünften Mal mußte ich dann abbrechen, da ich weg musste und nun geht im Launcher gar nichts mehr  - die Funktionen "Herunterladbare Inhalte" und "Registrierte Nutzer" sind ausgegraut und unten steht eine Fehlermeldung vonwegen Standardbrowser Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, bei der off. HP sind Login/Register auch ausgegraut.
So langsam bin ich genervt 

Die Sonderfunktionen meiner Tastatur (Microsoft) zur Lautstärke werden vom Spiel auch nicht angenommen, die Lautstärke lässt sich nicht verstellen, die Trebuchet's hämmern aus dem Boxen*auahaua* - Einstellungen im Soundmenü des Spiels sind auch nicht so wirksam, herunter geregelt und es hämmert immer noch.

Eben bei WoP eine News gefunden: 





> Darüber hinaus scheint es weiterhin Probleme mit DLCs wie "Troll  Trouble" zu geben. Nachdem man zunächst gemeint hatte, eine Lösung dafür  gefunden zu haben (es hat offenbar mit dem Cachen des DLC-CRCs zu tun),  scheint man nun auf die alte DLC-Verteilung zurückgerudert zu sein. Bis  zum Erscheinen des Patches nächste Woche werden manche in der Lage  sein, das DLC runterzuladen, manche nicht.


Quelle: The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings News von 20.05.2001 18:51

Ich lasse das Game erst mal liegen und reifen und hoffe auf den Patch und ein paar Verbesserungen für das Inventar und eine Sammelkiste.

Grüße


Edit: Aktuell lädt der Launcher wieder den DLC runter und hängt bei der Verifizierung...und fängt wieder von vorne an *himmelherrgottnochmal* - das DLC hat den richtigen Namen: Probleme mit dem Troll


----------



## aqua_magic (20. Mai 2011)

eh@
*M4xw0lf*
danke hab eben neue treiber geladen und da war tatsächlich anti alising im treiber drin.Danke da wäre ich nicht so schnell drauf gekommen


----------



## Jakopo (21. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal einer idiotensicher erklären wie man Mutagene einsetzt? Das Handbuch und Google helfen mir nicht weiter...alle erzählen das Gleiche...Meditation starten. Charakter wählen und Meditationsslot anklicken. Bei mir steht aber bei keiner einzigen Fertigkeit etwas von Mutation. Ist das ein Bug bei mir oder bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Mai 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer idiotensicher erklären wie man Mutagene einsetzt? Das Handbuch und Google helfen mir nicht weiter...alle erzählen das Gleiche...Meditation starten. Charakter wählen und Meditationsslot anklicken. Bei mir steht aber bei keiner einzigen Fertigkeit etwas von Mutation. Ist das ein Bug bei mir oder bin ich zu blöd?


 
Du musst im Skillbaum eine Fähigkeit erwerben, die man mutieren kann!
Die hat dann ähnlich wie die Rüstung und das Schwert einen Verstärkungsslot, in den man dann ein Mutagen einbinden kann!
Welche das war...
Im Laufe des Tages schau ich mal nach!


----------



## Jakopo (21. Mai 2011)

Hm dann hab ich vielleicht noch keine Fähigkeit erworben, die man mutieren kann? Obwohl ich eigentlich schon recht weit im Spiel bin, Level 10.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Mai 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Hm dann hab ich vielleicht noch keine Fähigkeit erworben, die man mutieren kann? Obwohl ich eigentlich schon recht weit im Spiel bin, Level 10.


 
Ich hab auch nur eine bereits erworben, den Namen kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, das wäre Oben links die Fähigkeit auf der höchsten Ausbaustufe!


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

Hi, Ich habe mir gestern das Spiel mit großen Erwartungen gekauft. 
Leider lebte die anfängliche Begeisterung nicht lange, weil schon das erste Video nicht ruckelfrei lief. Nach langem probieren und einem Neustart des Pc's gehen die Videos jetzt ruckelfrei. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht weit gekommen, weil ich gerade Im Kerker bin und ich da 8 FPS habe!!!! :'(

Woran liegt das? System sollte eig ja ausreichen. Habe mal Minimaleinstellungen ausprobiert, was aber auch keinen Unterschied gemacht hat.
Gibt es vllt. ne Datei/Einstellung die meine FPS runterschraubt? Also vom Spiel aus?  

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe, weil so kann man einfach nicht Spiele, was ich sehr schade finde. 


System: [Intel Core i5 2500K, Asus gtx 560 ti, 8 GB ram, ssd Festplatte und das Spiel ist auf einer Samsung hd154ui 1,5 TB]



Gruß Rud


----------



## kero81 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Rud,
hier mal ein Auszug aus der Readme Datei:

- Playing .avi and other movie files on your system before launching the game may corrupt game graphics (new nVidia drivers will fix this issue). After playing such files, you should restart your computer before launching the game.

Vielleicht liegt da der Hund begraben wegen dem Ruckeln der Videos. 

Schau auch mal nach ob du im Treiber der Graka AA eingeschaltet hast oder sonst etwas. Lass am besten alles vom Spiel managen.


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

Hi kero81,

Ja die Readme hab ich mir durchgelesen und danach gingen die Videos auch.
Um es deutlicher zu machen, mein Problem imoment ist, dass ich einfach nicht über die 8 fps komme! Spiele ist somit ausgeschlossen, weil ich tot bin kurz nachdem ich den Gegner sehe. 

Um zu den Nvidiasystemeinstellungen zu kommen: ICh hatte da AA ausgestellt. Ich hab das Spiel dort auch hinzugefügt und sollte ich das alles auf Globale Einstellung machen? 

Gruß R U D


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

P.S. Hat einer schon den ersten kostenlosen DLC gedownloaded? Bei mir downloaded er und ist dann fertig. 
Dann fängt er aber wieder neu an


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2011)

Rud schrieb:


> P.S. Hat einer schon den ersten kostenlosen DLC gedownloaded? Bei mir downloaded er und ist dann fertig.
> Dann fängt er aber wieder neu an


 
Bei mir hat der Download geklappt. Für dein FPS-Problem könnte auch Securom verantwortlich sein - welche Version hast du denn gekauft? Auf DVD, von Steam oder von GoG?


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Normale DVD Version, also die Premium Edition.

Was kann Securom denn machen? Ich hab mich ja richtig und problemlos Registriert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2011)

Rud schrieb:


> Ich habe die Normale DVD Version, also die Premium Edition.
> 
> Was kann Securom denn machen? Ich hab mich ja richtig und problemlos Registriert.


 
Ja, aber es kann wohl zu hoher Hintergrundbelastung des Systems führen. 
Weiter per PN ^^


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

Aber keiner hat eine Idee wie ich das ändern kann? Oder kann ich überhaupt was machen?


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2011)

Rud schrieb:


> P.S. Hat einer schon den ersten kostenlosen DLC gedownloaded? Bei mir downloaded er und ist dann fertig.
> Dann fängt er aber wieder neu an


 
Ich habe das selbe Problem und weiß auch nicht weiter. Ich dachte, dass würde sich im laufe der zeit geben, aber er lädt den DLC komplett runter, sagt dann, dass ein Fehler beim Download aufgetreten sei und beginnt von vorne!  Der DLC "Finale Hiebe" hat funktioniert und ist installiert.


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir kommt das er die Verbindung zum Server verloren hat. Da hat er dann aber schon voll gedownloaded... 
Iwie überzeugt mich der Launcher überhaupt nicht


----------



## Jakopo (21. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat der DLC mit dem Troll auch nicht geklappt, also das Runterladen über dem Launcher. Hab mir das jetzt über externe Quellen manuell runtergeladen und funktioniert ingame auch.
Ist doch nicht normal, das ich das Spiel legal kaufe und zu sowas gezwungen werde.


----------



## Rud (21. Mai 2011)

Danke an alle, aber mein Problem mit den Rucklern hat sich erledigt! Nur das Problem mit dem DLC besteht noch 

Wenn man das installiert hat muss man dann die Mission im Spiel suchen oder kann man die einfach starten?

Gruß R U D


----------



## Jakopo (21. Mai 2011)

Rud schrieb:


> Wenn man das installiert hat muss man dann die Mission im Spiel suchen oder kann man die einfach starten?
> Gruß R U D


 
Nein das ist eine Datei mit der Endung .dzip. Die muss einfach in den Ordner CookedPC kopiert werden. Ingame wird das dann automatisch erkannt, sodass die Troll Mission ohne Probleme spielbar ist.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte heute des öfteren mal Axii wirken, aber es funktioniert bei keinem Gegner. Muss man das erst höher leveln damit es funktioniert?

Momentan scheitere ich an 2 Geistern/Erscheinungen. Bekämpft man diese am besten mit Geisteröl, oder gibts da auch noch andere Tricks?


----------



## Primer (21. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute des öfteren mal Axii wirken, aber es funktioniert bei keinem Gegner. Muss man das erst höher leveln damit es funktioniert?


 
Welche Zeichen gehen nicht? Eingentlich kann man die ab dem ersten Kampf einsetzen.


----------



## r|sen_ (21. Mai 2011)

@ Jakopo, magst mir mal per PN Infos zu den "externen Quellen" geben, ich bekomms auch nicht hin über den Launcher...


----------



## TornadoX (21. Mai 2011)

Gibts eigentlich schon einen Termin für die Demo? Ich will mir das lieber nicht holen, bevor ich weiß wie das auf meinem System so ungefähr läuft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Momentan scheitere ich an 2 Geistern/Erscheinungen. Bekämpft man diese am besten mit Geisteröl, oder gibts da auch noch andere Tricks?



In der alten Irrenanstalt? Egal, Wraiths killt man am besten durch pausenloses draufhauen mit schnellen Schlägen. Einen Wraith per Yrden festsetzen und den anderen derweil kurz und klein schnetzeln - braucht vielleicht ein paar versuche bis es klappt, aber geht


----------



## TornadoX (21. Mai 2011)

Hm, gibt wohl momentan keine Pläne für eine Demo: Demo? - The Witcher 2 - Forum - - GOG.com


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In der alten Irrenanstalt? Egal, Wraiths killt man am besten durch pausenloses draufhauen mit schnellen Schlägen. Einen Wraith per Yrden festsetzen und den anderen derweil kurz und klein schnetzeln - braucht vielleicht ein paar versuche bis es klappt, aber geht


 

Ich hab die mit Feuerfallen gekillt. Drei Stück davon an die Stelle gestellt, wo die Geister spawnen (in der Irrenanstalt), und dann die Truhe geöffnet. Die Fallen haben ungefähr die Hälfte der HPs abgezogen. Den Rest hab ich runtergekloppt. Die Feuerfallen waren aber Ultima Ratio. Habs vorher ziemlich lange so probiert.


----------



## KrHome (21. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute des öfteren mal Axii wirken, aber es funktioniert bei keinem Gegner. Muss man das erst höher leveln damit es funktioniert?
> 
> Momentan scheitere ich an 2 Geistern/Erscheinungen. Bekämpft man diese am besten mit Geisteröl, oder gibts da auch noch andere Tricks?


 Lässt du die Taste (Standard Q) zum Wirken des Zeichens denn auch einige Sekunden gedrückt? Axii hat eine Casting-Time. 

Ansonsten lassen sich die Geister in der Irrenanstalt 100%ig mit Axii verhexen, denn ich habe sie mit genau dieser Taktik besiegt.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In der alten Irrenanstalt? Egal, Wraiths killt man am besten durch pausenloses draufhauen mit schnellen Schlägen. Einen Wraith per Yrden festsetzen und den anderen derweil kurz und klein schnetzeln - braucht vielleicht ein paar versuche bis es klappt, aber geht



Also mit Yrden wars wirklich wesentlich einfacher. Denn wenn beide Wraiths auf dich einschlagen, geht die Lebensenergie im Sekundentakt auf Null.




KrHome schrieb:


> Lässt du die Taste (Standard Q) zum Wirken des Zeichens denn auch einige Sekunden gedrückt? Axii hat eine Casting-Time.



Da lag der Hund begraben, ich hab immer nur kurz Q angetippt.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2011)

Wo bekomm ich denn das Rezept für "Bienenstock"?!?


----------



## Selvos (21. Mai 2011)

Das Rezept habe ich auch nicht gefunden, es scheint auch mit der Karätsche o.ä. Bomben zu gehen, war bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## XeonB (21. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage zur Performance auf einer hd 6950. Muss ich eigentlich im fenstermodus spielen? Ruckelt das spiel stark - welch fps kann ich erwarten? Sollte man auf den nächsten patch warten?

Danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also mit Yrden wars wirklich wesentlich einfacher. Denn wenn beide Wraiths auf dich einschlagen, geht die Lebensenergie im Sekundentakt auf Null.


 
Richtig, ich bin auch 2-3 mal abgenippelt bevor ich diese Taktik probiert hab.



XeonB schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Performance auf einer hd 6950. Muss ich eigentlich im fenstermodus spielen? Ruckelt das spiel stark - welch fps kann ich erwarten? Sollte man auf den nächsten patch warten?
> 
> Danke



Das läuft mit (fast) maximalen Einstellungen, nur Supersampling musst du weglassen - das geht aber sowieso höchstens mit Dual-GPU Systemen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2011)

Wo finde ich denn die 2. Endriagen-Queen? Die erste ist ja relativ nahe bei der Stadt im Wald (sehr spezifische Angabe  )


----------



## r|sen_ (21. Mai 2011)

Renn da mal bissel durch die Gegend, musst gucken wo Du dir Kokons findest, wenn Du die plattgemacht hast, kommt das dicke Ding auch gleich an...


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Eine von den Queens hab ich auch schon platt gemacht. Die andere find ich leider nicht... Kann man die Nebenquests eigentlich auch noch erledigen, wenn man die Hauptquest weiter verfolgt? Also wenn ich mich Letho stelle? Was ich schon mal gemacht hab, aber jetzt trotzdem ein altes Savegame geladen, weil ich nen anderen Weg einschlagen wollte...


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

Sorry wenns schonmal gefragt wurde. Mit welchen Bomben mache ich diese Nester kaputt. Den Auftrag bekam ich in Flotsam an der Anschlagtafel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sorry wenns schonmal gefragt wurde. Mit welchen Bomben mache ich diese Nester kaputt. Den Auftrag bekam ich in Flotsam an der Anschlagtafel.


 
Die Bomben heißen laut Buch Bienenstock, aber man braucht sie nicht herzustellen, der Hexer zaubert immer eine aus dem Hut, wenn man das Buch gelesen hat und an einem Nest ist!
Die haben einen schönen Wumms!


----------



## Angelus910 (22. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Eine von den Queens hab ich auch schon platt gemacht. Die andere find ich leider nicht... Kann man die Nebenquests eigentlich auch noch erledigen, wenn man die Hauptquest weiter verfolgt? Also wenn ich mich Letho stelle? Was ich schon mal gemacht hab, aber jetzt trotzdem ein altes Savegame geladen, weil ich nen anderen Weg einschlagen wollte...



Naja, die Nebenquests werden kurz vor dem Übergang zum 2. Akt als "misslungen" markiert (außer eines ist durch alle 3 Akte). Aber ich denke man hört aus dem Dialog heraus wann das so weit ist - typische Option "Ich muss vorher noch etwas erledigen"...


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Bomben heißen laut Buch Bienenstock, aber man braucht sie nicht herzustellen, der Hexer zaubert immer eine aus dem Hut, wenn man das Buch gelesen hat und an einem Nest ist!
> Die haben einen schönen Wumms!


 
Ah, Dank Dir!  Blöde Frage. Wo finde ich das Buch?


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sorry wenns schonmal gefragt wurde. Mit welchen Bomben mache ich diese Nester kaputt. Den Auftrag bekam ich in Flotsam an der Anschlagtafel.



"Bienenstock" ist doch eigentlich um die Eingänge zu den Nekkerhöhlen einstürzen zu lassen, oder?

Ich hab die (Endriagen?)-Nester immer mit dem Schwert zerkloppt. Funktioniert! 



kero81 schrieb:


> Ah, Dank Dir!  Blöde Frage. Wo finde ich das Buch?


 
Beim Buchhändler gegenüber von dem Zwergenschmied in Flotsam...


Ne andere Frage: In Flotsam stehen diese beiden Typen rum, die ein Experiment mit dem Hexer durchführen wollen und ihm ne Substanz andrehen wollen. Hat das einer mitgemacht? Ich bis jetzt nicht...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage: In Flotsam stehen diese beiden Typen rum, die ein Experiment mit dem Hexer durchführen wollen und ihm ne Substanz andrehen wollen. Hat das einer mitgemacht? Ich bis jetzt nicht...


 
Tu es, du kriegst nur ein (gutes) Item, keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen


----------



## Primer (22. Mai 2011)

Kann es eigentlich sein, das das Spiel eine starke CPU verlangt. Selbst mit niedrigesten Einstellungen komme ich in Flotsam nicht deutlich über die 30fps (ok unter 25 auch nicht), nur die GPU langweilt sich dann. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2011)

Kein Plan, ich hab die FPS noch nie angesehen. Hab allerdings keine Performanceprobleme, die ich auf die CPU zurückführen könnte - Übersampling macht halt die GPU platt, ansonsten läuft aber alles ausgezeichnet.


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ziemlich oft so kleine ganz nervige Nachladeruckler. Die stören mich richtig.  Also so richtig rund wills bei mir nicht laufen. 
Ist aber ein bisschen merkwürdig, je länger ich spiele, desto öfter kommen diese Ruckler. Grumel, ich freu mich auf die noch kommenden Patche. Hoffentlich können die noch was an der Performance ändern, ich finde The Witcher 2 nämlich richtig, riiiichtig gut! 

Gruß
-Kero-

P.s. Danke Scholle_Satt!


----------



## r|sen_ (22. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal einer auf die schnelle sagen, wo cih den blöden Friedhof in Flotsam / Bindegarn finde...? Ich soll da diesen Dymitri suchen...


Hat sich erledigt, bin grade drüber gestolpert.. ^^ Der Schlüssel ist für die Hütte da hinten im Wald, am Fluß oder? Was gibts da schönes, ausser n Haufen Ertrunkene..? Und wo is diese komische Irrenanstalt...??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, das das Spiel eine starke CPU verlangt. Selbst mit niedrigesten Einstellungen komme ich in Flotsam nicht deutlich über die 30fps (ok unter 25 auch nicht), nur die GPU langweilt sich dann. Ist das bei euch auch so?


 
Hmm... Das ist merkwürdig!
Mein Phenom II 740 hat in Flotsam so um die 40 Fps geschafft, im freiem Gelände "nur" 30!


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer auf die schnelle sagen, wo cih den blöden Friedhof in Flotsam / Bindegarn finde...? Ich soll da diesen Dymitri suchen...
> 
> 
> Hat sich erledigt, bin grade drüber gestolpert.. ^^ Der Schlüssel ist für die Hütte da hinten im Wald, am Fluß oder? Was gibts da schönes, ausser n Haufen Ertrunkene..? Und wo is diese komische Irrenanstalt...??


 
Die Hütte hab ich auch gefunden. Schlüssel fehlt. Welche QUest ist das? Und wo bekomm ich die?

Die Irrenanstalt sind die Ruinen im Wald. Siehste auch auf der Karte. Ist in der Nähe von dem "Garten der Liebenden". Wo du auf der Karte die Statuen siehts, die so aneinandergeschmiegt sind.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Mai 2011)

So ich hab The Witcher 2 jetzt durchgespielt und ich bin unterm Strich sehr zufrieden. Es gibt nur zwei Dinge die mich wirklich gestört haben:

1.:
Das Spiel ist viel zu einfach! Ich hab auf Normal begonnen, dann aber irgendwann auf Schwer weitergespielt und es auch auf Schwer beendet und es war wirklich sehr easy. In den meisten Kämpfen habe ich überhaupt keinen Kratzer bekommen. Insane wollte ich nicht machen, da dort das Spiel bei Geralts Tod nicht mehr weitergespielt werden kann und eine kleine Unachtsamkeit kann immer mal passieren. Ich finde CD-Projekt sollte da ein wenig patchen und die Balance verbessern. Alleine das Quen Zeichen hat sich als absolut übermachtig herausgestellt: Gegner die Geralt mit einem Schlag töten würden sind so ein Kinderspiel. Das Kampfsystem hat mir im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger gut gefallen, aber dadurch das man mehrere Gruppen Elitesoldaten oder auch den Endboss locker verprügelt ohne auch nur ein Fitzelchen an Vitalität zu verlieren, wird es etwas unspektakulär.

2.:


Spoiler



Der dritte Akt... In meinen Augen ein absoluter Totalausfall! Hässliche und langweilige Umgebung gepaart mit enttäuschend kurzer Spielzeit beschreibt ihn wohl am besten. Akt 1 war absolut hervorragend, Akt 2 war sehr gut, aber Akt 3 war eine große Enttäuschung. Ich glaube wenn man alle Dialoge/Sequenzen wegklickt und sich konsequent auf die Hauptquest konzentriert, ist man mit Akt 3 locker in 20-30 Minuten durch.





primerp12 schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, das das Spiel eine starke CPU verlangt. Selbst mit niedrigesten Einstellungen komme ich in Flotsam nicht deutlich über die 30fps (ok unter 25 auch nicht), nur die GPU langweilt sich dann. Ist das bei euch auch so?


 
Meine GPU hat sich eigentlich nie gelangweilt: GPU Auslastung lag bei mir durchgehend bei 95-99% und die Performance war für die gebotene Optik sehr ordentlich. In einen niedrigen 30FPS Bereich bin ich nur sehr selten gekommen mit i7 860 und HD 5870 (beides OC). In der Regel hatte ich 40-50 FPS.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab immer noch das zweite Endriagennest nicht gefunden 

EDIT: Erledigt!


Was auch geil ist, die Quest "Fight Club". Der Name des Boxpromoters "Siggi König" ist nicht zufällig eine Anspielung auf "Don King"


----------



## r|sen_ (22. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Hütte hab ich auch gefunden. Schlüssel fehlt. Welche QUest ist das? Und wo bekomm ich die?
> 
> Die Irrenanstalt sind die Ruinen im Wald. Siehste auch auf der Karte. Ist in der Nähe von dem "Garten der Liebenden". Wo du auf der Karte die Statuen siehts, die so aneinandergeschmiegt sind.


 
Den Key bekommste, nachdem du Dymitri erschlagen hast, der hat die Frau vom Brückentroll getötet... Hast doch den Trollquest, oder? Auftrag zum töten des Trolls annehmen, dann mit dem Troll reden (gegen seinen Tod entscheiden) dann ins Wirtshaus usw... 

Garten der Liebenden? Das sind doch oben die Elfenruinen, wo man mit Triss baden gehen & gegen Letho kämpfen muss, oder? Da kann ich nicht hin, da wartet Iorweth, hab kein bock mit denen den Akt zu beenden... :/


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal auf Leicht gestellt. lol. Normal sind die Anfangssequenzen extrem frustrierend. Auf leicht sind sie langweilig. Irgendwas is schief gelaufen -__-


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Den Key bekommste, nachdem du Dymitri erschlagen hast, der hat die Frau vom Brückentroll getötet... Hast doch den Trollquest, oder? Auftrag zum töten des Trolls annehmen, dann mit dem Troll reden (gegen seinen Tod entscheiden) dann ins Wirtshaus usw...
> 
> Garten der Liebenden? Das sind doch oben die Elfenruinen, wo man mit Triss baden gehen & gegen Letho kämpfen muss, oder? Da kann ich nicht hin, da wartet Iorweth, hab kein bock mit denen den Akt zu beenden... :/



Die Irrenanstalt ist nur in die Richtung auf der Karte, nicht am Garten. Auf der Karte, in der Nähe dieses Gartens entdeckst du Mauerwerk. Da musst du hin. Geht etwas nach oben auf ne Anhöhe. Die Irrenanstalt ist dort dann unterirdisch. Musst ne Treppe runter.


TROLL: Hab mich noch nicht registiert. Noch zu faul. Kein Wunder, dass ich die Quest nicht hab :o)


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

Die Troll Quest fand ich richtig blöd... War mir zu kurz und der Troll baut die Brücke nicht wieder auf... Oder kommt das noch?!


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also so richtig rund wills bei mir nicht laufen.
> Ist aber ein bisschen merkwürdig, je länger ich spiele, desto öfter kommen diese Ruckler.



Ich denke, das da mit der Zeit einfach der Ram/Vram voll wird.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

Nochmal die Frage ob sich das Game lohnt zu kaufen?
Ich bin eigentlich eher der Shooter-Typ, habe aber Oblivion sehr gerne gezockt.

Mein ihr das sich das lohnt? Und sollte man den ersten Teil davor spielen?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel lohnt sich definitiv. Für mich eines der besten Spiele welche man zurzeit bekommen kann.

Der erste Teil ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Stimme den voll und ganz zu.
> Ich war von DA2 dermaßen enttäuscht und quäle mich immernoch durch die elenden Quests.


 "Quests" konnte man das auch nicht nennen .... man bekommt nen Auftrag, latscht dorthin wo man hin soll, haut 3 Wellen von Feinden um, sammelt einen bestimmten Gegenstand ein, und gibt die Quest beim auftraggebenden NPC ab, und das alles in den selben Dungeon-Instanzen - lächerlich! -.-'



Kann jetzt auch endlich mal mit dem Witcher loslegen (stressige Woche, wie immer halt ...), und bereits die ersten 2 Std. versprühen mehr Atmosphäre als die Fliessband- und Akkordproduktion "Dragon Age" 2.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kann jetzt auch endlich mal mit dem Witcher loslegen (stressige Woche, wie immer halt ...), und bereits die ersten 2 Std. versprühen mehr Atmosphäre als die Fliessband- und Akkordproduktion "Dragon Age" 2.



Warts mal ab wenn der Prolog durch ist, der erste Akt versprüht mehr Atmosphäre als so manch andere Spiele zusammen genommen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Mai 2011)

Ich finde man sollte Dragon Age 2 nicht unnötig verteufeln, denn am Ende war es doch ein solides RPG - wenngleich auch mit einigen Schwächen. Dragon Age 2 macht aber sehr vieles besser als The Witcher 2: 

Im Gegensatz zum Hexer hält DA2 bis zum Ende das Niveau in Story und Atmosphäre, es bietet ein viel durchdachteres Inventar und Journal und hat sehr toll gestaltete Charaktere, auf die das Spiel auch richtig eingeht. The Witcher 2 hingegen baut zunehmend an Qualität ab je weiter das Spiel voranschreitet. "Freunde" wie Dandelion oder Zoltan werden nur sehr sehr oberflächlich angeschnitten, andere Charaktere verschwinden einfach unerwartet aus der Geschichte und tauchen nie wieder auf und das Ende ist in meinen Augen absolut unbefriedigend. Die Dialoge in DA2 bieten dem Spieler viel mehr Mitspracherecht und Entscheidungsfreiheit und insgesamt ist das BioWare Voice-Acting noch eine ganze Ecke ausgereifter. Da wo Dragon Age 2 total versagt glänzt allerdings der Hexer. Vor allem in Akt 1 ist die Atmosphäre einfach nur unbeschreiblich dicht und das gesamte Design der Spielwelt fühlt sich richtig toll an. Die Spielwelt in Dragon Age 2 wirkt dagegen steril, beinahe tot und das Recycling der immergleichen Levelabschnitte grenzt schon regelrecht an Provokation.

Beide Spiele haben ihre Macken, nur macht es einem The Witcher 2 deutlich leichter, diese zu übersehen. Bei Dragon Age 2 läuft aber genau genommen gar nicht so viel verkehrt. Allerdings sind es hier essenzielle Designelemente die an Qualität vermissen lassen. Besser als solche Katastrophen wie Two Worlds 2 sind beide aber locker. Soviele gute Rollenspiele gibt es nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Mordgans69 (22. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Warts mal ab wenn der Prolog durch ist, der erste Akt versprüht mehr Atmosphäre als so manch andere Spiele zusammen genommen.


 
Die Atmosphäre find ich auch klasse,aber das Gameplay fängt langsam an mich zu nerven,da wünscht man sich witcher 1 zurück,ich bin jetzt schon öfter gestorben wie im ganzen ersten teil zusammen und ich spiele auf normal.Ach ja und ich bin grad mal mit dem Prolog fertig und muss jetzt aus dem Knast fliehen.Ich hoffe durch die Levelaufstiege erledigt sich da einiges,aber bei mir iss schon etwas Atmosphäre dem Frust gewichen.


----------



## ronan (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo, kann mir einer mal sagen wie man die alte Perspektive im Witcher wieder einstellen kann? die 3P - Perspektive macht das Game unspielbar für mich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Mordgans69 schrieb:


> Die Atmosphäre find ich auch klasse,aber das Gameplay fängt langsam an mich zu nerven,da wünscht man sich witcher 1 zurück,ich bin jetzt schon öfter gestorben wie im ganzen ersten teil zusammen und ich spiele auf normal.Ach ja und ich bin grad mal mit dem Prolog fertig und muss jetzt aus dem Knast fliehen.Ich hoffe durch die Levelaufstiege erledigt sich da einiges,aber bei mir iss schon etwas Atmosphäre dem Frust gewichen.


 
Es gibt Stellen, da prügelt man sich einfach durch und Stellen, wo das Quen auf höchster Stufe nur 10s hält!
Besonders bei größeren Gegnern sind viele Nerven gefragt!


----------



## Primer (22. Mai 2011)

Jaja die großen Gegner, ich habe im ersten Versuch gegen den Kayran gute 2 sec durchgehalten, eh ich bemerkt habe das der schon lostentakelt, wars auch schon zu spät 
Das Kampsystem ist an sich ganz gut, mir gefällt die direkte Kontrolle besser als im ersten Teil, jedoch hab ich doch öfter mal das Problem das ich die Attacken nicht perfekt aneinanderreihen kann, da zB aus der Rolle heraus erst die Animation beendet sein muss, damit man den nächsten Befehl geben kann.
Die anfänglichen Probleme gegen Gruppen gehen aber mittlerweile gut von der Hand, was vor allem dem Quen zu verdanken ist...ja es ist wohl etwas überpowert, da die Attacke des Gegners unterbrochen wird, mal sehen ich stell vielleicht mal auf schwer.

Nochmal zur Performance:
Die Nachladeruckler habe ich auch, ist für eine "offene" Welt aber normal würd ich meinen. Grundsätzlich ist auch bei mir die GPU meist an der 99% Grenze, vor allem im Wald. 40fps sind für ein RPG aber durchaus ausreichend. Mir kam es nur etwas komisch vor das ausgerechnet in Flotsam immer mal wieder die CPU Limitiert und nicht die GPU, wie in den meisten Szenen.  
Naja mal sehen ob der Patch noch was an der Performance dreht, es war ja die Rede vom anheben der Minimum fps.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch Quen voll ausgebaut, das schraubt den Schwierigkeitsgrad unglaublich nach unten. Zusammen mit der Fähigkeit, mehrere Gegner gleichzeitigt zu verwunden, spielt es sich fast wie TW1 mit Gruppenkampfstil


----------



## ronan (22. Mai 2011)

Und wie ändert man die Perspektive?


----------



## Low (22. Mai 2011)

Habe mir heute 2 Gameplay Videos angeguckt, sieht super aus. 
Aber was meint ihr?
Must have oder nicht?


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Performance:
> Die Nachladeruckler habe ich auch, ist für eine "offene" Welt aber normal würd ich meinen. Grundsätzlich ist auch bei mir die GPU meist an der 99% Grenze, vor allem im Wald. 40fps sind für ein RPG aber durchaus ausreichend. Mir kam es nur etwas komisch vor das ausgerechnet in Flotsam immer mal wieder die CPU Limitiert und nicht die GPU, wie in den meisten Szenen.
> Naja mal sehen ob der Patch noch was an der Performance dreht, es war ja die Rede vom anheben der Minimum fps.



Glaube nicht das es an der offenen Spielwelt liegt, bis fünf Minuten nach spielstart läuft es ja ohne Nachladeruckler. Der Ram wird auch nicht voll, ich hab 8GB und die werden nicht voll. Den V-Ram meiner HD6950 kann ich leider nicht auslesen. Wüsste zumindest nicht wie...



ronan schrieb:


> Und wie ändert man die Perspektive?


 
Glaube die kann man garnicht ändern?!


----------



## ronan (22. Mai 2011)

Darf nicht wahr sein. Habe gelesen, dass man die ISO Perspektive einstellen kann? Mein Lieblingsspiel wurde verhunzt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Habe mir heute 2 Gameplay Videos angeguckt, sieht super aus.
> Aber was meint ihr?
> Must have oder nicht?


 
Kennst du den Vorgänger? Wenn nicht kannst du dir ja erstmal die Enhanced Edition für kleines Geld geben, wenn dir das Spiel zusagt musst du auch Teil 2 haben ^^


----------



## KrHome (22. Mai 2011)

Mordgans69 schrieb:


> Die Atmosphäre find ich auch klasse,aber das Gameplay fängt langsam an mich zu nerven,da wünscht man sich witcher 1 zurück,ich bin jetzt schon öfter gestorben wie im ganzen ersten teil zusammen und ich spiele auf normal.Ach ja und ich bin grad mal mit dem Prolog fertig und muss jetzt aus dem Knast fliehen.Ich hoffe durch die Levelaufstiege erledigt sich da einiges,aber bei mir iss schon etwas Atmosphäre dem Frust gewichen.


 Ab Mitte zweiter Akt wird das Spiel schlagartig viel zu leicht, wenn man sich nicht total verskillt hat. Ich hab Quen garnicht geskillt, da ich schon gehört hatte, dass es overpowered ist, aber selbst wenn man alles in Schwertkampf steckt, mäht man die Gegner später im Vorbeigehen weg. 

Ich ziehe mir Gegner mittlerweile gruppenweise auf einen Haufen (im ersten Akt undenkbar) und haue alle auf einmal mit 2 bis 3 Treffern weg (Schwertschläge kann man auf Flächenschaden skillen).



ronan schrieb:


> Und wie ändert man die Perspektive?


 Garnicht. Man kann es halt nicht jedem Recht machen. Ich bin froh dass  sie's geändert haben. Die linker/rechter Rand Konsolenperspektive ruft  bei mir Motion Sickness hervor.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kennst du den Vorgänger? Wenn nicht kannst du dir  ja erstmal die Enhanced Edition für kleines Geld geben, wenn dir das  Spiel zusagt musst du auch Teil 2 haben ^^


Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe den ersten Teil nie weiter als bis zum Sumpf gespielt. Ich finde alles an dem Spiel schlecht. Von der Perspektive bis zum Kampfsystem. Teil 2 ist für mich aber eins der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## Low (22. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kennst du den Vorgänger? Wenn nicht kannst du dir ja erstmal die Enhanced Edition für kleines Geld geben, wenn dir das Spiel zusagt musst du auch Teil 2 haben ^^


 Nein kenne ich nicht. Danke für den Tipp.
The Witcher ist doch so wie Gothic nur mit mehr Action. Oder habe ich das Spiel falsch Verstanden?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ab Mitte zweiter Akt wird das Spiel schlagartig viel zu leicht, wenn man sich nicht total verskillt hat. Ich hab Quen garnicht geskillt, da ich schon gehört hatte, dass es overpowered ist, aber selbst wenn man alles in Schwertkampf steckt, mäht man die Gegner später im Vorbeigehen weg.



Das war beim ersten Teil ähnlich. Da hat man später (sofern man auf Schwerter geskillt hat) auch alles platt gemacht.
Für mich wäre (zumindest bis Ende des ersten Aktes) eine Schwierigkeitsstufe zwischen Leicht und Mittel perfekt gewesen.




KrHome schrieb:


> Ich habe den ersten Teil nie weiter als bis zum Sumpf gespielt. Ich finde alles an dem Spiel schlecht. Von der Perspektive bis zum Kampfsystem. Teil 2 ist für mich aber eins der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten.



Teil 1 hatte ein paar schlechte Seiten. Es gab ein paar Passagen die mir auch nicht gefielen. Im groß und Ganzen war es aber ein gutes RPG. Der zweite Teil gefällt mir allerdings auch noch einen Zacken besser. Zumindest bis jetzt.


----------



## KrHome (22. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> The Witcher ist doch so wie Gothic nur mit mehr Action. Oder habe ich das Spiel falsch Verstanden?


 Überhaupt nicht. Gothic/Risen ist ein Open World Spiel. The Witcher hat Minilevels/Maps (in Akte unterteilt), die man nacheinander im Spielverlauf bereist und zu denen man nie wieder zurück kehren kann. The Witcher 2 ist eher wie Mass Effect 2 im Mittelalter. Teil 1 ebenso, aber mit sehr gewöhnungsbedürftigem Kampfsystem.


----------



## ronan (22. Mai 2011)

Im phänomenalen Vorgänger ging die Perspektive auch zu wechseln. Die Perspektive zu wechseln bedarf eigentlich kaum Arbeit. Jedes Need for Speed kannste umstellen, weil es nun mal verschiedene Vorlieben gibt. The Witcher 1 war hammer. Habe dafür meinen Rechner komplett aufgerüstet. Teil 2 ist leider voll daneben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2011)

ronan schrieb:


> Im phänomenalen Vorgänger ging die Perspektive auch zu wechseln. Die Perspektive zu wechseln bedarf eigentlich kaum Arbeit. Jedes Need for Speed kannste umstellen, weil es nun mal verschiedene Vorlieben gibt. The Witcher 1 war hammer. Habe dafür meinen Rechner komplett aufgerüstet. Teil 2 ist leider voll daneben.


 
Quark. Nur weil dir die Perspektive nicht passt?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2011)

ronan schrieb:


> Teil 2 ist leider voll daneben.



Bezieht sich diese Aussage auf das fehlen der unterschiedlichen Kameraeinstellung, oder ist das eine von vielen Dingen die dich stören? Kann deine Meinung leider nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## ronan (22. Mai 2011)

Kameraeinstellungen, neues Kampfsystem und der Witcher selbst sind total vermurkst.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2011)

ronan schrieb:
			
		

> Kameraeinstellungen, neues Kampfsystem und der Witcher selbst sind total vermurkst.



Mir gefällt Teil 2 viel besser als der erste, aber das ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Nein kenne ich nicht. Danke für den Tipp.
> The Witcher ist doch so wie Gothic nur mit mehr Action. Oder habe ich das Spiel falsch Verstanden?



und mit Frauen!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Mai 2011)

Mit Witcher 1 und Assassins Creed das fesselndste Spiel der letzten Zeit.


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2011)

ronan schrieb:


> Kameraeinstellungen, neues Kampfsystem und der Witcher selbst sind total vermurkst.



Also in einem Punkt muss ich dir zustimmen. Der Witcher in Teil 2 ist m.M.n. verweichlicht. Die Art aus dem ersten Teil vermisse ich ein wenig. Den REst hingegen finde ich richtig gut, naja, bis auf die Ruckler.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2011)

Ich finde Die Person von Geralt nicht wirklich anders dargestellt als in Teil eins, und beide stützen sich sehr stark auf die Romanvorlage(n). Wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat, ist das Spiel sowieso noch spaßiger.


----------



## Tobucu (22. Mai 2011)

Es gibt zu Geralt auch einen Film. Basiert auf die Bücher und spielt vor den Spielen.
YouTube - ‪Geralt Von Riva - Der Hexer (Deutscher Trailer)‬‏


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Es gibt zu Geralt auch einen Film. Basiert auf die Bücher und spielt vor den Spielen.
> YouTube - ‪Geralt Von Riva - Der Hexer (Deutscher Trailer)‬‏


 
Schon gesehen oder nur davon gehört?


----------



## Tobucu (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den mal bei MM ergattert.
Für Fans ist der Lohnenswert, nun halt keine Hollywood Produktion.
Da der von Polen produktziert wurde halten die sich auch an die Bücher.


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2011)

N Film?!? Cool, den werd ich mir mal anschauen!  Naja, ich hab den ersten Teil noch nicht ganz durch, aber ich finde Geralt im ersten Teil ein wenig "härter". Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, ahb schon bissl länger nicht Teil 1 gespielt.

So, nu aber gute Nacht!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2011)

Ich will jetzt nicht die 48 vorigen Seiten alle durchkauen, ob es die Frage schon gibt, aber ich hab da mal ein Problem: schon im Prolog gibt es ja eine Quest, bei der ein Drache angreift. Ich gehe dann mit dem König + Anhang in den ersten Gang, erledige dort 3 Soldaten. Wenn ich dann weiter will, sterbe ich immer durch Feuer - da kommt dann auch so ein "Countdown" oben eingeblendet mit einem Flammensymbol - ich hab es jetzt schon 5-6 mal probiert, aber immer sterbe ich - wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht die 48 vorigen Seiten alle durchkauen, ob es die Frage schon gibt, aber ich hab da mal ein Problem: schon im Prolog gibt es ja eine Quest, bei der ein Drache angreift. Ich gehe dann mit dem König + Anhang in den ersten Gang, erledige dort 3 Soldaten. Wenn ich dann weiter will, sterbe ich immer durch Feuer - da kommt dann auch so ein "Countdown" oben eingeblendet mit einem Flammensymbol - ich hab es jetzt schon 5-6 mal probiert, aber immer sterbe ich - wie kann ich das verhindern?


 
Du solltest so schnell wie möglich weiterlaufen und das Quen-Zeichen hält das Feuer etwas von dir ab!


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine Sache des Timings - der Drache klebt nämlich außen auf dem Dach, man kann ihn durch die Schießscharten bzw den Spalt zwischen Mauer und Dach sehen. Wenn er da grade hängt ist es gefährlich vorbeizugehen


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube so langsam, das bei mir zu Anfang ein Bug war. Ich kann mich garnicht daran erinnern gegen einen Drachen gekämpft zu haben. Ich sah ihn zwar in den Sequenzen, aber musste nie etwas gegen ihn unternehmen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Mai 2011)

Der ist nicht so leicht zu sehen auf dem Dach unter dem man grade durchgeht ^^ Aber das brennt nicht von alleine ab


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2011)

Ach das meint ihr. 
Ich dachte da wird mal richtig gegen den gekämpft. Ja stimmt das Feuer war echt nervig.

PS: Im Elfenlager von Flottsam wird doch mal die Geschichte eines Hexers erzählt, welcher eine Striege besiegte. Solche Details finde ich einfach klasse. Da fühlte ich mich richtig in die alte Zeit versetzt und Erinnerungen wurden wahr.
Oder Kinder die sich immer fragen warum man eigentlich 2 Schwerter trägt - einfach köstilich.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Nee ich glaub das ist kein Bug, ich denke das hat was mit der Reihenfolge zu tun, wie man die Möglichkeiten auswählt.. So richtig kämpfen musste ich auch nicht, nur durch die Wehrgänge rennen und einmal auf der Brücke abhauen, das wars...


----------



## Santury (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Asus Xonar D2X Soundkarte. Wenn ich dort mehr als 2  Ausgabe Channels für die Surround-Funktionalität (zB 6 - 8 Channels für  5.1 o. 7.1) einstelle, hör ich bei The Witcher 2 keinen Sound mehr. Bei anderen  Spielen habe ich noch nie so ein Problem gehabt und sie alle haben Sound. Der neueste Treiber ist drauf!

Hier scheint es ein ähnliches Problem zu geben:

http://www.gamestar.de/community/gsp...d.php?t=397313

Weiß irgendjemand vielleicht eine Lösung??


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, musste man da von 7.1. auf 5.1 runterstellen & die anderen Audiogeräte in der Syssteuerung deaktiveren...


----------



## Santury (23. Mai 2011)

@ the/gamer

Nein das funktioniert leider nicht!

Ich bekomme Sound nur, wenn ich von 8 Channels auf 2 Channels herunterstelle...was soll das!?!?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. Mai 2011)

An die "Ich will aber Iso-Pespektive"-Heulsuse:

Die Kameraführung in The Witcher 2 ist absolut hervorragend und schlägt die des Vorgängers um Längen! Da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Im Kampf wechselt die Kamera autmatisch in eine leicht isometrische Position. Diese Effekt verstärkt sich, je näher der Gegner kommt und/oder je mehr Gegner Geralt attackieren. Dazu habe ich beim Durchspielen nicht einen einzigen Kamerafehler entdeckt (fehlerhafte Kollision mit der Spielumgebung). Bevor du also einfach mal aus purer Lust am Rumheulen rumheulst, solltest du das Spiel einfach spielen und dich nicht mit solchen eingebildeten Lapalien beschäftigen. In Sachen Gameplay gibt es absolut gar keinen Punkt, den The Witcher 2 schlechter macht als Teil 1. Die Kameraführung war im ersten Teil fast schon grottig schlecht und man merkt wirklich, dass sich die Entwickler intensiv mit dieser Thematik auseinandergesetzt haben.


Zum Thema Drache in Prolog:

Es gibt da zwei Stellen in der der Drache attackiert. Bei der ersten Stelle kann man sich vor dem Feuer einfach in Sicherheit bringen, in dem man unterhalb der Holzdächer bleibt und sich ständig bewegt. Die Gegner kann man da ganz leicht reinlocken. Bei der zweiten Stelle muss man den König stützen und vor dem Drachen wegrennen. Das ist ein Quicktime Event und super einfach. Einfach die richtigen Tasten im richtigen Moment drücken und es erledigt sich von alleine.


----------



## Deimos (23. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, musste man da von 7.1. auf 5.1 runterstellen & die anderen Audiogeräte in der Syssteuerung deaktiveren...


So isses.

Vor 1 bis 2 Seiten war mal noch die Diskussion um die Güte des Spiels, auch im Vergleich mit Witcher1. Nachem ich nun doch einige Stunden gespielt habe, erlaube ich mir mal ein Zwischenfazit.

Für mich ist Witcher 2 nicht nur eines der besten RPGs, sondern eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Die Welt ist unglaublich atmosphärisch, die Story packend und mitreissend, die Grafik atemberaubend bei akzeptabler Performance und das Kampfsystem gefällt mir zigmal besser als in W1.

Da sind auch alle technischen Probleme vor dem Spielstart verziehen. Wäre jedes Spiel mit solcher Liebe zum Detail designt und würde eine dermassen glaubhafte Welt vermitteln, würde ich auch heute noch mehr zocken.

In meinen Augen das beste Spiel seit Jahren und der Massstab für jedes kommende RPG.

[Ende der Lobeshymne]

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Seh ich genauso Deimos! Gibt für mich kaum n anderes Spiel das mich so gefesselt hat, wo ich mich so erschrecke wenn ich im dunklen Wald in ne Falle renne und bei dem ich nur aufgrund der Musik und der Stimmung nen Schauer übern Rücken habe...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso Deimos! Gibt für mich kaum n anderes Spiel das mich so gefesselt hat, wo ich mich so erschrecke wenn ich im dunklen Wald in ne Falle renne und bei dem ich nur aufgrund der Musik und der Stimmung nen Schauer übern Rücken habe...


 
Das sehe ich übrigens anders. Zwar hat sich insgesamt die Atmosphäre drastisch verbessert, aber das Spiel ist irgendwie auch weniger "gruselig" als der Vorgänger. Zudem habe ich im ganzen Spiel nur eine Höhle gefunden, in der die Cat-Potion wirklich notwendig war.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> In meinen Augen das beste Spiel seit Jahren und der Massstab für jedes kommende RPG.


 
Auf jeden Fall. Die meisten RPGs könnten sich da mal ne Scheiben abschneiden. So stelle ich mir nämlich ein gutes erwachsenes (diese Kinder-Fantasysülze ist eh nichts für mich) Rollenspiel vor.

Hätte es hier und da ein paar Dinge anders gemacht, wäre es ein wahres Meisterwerk geworden.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Du bist ja auch eher so von der Kritikfraktion, Dr. Kucho... 

Aber was das angeht, geb ich Dir Recht. Die Katze hätte ich bis auf die Aktion mit Cedric nicht wirklich gebraucht...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch eher so von der Kritikfraktion, Dr. Kucho...



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde The Witcher 2 absolut fantastisch und ich denke auch, dass vor allem das Gameplay im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger wirklich extrem verbessert wurde und ich habe das Spiel und seine Atmosphäre richtig genossen. Allerdigns bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, dass wenn es noch mehr Leute durchspielen, die Kritik stark zunehmen wird: Der letzte Teil des Spiels ist in meinen Augen nämlich ein absoluter Griff ins Klo.


----------



## alm0st (23. Mai 2011)

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass teilweise die Fenster wie blöd durchleuchtet werden, während es draußen schon so gut wie dunkel ist?


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich noch nicht (mangels Freizeit) habe nun nochmal versucht n paar Quests abzuschließen bevor man sich nach Aedirn aufmacht, aber habe schon von einigen gelesen das das Ende nicht so geil sein soll.. Ohne zu spoilern, stellt das Ende nen weiteren Teil in Aussicht...?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ohne zu spoilern, stellt das Ende nen weiteren Teil in Aussicht...?


 
Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.


 
Geil! Da freu ich mich ja schon richtig drauf, auch wenn man auf den nächsten Teil wieder n paar Jahre warten muss. Wenns dann wieder so nen Sprung zwischen den Teilen gibts, was die Grafik sowie das Gameplay angeht, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit ner Vorbestellung dabei...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. Mai 2011)

Es wurden auch schon Addons für The Witcher 2 angekündigt. Die werden die Wartezeit für einen dritten Teil sicher versüßen.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen. Geiles Game, geile Umsetzung & ich hoffe auf weitere geile Addons. Vllt. ergibt sich da auch ne Modderszene, wer weiß..


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2011)

Ist halt alles mit Geduld zu sehen. Ich denke CD Projekt wird ein eher kleineres Unternehmen sein. Außerdem braucht Qualität eben Zeit.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Das denke ich auch, war TW1 nicht ihr Erstlingswerk? Und damals schon son geiles Spiel abgeliefert, jetzt mit TW2 noch hinterher. Glaube die bleiben nicht lange klein.

OT: Ich find, es gibt eh so derbe viele geile Bücher, auf deren Grundlage man die Überspiele machen könnte...


----------



## Pravasi (23. Mai 2011)

Weiss jemand,wo man das Enzyangift findet?
Will mir ein Schwert schmieden lassen und find es nicht.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Sagt mir mal gar nichts...


----------



## Primer (23. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es an der offenen Spielwelt liegt, bis fünf Minuten nach spielstart läuft es ja ohne Nachladeruckler. Der Ram wird auch nicht voll, ich hab 8GB und die werden nicht voll. Den V-Ram meiner HD6950 kann ich leider nicht auslesen. Wüsste zumindest nicht wie...


 
Hmm, jetzt wo dus sagst. Im zweiten Patch soll doch was an einem Speicherproblem gebastelt werden...trotzdem halte ich die Nachladeruckler zumindest beim Wechsel von Wald in die Stadt(Flotsam) für normal, die innerstädtischen könnten aber durchaus abnorm sein. Der Vram (ausgelesen mit MSI Afterburner) wird gut gefüllt, wenn ich mich recht entsinn ist man min bei 700MB und Höchststand waren bei mir 1004MB....alles auf max (außer "HypersuperIMBA AA") mit 1GB Vram.


----------



## Cyberratchet (23. Mai 2011)

Laut einigen Quellen rennt die Version ohne SecuRom von The Witcher 2 um 15-20% schneller als die Steam- und Retailversion des Spiels. Hier mal die News der Gamestar:



> *Update:* Bei unserem Vergleich der beiden Versionen kamen wir zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen. Die Download-Variante von erzielte leicht schnellere Bildwiederholraten. Im Schnitt läuft  die Retail-Fassung circa 15% langsamer. Wer also auf einen erheblichen  Performanceschub hofft, dürfte enttäuscht werden. Die Ladezeiten  verkürzten sich auf unserem Testsystem nicht.
> 
> *Ursprüngliche Meldung: The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings *gehört zu den aktuell schönsten Spielen auf Markt. Wer das  Rollenspiel um den Hexer Geralt in maximalen Grafikeinstellungen  genießen möchte, braucht allerdings einen sehr potenten Rechner. Einige  Spieler berichten nun von starken Performance-Unterschieden zwischen der  Verkaufsversion und der beispielsweise bei  erhältlichen Download-Variante.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Gamestar

Anscheind reicht es schon wenn man die exe der Retailversion gegen die der GoG-Version austauscht, legal bekommt man die leider nicht, außer wenn man sich das Spiel noch einmal kaufen würde .


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal einer sagen von wem man das Quest mit der Irrenanstalt nochmal bekommen hat? hab da nu die Erscheinungen usw. plattgemacht & die beiden Vögel da dem Nilfgaardener überlassen.. Nu hab ich die ganzen Akten usw. was mach ich damit...?

Achja, und wo finde ich den Briefkasten? Darüber hat man ja ne Info im Schiffswrack beim Kayran gefunden...


----------



## Jakopo (23. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein, dass es im 3. Akt keinerlei Nebenquests gibt? Ich habe nämlich erst einmal das getan was Roche gesagt hat, habe mich dann für die Befreiung Triss' entschieden und ehe ich mich versah stand ich schon dem Königsmörder im finalen Kampf gegenüber, ohne, dass ich praktisch die Chance hatte mich weiter umzusehen. Das kann doch nur ein Scherz sein mit dem 3. Akt? Das zieht den grandiosen 1. Akt (der 2. war auch sehr gut) total runter. Bin jetzt doch schon etwas enttäuscht.

Verglichen mit dem Vorgänger hat mir der zweite Teil dann doch nicht so gut gefallen. Klar, die Grafik ist viel besser. Aber der erste Teil ging viel länger, hat eine etwas bessere Stimmung aufgebaut, die bis zum Ende gehalten werden konnte. Auch fand ich das Inventar besser. Die Charaktere von Rittersporn und Zoltan hätte man sich im zweiten Teil auch schenken können, zumal sie wenig Einfluss nehmen und auf einmal verschwinden.
Die Geschichte mit den Mutagenen, Aufbesserungen und Tränken ist zwar lieb gemeint aber viel zu sehr überfrachtet. 

Ich hatte gerade mal einen Skill im Charakterbaum, bei dem die Möglichkeit bestand ein Mutagen einzusetzen. Rüstungen bzw. deren Schemas brauchte man auch nie weil man ständig die jeweils beste Rüstung auch so im Spielverlauf gefunden hat. Und Tränke habe ich eigentlich nie eingenommen bzw. einnehmen müssen, lediglich die Katze in den Zwergenkatakomben. Bei Bosskämpfen konnte man ja keine Tränke einnehmen (das muss mal einer verstehen, weil wenn nicht da wann dann?). Öle habe ich überhaupt nicht genutzt.

Das war der erste Teil deutlich besser ausbalanciert und bedeutend fordernder, besonders auf schwer. Da musste man sehr wohl reichlich Tränke brauen um im Sumpf überhaupt eine Chance zu haben und sein Schwert mit Ölen beschmieren.

Das Ende vom zweiten Teil war einfach nur unbefriedigend. Was ist eigentlich aus Detmold geworden? Hätte es seinen Unterschied gemacht wenn ich den Drachen nicht getötet hätte und den Königsmörder hätte ziehen lassen? Ich hatte echt gedacht das Spiel würde danach weitergehen. 

In meinen Augen wurde mit dem zweiten Teil der Vorgänger "mainstreamisiert". Alles etwas einfacher, kürzer, schneller und weniger tiefgründig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sache des Timings - der Drache klebt nämlich außen auf dem Dach, man kann ihn durch die Schießscharten bzw den Spalt zwischen Mauer und Dach sehen. Wenn er da grade hängt ist es gefährlich vorbeizugehen


 
Dieser Kampf ist doch echt bescheuert, was soll denn so was schon direkt zu Anfang? Ich hab es jetzt schon 15 mal nachgeladen und immer noch nicht gepackt - WENN ich es mal in den zweiten Gang schaffe, bin ich schon so abgebrannt  , dass ich dann wiederum keine Chance mehr gegen die dort wartenden Soldaten habe...  ich muss da wohl mal auf "leicht" umstellen. Ich spiel schon seit Champions of Krynn auf dem Amiga Rollenspele, aber so was ist echt frustrierend, vor allem wenn man erst durch Foren so was erfährt wie "man kann den Drachen evlt. durch Ritzen durch sehen" usw. und es nicht klar ist, warum man scheitert...


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Mai 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt wo dus sagst. Im zweiten Patch soll doch was an einem Speicherproblem gebastelt werden...trotzdem halte ich die Nachladeruckler zumindest beim Wechsel von Wald in die Stadt(Flotsam) für normal, die innerstädtischen könnten aber durchaus abnorm sein. Der Vram (ausgelesen mit MSI Afterburner) wird gut gefüllt, wenn ich mich recht entsinn ist man min bei 700MB und Höchststand waren bei mir 1004MB....alles auf max (außer "HypersuperIMBA AA") mit 1GB Vram.


 
Also hab ähnlich Settings, aber mehr Vram, kann von Nachladerucklern nicht berichten, habs 3 Stunden am Stück gezockt und das lief kontinuierlich butterweich.


----------



## KrHome (23. Mai 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Anscheind reicht es schon wenn man die exe der Retailversion gegen die der GoG-Version austauscht, legal bekommt man die leider nicht, außer wenn man sich das Spiel noch einmal kaufen würde .


 Ich hab's bei gog gekauft und kann zumindest die Benchmarks der PCGH bestätigen. Es müsste mit der Retailversion dann ja ein ganzes Stück langsamer laufen. Wäre somit interessant zu wissen, mit was für einer Version bei PCGH gebencht wurde. Der Gamestar glaube ich in punkto Hardware-Benches erstmal garnichts. Dafür haben die keine fähigen Leute.

Ich habe auch keine Nachladeruckler. Selbst dann nicht, wenn unten rechts das Ladesymbol kurz eingeblendet wird. Einzig wenn ich durch eine Tür gehe, stockt es kurz. Spielstand-Ladezeiten liegen bei etwa 5-10 Sekunden. Ich hab nichtmal die oft angesprochenen Abstürze (nicht einen bis jetzt, 20Std. Spielzeit), obwohl das Spiel komplett ungepatcht ist.



Spoiler



...und nein, ich schicke niemandem meine .exe Datei!


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Mai 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich hab's bei gog gekauft und kann zumindest die Benchmarks der PCGH bestätigen. Es müsste mit der Retailversion dann ja ein ganzes Stück langsamer laufen. Wäre somit interessant zu wissen, mit was für einer Version bei PCGH gebencht wurde.
> 
> Ich habe auch keine Nachladeruckler. Selbst dann nicht, wenn unten rechts das Ladeymbol kurz eingeblendet wird. Einzig wenn ich durch eine Tür gehe, stockt es kurz. Spielstand-Ladezeiten liegen bei etwa 5-10 Sekunden. Ich hab nichtmal die oft angesprochenen Abstürze (nicht einen bis jetzt, 20Std. Spielzeit), obwohl das Spiel komplett ungepatcht ist.
> 
> ...



Juup, extrem kurze Ladezeiten. Bei den kleinen Hängern, wenn man durch eine Türe geht, kann ich nen Auge zudrücken. Ist ja eh gescriptet. Frage mich aber, ob die dachten, dass Leute zu dumm sind um durch Türen zu gehen, wenn die einem am Anfang den Drachen vorsetzen.
Ja ich bin auch "einmal" gestorben, aber nur weil ich was getrunken hab und überascht wurde. 
Ich zock auf Mittel, da ist das Game ganz angenehm.



> @ the/gamer
> 
> Nein das funktioniert leider nicht!
> 
> Ich bekomme Sound nur, wenn ich von 8 Channels auf 2 Channels herunterstelle...was soll das!?!?



Hatte das auch. 5.1 nur Geräusche aber keine Sprachausgaben, aber mit Stereo schon. Das passierte später im Game. Egal wie oft ich den Spielstand ( ein unmoralisches Angebot)geladen hatte, die Sprachausgabe kam nicht zurück. Auchbei meinen anderen Savegames fehlte die Sprache.
Rechner neu gestartet, auch ohne Erfolg.
Hab Treiber aktualisiert, alles. Wollte dann neu installieren.
Hab dann wieder auf 5.1 gestellt und ein neues Spiel begonnen, nur zum Spass, und siehe da, die Sprachausgabe war wieder da.


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es im 3. Akt keinerlei Nebenquests gibt? Ich habe nämlich erst einmal das getan was Roche gesagt hat, habe mich dann für die Befreiung Triss' entschieden und ehe ich mich versah stand ich schon dem Königsmörder im finalen Kampf gegenüber, ohne, dass ich praktisch die Chance hatte mich weiter umzusehen. Das kann doch nur ein Scherz sein mit dem 3. Akt? Das zieht den grandiosen 1. Akt (der 2. war auch sehr gut) total runter. Bin jetzt doch schon etwas enttäuscht.
> 
> Verglichen mit dem Vorgänger hat mir der zweite Teil dann doch nicht so gut gefallen. Klar, die Grafik ist viel besser. Aber der erste Teil ging viel länger, hat eine etwas bessere Stimmung aufgebaut, die bis zum Ende gehalten werden konnte. Auch fand ich das Inventar besser. Die Charaktere von Rittersporn und Zoltan hätte man sich im zweiten Teil auch schenken können, zumal sie wenig Einfluss nehmen und auf einmal verschwinden.
> Die Geschichte mit den Mutagenen, Aufbesserungen und Tränken ist zwar lieb gemeint aber viel zu sehr überfrachtet.
> ...



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund! 



primerp12 schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt wo dus sagst. Im zweiten Patch soll  doch was an einem Speicherproblem gebastelt werden...trotzdem halte ich  die Nachladeruckler zumindest beim Wechsel von Wald in die  Stadt(Flotsam) für normal, die innerstädtischen könnten aber durchaus  abnorm sein. Der Vram (ausgelesen mit MSI Afterburner) wird gut gefüllt,  wenn ich mich recht entsinn ist man min bei 700MB und Höchststand waren  bei mir 1004MB....alles auf max (außer "HypersuperIMBA AA") mit 1GB  Vram.


 
Also sollten meine 2GB VRam völlig ausreichend sein... Woher sollen denn dann die Ruckler kommen?! Es ist bis jetzt auch nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbar. Manchmal läuft es ewig rund und manchmal fängt es nach 5 min. an zu ruckeln. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## KrHome (23. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also sollten meine 2GB VRam völlig ausreichend sein... Woher sollen denn dann die Ruckler kommen?! Es ist bis jetzt auch nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbar. Manchmal läuft es ewig rund und manchmal fängt es nach 5 min. an zu ruckeln. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


 Wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln, wechsel mal mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop und dann wieder zurück ins Spiel. Dabei wird der Ram "geleert". Ist eine Standardstrategie für Spiele mit Memory-Leak (Programmierfehler). Läuft es danach wieder eine Zeit lang flüssig (eben bis der Ram wieder voll ist), weißt du schonmal woran es liegt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Mai 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln, wechsel mal mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop und dann wieder zurück ins Spiel. Dabei wird der Ram "geleert". Ist eine Standardstrategie für Spiele mit Memory-Leak (Programmierfehler). Läuft es danach wieder eine Zeit lang flüssig (eben bis der Ram wieder voll ist), weißt du schonmal woran es liegt.


 
Also wie gesagt, der Vram ist max. mit 1,1 GB belegt. System Ram ca 3,3 GB, mit all meinen anderen "Spielereien".
Voller krieg ich den Ram nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dieser Kampf ist doch echt bescheuert, was soll denn so was schon direkt zu Anfang? Ich hab es jetzt schon 15 mal nachgeladen und immer noch nicht gepackt - WENN ich es mal in den zweiten Gang schaffe, bin ich schon so abgebrannt  , dass ich dann wiederum keine Chance mehr gegen die dort wartenden Soldaten habe...  ich muss da wohl mal auf "leicht" umstellen. Ich spiel schon seit Champions of Krynn auf dem Amiga Rollenspele, aber so was ist echt frustrierend, vor allem wenn man erst durch Foren so was erfährt wie "man kann den Drachen evlt. durch Ritzen durch sehen" usw. und es nicht klar ist, warum man scheitert...


 
HAst du es schon geschafft?
Ich hab es gerade nochmal versucht und am besten bin ich damit gefahren, wenn ich das Quen-Zeichen permanent aufrecht erhalte, sodass ich nicht brennen kann!
Du müsstet mit STRG in den Schnellzugriffen das Quen-Zeichen auswählen und wenn du es benutzt hast erscheint eine Zeitanzeige oben in der mitte, wie lange es noch hält!
Allerdings muss man in den Kämpfen aufpassen, da es den Schaden abhält, aber ensprechend des verhinderten Schadens Zeit verliert!
Du solltest so schnell wie möglich durchrennen!


----------



## KrHome (23. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, der Vram ist max. mit 1,1 GB belegt. System Ram ca 3,3 GB, mit all meinen anderen "Spielereien".
> Voller krieg ich den Ram nicht


 Das muss nichts heißen. Ich hab sporadisch in Zwischensequenzen nur 15-20fps (normal 30-40) und damit einhergehend Hänger/Knackser beim Ton. Wenn ich dann den Alt+Tab Trick anwende, läuft alles wieder normal. Und ich habe doppelt soviel Ram wie du. Abgesehen davon kann es auch am Grafikspeicher liegen. Das Game ist ein Texturmonster. 

Das Spiel hat definitiv einen Bug im Speichermanagement. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Jakopo (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Wiederverkauf

Ist das möglich? Anders als bei Ubisoft etc. ist das Spiel doch nicht an mich gebunden oder? CD Project sagt ja selbst auch das Spiel kann beliebig oft an beliebig vielen PCs installiert werden.


----------



## r|sen_ (23. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen von wem man das Quest mit der Irrenanstalt nochmal bekommen hat? hab da nu die Erscheinungen usw. plattgemacht & die beiden Vögel da dem Nilfgaardener überlassen.. Nu hab ich die ganzen Akten usw. was mach ich damit...?
> 
> Achja, und wo finde ich den Briefkasten? Darüber hat man ja ne Info im Schiffswrack beim Kayran gefunden...


 

Ich quote mich mal selbst, kann mir hierzu jmd was sagen...?

@KrHome, ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir läufts butterweich. Muss auch nicht vom Game auf den DT switchen, es geht einwandfrei. Lediglich bei der 1. gezeichneten Erzählung über das Progom, wo Geralt gestorben war, da hing der Ton iwie, kam schleppend und hängend rüber...


----------



## TornadoX (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal eine blöde Frage:

Wozu sind Nebenquests gut? Ich habe jetzt erst die eine ganz zum Start des Spiels gemacht, wo man die Unschuldigen vor den Soldaten retten musste. Da gab es 2 mal die Möglichkeit auszuwählen, dass man doch gerne etwas dafür bekommen würde, das habe ich nicht gemacht, den geht es ja schon schlecht genug.  Wäre das die einzige Möglichkeit da was für zu bekommen? Gibt es da eigentlich Erfahrung für? Ist mir nämlich nicht wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Nebenquests geben u.U. Orens und Gegenstände, aber immer EXP!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2011)

Also, ich hab es nicht nachgeprüft, aber ich kenne kein Rollenspiel, bei dem man NICHT Erfahrungspunkte für eine Nebenquest bekommt ^^   Vlt. schau mal, ob irgendwo die Gesamt-XP steht und ob die sich dann ändert, wenn Du eine Nebenquest erfüllst.

@Hansvonwurst: ja, ich bin jetzt durch. Nicht zuletzt nachdem ich "rausbekommen" hab, wie ich ein anderes Zeichen verwende. Erstens wusste ich gar nicht, dass ich die _nicht_ erst im Verlauf des Spiels erst erlernen muss ^^  und zweitens hat man ja kurioserweise ingame keine Tastaturoptionen und kann somit auch nicht nachsehen, wie man überhaupt die Zeichen wechselt... 


Ne Frage: kann man die Spielstände irgendwie verwalten? Das ist ja echt extrem sch#%!, dass bei jedem Speichern ungefragt ein neuer Spielstand angelegt wird ^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich schon spiele aber teilweise is es zu leicht, teilweise zu schwer, immer wieder  
Einige Ungereimtheiten hab entdeckt wobei das persönlicher Geschmack is, obs stört oder nicht. 
Spannend is es und unterhaltnend, bin mal gespannt, was noch gemacht wird dran.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile in Akt 2 angekommen. Ich finde das Game nach wie vor klasse. 2 kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich aber.
Zum einen ist es mir teilweise fast schon zu linear. Es ist halt schade, dass man nicht nochmal an frühere Orte zurückkehren kann, um noch einige Nebenquests zu lösen.
Zum anderen sind es mir persönlich stellenweise schon wieder zu viele Zwischensequenzen. Sequenz, 1 Minute spielen, nächste Sequenz.....


----------



## KrHome (23. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> @KrHome, ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir läufts butterweich. Muss auch nicht vom Game auf den DT switchen, es geht einwandfrei. Lediglich bei der 1. gezeichneten Erzählung über das Progom, wo Geralt gestorben war, da hing der Ton iwie, kam schleppend und hängend rüber...


 Freu dich 

Ich hatte es grade wieder zwei mal... halt ausschließlich in Zwischensequenzen. Ist mir aber inzwischen egal, da ich jetzt durch bin. Das Ende ist tatsächlich ziemlich 08/15. Bei den letzten Dialogen bin ich fast eingeschlafen, dabei hat der dritte Akt mit der Höhle in wiedermal endgeiler Grafik so gut angefangen.

Btw. wer den (zumindest für mich) schwersten Kampf im Spiel sucht, dem kann ich empfehlen, sich im dritten Akt dem Operator zu stellen. Frustgarantie (!!!) Hab ne gute Stunde an dem gesessen (ohne Quen!), aber die Waffe (Artefakt des Operators), die man dann bekommt, ist ein ziemlich cooles Teil und derbe overpowered. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne Frage: kann man die Spielstände irgendwie  verwalten? Das ist ja echt extrem sch#%!, dass bei jedem Speichern  ungefragt ein neuer Spielstand angelegt wird ^^


Nö, wenn du es durch hast und zwischenzeitlich (unter Windows) nichts gelöscht hast, verfügst du über knapp 2GB an AutoSave Dateien.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gerade von der Arbeit heim gekommen, und gleich den PC eingeschaltet, nach dem Duschen sah ich das Steam was runterlädt. Es stellte sich heraus das ein Witcher 2 Bonus Content mit 3,8 GB Runtergeladen wird. Um welchen Bonus Content handelt es sich da?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade von der Arbeit heim gekommen, und gleich den PC eingeschaltet, nach dem Duschen sah ich das Steam was runterlädt. Es stellte sich heraus das ein Witcher 2 Bonus Content mit 3,8 GB Runtergeladen wird. Um welchen Bonus Content handelt es sich da?


 
Das müssten die Probleme mit dem Troll sein!


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Mai 2011)

aber 3,8 GB? Sicher nicht ^^ Vielleicht sind das die Gimmicks der Premium Version in digitaler Form, Lösungsbuch, Soundtrack und solche Sachen.



TornadoX schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine blöde Frage:
> 
> Wozu sind Nebenquests gut? Ich habe jetzt erst die eine ganz zum Start des Spiels gemacht, wo man die Unschuldigen vor den Soldaten retten musste. Da gab es 2 mal die Möglichkeit auszuwählen, dass man doch gerne etwas dafür bekommen würde, das habe ich nicht gemacht, den geht es ja schon schlecht genug.  Wäre das die einzige Möglichkeit da was für zu bekommen? Gibt es da eigentlich Erfahrung für? Ist mir nämlich nicht wirklich aufgefallen.



Langfrisitg denken du musst, junger Padawan - Mir sind später (im ersten und/oder zweiten Akt) Leute begegnet, die sich für die Rettung bedanken und dir da noch eine Belohnung geben.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich auch sehr auf den 2. Teil gefreut. Muss sagen das die Grafik überraschend gut rüber kam auf meiner Möhre. Doch als ich die Einstellungen weiter hoch schrauben wollte, ließ sich das Spiel nicht mehr starten. Ein zurücksetzen der Einstellungen hilft auch nicht  Muss ich das Spiel jetzt neu installieren?


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

@ KRHome: Ja, mache ich auch...  Würde aber gern iwie "belegen" können woran das liegt, also muss ja nen Grund haben warum beim einen die Versionen so laufen und beim anderen so... :s

Worüber ich mich aber nicht so freue: Hier haben schon zig Leute das Game durchgespielt aber KEINER kann mir die Fragen beantworten...?!


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen von wem man das Quest mit der Irrenanstalt nochmal bekommen hat? hab da nu die Erscheinungen usw. plattgemacht & die beiden Vögel da dem Nilfgaardener überlassen.. Nu hab ich die ganzen Akten usw. was mach ich damit...?
> 
> Achja, und wo finde ich den Briefkasten? Darüber hat man ja ne Info im Schiffswrack beim Kayran gefunden...



Briefkasten gibts einen bei dem Stadtbeamten der einem die Belohnung für die Nekker und die Endrega gibt.
Die Irrenanstalt-Quest ist glaube ich beendet mit deiner Entscheidung, einen Auftraggeber der einen belohnt gibt es glaub ich nicht.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Danke M4xw0lf... 

Der Stadtbeamte der einen entlohnt...? Ist das nicht dieser Merse...? Und der ist doch auch der böse, oder? Jedenfalls finde ich nach der Aktion mit den Scoiathel nirgends mehr diesen Macker....?!

Und wofür hab ich dann die Akten gesammelt...? ^^ Macht ja Sinn, geh da hin, such die Akten, hau die Geister platt usw. Und dann...? Ja mit den Akten kannst Dir sonst auch den Arsch abwischen... xD Klasse..


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Mai 2011)

Welche Aktion mit den Scoiatael meinst du? Normalerweise ist der Typ immer in seinem Haus, im ersten Stock.
Und die Akten kann man lesen um einen Einblick zu bekommen was in der Anstalt so vorgegangen ist


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab es nicht nachgeprüft, aber ich kenne kein Rollenspiel, bei dem man NICHT Erfahrungspunkte für eine Nebenquest bekommt ^^ Vlt. schau mal, ob irgendwo die Gesamt-XP steht und ob die sich dann ändert, wenn Du eine Nebenquest erfüllst.


 
Mir ist schon oft aufgefallen, das nach beenden einer Quest, ganz links am Bildschirmrand eine umkreiste rote Zahl erscheint. Weis nur leider nicht, ob das die XP darstellen soll.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, ich bin jetzt durch. Nicht zuletzt nachdem ich "rausbekommen" hab, wie ich ein anderes Zeichen verwende. Erstens wusste ich gar nicht, dass ich die _nicht_ erst im Verlauf des Spiels erst erlernen muss ^^ und zweitens hat man ja kurioserweise ingame keine Tastaturoptionen und kann somit auch nicht nachsehen, wie man überhaupt die Zeichen wechselt...


 
Ich hab die Tastenbelegung auch erst gefunden, nachdem mir verraten wurde das sich diese bei den Grafikeinstellungen befinden.
Zu Anfang ging ich auch davon aus, das man die Zeichen erst erlernen muss.


Der betrunkene Odrin:



Spoiler



Odrin ist echt die Härte. Hab gestern dessen "Quest" gemacht, und seine besoffenenen Kommentare/Sprüche sind der absolute Wahn. Einfach genial.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Ich meine eig. den Kampf mit Letho, bzw. die Entscheidung ob man Iorweth oder Vernon hilft. Ich hab ihm sein Schwert gegeben und der wartet nu eig. auf dem Ruinenhügel. Nach dem Progom in der Stadt rennt da iwie keiner mehr rum & den Merse find ich auch nicht. Kann mir mal einer sagen wo das Haus von dem nochmal war? Sollte ich den nicht auch iwie plattmachen, weil der diesem Dymitri nen Freibrief ausgestellt hat?


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Mai 2011)

Kann sein dass du ihn nicht mehr finden kannst, der erste Akt ist fast zu ende. Sein Haus müsste aber direkt am Marktplatz sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Na toll.. Ich hab extra schonmal n älteres Savegame geladen, weil ich noch son paar Nebenquests erledigen wollte (Troll, Irrenanstalt, Briefkasten usw) aber nu... hmmm..


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Na toll.. Ich hab extra schonmal n älteres Savegame geladen, weil ich noch son paar Nebenquests erledigen wollte (Troll, Irrenanstalt, Briefkasten usw) aber nu... hmmm..


 
Ich denke die Nebenquests muss man machen, bevor man gegen Letho antritt. Mir fehlen auch 2 oder 3 Quests, aber stört mich jetzt nicht so sehr.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Hmm ja das find ich bissel dumm gemacht, das is mir zu linear...  Ich würd gern die Quests usw. erledigen, bevor ich in nen neuen Akt übergehe... Mist.


----------



## alm0st (24. Mai 2011)

Das leider echt Schade, dass man die Quests dann nicht zu Ende bekommt, wenn man zu sehr an der Hauptstory arbeitet...

Wie bekomm ich eigenetlich diese blöden Necker Nester zerstört? Bomben?


----------



## Jakopo (24. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Das leider echt Schade, dass man die Quests dann nicht zu Ende bekommt, wenn man zu sehr an der Hauptstory arbeitet...
> 
> Wie bekomm ich eigenetlich diese blöden Necker Nester zerstört? Bomben?


 
Mit Katäschen. Kann man bei Cedric kaufen oder mit dem passenden Schema selbst herstellen.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher das ich alle gefunden habe. Glaube es waren 3 oder? 

Gibts eigentlich mal iwie ne Karte von den verschiedenen Regionen...? Fanart oder sowas in der Art, hat da schon jmd was gesehen?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2011)

Bei der Premium-Edition war glaub eine dabei. Hab sie aber nicht angeschaut.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Hmm.. Wäre es möglich die zu scannen..?


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir respektive ich der Spieleonkel  habe die Verkaufsversion aus der Collectors-Edition genommen, und die hat sich nach der Installation automatisch den Patch vom Server geladen und installiert. Ob dieses Update mit dem identisch ist, das dann ab dem offiziellem Verkaufsstart am 17.05. auf den Servern des Herstellers verfügbar war lässt sich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Schön...  

Dumm nur, das die meisten das Game direkt am oder vor Release installiert haben, da war nüscht mit Patches etc. ich glaub, meins rennt immer noch in der ausgelieferten Version...


----------



## KrHome (24. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Hmm ja das find ich bissel dumm gemacht, das is mir zu linear...  Ich würd gern die Quests usw. erledigen, bevor ich in nen neuen Akt übergehe... Mist.


 In der Regel kündigt es sich an, wenn die letzte Szene eines Aktes (point of no return) ansteht und man somit alle offenen Nebenquests noch schnell abschließen sollte. Man wird dann immer gefragt, ob es losgehen kann und hat als Antwortmöglichkeit: "Moment ich habe hier noch was zu erledigen". 

Allerdings gibt es eine Handvoll Nebenquests, die sich über mehrere Akte hinziehen. Dabei besteht die Gefahr, dass man sich im laufenden Akt totsucht. Ging mir bei der Sache mit dem Schiff so, wo in der Questbeschreibung stand, dass stromaufwärts ein weiteres Wrack liegen müsste. Ich bin X mal den Fluss im ersten Akt abgelatscht und hab natürlich nichts gefunden.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Hmm ja genau da bin ich grade. Entweder ich helfe Iorweth oder Vernon & kann mich bei beiden noch entscheiden, etwas zu erledigen. Jedoch weiß ich nu nicht, ob ich das was ich schaffen möchte auch schaffen kann, you know...?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2011)

Du musst wie schon erwähnt eben auf die Möglichkeiten achten. Wenn du gefragt wirst, ob du bereit bist X nun endlich zu tun, oder gegen Y anzutreten, gibt es meist noch eine Möglichkeit ala "ich hab noch was zu erledigen". Das sind oft Indizien, die darauf schließen das es hier dem "Ende" zu geht.

Die Quest (welche von KrHome beschrieben wurde) zieht sich wohl durch mehrere Akte. Zumindest ist sie bei mir noch aktiv und wurde auch nicht als Fehlschlag gekennzeichnet.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Okay, jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage...: wo kann ich denn überhaupt sehen, welche Quests offen sind usw...? Das hab ich bisher leider nicht gefunden...?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2011)

Mit J kommst du in dein "Journal". Dort hast du all deine Quests (Haupt- und Nebenquests) Die aktuelle Quest wird mit einem orangenen "Kreis" markiert. Durch doppelklicken auf eine andere Quest, kannst du diese eben aktiv schalten.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Geil, danke Alter!


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Mai 2011)

Sowas steht auch alles im Handbuch 
Der Titel des Spiels sollte nicht "TW2: AoK" sondern "TW2: RTFM" sein  angesichts dessen, wieviele Leute Probleme mit elementaren Teilen des Spiels haben ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Mai 2011)

Hm,
Spiel schaut ganz gut aus und war bis jetz auch sehr interessant...
gegen die Gegner hab ich aber keine Chance ^^

Einen reiß ich grad noch mit der 2te macht mich dann aber immer down :O
Egal welche Tränke und Zauber ich am Start hab bekomm ich die Leut nicht nieder, 
das mit dem Blocken funktioniert auch nicht wie es sollte :/

Irgendwas mach ich falsch...
Wenigstens ists jetz schön warm bei mir im Zimmer =D


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hm,
> Spiel schaut ganz gut aus und war bis jetz auch sehr interessant...
> gegen die Gegner hab ich aber keine Chance ^^
> 
> ...


 
Gegen 2 Gegner gibt es ein wirkungsvolles Mittel - es nennt sich Yrden.
Benutz das Zeichen, um immer einen der Gegner ausser Gefecht zu halten, und kümmere dich solange um den anderen.

Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre, mit Axii einen der Gegner zu kontrollieren. Kann auch ungemein helfen.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

... M4x... Spaßvogel.. Handbuch lesen...? 

@ Da_Obst: kanns sein das Du vllt. beim Schwierigkeitsgrad auf schwer geklickt hast...? Das würde es erklären...


----------



## n1salat (24. Mai 2011)

ich finds auch recht schwer.. und zocks auf leicht.... komme noch nicht mit den bezeichnungen der Zauber klar... verwechsel dieses zu oft.. aber ja, sobald es 2-3 gegner werden, wirds übel!


----------



## alm0st (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn man mal den Dreh mit den Zaubern raus hat, dann klappts ganz gut. Bei mehreren Gegner kümmer ich mich immer erstmal um die schwächeren Gegner, um die Gruppe schnell kleiner zu bekommen.

Insgesamt gefällt mir aber sehr gut, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch weiter oben angesetzt ist. Das frustet zwar am Anfang bis man den Dreh raus hat, aber wenns dann mal flutscht


----------



## Betschi (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn man Quen voll ausgebaut hat, ist das Spiel viel zu einfach (ich spiele auf schwer). Einfach am Anfang des Kampfes Quen casten und dann rumschnetzeln und alle Gegner sind tot...


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Mai 2011)

n1salat schrieb:


> ich finds auch recht schwer.. und zocks auf leicht.... komme noch nicht mit den bezeichnungen der Zauber klar... verwechsel dieses zu oft.. aber ja, sobald es 2-3 gegner werden, wirds übel!


 
Das gibt sich. Am Anfang hab ich auch sehr oft ins Gras gebissen - man muss sehr drauf achten, nicht eingekreist zu werden.


----------



## Puet (24. Mai 2011)

*@the|gamer*:  
Die Quest mit dem 2 Verschwundenen im Irrenhaus wird bei Cedric ausgelöst, evtl. nimmt er auch das Ergebnis wieder an - ich meine mich zu erinnern, das er sagt, dass sich entweder die Beiden für die Befreiung freuen bzw. die Familien über eine Nachricht von ihnen.
*


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Danke! aber der Kerl is nu dummerweise hinüber... naja dann is das halt so, kann man nicht ändern....


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Mai 2011)

@Blizzard23 / the|gamer

Danke für die Tipps, ich spiele auf leicht, das Problem ist das ich  einen Gegner gut in Schach halten kann, mit dem Zauber kurze Zeit auch  zwei, 
Dort wo ich jedoch gerade bin sind ca. 10 Gegner davon 2 Ritter in Rüstung, welche mich mit 2 Schlägen k.o. schlagen.

Weglaufen geht nicht, die Zauber sind gleich mal verbraucht und von diesen Bomben hab ich auch nicht genug, 
weiters kann ich Schläge nicht blocken da mir keine Zeit bleibt vor dem Gegnerischem Angriff auf "E" zu drücken...

Ich mach jetz mal Pause und probiers morgen wieder mal...


----------



## Primer (24. Mai 2011)

Immer versuchen Abstand zwischen dich und die Gegner zu bringen, am besten angreifen und sofort mit ner Rolle aus dem gesehen wieder raus, dann wenn möglich den Gegner umkreisen und flankieren wenn er selbst angreift, dabei ist er nämlich verwundbar.
Wichtig am Anfang ist sich Zeit einzuräumen, einfaches hau drauf klappt eben nicht. 

Ich vermute du bist momentan auf dem Turm und kämpfst gegen diesen Baron La Valett, den Kampf kannst du mit der richtigen Antwort auch umgehen^^


----------



## Betschi (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab alle meine Schemas verkauft und nun kann ich keine Tränke, Schwerter, etc. herstellen. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich hab alle meine Schemas verkauft und nun kann ich keine Tränke, Schwerter, etc. herstellen. Ist das bei euch auch so?


 
JEpp, um was herstellen zu können brauchst du das Schema im Inventar!
Bei Schwertern, Fallen, Rüstungen... kann ich es ja noch verstehen, da man sie machen lässt, aber bei Tränken?
Ist Geralt plötzlich dumm geworden?


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Mai 2011)

Hm, den werten Baron hab ich verschont 
Da hatte ich schon befürchtet das mich eine einengende Situation erwarten könnte 

Ich bin dort wo ich, nachdem ich die Soldaten geschnetzelt habe, dem König Foltest das Burgtor öffnen soll... 
Aber ich sollte eh was für die Schule machen, vielleicht ist mein Versagen ja ein Zeichen 

Morgen probier ichs nochmal...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hm, den werten Baron hab ich verschont
> Da hatte ich schon befürchtet das mich eine einengende Situation erwarten könnte


 


Spoiler



Ach der stirbt so oder so...


----------



## Primer (24. Mai 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hm, den werten Baron hab ich verschont
> Da hatte ich schon befürchtet das mich eine einengende Situation erwarten könnte
> 
> Ich bin dort wo ich, nachdem ich die Soldaten geschnetzelt habe, dem König Foltest das Burgtor öffnen soll...
> ...



Ah die blöde Stelle, ja da hatte ich auch meine Probleme...hab locker 10min gebraucht, auf normal^^
Aber warts nur ab, wenn du beim Drachen bist wirds lustig


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ah die blöde Stelle, ja da hatte ich auch meine Probleme...hab locker 10min gebraucht, auf normal^^
> Aber warts nur ab, wenn du beim Drachen bist wirds lustig


 
Welche Drachen-Stelle meinst du?


Spoiler



Die im dritten Akt ist hart!


----------



## Primer (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Welche Drachen-Stelle meinst du?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nene soweit bin ich noch nicht, ich meine schon die im Prolog, wos mal absolut unklar ist wann man diesen Holzgang wieder verlassen kann. Da bin auch ich Xmal drauf gegangen bis ich den Bogen raushatte.


Spoiler



Das bisher schwerste war die Melena Quest, wo fünf dieser Elfenhansel am Wasserfall auf einen lauerten...hab die Quest nur geschafft, weil ich später mit Triss auf dem Weg zu dieser Rose da langkamm, die hat kräftig supported


----------



## Jakopo (24. Mai 2011)

In dem Spiel ist niemand hart, auch keiner von den Endbossen, weder der Drache, noch der Königsmörder.

Einfach Quen anmachen, den Gegner attackieren, Quen erneut anwählen und wieder attackieren. So schaft man jeden Gegner ohne auch nur einen Lebenspunkt zu verlieren.
Schwierig wirds nur bei ganzen Horden von Gegnern, wo oftmals kaum Zeit bleibt in Ruhe Quen zu aktivieren. Dort hilft nur schnell wegrollen, im Kreis rennen bis sich die Energie wieder aufgeladen hat um Quen erneut anzuwählen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> In dem Spiel ist niemand hart, auch keiner von den Endbossen, weder der Drache, noch der Königsmörder.
> 
> Einfach Quen anmachen, den Gegner attackieren, Quen erneut anwählen und wieder attackieren. So schaft man jeden Gegner ohne auch nur einen Lebenspunkt zu verlieren.
> Schwierig wirds nur bei ganzen Horden von Gegnern, wo oftmals kaum Zeit bleibt in Ruhe Quen zu aktivieren. Dort hilft nur schnell wegrollen, im Kreis rennen bis sich die Energie wieder aufgeladen hat um Quen erneut anzuwählen.



In welchem Schwieerigkeitsgrad spielst du?


Spoiler



Der Drache (Saskia) im Dritten Akt haut dir ganz schnell das Quen weg, auch wenns am besten ausgebaut ist!


----------



## Jakopo (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> In welchem Schwieerigkeitsgrad spielst du?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



Kein Problem..sofort erneut Quen aktivieren und wieder angreifen. So verliert man keine Lebensenergie weil man permanent geschützt ist.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (24. Mai 2011)

Tja nun ist es jetzt doch soweit:

Wichter goes Console: New Witcher game to be announced at E3


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

Wieso "doch"? Es wurde doch nie behauptet, dass man sich die vielen Millionen durch die Lappen lassen gehen will...

Sie können doch eine parallele Entwicklung betreiben.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Mai 2011)

hallo

hab folgendes problem :

 ich muss den Key eingeben, dann steht da suche nach updates und der Luncher verschwindet einfach


woran liegt das ?

kann einer helfen ?

Sys siehe sig
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 BIt


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

Merkt man doch schon an der FPS Begrenzung... ^^


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Mai 2011)

habt ihr auch solche probleme mit dem Game ?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt man doch schon an der FPS Begrenzung... ^^



Nochmal gaaaanz deutlich: The Witcher 2 hat KEINE Fps Begrenzung!!!!! 
Und auch nochmal: Schalte einfach VSync aus....


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich habe keine Probleme. Nach der Installation hab ich den Key eingegeben und es wurde nach Updates gesucht, worauf ein Fehler angezeigt wurde. Hab dann auf wiederholen geklickt und der Patch wurde geladen. Seit dem, alles bestens.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Mai 2011)

hm dann probier ich das mal 

ich musste immer wieder drauf klicken und dann passierte nichts

ja jetzt gehts, nur die einstellungen will er mir auf niedrig machen.


wisst ihr warum ?


sys siehe Sig

da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder ist mein Sys so schlecht ?


----------



## Pravasi (25. Mai 2011)

Also irgendwie bin ich mittlerweile ziemlich gelangweilt und quäle mich so durch...
Der Spielfluss lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig!
Fast jede Quest hängt irgendwie,d.h. ich kann sie nicht wirklich zu Ende bringen,find auch oft nicht raus worum es geht.
Mal fehlt dieses,mal jenes...so umständlich.
Muss dann immer wieder im Forum nachlesen wie es weitergeht,weil ich allein nicht drauf komme.
Das Game hat zwar ne Menge tolle Elemente,aber je länger ich dransitze,desto öder wird es.


----------



## Jakopo (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kapier nicht wie man im Spiel nicht alleine weiterkommen kann. Das ergibt sich doch alles von alleine und man wird richtiggehend an die Hand genommen und mit dem orangen Pfeil auf der Karte zu den einzelnen Schauplätzen geführt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Mai 2011)

The Witcher 2 ist nunmal etwas anspruchsvoller als andere Spiele. Musste mich da auch erstmal wieder dran gewöhnen, da einem heutzutage in Videogames normalerweise alles relativ einfach gemacht wird. Wie man da allerdings chronisch aufm Schlauch stehen kann verstehe ich auch nicht. Einfach aufs Spiel einlassen, sich der Spielwelt und dem Spielaufbau anpassen, Handbuch benutzen, Hirn nicht auf Sparflamme lassen und schon ist The Witcher 2 genial. In der Retail-Version ist für die ganz Hilflosen sogar noch ein fast 100 seitiges Lösungsbuch mit dabei.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, irgend etwas in der Art meine ich auch beim Auspacken gesehen zu haben...
Hat da schonmal einer hinein gesehen? Kann man damit was anfangen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Mai 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stimmt, irgend etwas in der Art meine ich auch beim Auspacken gesehen zu haben...
> Hat da schonmal einer hinein gesehen? Kann man damit was anfangen?


 
Ich hab nur mal ein paar Seiten überflogen, aber es kann einem sicher helfen wenn man nicht weiter weiß.



böhser onkel schrieb:


> ja jetzt gehts, nur die einstellungen will er mir auf niedrig machen.
> 
> 
> wisst ihr warum ?
> ...



Ich glaub bei mir wollte das Tool auch alles auf niedrig setzen ^^ 
Du wirst zwar nicht auf Ultra spielen können, aber einige Einstellungen kannst du denk ich schon auf sehr hoch lassen. 
Probier doch erstmal die Einstellung "Sehr Hoch" und schalte Übersampling und SSAO ab (falls die aktiviert sind) und dann schau mal wies läuft.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Fast jede Quest hängt irgendwie,d.h. ich kann sie nicht wirklich zu Ende bringen,find auch oft nicht raus worum es geht.
> Mal fehlt dieses,mal jenes...so umständlich.
> Muss dann immer wieder im Forum nachlesen wie es weitergeht,weil ich allein nicht drauf komme.
> Das Game hat zwar ne Menge tolle Elemente,aber je länger ich dransitze,desto öder wird es.


 
Also bei mir hängt da nichts. Meistens wird sogar angezeigt wo man hin gehen muss. Es gibt nur ein paar wenige Quests, wo man eben nicht das Ziel explizit angezeigt bekommt. Ist doch besser als immer nur stupide dem orangenen Pfeil hinter her zu laufen.

Witcher 2 find ich sogar wesentlich einfacher (was Quests angeht) als den ersten Teil. Hier wusste ich manchmal wirklich nicht, was das Spiel jetzt von mir genau will. Im zweiten Akt musste man damals einen auf Detektiv machen und den Schuldigen finden - das war damals ganz schön knifflig.


----------



## r|sen_ (25. Mai 2011)

Ja das is schon richtig, aber da gabs dann immer so Überlegungen wie: "hmmm, ich sollte vllt. mal im Sumpf nachsehen.." oder bla bla... Das fand ich nicht so tragisch.

bei mir ist auch einfach oft der Zeitmangel das Problem, weswegen ich nicht richtig tief reinkomme. Ich hab dann immer nur ne halbe Std. bis ne Std. und da muss ich schon manchmal gucken was wie warum usw. Davon abgesehen finde ich das Hilfefenster, das manchmal da auf der rechen Seite erscheint viel zu klein beschrieben, da erkennt man kaum was. Bevor jetzt hier wieder einige schreien, ich spiele aufm 27"er, da fällt das bissel kleiner aus... 

EDIT:
Hatte gestern mal den 1. Hänger im Spiel. Noch relativ am Anfang des 2. Aktes, bin da im Lager rumgerannt, war grade beim Waffenmacker & wollte mich dann mit dem Typen unterhalten, der mich rumführen sollte... Das Bild wurde schwarz, nix passierte mehr. Aber es kam keine Absturzmeldung, im Taskmanager lief der Prozess unbeeindruckt weiter.. :s Hat jmd sowas schon mal erlebt...?


----------



## Primer (25. Mai 2011)

Na also ich hatte während meiner Spielzeit bisher 2 mal das Problem das der GPU Treiber während des laufenden Spieles meine Übertaktung wieder zurücksetzte. Das sagt mir zwar das meine Settings höchstwahrscheinlich nicht stabil laufen, aber eben dabei kommt es zu diesem Problem, der brauch dann gut 1-2min in denen nix passiert um sich zu reseten. Danach konnte ich aber ohne probs weiterspielen, wenn auch mit Standarttakt.

Die Tippsboxen gehen mMn nur viel zu schnell wieder weg, aber man kann im Journal unter Tutorial eigentlich alles nachlaesen was man für das Spiel wissen muss und ja das Lösungsbuch ist durchaus mal hilfreich.


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Oh man, der Kampf gegen Letho ist ne harte Nuss  Bin jetzt extra nochmal paar Speicherstände zurück und hab mir die Kayran Rüstung gebastelt. Hoffe mal ich komme damit irgendwie weiter...


----------



## r|sen_ (25. Mai 2011)

Hmm ja aber eig. hab ich da nix rumgetaktet.. Also hatte ich schon, aber habs wieder resettet... :s Hab dann den Prozess geklillt, als sich nichts getan hat, ma gucken wann die letzte Autospeicherung war..


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Oh man, der Kampf gegen Letho ist ne harte Nuss  Bin jetzt extra nochmal paar Speicherstände zurück und hab mir die Kayran Rüstung gebastelt. Hoffe mal ich komme damit irgendwie weiter...


 
Immer fleißig seinen Zeichen ausweichen und auf Abstand bleiben wenn er sich mit dem Quen schützt. Wenn er ungeschützt ist kann man ihn in Yrden-Fallen locken oder mit Aard aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen und ein paar harte Treffer landen.


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Werd mich heute Abend durchprügeln, werd ich schon hinbekommen.

Heut Abend soll übrigends der nächste Patch kommen, wurde grad auf Facebook angekündigt:

Community - Patch 1.1 is coming soon! Most issues will be SOLVED! - thewitcher.com


----------



## r|sen_ (25. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch grade gelesen, bin mir aber nicht mal sicher das ich überhaupt schon einen Patch erhalten habe, man sieht ja iwie nirgends nen Download oder Installationsstatus geschweige denn ne Versionsangabe...


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Der Day 1 Patch hat sich automatisch beim 1. Starten des Launcher installiert, da kam doch extra ein Ladebalken


----------



## r|sen_ (25. Mai 2011)

Dachte das wäre die Aufhebung der "DVD Überprüfung" so dass man ohne DVD im LW spielen kann...?


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil muss mit der DVD im Laufwerk spielen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil muss mit der DVD im Laufwerk spielen


 
Nö, ich irgendwie nicht! (Nein, ich habe nicht die Digitale Version!)


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele auch ohne CD, von Anfang an. Keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele auch ohne DVD im Laufwerk!
Aber den Troll DLC kann ich immer noch nicht installieren. Vielleicht bringt der nächste Patch Besserung. Auch die Soundprobleme nerven. Und wenn sie dann noch das Problem mit dem Kopierschutz hinbekommen, sodass ich nicht 40 Sekunden vor Spielstart warten muss und die gefühlten 80 Herstellerintros entfernen, bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Primer (25. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Dachte das wäre die Aufhebung der "DVD Überprüfung" so dass man ohne DVD im LW spielen kann...?


 
Nein der 28MB Day One Patch behebt zum einen Probleme und zum anderen dient er als Kopierschutz, da man ohne diesen das Spiel nicht zum laufen bekommt, so zumindest mein Wissenstand.

Ich kann übrigens auch ohne DVD spielen, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, das ich einen Account erstellt habe?


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab keinen Account!?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Mai 2011)

Das Ganze mal auf Deutsch

The Witcher 2: Patch 1.1 mit besserer Performance und niedrigeren Ladezeiten eventuell noch heute, Catalyst-Hotfix diese Woche - cpu, grafikkarte, the witcher 2


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Mai 2011)

Klingt gut, vor allem die Performance-Verbesserung! Na da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich kommt er tatsächlich heute Abend 

Geht tatsächlich ohne DVD, wahrscheinlich lags am Account oder so, dass er bei mir die DVD verlangt hat


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Auf die ist eben verlass. Bin mal gespannt obs danach Probleme gibt bei denen, die sich die gog.exe gekrallt haben.


----------



## Zus3l (25. Mai 2011)

Geralt: Was brauchst du sonst noch?
Philippa: ... oder einen der 20 Ringe der Macht.
Iorweth: Sie alle zu finden, ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden.
Philippa: Vergessen wir die Ringe.

Ich musste so lachen


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Aaaarrgh!!! Kannst du sowas nicht spoilern?! Jetzt ist der Witz für mich gelaufen.


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Mai 2011)

hallo

mein sys steht in der Sig, aber das game hat nur niedrige detais gewählt, 

wisst ihr warum ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, stell doch mal manuell hoch, und sieh, was passiert!


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Patch 1.1 soll genau das ja besser funktionieren. Vielleicht stellt es ja dann bessere Werte bei dir ein.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mein sys steht in der Sig, aber das game hat nur niedrige detais gewählt,
> 
> wisst ihr warum ?


 
Ich vermute mal wegen der Kombi CPU/Graka. Mit max. Details, wenn man das Übersampling mal ausklammert, läuft das Spiel nur auf Karten wie GTX560/570/580 oder HD69xx/HD 58xx plus schneller (i5/i7) CPU wirklich richtig flüssig. Dazu läuft deine CPU "nur" mit 2,67 MHz, aber Witcher 2 profitiert von einer schnellen CPU. Von daher waren die vom Spiel gewählten Settings wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal soooo unrealistisch

Witcher 2 ist halt (endlich) noch mal ein Spiel, das richtig gut aussieht, aber auch dementsprechend einiges an Hardware verlangt.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2011)

2,67 Mhz? Dann hol ich mal meinen alten Pentium 100 raus...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2011)

Etwas mehr als "niedrig" sollte trotzdem schon in den meisten Fällen drin sein. Probiers einfach aus.


----------



## r|sen_ (26. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze mal auf Deutsch
> 
> The Witcher 2: Patch 1.1 mit besserer Performance und niedrigeren Ladezeiten eventuell noch heute, Catalyst-Hotfix diese Woche - cpu, grafikkarte, the witcher 2


 
Und, kam da was...? Soweit ich das beurteilen kann nein....?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Und, kam da was...? Soweit ich das beurteilen kann nein....?


 
Der Patch war heute Morgen wohl mal kurz online, wurde aber wieder runter genommen. Der Catalyst Hotfix ist draußen.


----------



## r|sen_ (26. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Patch war heute Morgen wohl mal kurz online, wurde aber wieder runter genommen. Der Catalyst Hotfix ist draußen.


 
Was interessiert mich der Catalyst, ich hab ne richtige Grafikkarte... xD 

Nee Spaß.. Wie, die stellen nen Patch online und überlegen sich dann: "Och nee, den bekommen die User doch noch nicht..." ?!


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

Wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben. Bis Freitag wird er sicherlich erscheinen.


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Denke mal heute Abend sollte es klappen. Vielleicht haben sie doch noch nen Bug oder Fehler entdeckt der gefixt werden muss, bevor sie ihn letzt endlich frei geben können.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2011)

Ich würde nicht drauf wetten, dass es heute noch was wird.

Ich hab jetzt auch ohne Patch die erste Runde beendet, also das Spiel einmal durch. Ich finde nicht, dass der dritte Akt so schwach ist, wie viele immer behaupten. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist, dass das Spiel schon ein Stück kürzer ist als sein Vorgänger. Dafür unterscheidet sich aber der zweite Strang der Geschichte wohl stärker - das werde ich als nächstes herausfinden


----------



## r|sen_ (26. Mai 2011)

Nee, iwie sagt mir mein Gefühl dass das nischt wird. Naja ma gucken, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2011)

Neuer Post auf TheWitcher.com:
"The good news is that the patch is ready. The bad news is that we have encountered some problems with the server infrastructure, making downloading DLCs impossible. We want to apologize to our fans for not meeting our target of delivering the patch last night. We will update you when we know more."

Da die Server die letzten Tage ja schon nicht zuverlässig waren, kann das wohl noch beliebig lange dauern ^^


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dafür unterscheidet sich aber der zweite Strang der Geschichte wohl stärker - das werde ich als nächstes herausfinden


 
Darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt. Es heist ja das es 16 verschiedene Enden geben soll (zumindest hieß es das mal). Keine Ahnung inwieweit die sich unterscheiden.
Beim zweiten Durchlauf werde ich auf jeden Fall jede Entscheidung anders treffen. Mal sehen was dann am Ende bei raus kommt.

So, aber erstmal bin ich noch am ersten Durchgang.^^


----------



## Primer (26. Mai 2011)

Mindestens der zweite Akt beginnt sogar volkommen anders, je nach finaler Entscheidung im ertsen^^


----------



## r|sen_ (26. Mai 2011)

Is noch jmd der Meinung das die Waffen, die man im 2. Akt bei dem Kaufmann kaufen kann bissel zu OP sind...? Da haut man ohne Probleme ne Krabspinne innerhalb von 10sek. weg.. Ich mein, okay, bockt, aber naja. Schon bissel Hardcora, oder?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, du hast recht. Ein Spiel der Extreme wie ich finde. 
Jeden Boss kann man mit Wurfmessern, die man zu Genüge findet, total einfach töten. Ansonsten sehr schwer imo, trotz der starken Waffen die du genannt hast.


----------



## r|sen_ (26. Mai 2011)

Das hab ich z.B. noch gar nicht versucht.. Hatte gestern den Doppel 2-Kampf da mit dem Swen gegen die anderen da, da hab ich einfach mal 10mal verkackt weil ichs mit den Zeichen nicht so hinbekommen hab, dann im nächsten Anlauf einmal Aard gespielt und was war? Gleich n Finishing Move... 

Edit: Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Leichen untersuchen kann, die da überall in der Gegend liegen? Wo die Moderhäute rumhängen, da beim Wagen etc? Da kommt immer nur son augensymbol, aber ich kann nicht interagieren...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Edit: Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Leichen untersuchen kann, die da überall in der Gegend liegen? Wo die Moderhäute rumhängen, da beim Wagen etc? Da kommt immer nur son augensymbol, aber ich kann nicht interagieren...


 
Die sind nur zum Abfackeln da, um den Rotfiends (Moderhäuten) das Futter zu entziehen.


----------



## r|sen_ (26. Mai 2011)

Jo danke, hab ich dann auch iwann durch zufall rausgefunden.. Aber was ich noch witziger finde, sind ja die großen Viecher, da in der Höhle.. Was solln das denn für Mutanten sein? ^^


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2011)

Hab Witcher gerade inst. aber ich kann den Key nicht eingeben.

Reagiert einfach nicht auf die Tastatur, ist da was bekannt ??


----------



## byte1981 (26. Mai 2011)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten auf thewitcher.com:



> Currently the patch servers are being updated with the new patch version  1.1.
> As soon as the servers are back online you will be able to  download the latest patch.
> Your patience is appreciated and we will  inform you as soon as the patch servers are back online.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Mai 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Hab Witcher gerade inst. aber ich kann den Key nicht eingeben.
> 
> Reagiert einfach nicht auf die Tastatur, ist da was bekannt ??


 
Es gibt wohl Probleme mit der Schriftgröße, wenn die nicht auf Standard eingestellt ist.


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2011)

Habs gefunden  danke, aber geht immer noch nicht.

Zumindest die eingabe klappt, hoffentlich sind es die server


----------



## byte1981 (26. Mai 2011)

Soeben ist der Patch 1.1 erschienen.

Download : The Witcher.com


----------



## Sutta (26. Mai 2011)

byte1981 schrieb:


> Soeben ist der Patch 1.1 erschienen.
> 
> Download : The Witcher.com


 
Danke, hat auch einwandfrei geklappt. Der "Troll Contract - DLC" ist auch wie versprochen enthalten, hab einen alten Savegame geladen zum testen.
Bessere Performence ist mir so direkt aber nicht aufgefallen, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran dass ich eh keine Performenceprobleme hatte.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2011)

Habe mir heute Nachmittag den aktuellen Treiber und Hotfix installiert.
Vorher habe ich noch den 10.12 draufgehabt.
Mit 11.5 hatte ich dann nur noch Farbnebel anstatt des Spiels...
L4d ausprobiert-Bluescreen.
Also nach und nach wieder 11.4,11.3,11.2,...bis 10.12 installiert.
Natürlich jedesmal wieder sauber alles deinstalliert.
Jetzt kann ich wieder andere Games spielen-soweit ich das bisher überblicken kann.
Nur TW2 bleibt ein bunter Farbnebel....
Hat jemand ne Idee?

Vista 64,SP1
5850
9550


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Mai 2011)

Mh, laut Steam Downloader wiegt der Patch 9,3 Gig. O.o

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht .... wobei, bei mir wurde auch der unter /Tools downloadbare digitale Bonuscontent als derart mächtig angezeigt - ist mir ja prinzipiell egal, da ich grad eh mit knapp 4MB/s den Patch ziehe, aber so ganz richtig erscheinen mir derart grosse "Patches" dann doch net. xD


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, laut Steam Downloader wiegt der Patch 9,3 Gig. O.o
> 
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht .... wobei, bei mir wurde auch der unter /Tools downloadbare digitale Bonuscontent als derart mächtig angezeigt - ist mir ja prinzipiell egal, da ich grad eh mit knapp 4MB/s den Patch ziehe, aber so ganz richtig erscheinen mir derart grosse "Patches" dann doch net. xD


 Das ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen. Tja da muss man anscheinend durch, und ich habe leider nur DSL 3000


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

So langsam bekomme ich schlechte Laune... Installierte Spielversion ist ungültig oder unvollständig...?!


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Habe mir heute Nachmittag den aktuellen Treiber und Hotfix installiert.
> Vorher habe ich noch den 10.12 draufgehabt.
> Mit 11.5 hatte ich dann nur noch Farbnebel anstatt des Spiels...
> L4d ausprobiert-Bluescreen.
> ...


 
Ja, kauf dir eine Nvidia

Aber mal im ernst. Es scheint viele Probleme mit The Witcher 2 und AMD Karten zu geben. Vielleicht solltest du mal im Graka Forum diesbezüglich einen Thread eröffnen. Eventuell kann dir dort jemand helfen.


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Da wurde doch am Mittwoch ein Catalyst Bugfix released, oder?

Weiß jmd. wie ich die Spielstände sichere? 
Ich glaub ich muss das Game mal neuinstallieren, iwie scheint der bei mir nen Fehler zu haben.. Wenn ich versuche den international Updater durchlaufen zu lassen, kommt immer die Meldung: Installierte Spielversion ist ungültig oder unvollständig.

Hat das noch jmd beobachtet und weiß Rat...?


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2011)

Hast du eventuell die Witcher2.exe von gog drauf? du brauchst unbedingt die original-exe die das Spiel installiert hat, sonst läuft der Patch nicht drüber.

Die Spielstände sind im Ordner Dokumente/Witcher 2/gamesaves



Pravasi schrieb:


> Habe mir heute Nachmittag den aktuellen Treiber und Hotfix installiert.
> Vorher habe ich noch den 10.12 draufgehabt.
> Mit 11.5 hatte ich dann nur noch Farbnebel anstatt des Spiels...
> L4d ausprobiert-Bluescreen.
> ...


 
Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass du im CCC bei den 3d-Settings Anti Aliasing erzwingst. Das mag das Spiel nicht, hab ich schon mehrfach getestet => bunter Farbnebel  
Also bei den AntiAliasing-Einstellungen alles schön auf "anwendungsgesteuert" lassen, zur Sicherheit vielleicht auch noch die Qualität nicht auf SSAA sondern MSAA stellen.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2011)

Version ungültig oder unvollständig hab ich auch da stehen...
@ cook2211:
Die nächste Karte wird ganz sicher ne Nvidea!


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich hab keine Gog.exe oder so.. Hab die stinknormale Amazon Premium Edition, nichts gemoddet oder so. Wollte ich erst, aber habs doch gelassen...

Ich vermute ich muss mir heute Abend mal n Image von der DVD ziehen & dann neuinstallieren... Warum auch immer der behauptet das meine Version nicht vollständig oder fehlerhaft ist, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Version ungültig oder unvollständig hab ich auch da stehen...
> @ cook2211:
> Die nächste Karte wird ganz sicher ne Nvidea!


 
Hast du im CCC nach den Einstellungen gesucht, wie ich es geschrieben hab?


----------



## alm0st (27. Mai 2011)

Hab ihn gestern auch noch installiert, hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Perfomance im Schnitt wie erwartet 5-10 FPS mehr


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Fein... Ne Idee warums bei mir nicht klappt...?


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich schlechte Laune... Installierte Spielversion ist ungültig oder unvollständig...?!





the|gamer* schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab keine Gog.exe oder so.. Hab die  stinknormale Amazon Premium Edition, nichts gemoddet oder so. Wollte ich  erst, aber habs doch gelassen...
> Ich vermute ich muss mir heute  Abend mal n Image von der DVD ziehen & dann neuinstallieren... Warum  auch immer der behauptet das meine Version nicht vollständig oder  fehlerhaft ist, ich weiß es nicht.


 
Das hatte ich auch und es half nur eine Neuinstallation! 

Mein Soundproblem ist aber immer noch nicht verschwunden. In den Dialogen wird der Sound (Sprache) sehr langsam und abgehackt. Wenn ich aus dem "Dialogfenster" wieder rausgehe, ist alles in Ordnung. 
Hat jemand eine Idee? System ist in der Signatur.


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch mal... Bei der 1. gezeichneten Szene von dem Progom da in Wyzima, da war der Sound genauso... Danach ist es aber auch nciht mehr aufgetreten....


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe auch eine Titanium verbaut, allerdings keine Soundprobleme.
Hast du eine 5.1/7.1 Anlage angeschlossen?

Vielleicht liegts daran. Bei meinem 2.1 System ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## XeonB (27. Mai 2011)

Wie funktioniert denn die Installation des patches wenn ich das Spiel neu kaufe unf dann installiere (retail)
Per Hand automatisch
Danke


----------



## byte1981 (27. Mai 2011)

> Wie funktioniert denn die Installation des patches wenn ich das Spiel neu kaufe unf dann installiere (retail)


Nach der Installation des Spiels, den Patch manuell runterladen und installieren.


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn das heute abend nicht mit dem Import der Savegames klappt, dann bin ich glaub ich mal n paar Wochen bei TW2 raus... ^^ Drückt mir mal die Daumen...


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch eine Titanium verbaut, allerdings keine Soundprobleme.
> Hast du eine 5.1/7.1 Anlage angeschlossen?
> 
> Vielleicht liegts daran. Bei meinem 2.1 System ist alles in Ordnung.


 
Ja, ich spiele mit einem 5.1 System und möchte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht darauf verzichten, da der Sound ansonsten wirklich sehr atmosphärisch und gelungen ist! Aber ich kann ja testweise mal auf 2.1 runterschrauben!


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell die Witcher2.exe von gog drauf? du brauchst unbedingt die original-exe die das Spiel installiert hat, sonst läuft der Patch nicht drüber.
> 
> Die Spielstände sind im Ordner Dokumente/Witcher 2/gamesaves
> 
> ...


 
Mein Held!
Jetzt läuft es wieder,sieht aber so was von beschissen aus...
Vorher hatte ich alles auf max. stehen und aus irgendeinem Grund lief es damit problemlos.
So ein Dreck!
Die Älteren hier können sich vieleicht noch an die Zeit erinnern,wo man ein Spiel erst zuende entwickelt hat und es dann verkaufte,nicht umgekehrt....
Die bekommen auch kein Geld mehr von mir.


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

@ Pravasi... Nu übertreib mal nicht, tu mal nicht so, als wären früher alle Spiele einwandfrei gewesen. Dazu kommt, das heutige Games um einiges umfangreicher & komplexer sind, als frühere Games... 

Gibt auch ganz andere Beispiele in der Branche, da gibts erst nach Monaten Support respektive gar keinen...


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2011)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ja, ich spiele mit einem 5.1 System und möchte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht darauf verzichten, da der Sound ansonsten wirklich sehr atmosphärisch und gelungen ist! Aber ich kann ja testweise mal auf 2.1 runterschrauben!



Hier gabs doch auch mal nen Thread zu diversen Problemen



> *Soundprobleme*
> - CD Projekt empfiehlt bei 7.1-Kopfhörern wie  dem G35, den Sound von 7.1 auf 5.1 (oder gar Stereo) umzustellen. Das  Umstellen geht entweder über das HD Audio Control Panel von Realtek oder  dadurch, dass man die G35-Treiber gleich ganz deinstalliert.
> - Alle Soundquellen außer Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer sollen deaktiviert werden
> -  Andere sagen, dass die Hardware-Beschleunigung über die Soundkarte  schrittweise runtergefahren werden sollte (über dxdiag.exe).



The Witcher 2: Lösungen für Probleme - Witcher 2 gog.exe mit Leistungsvorteilen - Update - cpu, grafikkarte, the witcher 2


----------



## Rud (27. Mai 2011)

Hat vielleicht auch einer nach dem Patch dieses Problem, dass ein paar Körperteile fehlen?


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> @ Pravasi... Nu übertreib mal nicht, tu mal nicht so, als wären früher alle Spiele einwandfrei gewesen. Dazu kommt, das heutige Games um einiges umfangreicher & komplexer sind, als frühere Games...
> 
> Gibt auch ganz andere Beispiele in der Branche, da gibts erst nach Monaten Support respektive gar keinen...


Perfekt waren die Dinger auch nicht immer,keine Frage.
Aber als Vielspieler kann ich ganz klar sagen,dass die Releasequalität im Durchschnitt sehr abgenommen hat!
Kaum noch ein Game,das keine technischen Mängel aufweist.
Wenn ich so ein Game unausgegoren auf den Markt werfe,komme ich wahrscheinlich den Ansprüchen der Aktionäre nach,respektvoll gegenüber dem Käufer ist das aber nicht.


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Nein, da haste wohl Recht... Aber ist nun leider mal so, das sind Unternehmen, die wollen Geld verdienen. Das Problem ist eher n generelles: Die Kunden kaufen es trotzdem, grade die Konsoleros nehmen doch quasi alles unbesehen...


----------



## XeonB (27. Mai 2011)

byte1981 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Installation des Spiels, den Patch manuell runterladen und installieren.



Nochmal die Frage - da anderes Forum andere Meinung: alles geht automatisch - was is nu richtig?

Danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage - da anderes Forum andere Meinung: alles geht automatisch - was is nu richtig?
> 
> Danke


 
Beides - kommt drauf an wie man das Spiel gekauft hat. Wenn mans bei Steam hat, wirds auch per Steam geupdatet. Ansonsten manuell runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Da_Obst (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mein Gegner Problem nach etlichen Versuchen in den Griff bekommen ^^

@Pravasi
Wie The|Gamer schon sagte sind SpieleEntwickler auch auf Geld aus und wenn dann noch die Publisher streßen 
um ihre utopischen Release-Termine einhalten zu können wird halt an jedem Ende ein wenig gespart...

Deshalb mag ich Valve so gern, die sagen wenigsten nicht wann sie das Zeug raushauen...


----------



## r|sen_ (27. Mai 2011)

Ey so langsam werd ich pissig. Hab das Game grade deinstalliert, ne halbe Std. lang neuinstalliert, will dann den Scheisspatch ziehen (automatisch) und was is?! Wieder: Installierte Spielversion ist ungültig oder unvollständig.. Sind die bescheuert oder was?!

Ich kotz grade son bisschen, das man sich das Game wohl illegal ausm Netz saugen muss, um es einwandfrei zocken zu können...


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2011)

Das ist der Punkt:
Als ehrlicher Käufer wirds dir immer schwerer gemacht.
Bei TW2 ärgere ich mich aber am meisten über mich selber.
Habe seit langen mal wieder mir ein Game zum Release zum Vollpreis gekauft...
Da trifft mich natürlich als jemanden der sich auf dem Markt ganz gut auskennt auch eine gewisse Mitschuld.
Aber das soll echt auch das letzte Mal gewesen sein.
In Zukunft nur noch auf die billige Art!


----------



## Sutta (27. Mai 2011)

Da es scheinbar immer noch Probleme mit den Vorbesteller-DLCs gibt hat CD Projekt nun entschieden die DLCs einfach jedem kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen. (Quelle)

Hier kann man sie runterladen: World of Players - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Download] Alle DLCs hier

Und an alle die nicht wissen wie/wo man den Patch 1.1 bekommt: Hier


----------



## Jakopo (28. Mai 2011)

Was bringt eigentlich der Finisher Move Pack???


----------



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2011)

Naja wie der Name schon sagt, es werden eben andere Arten der Finishing Moves hinzu gefügt. Praktisch eine optische Spielerei.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt:
> Als ehrlicher Käufer wirds dir immer schwerer gemacht.
> Bei TW2 ärgere ich mich aber am meisten über mich selber.
> Habe seit langen mal wieder mir ein Game zum Release zum Vollpreis gekauft...
> ...



Mit ner raubkopierten Version hättste es sicher auch nicht leichter. Wenn paar etwaige kleine technische Probleme für dich ein Nogo sind, dann warte doch nächstes mal einfach auf die ausgereifte Version bzw Patches und kauf nicht gleich zu Release. Paar kleine technische Schwierigkeiten nach Release legitimieren kein raubkopieren. 

Nach deinen diversen Äusserungen zum Thema Raubkopien in diesem Forum zu urteilen bist du sowieso ein chronischer Raubkopierer. Jetzt haste mal nach langer Zeit wieder ein Spiel gekauft (ich will dir das mal glauben) und suchst gleich wieder nach Gründen, weshalb raubkopieren die bessere Alternative ist. Ja, für den Endverbraucher ist es immer die bessere Alternative (weil kost nix), nur so funktioniert das System nicht. Wenn jeder so egoistisch denken würde wie du gäbs keine Spiele mehr. Du wurdest hier in der Vergangenheit schon öfter für deine Raubkopiermentalität kritisiert, aber offenbar schaffst du es immernoch nicht über deinen Tellerrand zu gucken. Schon traurig. Solche Gamer wie du sind der Untergang.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2011)

Naja,die Tellerrandperspektive hab ich speziell bei diesem Punkt schon verlassen.
Bis vor ca.3 Jahren hab ich auch noch so gedacht.
Damals waren Raubkopierer für mich Unmenschen die alles kaputtmachen.
Muss selber lächeln,wenn ich mal meine ersten Postings dazu hier im Forum lese.
Mittlerweile sehe ich das nicht mehr so schwarz-weiss.
Heute wird mehr raubkopiert als früher,trotzdem steigt der Umsatz.
Es gibt immer genügend Leute die bezahlen werden,also kein Grund sich um die Branche sorgen zu machen
Ich habe kein Problem damit,wenn alle sich Alles zu jedem Preis kaufen...
Ist zwar nicht unbedingt gut fürs Niveau,wie immer mehr fehlerhafte veröffentlichte Spiele zeigen,aber zumindest wird weiterentwickelt.
Von daher:kauf das nächste mal eins für mich mit.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ey so langsam werd ich pissig. Hab das Game grade deinstalliert, ne halbe Std. lang neuinstalliert, will dann den Scheisspatch ziehen (automatisch) und was is?! Wieder: Installierte Spielversion ist ungültig oder unvollständig.. Sind die bescheuert oder was?!
> 
> Ich kotz grade son bisschen, das man sich das Game wohl illegal ausm Netz saugen muss, um es einwandfrei zocken zu können...



Hast du denn die Steamversion? Alle anderen muss man von Hand patchen.
Wenn direkt nach der Neuinstallation so ein Fehler auftritt, könntest du auch eine defekte DVD oder kaputtes Laufwerk haben...


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2011)

@M4xw0lf:
Es ist übrigens nur die "Smooth Vision HD"-Funktion die da komplett deaktiviert werden muss.
AA und alles andere kann man ruhig auf max.stellen.
Trotzdem sieht es immer noch sehr flimmernd aus,wie auf der Konsole.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> @M4xw0lf:
> Es ist übrigens nur die "Smooth Vision HD"-Funktion die da komplett deaktiviert werden muss.
> AA und alles andere kann man ruhig auf max.stellen.
> Trotzdem sieht es immer noch sehr flimmernd aus,wie auf der Konsole.


 
Kommt mir nicht bekannt vor ^^
Ich hab das CCC auf "advanced view" und alle Einstellungen von denen ich spreche finden sich unter "3d Application Settings" 
Richtig ruhig wird das Bild von The Witcher 2 wirklich nur mit Supersampling, ansonsten gibt es einige flimmerige Texturen und die Vegetation. Allerdings macht dieses Übersampling auch das Bild etwas unscharf, im Endeffekt ist das keine reine win-Situation. Ich will SGSSAA per Treiber.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2011)

Ebenso.
Smoothvision HD:Anti-Aliasing
Ist die erste Einstellungsoption.
Man kan da ja auch noch theoretisch Filter auswählen.Sobald ich da aktiviere,geht gar nix mehr.
Der Rest auf voll-no problem.
Habe also auch SSAA aktiviert.Macht zwar keine Probleme,bringt aber auch irgendwie nicht wirklich was..


----------



## alex19xx (28. Mai 2011)

mein problem und zwar ... stecke gerade beim kampf gegen das Tentakelvich .... haut alles hin .. nach dem ich den dritten tentakel abgetrennt hab kommt schon maln quicktime event das ich nicht geschaft habe .. werde dann runter geschmissen und nun trenne ich den lezten tentakel ab nun kommt wider das quicktime event diesmal schaff ich die leiste voll zubekommen werde awa td hinuntergeschmissen und dann beginnt wider von vorne .
Ka ob ich was falsch mach oder obsn fehler im spiel ist .. helft mir bitte O.O


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Naja,die Tellerrandperspektive hab ich speziell bei diesem Punkt schon verlassen.
> Bis vor ca.3 Jahren hab ich auch noch so gedacht.
> Damals waren Raubkopierer für mich Unmenschen die alles kaputtmachen.
> Muss selber lächeln,wenn ich mal meine ersten Postings dazu hier im Forum lese.
> ...



Wieder son Blabla. Na ja, ich weiss ja, dass bei dir in dieser Sache Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. Wie gesagt, traurig, aber gibt schlimmeres auf dieser Welt als das Schmarotzertum. BTT


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Naja,die Tellerrandperspektive hab ich speziell bei diesem Punkt schon verlassen.
> Bis vor ca.3 Jahren hab ich auch noch so gedacht.
> Damals waren Raubkopierer für mich Unmenschen die alles kaputtmachen.
> Muss selber lächeln,wenn ich mal meine ersten Postings dazu hier im Forum lese.
> ...



Es ist echt erstaunlich mit welch dummen, haltlosen Argumenten immer wieder versucht wird das Raubkopieren im Allgemeinen zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt,früher war ich auch noch etwas eingeschränkter in meiner Sichtweise:
Kein Bio gekauft und mitgeholfen die Umwelt zu vergiften
Immer schön zu Aldi gegangen und dafür gesorgt,dass unsere Landwirte zu Dumpingpreise verkaufen müssen um überhaupt überleben zu können
Den billigsten Stromtarif gebucht,egal woher das Zeugs kam,Hauptsache billig
Klamotten aus 3.Welt Ländern die unter zum Teil unmenschlichen Bedingungen produziert werden,aber halt hier nicht soviel kosten
Hmm...war der Fliesenleger jetzt nochmal legal oder hatte es ein Bekannter schwarz gemacht und so die Allgemeinheit um ihre Steuergelder betrogen?
In Afrika kostet eine Augenopperation die den grauen Star entfernt(weit verbreitet zum Teil,viele Kinder die nie sehen können...)weniger,als wie hierzulande ein Killerspiel. Aber ist auch deren Problem
Ihr seid noch nicht einmal bis zum Tellerrand vorgedrungen.


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

Das heißt du Spendest jedes mal wenn du Raubkopierst ???

Ansonsten sehr perfiede Rechtfertigung.


----------



## alex19xx (28. Mai 2011)

alex19xx schrieb:


> mein problem und zwar ... stecke gerade beim kampf gegen das Tentakelvich .... haut alles hin .. nach dem ich den dritten tentakel abgetrennt hab kommt schon maln quicktime event das ich nicht geschaft habe .. werde dann runter geschmissen und nun trenne ich den lezten tentakel ab nun kommt wider das quicktime event diesmal schaff ich die leiste voll zubekommen werde awa td hinuntergeschmissen und dann beginnt wider von vorne .
> Ka ob ich was falsch mach oder obsn fehler im spiel ist .. helft mir bitte O.O


 

raubkopien hin oder her könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ?


----------



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,früher war ich auch noch etwas eingeschränkter in meiner Sichtweise:
> Kein Bio gekauft und mitgeholfen die Umwelt zu vergiften
> Immer schön zu Aldi gegangen und dafür gesorgt,dass unsere Landwirte zu Dumpingpreise verkaufen müssen um überhaupt überleben zu können
> Den billigsten Stromtarif gebucht,egal woher das Zeugs kam,Hauptsache billig
> ...



Du kannst zwar ganz toll irgend welche belanglosen Beispiele aufzählen, leider rechtfertigen die überhaupt nichts.
Wenn man sich das alles so hinstellt wie man es eben für richtig hält, wäre wohl mal ein Banküberfall angesagt, da ich eindeutig zu wenig Geld auf dem Konto habe.
Dazu müsste ich dann wohl auch nur ein paar Beispiele nennen und schon wäre ich im Recht.

@über mir:

du musst links an so einem Gestein nach oben laufen bis ganz ans Ende, dann kommt eine Sequenz und du hast es geschafft.


----------



## alex19xx (28. Mai 2011)

ja i know awa das kommt nicht bis dort hin das der lezte teil der brücke runter kommt .... es hängt beim quicktimeevent i-wie ...ka hab mir mal son video vom kampf angeschaut die bleibn alle obn awa mich hauts runter ka warum ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2011)

alex19xx schrieb:


> raubkopien hin oder her könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ?


 
Der Kayran sollte dabei die Brücke einschlagen und darunter begraben werden und dann mit Steinen werfen denen du ausweichen musst. Dann musst du die Brücke hochrennen und seinen Tentakeln ausweichen, wenn du oben angekommen bist kommt evtl noch ein QTE.
Also nach dem Quicktimeevent wo man auf dem Tentakel sitzt, sollte die Brücke eigentlich eingeschlagen sein und der Kampf wie von mir beschrieben weitergehen...


----------



## Pravasi (28. Mai 2011)

Will das ganze jetzt nicht zu fett ausbreiten...
Ich möchte nur mal darauf hinweisen,das im Prinzip bei näherer Betrachtung,WIR ALLE ziemlich rücksichtslose Schmarotzer sind!
Beispiele,wo wir uns auf Kosten von anderen ein schönes Leben machen,werden sich ausreichend bei JEDEM hier finden.
Nun kann niemand die Welt alleine retten,aber tut ihr denn das was ihr tun könntet?
So billig wie möglich,oder doch lieber ein bischen mehr Fairness und dafür teurer und manchmal verzichten?
Oder ist da schon eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit etabliert?
Träumt ruhig weiter davon,dass ihr die Guten seit...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,früher war ich auch noch etwas eingeschränkter in meiner Sichtweise:
> Kein Bio gekauft und mitgeholfen die Umwelt zu vergiften
> Immer schön zu Aldi gegangen und dafür gesorgt,dass unsere Landwirte zu Dumpingpreise verkaufen müssen um überhaupt überleben zu können
> Den billigsten Stromtarif gebucht,egal woher das Zeugs kam,Hauptsache billig
> ...


 


Pravasi schrieb:


> Will das ganze jetzt nicht zu fett ausbreiten...
> Ich möchte nur mal darauf hinweisen,das im Prinzip bei näherer Betrachtung,WIR ALLE ziemlich rücksichtslose Schmarotzer sind!
> Beispiele,wo wir uns auf Kosten von anderen ein schönes Leben machen,werden sich ausreichend bei JEDEM hier finden.
> Nun kann niemand die Welt alleine retten,aber tut ihr denn das was ihr tun könntet?
> ...



Illegale Handlungen mit Problemen in der Welt rechtfertigen zu wollen, ist der mit großem Abstand riesigste Haufen Schwachsinn, den ich jemals hier in diesem Forum gelesen habe. Du hältst dich wohl irgendwie für Robin Hood....
Aber egal. Wir schweifen etwas vom Thema ab, also btt.


----------



## alex19xx (28. Mai 2011)

naja der lezte abschnitt wo die brücke ganz runter kommt kommt nicht :-/
wie gesagt ich sitz dann auf dem langen tentackel oben dann kot die leiste wo ich die linke maustaste drücken muss und ich werd dann einfach runtergeschmissen und dann hollt erm mit den tentakel nach oben aus haut da 2 mal auf den moden und dann schwingt er die beiden und dann  sitz ich wider am tentakel oben und das geht dann entlos weiter :-/ ka ob der tentakel abgetrennt werden muss wärend ich oben sitz oder so .. ka passiert nichts .. vl komm ich nicht zum nächsten teil weil mir die granate oder was das ist fehlt das er dann reinschmeist ins maul von dem teil ... vl muss ich auch die nebenquests mit den nekker nästern noch machen .. oder das desn bug is und ich nen neueren patch brauch keine ahnung ....

YouTube - ‪The Witcher 2 - Kampf gegen den Kayran‬‏
bei diesem video bei 3:05 hauts mich runter  .... nach dem video müsst ich nuch  ein bisschen oben bleiben und dann beim zweitn mal wenn der tentakel runterschwingt erst runter falln .. ka was ich machn muss das ich da länger oben bleib


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Mai 2011)

Leute, zurück zum Topic, bevor es ernst wird.  
Eure Diskussion über Raubkopierer, Schmarotzer usw. hat hier im Thread nichts zu suchen!
Alle weiteren Posts darüber werden kommentarlos gelöscht!


----------



## alex19xx (28. Mai 2011)

und hat jmd ne ahnung was ich machen könnte ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2011)

alex19xx schrieb:


> und hat jmd ne ahnung was ich machen könnte ?


 
Ein Save etwas weiter vor dem Kampf nehmen und nochmal von vorne anfangen? Was besseres fällt mir erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2011)

Ist bestimmt sogar die beste Lösung. Wenn da immer das gleiche passiert ist die routine irgendwie zerhauen/fehlerhaft. Den Kamp nochmal starten und vielleicht die Vorraussetzungen verändern. Hast du mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad verändert? Demnach sollte sich ja auch die KI ändern, die ja bei dir immer wieder das gleich passieren lässt...


----------



## Primer (28. Mai 2011)

alex19xx schrieb:


> und hat jmd ne ahnung was ich machen könnte ?


 
Nja, is jetzt vieleicht nen blöder Hinweis, aber während man auf dem Tentakel klebt die linke Maustaste nicht nur einmal drücken, sondern traktieren. Damit lädt man den Balken auf und nach ner kurzen Zeit gehts weiter. Eventuell hilft es in den Optionen die QTEs abzuschalten, allerdings musst du das mit der Maus beim Kayran trotzdem machen.


----------



## r|sen_ (28. Mai 2011)

Dann lad doch einfach nochmal n Savegame davor und stürz dich dann auf den Kayran. Vllt. ist da iwas faul, eigentlich hat der Kampf nen fest definierten Ablauf...


----------



## Chris_1982 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin momentan mit the Witcher 1 beschäftigt und wenn ich es durch habe wollte ich mir eventuell den 2 Teil kaufen..

Wenn ich im Spiel alles auf Max stellen würde kann ich das Spiel dann flüssig spielen??

Mein System bestehend aus einem intel core i7 2600K der ist von anfang an nicht übertaktet einem Asrock Fatality Professional 8 GB Gskill RipjawsX 1600 und einer 580 GTX.

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2011)

Jo, kannst alles auf max. spielen, ausser natürlich "Über-Sampling". Das zwingt selbst die GTX580 in die Knie.


----------



## Chris_1982 (28. Mai 2011)

danke ich werde mir dis mal überlegen aber erschtmal muss ich den 1 Teil zuende spielen bin mom noch im 3 Kapitel.

lg


----------



## r|sen_ (28. Mai 2011)

ist auf jeden fall n geiles game.. lohnt sich...


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

Jup,
aber als neuling recht heftig mit den ganzen Zeichen, Tränken und deren Namen.
Hätte vielleicht auch nicht TW2 und Shogun2 gleichzeitig anfangen sollen 

Btw.
 Kann man die Tastenbelegung nicht ändern ?
Kanns kaum glauben, ich Spiel nie mit WASD und das macht mir schon Probleme


----------



## r|sen_ (28. Mai 2011)

wie kann man denn NICHT mit WASD spielen..? ^^ Zockst du mit den Pfeiltasten oder was? Kannste über die Grafikeinstellung im Launcher machen, da steht auch was von tastenbelegung usw...


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

Ja, schon ewig.
Seit Counterstrike.

Und ändern kann ich da nichts nur ansehen, muss aber noch mal schauen.
Nach der aktivierung hab ich die DPI wieder hochgesetzt evtl. liegt es da ran


----------



## r|sen_ (28. Mai 2011)

Hmmm ja mit CS hab ich das damals auch noch gemacht, iwann dann über WASD, ist nun auch einfach drin... 

Guck mal im Launcher bei Einstellungen und dann unten Tastenbelegung


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Mai 2011)

Mit meiner Zusammenstellung (siehe Sysprofile) spiele ich The Witcher 2 auf hoher Detailstufe, 
8xSSAA und 16xAF,mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768 bei ca. 30FPS und Über-Sampling ist deaktiviert.
Das Spiel wurde automatisch auf die Version 1.1 aktualisiert, da ich das Spiel erst heute installiert habe.
Als Treiber verwende ich immernoch den 10.4.

Und zum Spiel:
Nach dem Prolog muss ich sage, dass das Spiel auf mich einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje 

Schraub mal lieber die Auflösung höher und mach SSAA aus. Bringt wesentlich mehr für die Bildqualität.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Mit meiner Zusammenstellung (siehe Sysprofile) spiele ich The Witcher 2 auf hoher Detailstufe,
> 8xSSAA und 16xAF,mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768 bei ca. 30FPS und Über-Sampling ist deaktiviert.
> Das Spiel wurde automatisch auf die Version 1.1 aktualisiert, da ich das Spiel erst heute installiert habe.
> Als Treiber verwende ich immernoch den 10.4.
> ...


 
SSAA lässt sich doch gar nicht aktivieren, nur als Übersampling (=OGSSAA).


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Mai 2011)

SSAA ist schon im Treiber erzwungen worden (ist eigentlich schon immer an) 
und eine höhrere Auflösung könnte ich mal testen.
Aufgrund meines Samsung SyncMaster 223BW sind max. 1680x1050 drin,
aber ich ziehe lieber doch eine so kleine Auflösung vor.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> SSAA ist schon im Treiber erzwungen worden (ist eigentlich schon immer an)
> und eine höhrere Auflösung könnte ich mal testen.
> Aufgrund meines Samsung SyncMaster 223BW sind max. 1680x1050 drin,
> aber ich ziehe lieber doch eine so kleine Auflösung vor.


 
Also jeder der bisher AA per Treiber erzwingt, bekommt eine durchsichtige Spielwelt aus bunten Farben - und das unabhängig von AMD oder Nvidia-Karte.


----------



## r|sen_ (28. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage, ich bin hier grade mit der Fluch Geschichte zugange, aber iwie komm ich nicht wirklich weiter.. Bin in Vergen, war in den Minen & hab da alles mögliche eingesammelt... Zoltan & Saskia waren da, die hat mir das Schwert angeboten, ich habs aber dummerweise nicht gleich genommen... Nun renn ich hier rum, hab keine Ziele mehr auf der Karte und rüber ins Lager zu Henselt komme ich auch nicht mehr... :/ Da kann ich immer und immer wieder über das Schlachtfeld rennen, komme aber nie an... Was muss ich denn hier wo machen??


----------



## Mace24de (28. Mai 2011)

Hoi, mal etwas anderes es gibt mittlerweile einen "Fix" für das 16:9 Problem. 

Flawless Widescreen - Widescreen gaming the way it should be

Einfach  mal das Tool runterladen, es ist mehr oder weniger selbst erklärend. Allerdings drückt es etwas auf die Performance.


----------



## Pravasi (29. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Also jeder der bisher AA per Treiber erzwingt, bekommt eine durchsichtige Spielwelt aus bunten Farben - und das unabhängig von AMD oder Nvidia-Karte.


Ne,ist so nicht wahr.
Ich habs zum Beispiel an und es läuft problemlos.
Nur das HD Anti-Aliasing muss ich in Ruhe lassen...


----------



## Cleriker (29. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Also jeder der bisher AA per Treiber erzwingt, bekommt eine durchsichtige Spielwelt aus bunten Farben - und das unabhängig von AMD oder Nvidia-Karte.



Bei mir ist das auch an. HD6970 und 11.4


----------



## KrHome (29. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> SSAA ist schon im Treiber erzwungen worden (ist eigentlich schon immer an)


 Die Erzwingen Funktion im Treiber ist praktisch nutzlos, da sie nur bei Erkennen einiger sehr weniger Spiele, wie Oblivion oder UT3 greift. AMD+Nvidia beschränken diese Option, da sie in 9 von 10 Spielen mit aktueller Deferred Technik (@DX9) zu Grafikfehlern führen würde. Bei Nvidia kann man manchmal noch was per NV Inspector machen.

Und genau deshalb gibt's bei The Witcher 2 auch kein MSAA/SGSSAA sondern MLAA und Downsampling (=Über-Sampling). Letztere besitzen eine hohe Kompatibilität, haben aber extreme Nachteile. MLAA ist nutzlos gegen viele Aliasing Artefakte und 2xDownsampling kostet abartig viel Performance, da das Spiel intern in der doppelten Auflösung berechnet wird (bei 1920x1080 folglich 3840x2160).



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Also jeder der bisher AA per Treiber erzwingt,  bekommt eine durchsichtige Spielwelt aus bunten Farben - und das  unabhängig von AMD oder Nvidia-Karte.


Korrekt!



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch an. HD6970 und 11.4


Da würde ich gerne mal einen Screenshot sehen. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber ich glaub' nicht so wirklich dran.


----------



## Pravasi (29. Mai 2011)

Aha,
also an ist es definitiv.
Aber wirklich was bringen tut es nicht,ist also nur ne "Pseudo-Funktion",sozusagen.


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Boah Kinners, macht doch einfach mal Screenshots um es euch gegenseitig zu beweisen das da iwas an ist oder nicht...!

Ich würd gern mal ne Info zu meiner Frage von gestern haben, eine Seite zuvor...?!?


----------



## Keeper_2 (29. Mai 2011)

hm, ich hab so meine Probs mit dem Spiel.
Den Prolog habe ich ohne Probleme gespielt (Schäm, spiel auf einfach), aber in Akt 1 in Flotsam geh ich immer drauf wenn ich Flotsam verlasse und in den Wald oder in Höhlen gehe, da kommen dann immer mindestens 5 Gegner auf einmal und ich bin in nullkommanichts tot. Mein Char ist auf Level 7. Geht das anderen auch so ?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Mit meiner Zusammenstellung (siehe Sysprofile) spiele ich The Witcher 2 auf hoher Detailstufe,
> 8xSSAA und 16xAF,mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768 bei ca. 30FPS und Über-Sampling ist deaktiviert.
> Das Spiel wurde automatisch auf die Version 1.1 aktualisiert, da ich das Spiel erst heute installiert habe.
> Als Treiber verwende ich immernoch den 10.4.



Also erstens würde ich die Auflösung höher schrauben. Dann lieber bei den Grafikeinstellungen etwas zurück gehen.
Als zweites würde ich mir mal einen neueren Treiber installieren, da müsste es doch schon wesentlich bessere geben.


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Keeper_2 schrieb:


> hm, ich hab so meine Probs mit dem Spiel.
> Den Prolog habe ich ohne Probleme gespielt (Schäm, spiel auf einfach), aber in Akt 1 in Flotsam geh ich immer drauf wenn ich Flotsam verlasse und in den Wald oder in Höhlen gehe, da kommen dann immer mindestens 5 Gegner auf einmal und ich bin in nullkommanichts tot. Mein Char ist auf Level 7. Geht das anderen auch so ?


 
Kommt drauf an, was für Gegner töten dich denn...? Die Nekker, oder diese Insektenviecher...? Hast Du Dir n Silberschwert machen lassen & nutzt du überhaupt die Zeichen und Bomben etc...??


----------



## Keeper_2 (29. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was für Gegner töten dich denn...? Die Nekker, oder diese Insektenviecher...? Hast Du Dir n Silberschwert machen lassen & nutzt du überhaupt die Zeichen und Bomben etc...??


 
Diese grossen Krabbelviecher und die Typen die aus dem Boden kommen.Bomben und Fallen nutze ich und meistens das Quen Zeichen, aber sind immer so viele, die "stubsen" mich hin und her und dann is vorbei


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Das sind die Nekker, die sind "eigentlich" harmlos, wenn se nicht grade in Scharen über 4 ankommen... Silberschwert dabei? Mit nem Stahlschwert wirste nix gegen die...

Ansonsten kannst denen auch gern mal nen Drachentraum oder so vor die Füße werfen, klappt auch ganz gut. Sich selber mit Quen schützen, dann ggf. noch n Yrden spielen und einen davon festsetzen + nochmal mitm Aard dazwischenhauen... Ist eigentlich kein Ding, musst auch immer auf deine Schlagkombi achten, 3 schnelle Attacken & dann noch nen schweren Schlag hinterher..


----------



## Pravasi (29. Mai 2011)

Und immer wieder raus aus der menge und sich nicht zum mittelpunkt des gschehens machen,d.h.wegrollen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2011)

Keeper_2 schrieb:


> Diese grossen Krabbelviecher und die Typen die aus dem Boden kommen.Bomben und Fallen nutze ich und meistens das Quen Zeichen, aber sind immer so viele, die "stubsen" mich hin und her und dann is vorbei


 
Du musst größere Gruppen mit Grapeshot-Bomben erstmal verkleinern und dich nie in Kämpfe mit mehreren Gegnern ziehen lassen - das ist frühestens dann nicht mehr hoffnungslos, wenn du mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig angreifen kannst mit der Fähigkeit Whirl (Brandung). 
Ansonsten immer versuchen die Gegner einzeln zu erwischen und sie schnell plattmachen.


----------



## Keeper_2 (29. Mai 2011)

ok, danke erstmal für die Tips, bei 1-3 Gegner und bei menschlichen Gegnern habe ich auch keine Probs Habe leider noch kein Silberschert, mir fehlt noch eine Zutat um mir eins bauen zu lassen


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2011)

Keeper_2 schrieb:


> ok, danke erstmal für die Tips, bei 1-3 Gegner und bei menschlichen Gegnern habe ich auch keine Probs Habe leider noch kein Silberschert, mir fehlt noch eine Zutat um mir eins bauen zu lassen


 
Oha, na dann ist es kein Wunder - ohne Silberschwert sind die Gegner ungefähr dreimal so hart 
Was fehlt dir denn noch?


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Ich brauche bitte mal Hilfe.. Hänge immer noch in Vergen fest, hab da nun glaub ich alles abgelaufen was es abzulaufen gibt, Minen sind durch, war im Steinbruch und hab die Harpyen plattgemacht usw. 1. Wo finde ich den Schlüssel für die Kiste, die auf dem Vorsprung in der Nähe des Nestes steht...? 2. wo finde ich den schlüssel für den Eingang, unten in der hintersten Ecke des Steinbruchs...? 3. Was hat es mit den paar Steinen da im Steinbruch auf sich, die leuchten wenn ich das Medallion zur Hilfe nehme...? Und 4. Wie komm ich da irgendwie mal weiter...? :/


----------



## Pravasi (29. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich das Endiagengift das er von den Viechern braucht die ihn immer umhauen weil er kein Silberschwert hat,was er braucht um mal eins von ihnen zu töten, um endlich sich mal ein Silberschwert machen zu können.
Du kannst auch mal in Meditation gehen und den einen oder anderen Tag vorbeirauschen lassen. Irgendwann hat dann der Zwerg in der Schmiede auch ein Silberschwert im Angebot.
Das ist dann zwar etwas schlechter als das zum selber bauen lassen,aber erstmal funktioniert es.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ich brauche bitte mal Hilfe.. Hänge immer noch in Vergen fest, hab da nun glaub ich alles abgelaufen was es abzulaufen gibt, Minen sind durch, war im Steinbruch und hab die Harpyen plattgemacht usw. 1. Wo finde ich den Schlüssel für die Kiste, die auf dem Vorsprung in der Nähe des Nestes steht...? 2. wo finde ich den schlüssel für den Eingang, unten in der hintersten Ecke des Steinbruchs...? 3. Was hat es mit den paar Steinen da im Steinbruch auf sich, die leuchten wenn ich das Medallion zur Hilfe nehme...? Und 4. Wie komm ich da irgendwie mal weiter...? :/




Aaalso. 


Spoiler



Den Schlüssel für die Kiste bekommst du erst später, wenn du die Traumkristalle aus der Harpyenhöhle geholt hast und den Alptraum des Zwergs gesehen hast. In die Harpyenhöhle mit den Traumkristallen kommst du erst, wenn du Philippa den einen Traumkristall in der nähe der Zwergenkrypta gebracht hast. Die Steine auf die das Medaillon reagiert tun nichts weiter als dich zu der Truhe zu lotsen


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Ahhh okay.. Ich bin nu auch nochmal alles abgelaufen und hab tatsächlich noch ne Wand gefunden, da war der komische Geist drin... Nu ab zu Henselt...


----------



## Keeper_2 (29. Mai 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Oha, na dann ist es kein Wunder - ohne Silberschwert sind die Gegner ungefähr dreimal so hart
> Was fehlt dir denn noch?


 
jo, alles klar, Silberschwer da und plötzlich ist alles ganz einfach  Prima nun kann es endlich richtig weitergehen


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Keeper_2 schrieb:


> jo, alles klar, Silberschwer da und plötzlich ist alles ganz einfach  Prima nun kann es endlich richtig weitergehen


 
Ja so ging mir das auch am Anfang, hatte das Schema dafür übersehen...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt komme ich das erste mal auch nicht weiter:

Die Stelle, an der bei dieser Nekromantie die Vision endet und man sich auf den Weg zum Versteck der Königsmörder begibt:



Spoiler



Das komisch ist, mein Kompass zeigt mir den totalen Stuss an, könnte ein Bug sein. Der Pfeil zeigt in eine komplett andere Richtung, als mir das Ausrufezeichen auf der Karte angegeben wird.
Das Ausrufezeichen führt mich in die Schluchten am Strand, doch sobald ich in diesen Schluchten rum laufe. führt mich der Pfeil wieder nach draussen. Irgend wie herrscht da das totale Chaos.


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So, jetzt komme ich das erste mal auch nicht weiter:
> 
> Die Stelle, an der bei dieser Nekromantie die Vision endet und man sich auf den Weg zum Versteck der Königsmörder begibt:
> 
> ...


 
Ja da war ich vorhin auch... Du musst "halb" bis zum Strand laufen, da geht iwo vorher noch n anderer Weg (ich glaub links) ab... Dann dem Weg folgen und du müsstest dann schon die Kadaver der Harpyien auf dem Boden finden... Hab auch ziemlich gesucht, bin vorher bei dem Troll gelandet, dachte der redet mal mit mir, aber nee... gleich raufgehauen...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2011)

Da gibt es kein links. Ist das der Strand, der hinter der Kampfarena raus führt?


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

ich bin grade noch mal ins game gegangen.. Geh mal hinten bei den "blauen" Zelten raus, da kommt der flußlauf... da steht son pfeiler im wasser, da gehste rüber und dann da in die felsen rein... dann eigentlich nur dem weg folgen, gibt nur einmal ne abzweigung, hab mir grade nicht gemerkt wolang müsste aber links sein.. dann kommste bei dem harpyienstein vorbei usw...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2011)

Habs gefunden. Mich würde nur interessieren, warum mich die Kartenmarkierung wo ganz anders hin geführt hat.


----------



## r|sen_ (29. Mai 2011)

Kann ich dir auch niczht sagen, bist aber nicht allein damit.. Ging mir genauso...


----------



## r|sen_ (30. Mai 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage... Bin in Loc Muinne, kurz vor dem Kampf gegen die Nilfgaarder... Habe nun einige Tränke & Öle genommen damit die Kämpfe schnell zu Ende gehen. Iwie laggt das Spiel nun ziemlich krass, keine Ahnung warum... Die Maus geht schleppend und die Bilder laufen nicht mehr so flüssig wie bisher. Hat noch jmd sowas beobachtet...?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Mai 2011)

friert bei euch eigentlich auch stäntig Gerald irgendwo fest? Es ist nur die Figur die sich nicht mehr bewegt. Alles drum herum läuft einwandfrei weiter. Selbst kämpfen kann ich weiterhin nur sehe ich dabei nur wie Gerald wie eingefroren da steht. Ist jetzt schon 2x passiert


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Mai 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> friert bei euch eigentlich auch stäntig Gerald irgendwo fest? Es ist nur die Figur die sich nicht mehr bewegt. Alles drum herum läuft einwandfrei weiter. Selbst kämpfen kann ich weiterhin nur sehe ich dabei nur wie Gerald wie eingefroren da steht. Ist jetzt schon 2x passiert


 
Ich hatte auch schon das Problem, dass die Steuerung teilweise bzw ganz einfriert. Einmal konnte ich sogar nach dem neu Laden nicht mehr laufen sondern stand da wie angenagelt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch das Problem das ihr die Leute nicht versteht weil der Hintergrund lauter ist als das Gespräch? Wieso gibt es da unter den Soundeinstellungen nur die Regelung der Lautstärke der Musik und dem Rest Im jeden anderen RPG kann man die Sprache und die Umgebungsgeräusche getrennt einstellen damit man die Leute auch versteht. Hier beim Witcher 2 nicht 

Und was mich auch nervt sind die Fakeln "Licht an Licht aus". Ständig gehen mir die Säckchen voll mit Gegenständen verloren weil ich nur die blöde Fakel ein oder aus schalten kann. Da kann ich mich drehen und wenden wie ich will. Ich bekomme einfach das Säckchen am Boden nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Fackeln nervt mich auch, bist also nicht allein damit. Es hilft aber viel die Waffe weg zu stecken und langsam zu gehen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Mai 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit den Fackeln nervt mich auch, bist also nicht allein damit. Es hilft aber viel die Waffe weg zu stecken und langsam zu gehen.


 Werde das morgen mal Testen.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2011)

Mach das und sag bescheit. Ich steck jedenfalls immer sofort die Waffe manuell weg, sowie der letzte Gegner fällt.


----------



## Pravasi (31. Mai 2011)

Der patch lässt sich bei mir ja nicht installieren,-egal.
Aber seit ich es probiert habe,habe ich neuen Spass:
Alle Einstellungen haben sich zurückgesetzt-egal,kann man ja wieder ändern.
Bloss die Tastaturbelegung muss ich jetzt bei jedem start neu einstellen,witzig,aber auch kein Drama.
ABER DIE UNTERTITEL! ich weiss nicht mehr,wo ich die vorher abgeschaltet hatte...find ich nirgendswo mehr ne Option für.
Dabei hatte ich sie sonst immer aus.
Weiss jemand was?


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Mai 2011)

Im Spiel unter Einstellungen --> Spiel! 
...und vielleicht ist Deine User.ini oder eine andere Datei Schreibgeschützt?


----------



## Pravasi (1. Juni 2011)

Oh man.
Wo ich überall geguckt habe...


----------



## r|sen_ (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn man sich inzwischen so die Beteiligung hier anschaut, könnte man meinen die meisten haben das Game schnell durchgerockt und dann das Interesse verloren...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Wenn man sich inzwischen so die Beteiligung hier anschaut, könnte man meinen die meisten haben das Game schnell durchgerockt und dann das Interesse verloren...


 Ich habe das Spiel erst seit letzten Wochenende und bin demnach noch im Akt 1. Blöd finde ich die Registrierung. Meine Zugangsdaten aus Witcher 1 interessierte die Anmeldung nicht. Jetzt musste ich mich mit selben Daten noch mal neu Anmelden  Und irgendwie raff ich die umfangreiche Menü und Untermenü und Zusatzmenüs noch nicht so richtig. Da war Witcher 1 Anwendungsfreundlicher. Und das "Extra" nach der Registrierung "Polnische Sprache und Untertitel"  

Gibt es eigentlich eine Taste womit ich Gegenstände ins Inventar aufnehmen kann? Das Setting mit der Maus finde ich persönlich unkomfortabel. So eine Zuweisung einer Taste für "Alles nehmen" würde ich spitze finden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juni 2011)

Ich spiels noch, aber was soll ich zum Spiel gross schreiben? Sehr nett, aber auch bissl unoptimiert und buggy. Jo. 

Zu dem Spiel kann man nicht viel schreiben. Wie Gamestar schreibt, es ist wie ein Fantasy-Roman zum Mitspielen. Erleben, Spass haben und gut. Viel zu sabbeln gibst eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Mario432 (1. Juni 2011)

@Split99999 "unoptmiert und buggy" ?? Kannst du Beispiele nennen. 

Also bei mir läuft das Game 1a und ich bin auch voll begeistert.

Kritik: - etwas zu kurz, vorallem der 3. Akt
- Kisten können einfach ausgeräumt werden (In Risen hat man da vom Besitzer aufs Maul bekommen  oder man musste auch einige Kisten knacken)
- im 3. Akt auch etwas zu leicht

Aber sonst ein spitzen Game


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema buggy würde mir spontan einfallen, das es manchmal den Fehler hat ein Questziel auf der Karte falsch zu markieren.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

oder das gerald an ort und stelle fest friert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juni 2011)

Mario432 schrieb:


> @Split99999 "unoptmiert und buggy" ?? Kannst du Beispiele nennen.
> 
> Also bei mir läuft das Game 1a und ich bin auch voll begeistert.
> 
> ...



Ja, unoptimierte Balance (am Anfang zu schwer, am Ende zu leicht), leicht träges Kampfsystem, manchmal kann ich mein Schwert nicht wegstecken, im Kaedwen-Lager kann ich mir kein kaedwenisches Schwert machen lassen (der macht mir immer nen Billigschwert), in Bindegarn ist irgendwas mit ner Sounddatei fehlerhaft (der Märchenonkel labert auch im Schlaf), dann hab ich nen Dialogbug in Keadwen (Gerald fragt wo ein Questgegenstand zu finden ist den er schon längst hat) und den Troll DLC konnt ich paar Tage nicht laden.


----------



## Mario432 (1. Juni 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, unoptimierte Balance (am Anfang zu schwer, am Ende zu leicht), leicht träges Kampfsystem, manchmal kann ich mein Schwert nicht wegstecken, im Kaedwen-Lager kann ich mir kein kaedwenisches Schwert machen lassen (der macht mir immer nen Billigschwert), in Bindegarn ist irgendwas mit ner Sounddatei fehlerhaft (der Märchenonkel labert auch im Schlaf), dann hab ich nen Dialogbug in Keadwen (Gerald fragt wo ein Questgegenstand zu finden ist den er schon längst hat) und den Troll DLC konnt ich paar Tage nicht laden.


 
OK überredet  "manchmal kann ich mein Schwert nicht wegstecken" und "am Anfang zu schwer, am Ende zu leicht" hast du vollkommen recht. Aber es waren keine schwerwiegenden Fehler und bei mir ist Gerald auch nicht an ort und stelle festgefroren. Aber bei solchen Spielen bleiben Fehler nie ganz aus. 
Im Großen und Ganzen ein sehr schönes Spiel mit super Optik und coolen Sprüchen


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch geschrieben: "bissl unoptimiert und buggy". Ist ein klasse Spiel und ich würds mir trotzdem jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab festgestellt, dass TW2 eigentlich 2 Spiele ist, oder zumindest 4 statt nur 3 Akte hat - die verschiedenen Seiten im zweiten Akt nach der Entscheidung im ersten Akt bringen nicht nur eigene Schauplätze sondern auch ne eigene Handlung mit und man würde wirklich was verpassen wenn man nicht beide Seiten ausprobiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juni 2011)

Ich finde, sie hätten statt 3 Akte lieber 4 machen sollen und keinen alternativen 2 Akt, dann wäre das schwache Finale vielleicht nicht so auf Kritik gestossen und der Spieler müsste nicht nachm Durchspielen Ende Akt 1 wieder anfangen um einen verpassten grossen Teil des Spiels auszukosten. Ich weiss schon was sie sich dabei gedacht haben: Wiederspielwert erhöhen und ein konsequentes Rollenspiel bieten, aber ich finds trotzdem eher weniger gut so. Wiederspielwert und hohe Konsequenz sind mir nicht so wichtig wie ein maximales Erlebnis beim ersten Durchspielen.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2011)

Hängt der zweite Akt eigentlich nur von der Entscheidung ab, die man am Ende vom ersten Akt fällt?


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juni 2011)

Jo, Ende Akt 1 zu Roche oder Iorweth gehen ist die Schlüsselentscheidung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Jo, Ende Akt 1 zu Roche oder Iorweth gehen ist die Schlüsselentscheidung.


 
Hat hier jemand schon beide Versionen gespielt?


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juni 2011)

Ich nicht, aber steht im Lösungsbuch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

Also das mit den Aufheben von Gegenständen ist immer noch ein bisschen tricki. Ich muss teilweise mehrere male um ein Gegenstand herum laufen bis ich es aufnehmen kann 

Und gerade hatte ich einen Sound Bug der war nicht von schlechten Eltern:
1 Am Anfang konnte ich mich mit niemanden mehr unterhalten, war einfach kein Gesprächston da
2 Nach Level neu starten war dann auch die Hintergrundmusik weg/ Das Spiel komplett neu starten brachte auch nichts
3. Nach Neustart des PCs hörte ich nur noch die Laufgeräusche 
Jetzt bin ich eine weile im Kreis herum gelaufen und habe herum probiert ob ich noch andere Töne bekomme und nach und nach kam dann der ganze Ton wieder  Jetzt höre ich die Leute wieder untereinander reden und höre was Gerald mit anderen KI spricht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon beide Versionen gespielt?


 
Fast - bin grade beim zweiten Durchgang fast fertig in Loc Muinne.


----------



## derstef (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

kann mal jemand seine PCUber.ini aus dem bin\config\profiles Verzeichnis hochladen?
Habe meine vergessen zu sichern bevor ich sie geändert habe 

Danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Fast - bin grade beim zweiten Durchgang fast fertig in Loc Muinne.


 UNd, welcher Weg hat dir besser gefallen?
Ich bin gerade beim zweiten Mal dran und mir gefällt (bisher) Iorweth weg besser!


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> UNd, welcher Weg hat dir besser gefallen?
> Ich bin gerade beim zweiten Mal dran und mir gefällt (bisher) Iorweth weg besser!


 
Hmm aaalso - vom moralischen Standpunkt gesehen gefällt mir der Weg mit Iorveth auch besser, aber ich hab das Gefühl dass auf der anderen Seite mehr Story erzählt wird. Zum Beispiel 



Spoiler



die Münzen mit dem Fischsymbol drauf, von denen zb auch meiner Premium Edition eine beiliegt, kommen nur im Kaedwenischen Heerlager vor - beim ersten Durchgang hatte ich keinen Plan was diese Münze jetzt sollte. Außerdem trifft man nur mit Roche die Königsmörder im zweiten Akt nochmal. Auch die Questreihe zur Aufhebung des Blutfluchs ist deutlich länger und kam mir tiefgehender vor als auf der Seite der Freiheitskämpfer... komische Sache. Ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass diese Seite des Spiels mehr Aufmerksamkeit abbekommen hat bei der Entwicklung - eigentlich Schade. Und man bekommt auch nur mit Roche das vergesse Vran-Schwert, mein Lieblingsschlachtwerkzeug ^^
Auch in Loc Muinne hat irgendwie die Roche-Quest "for Temeria" mehr hergemacht als die Iorveth-Quest "for a higher Cause"... Also alles in allem hab ich das Gefühl auf Roches Seite mehr vom Spiel erlebt zu haben. Das ist einerseits toll, weil es die schon sehr gute Geschichte auf der Iorveth-Seite noch übertrifft, andererseits ist es ärgerlich, dass die beiden Seiten nicht gleichwertiger sind.
Aber vielleicht sehe nur ich das so, vielleicht gefällt manchen auch alles auf Iorveths Seite besser - also findet es lieber selbst raus.


Viel Spaß noch beim Zocken, und unbedingt beide Seiten testen ^^


----------



## Pravasi (3. Juni 2011)

Morgen gibts ne neue Festplatte und den Wechsel von Vista zu W7.
Hab aber TW2 noch nicht ganz durch und würde gerne irgendwie meinen Spielstand mitnehmen. 
Muss ich da was auf nen Stick speichern und dann einfügen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist es offiziell. Gegen Ende des Jahres soll eine Version von TW 2 für die Xbox360 erscheinen. 

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (360) - Xbox 360-Fassung bestätigt | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Rollenspiel Spiel The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings


Pravasi 

Der Ordner mit den Savegames ist in Benutzer -> eigene Dokumente -> The Witcher 2. Die halt irgendwo extern sichern und nach der Neuinstallation einsetzen.


----------



## r|sen_ (3. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Morgen gibts ne neue Festplatte und den Wechsel von Vista zu W7.
> Hab aber TW2 noch nicht ganz durch und würde gerne irgendwie meinen Spielstand mitnehmen.
> Muss ich da was auf nen Stick speichern und dann einfügen?


 
Da brauchste aber nen großen Stick...  Unter Dokumente/The Witcher 2/... liegen die Savegames...

Man sollte vllt. alle Beiträge in Ruhe lesen.. xD


----------



## böhser onkel (3. Juni 2011)

ich hab mit dem G35 kein Sound, wisst ihr was da los ist ?

ansonst geht der Sound einwandfrei


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

Na da gibt es aber noch ein wenig zu Bugfixen

Mehrmals - Am Anfang friert Gerald gerne an Ort und Stelle fest - Neustart des Levels bzw. altes Save Laden hilft

1x Tonaussetzer bei Sprache, Unterhaltungen und Musik - Keine konkrete Lösung, irgendwann warum auch immer kam der Ton langsam wieder 

1x spontanes auf den Desktop werfen und schließen des Spiels - Keine Ahnung was da war

Registrieren mit alten Account aus The Witcher (1) geht nicht

Man muss teilweise Pixelgenau vor einem Gegenstand stehen damit Gerald diesen aufheben kann, befindet sich eine Fakel in der Nähe ist es auch mit eingesteckten Schwert nicht möglich den Gegenstand am Boden zu nehmen da die Fakel eine höhere Priorität hat. 

Die Leute reden teilweise so leise das die Hintergrundgeräusche das Gespräch überlagern - Hier wäre eine Separate Lautstärke Einstellung für SFX und Sprache sehr gut

Ebenfalls ist mir aufgefallen das es eine Zeit lang dauert bis ein Gespräch den Lautsprecherkanal wechselt. Steht jemand zum Beispiel links neben mir, höre ich ihn im linken Lautsprecher. drehe ich mich und das Gespräch findet nun rechts neben mir statt brauch es einige Sekunden bis der Ton aus dem rechten Lautsprecher kommt. Bis jetzt war das in anderen Spielen immer ein flüssiger Übergang.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2011)

Bin jetzt auch mit dem 2ten Durchspielen durch und muss M4xw0lf zustimmen. Wenn man das erste Mal mit Iorveth unterwegs war unbedingt nochmal mit Roche spielen. Da gewinnt das Spiel an Tiefe und man kann einige interessante Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## resu223 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hat jemand von euch schon die Quest "Der Geruch von Weihrauch" in Flotsam abgeschlossen????
Im Spiel beiliegenden Lösungsbuch und auch bei den Komplettlösungen anderer Webseiten steht dort, dass man für den Abschluss diesr Quest 1000 Orens bekommt.
Wenn ich nach der Quest ins Inventar schaue habe ich jedes mal jedoch nur 100 bekommen.
Kann mir einer von euch etwas dazu sagen????
Dank euch im voraus!!!!

Gruß resu223


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon die Quest "Der Geruch von Weihrauch" in Flotsam abgeschlossen????
> Im Spiel beiliegenden Lösungsbuch und auch bei den Komplettlösungen anderer Webseiten steht dort, dass man für den Abschluss diesr Quest 1000 Orens bekommt.
> Wenn ich nach der Quest ins Inventar schaue habe ich jedes mal jedoch nur 100 bekommen.
> Kann mir einer von euch etwas dazu sagen????
> Dank euch im voraus!!!!


 
Wenn du nur 100 Orens bekommst, dann ist es halt so!
Wenig Geld fördert Skill!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon die Quest "Der Geruch von Weihrauch" in Flotsam abgeschlossen????
> Im Spiel beiliegenden Lösungsbuch und auch bei den Komplettlösungen anderer Webseiten steht dort, dass man für den Abschluss diesr Quest 1000 Orens bekommt.
> ...


Es gibt da ja mehrere Leute in der Quest. Der eine Typ der dich am Hafen anheuert und die Meute die vor dem Giftmischer stehen. Von beiden bekommst du etwas. Von der Meute weil du ihn das Handwerk gelegt hast und von dem Typen am Hafen wenn du ihm das Rezept von dem Giftmischer bringst. Nach dem Rezept musst du dem VK aber erst fragen/ drohen oder verzaubern damit dieser dir das Rezept gibt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon die Quest "Der Geruch von Weihrauch" in Flotsam abgeschlossen????
> Im Spiel beiliegenden Lösungsbuch und auch bei den Komplettlösungen anderer Webseiten steht dort, dass man für den Abschluss diesr Quest 1000 Orens bekommt.
> ...


 
Es kommt sicher darauf an ob man den Drogenpanscher am Leben lässt oder nicht.


----------



## Primer (3. Juni 2011)

Ahh, eine Quest und 1000 Lösungen XD
...das ist ja das schöne an dem Spiel.



Spoiler



Ich kann dirs zwar nicht versprechen, aber ich nehme an dass du das Originalrezept zum Typen am Hafen bringen musst. Nun darauf bestehen mit kommen zu dürfen...Augen verbinden lassen und letztendlich Auf das Angebot des nun neuen Drogenpunchers eingehe. Das ist mMn die lukrativste Variante.


----------



## resu223 (3. Juni 2011)

Ja Skill hin Skill her... nur wie war das denn bei euch? Habt ihr so nen Batzen Orens bekommen oder nicht ..ich meine es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen 100 und 1000 Orens.....
Selbst mit dem Orens der Leute auf dem Marktplatz komme ich auf "nur 200" Orens.
Wäre schöne wenn einer hierzu einen "Erfahrungsbericht hat"

greetz

....habe gerade den Spoiler von primerp noch gesehen ...selbst da gibts nur 100 Orens


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade die Information über den Launcher bekommen, dass ein neuer 
Patch mit der Version 1.2 rausgekommen ist, nur möchte ich wissen, was dieser Patch bringen wird?
Herrunterladen kann ich es derzeit noch nicht, weil es derzeit keine Verbindung gibt,
aber das werde ich eventuell morgens probieren.


Edit:
Ich habe es gefunden: http://www.en.thewitcher.com/patch1-2/

Laut dem Changelog kommt nicht nur eine weitere DLC namens "Barbers and Coiffeuses"
dazu, sondern es werden auch einige Fehler gefixt u.a gibt es volle Unerstützung für die Logitech G35
und weitere USB-Headsets, die an einer Onboard-Soundchip angeschlossen sind,
Spielstände verbrauchen weniger Festplattenspeicher und können jetzt bei Bedarf gelöscht werden, etc.


----------



## Sieben (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

der Patch ist zum Download bereit... zumindest bei mir


----------



## dagobertduck (3. Juni 2011)

*Patch 1.2​*Nach dem Update habt ihr dann Version 1.2.6276.44681. Witcher 2 muß zuerst auf Version 1.1 aktualisiert sein, bevor ihr den Patch 1.2  draufspielt. Bei wem sich der Patch nicht installieren lässt kann seine DLC's aus dem Ordner "CookedPC" im Installationsverzeichnis löschen, da alle bisher veröffentlichten DLC's im Patch 1.2 mitinstalliert werden. Wem das nicht hilft bleibt nur mehr eine Neuinstallation (mir ergings auch nicht anders!) - die alten Speicherstände lassen sich bei mir übrigens problemlos laden.

* offizielle Downlloadlinks für Patch 1.2*: 



Spoiler



Patch 1.2 - thewitcher.com oder The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings - Patches & Download Content



*Größe:   67,9 MB​*
*changelog:​*

Spoiler



Korrekturen und Anpassungen in Patch 1.2 (2. Juni 2011)

1.	bisher veröffentlichten Inhalte zum Herunterladen (DLCs) installiert:
-	„Uniformjacke der Blauen Streifen“
-	„Ultimatives Alchemistenset“
-	„Ultimatives Magieset“
-	„Ultimatives Schwertkämpferset“
-	„Finale Hiebe-Paket“
-	„Mysteriöser Händler“
-	„Probleme mit dem Troll“

2.	Patch 1.2 enthält ein neues kostenloses DLC-Paket namens „Barbiere und Friseusen“
3.	Gespeicherte Spielstände werden nun automatisch komprimiert und benötigen daher weniger Festplattenspeicher.
4.	Das Spielmenü enthält jetzt eine Option, die das Löschen gespeicherter Spielstände erlaubt. 
5.	Das Spielmenü lädt nun deutlich rascher.
6.	Das Spiel unterstützt jetzt Logitech G35-Kopfhörer.
7.	Die Tastenbelegungsfunktion wurde in mehreren Hinsichten überarbeitet (es lassen sich jetzt Aktionen auf Ziffernblock und Pfeiltasten legen).
8.	Analogsticks von Gamepads funktionieren jetzt korrekt im GUI.
9.	An der Spielbalance des Prologs wurden mehrere Anpassungen vorgenommen.
10.	Eine Zielfixierung geht bei zunehmender Distanz zum Ziel nicht mehr verloren.
11.	Die Blocken-Funktion wurde überarbeitet. Außerdem wurde die Reaktionsfähigkeit des Spielcharakters im Kampf verbessert, und Geralt kann im normalen 

Kampf mehr als ein Ziel angreifen.
12.	Mehrere Korrekturen wurden an den Statistiken der Schemas für Gegenstände im Handwerksfenster vorgenommen. 
13.	Gespeicherte The Witcher 1-Spielstände werden nun korrekt importiert.
14.	Es wurde automatisches Speichern vor dem Kampf gegen den Draug hinzugefügt.
15.	Leuchtbomben sind nun zwei (2) Minuten aktiv.
16.	Ein Problem mit dem Verwenden von Bomben oder anderen Gegenständen, die sich gar nicht im Charakterinventar befanden, ist nun behoben.
17.	Texturen mit islamischen und ähnlichen Themen wurden entfernt und/oder ersetzt.
18.	Es wurden mehrere Fixes an Spieldialogen vorgenommen.
19.	Ein Problem, das zu Anfang des dritten Aktes einen Levelaufstieg blockierte, wurde behoben.
20.	Es wurde ein Problem behoben, das Geralt nach der Zerstörung von Nekker-Nestern in T-Position einfrieren ließ.
21.	Wachen können Geralt jetzt nicht mehr blockieren, wenn er sich auf einer Leiter befindet.
22.	Messer können freundlich gesinnten NPCs jetzt nicht mehr schaden.
23.	Ein Bug bei der Verwendung einiger Behältnisse wurde behoben.
24.	Schattenbeinwurz (Zutat, die zum Abschluss einer Quest benötigt wird) kann jetzt nicht mehr verkauft werden.
25.	Zutaten, die zum Abschluss der Quest „Meliteles Herz“ erforderlich sind, wurden zum Spiel hinzugefügt.
26.	Die Quest „Probleme mit dem Troll“ wurde repariert, sodass der Kopf der Trollin jetzt bei einem Würfelpokerspiel gewonnen werden kann.
27.	Der Geist des Fähnleins kann jetzt nicht mehr von Erscheinungen vernichtet werden.
28.	Es wurde ein Problem behoben, das den Wächter (Operator) neutral sein ließ, wodurch er getötet werden konnte, ohne dass vorher eine Konversation 

stattgefunden hätte.
29.	Mehrere Nachbesserungen wurden vorgenommen, damit bestimmte NPCs nicht mehr blockiert werden können (König im Belagerungsturm, Ritter beim 

Einschlagen eines Tors im Prolog etc.).
30.	Die Quest „Drei Schwestern“ wurde repariert; die Tür bleibt jetzt nicht mehr dauerhaft verschlossen, sobald die Quest erfüllt ist.
31.	Mehrere Brüche im Spielfortschritt wurden behoben, darunter blockierte Meditationen, Unmöglichkeit zu speichern und blockierte Kämpfe nach dem 

Einsatz statischer Kameras (beispielsweise konnte das Spiel nach Abschluss der Quest „Unmoralisches Angebot“ nicht gespeichert werden).
32.	Der Bruch im Spielfortschritt während des Kampfes gegen den Drachen im dritten Akt (eingeschränkte Bewegungsmöglichkeiten) wurde behoben.
33.	Der Bruch im Spielfortschritt während des Kampfes gegen Detmold (dieser blieb manchmal hinter seiner Barriere und tat gar nichts) wurde behoben. 
34.	Der Bruch im Spielfortschritt (schwarzer Bildschirm) in der Quest „Ein Laden voller Träume“ wurde behoben.
35.	Der Bruch im Spielfortschritt, wenn das Ritual mit Anezka nicht abgeschlossen wurde, ist behoben.
36.	Der Bruch im Spielfortschritt während des Dialogs am Ufer bei der Quest „Verkatert“ wurde behoben.

Haben Sie Probleme entdeckt, die von den genannten Fixes nicht behoben werden? Bitte haben Sie Geduld mit uns.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Ja Skill hin Skill her... nur wie war das denn bei euch? Habt ihr so nen Batzen Orens bekommen oder nicht ..ich meine es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen 100 und 1000 Orens.....
> Selbst mit dem Orens der Leute auf dem Marktplatz komme ich auf "nur 200" Orens.
> Wäre schöne wenn einer hierzu einen "Erfahrungsbericht hat"
> 
> ...


 Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das ziemlich egal und so was von absolut egal gewesen ob es nun 10, 100 oder 1000 Orens waren. Ich habe doch die Quest gespielt weil ich die Geschichte wissen wollte und nicht des Geldes wegen  Man kann sich auch echt affig tun


----------



## Sieben (3. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das ziemlich egal und so was von absolut egal gewesen ob es nun 10, 100 oder 1000 Orens waren. Ich habe doch die Quest gespielt weil ich die Geschichte wissen wollte und nicht des Geldes wegen  Man kann sich auch echt affig tun



Dito. Hab den Laden schließen lassen und 100 dafür bekommen. Ein ruhiges Gewissen ist mir mehr wert als 1000 Orens. Ich kann für Geld Leute in der Kneipe verhauen! (keine Gewissensbisse, da sie ja die Möglichkeit haben mich zu besiegen  )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juni 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Dito. Hab den Laden schließen lassen und 100 dafür bekommen. Ein ruhiges Gewissen ist mir mehr wert als 1000 Orens. Ich kann für Geld Leute in der Kneipe verhauen! (keine Gewissensbisse, da sie ja die Möglichkeit haben mich zu besiegen  )


 
Genau das!
Und das macht The Witcher (2) so interessant, man muss bei jeder Aktion sein Gewissen befragen!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nun den 1.2 Patch gerade installiert und der Launcher hat abgenommen kann das sein? Auf dem ersten Blick fehlt der Link zu "Herunterladbarer Inhalt" oder so ähnlich hieß der.


----------



## Sieben (3. Juni 2011)

Bei mir lädt der noch, da ich mit nem Stick drin bin und ich den noch nicht aufgeladen haben ("Flatrates" mit Volumenbegrenzungen nerven und sollten nicht Flatrates genannt werden).

Könnte sein, dass die kleinen DLCs ab sofort immer per Patch verfügbar gemacht werden und CDRP künftig kein Geld mehr verlangt bzw. wird (hat ja bishe noch kein Geld gekostet). Deswegen verzichten sie evtl. auf den Link...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

Na ja das was die Angeboten haben "Polnische Sprache und Text" können die sich auch schenken  Dafür habe ich heute ein wenig Vulgärsprache gelernt. Gibt doch tatsächlich was was ich noch nicht kenne


----------



## Sieben (3. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Na ja das was die Angeboten haben "Polnische Sprache und Text" können die sich auch schenken  Dafür habe ich heute ein wenig Vulgärsprache gelernt. Gibt doch tatsächlich was was ich noch nicht kenne



Hmm, stimmt da war ja noch die Originalsprache... Wollt ich eigentlich mal spielen (Originalsprache soll ja immer die Beste sein  ), eventuell ja jetzt im Patch inbegriffen?! Die "Vulgärsprache"... ist ja nicht so, dass man sie nicht schon vorher kannte, nur die Kombination einzelner Wörter bringt mich manchmal zum lachen und überzeugt durch ihre Originalität


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Juni 2011)

> Ich habe nun den 1.2 Patch gerade installiert und der Launcher hat abgenommen kann das sein?


Auch bei mir hatte der Launcher eine Diät gemacht und sieht jetzt so aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit dem Patch 1.2 scheinen bei mir die Menüs schneller zu öffnen und das 
Spiel läuft jetzt etwas runder und besser, hoffentlich konnt es zu wenigern Abstürzen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

Haben die eigentlich was an dem aufheben System gemacht? Bin heute wieder zig mal um einen Gegenstand gelaufen bis ich den endlich anklicken konnte  Und wenn man die Sprache Lautstärke unabhängig noch Einstellen kann wäre das Super.


----------



## Sieben (3. Juni 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> [...]
> Spiel läuft jetzt etwas runder und besser, hoffentlich konnt es zu wenigern Abstürzen.


 
Abstürze hatte ich auch. Hab im Menü die Option "Texturspeicher-Budget (MB) von "Hoch" auf "Mittel" gesetzt (VRAM 1024MB) und jetzt dauerts, bis das Spiel zum Desktop zurückkehrt. Muss wohl am Spiel liegen. Das hatte ich das Letzte mal bei Batman:AA : Je höhrt AA eingestellt war, desto schneller war der Speicher vollgemüllt. Neustart für flüssiges Spielen war/ ist bei mir Pflicht. Wenns anfängt zu Ruckeln, obwohl vorher das Gebiet flüssig lief, gebe ich dem Spiel noch 30 Min 

Edit: Hab das Update gezogen und man sollte auf jedenfall noch mal die Grafikeinstellungen einstellen. Hatte das nicht gemacht und das Bild sah richtig hässlich aus. Keine Ahnung warum. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Unschärfe (meine jetzt den verschwommenen Hintergrund) nicht mehr so extrem erscheint, als ob Geralt kurzsichtig wäre... . Hab aber auch eine Zeit ohne gespielt und es kann auch an Akt2 liegen (in Akt 1 hat mich das gestört und habe die Option deswegen ausgeschaltet). Insgesamt macht das Spiel für mich einen flüssigeren Eindruck.

Wie gesagt, alles subjektiv. Sollte jeder für sich entscheiden und meinen Text sowieso nicht für ernst nehmen


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Abstürze hatte ich auch. Hab im Menü die Option "Texturspeicher-Budget (MB) von "Hoch" auf "Mittel" gesetzt (VRAM 1024MB) und jetzt dauerts, bis das Spiel zum Desktop zurückkehrt. Muss wohl am Spiel liegen. Das hatte ich das Letzte mal bei Batman:AA : Je höhrt AA eingestellt war, desto schneller war der Speicher vollgemüllt. Neustart für flüssiges Spielen war/ ist bei mir Pflicht. Wenns anfängt zu Ruckeln, obwohl vorher das Gebiet flüssig lief, gebe ich dem Spiel noch 30 Min


 
Was für ne Karte hast du denn? Ich hab den Texturspeicher auf Sehr Hoch, ohne dass ich Abstürze bekomme.


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2011)

Öhm, wie und wo kann ich denn nun meine risur ändern?! Ich hab schon bei einigen Händlern und in der Schenke nachgesehen aber nirgendwo kann ich die Frisur ändern. Weiß jemand rat?

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## r|sen_ (3. Juni 2011)

Die frisur...? hab ich noch nie gesehen..xD

Bei mir kommt wieder der fehler das ich den Patch nicht insten kann, iwas vonwegen falsche Spielversion..


----------



## byte1981 (3. Juni 2011)

Also im ersten Akt geht es gegenüber vom Schmied beim Buchhändler.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Öhm, wie und wo kann ich denn nun meine risur ändern?! Ich hab schon bei einigen Händlern und in der Schenke nachgesehen aber nirgendwo kann ich die Frisur ändern. Weiß jemand rat?
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-


 Das wäre mir aber echt neu das man überhaupt was an Gerald ändern kann  Abgesehen von den Kleidern


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Das wäre mir aber echt neu das man überhaupt was an Gerald ändern kann  Abgesehen von den Kleidern


 
Mir auch, aber in Patch 1.2 sollen doch Frisuren( u.a. die offene aus dem ersten Teil) enthalten sein. Deshalb frage ich ja.


----------



## r|sen_ (3. Juni 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mir auch, aber in Patch 1.2 sollen doch Frisuren( u.a. die offene aus dem ersten Teil) enthalten sein. Deshalb frage ich ja.


 
Ahh okay, das is mal komplett an mir vorbeigegangen... ich kann den Patch nicht mal installieren.. ^^ Super Arbeit da aus Polen..


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mir auch, aber in Patch 1.2 sollen doch Frisuren( u.a. die offene aus dem ersten Teil) enthalten sein. Deshalb frage ich ja.


 Hm, keine Ahnung. Der soll also eben dem Schmied bzw. Gegenüber dem Schmied sein? Das ist doch nur eine Bücherei? Werde das morgen mal antesten.


----------



## byte1981 (3. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung. Der soll also eben dem Schmied bzw. Gegenüber dem Schmied sein? Das ist doch nur eine Bücherei? Werde das morgen mal antesten.


 

Genau bei den Typen in der Bücherei.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

byte1981 schrieb:


> Genau bei den Typen in der Bücherei.


 Dem Typ mit der Brille oder dem Zwerg?


----------



## byte1981 (3. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Dem Typ mit der Brille oder dem Zwerg?


 
Der Zwerg der auch die Bücher verkauft.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

Das probiere ich morgen gleich mal aus


----------



## XeonB (3. Juni 2011)

Will morgen das Spiel endlich installieren. Der 1.1 Patch wird ja automatisch geladen. Muss ich den1.2 dann per Hand installieren oder wird der auch automatisch mitinst.? Wo kann ich den dann die versionsnummer abrufen.
Danke


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2011)

Nöp, der wird direkt mitinstalliert.

Aber nun bitte nochmal zum Frisör. Ich bin im 2. Akt und finde dort keinen. Hat einer ihn schon in dem Lager gefunden?! Will mal gucken was für Frisuren so zur Auswahl stehen...


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kommt auch ungültige Version...

Lest mal den Log zum Patch, da steht unter 2. wer wo Friseuse macht.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wurde gerade 1-2 automatisch beigefügt. Läuft inzwischen alles super. Aber die Zusatzinhalte sind nicht mehr anwählbar.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2011)

Es kann sein dass es vorher auch schon so war aber:

Habt ihr im Vollbildmodus während der ganzen Zeit auch immer die Schwarzen Balken (1680x1050 bei 21,.. Zoll) wie beim 16:9 Spielfilm? Wurde das Spiel vor dem Update nicht auf den ganzen Monitor gestreckt


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2011)

Also bei 1920x1080 hat sich scheinbar nichts verändert.


----------



## ThoR65 (4. Juni 2011)

Hmmmmmm... ich seh auch keine Balken. Aber dafür alles andere in 3D. Ist schon ein etwas anderes Spielgefühl. Und macht jede menge laune. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2011)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm... ich seh auch keine Balken. Aber dafür alles andere in 3D. Ist schon ein etwas anderes Spielgefühl. Und macht jede menge laune.
> 
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


 Die Aussage hat mir jetzt Super weiter geholfen, ich danke dir  Und reale Brüste sind mir lieber als Quellcode 

Ich bin mir eben nicht mehr sicher ob ich davor schon Schwarze Balken hatte oder erst seit dem 1.2 Patch. Stört zwar nicht sonderlich aber ein Spiel in 16:9 spielen wen der Monitor und die Auflösung eigentlich auf 16:10 laufen verärgert mich doch etwas.


----------



## Primer (4. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Die Aussage hat mir jetzt Super weiter geholfen, ich danke dir  Und reale Brüste sind mir lieber als Quellcode
> 
> Ich bin mir eben nicht mehr sicher ob ich davor schon Schwarze Balken hatte oder erst seit dem 1.2 Patch. Stört zwar nicht sonderlich aber ein Spiel in 16:9 spielen wen der Monitor und die Auflösung eigentlich auf 16:10 laufen verärgert mich doch etwas.



Soweit ich weiß unterstützt W2 (noch?)  kein 16:10, also ja du hast wie alle anderen auch Balken^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß unterstützt W2 (noch?)  kein 16:10, also ja du hast wie alle anderen auch Balken^^


 Na das ist ja nun auch ein nettes Argument auf ein Full HD Monitor aufzurüsten  Warten wir auf den nächsten Patch


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2011)

Patch 1.2 und das Game läuft. Top! Ich fange jetzt grade an und bin begeistert! Toll das bei 1.2 alle Dlc's mit drin sind!


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Juni 2011)

> Soweit ich weiß unterstützt W2 (noch?)  kein 16:10


Und irgendwie hatte ich mich gewundert, dass das Spiel oben und unten schwarze Balken hatte.
Ich dachte, das sei auch eine Besonderheit von The Witcher 2:
Das Spiel mit dem Flair eines spannden Kinofilms, wo schwarze, horizontale Balken dazugehören. 



> Toll das bei 1.2 alle Dlc's mit drin sind!


Das begeistert mich ebenfalls auch.
Dass man sowas kostenlos mit Patches ink. bekommt, hätte ich nicht von CD Project erwartet.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und irgendwie hatte ich mich gewundert, dass das Spiel oben und unten schwarze Balken hatte.
> Ich dachte, das sei auch eine Besonderheit von The Witcher 2:
> Das Spiel mit dem Flair eines spannden Kinofilms, wo schwarze, horizontale Balken dazugehören.
> 
> ...


 Heißt ja nicht Crysis 2 und EA


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2011)

Was brauche ich wenn ich's in 3D genießen will? Triss in Reality wäre natürlich der Hammer...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Was brauche ich wenn ich's in 3D genießen will? Triss in Reality wäre natürlich der Hammer...


 nVidia Karte und nVidia 3D Now Brille. Und ich glaube noch ein 120Hz Monitor. Für das Geld kannst aber auch ein paar mal in den Puff


----------



## Tobucu (5. Juni 2011)

Nach dem der erste Patch versuch nicht geklappt hat  bin ich nun doch angenehm überrascht.
Menuepunkt Herunterladbare Inhalte ausgewählt Patch 1.1 runter geladen, nun is 1.2 dran.


----------



## XeonB (5. Juni 2011)

Ist es normal, dass man den Sound nur über die hauptsteuerung der boxen regeln kann? Mit meiner G110 kann ich nichts regeln - so wie sonst. Spiele on Board Sound 
Danke


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass man den Sound nur über die hauptsteuerung der boxen regeln kann? Mit meiner G110 kann ich nichts regeln - so wie sonst. Spiele on Board Sound
> Danke


 Du möchtest den Ton via Keyboard lauter bzw. leiser machen?


----------



## Primer (5. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Du möchtest den Ton via Keyboard lauter bzw. leiser machen?


 
Jap das möchte er wohl und bei mir gehts auch nicht^^
(bei mir: X-Fi und G15 mit LS-Rad)



> nVidia Karte und nVidia 3D Now Brille. Und ich glaube noch ein 120Hz  Monitor. Für das Geld kannst aber auch ein paar mal in den Puff



Der Tag fängt ja gut an XD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2011)

Jetzt muss ich am helllichten Morgen zocken um zu schauen ob es bei mir geht 

Also das Spiel wird mir etwas unsympathisch, bei mir geht es auch nicht:
Logitech G510 mit Creative SB X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion Serie (PCI Version)


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Die Aussage hat mir jetzt Super weiter geholfen, ich danke dir  Und reale Brüste sind mir lieber als Quellcode
> 
> Ich bin mir eben nicht mehr sicher ob ich davor schon Schwarze Balken hatte oder erst seit dem 1.2 Patch. Stört zwar nicht sonderlich aber ein Spiel in 16:9 spielen wen der Monitor und die Auflösung eigentlich auf 16:10 laufen verärgert mich doch etwas.


 
Die Balken sind von Anfang an da, TW2 läuft seit Release nur in 16:9. Mich störts überhaupt nicht, und dir war es ja bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Balken sind von Anfang an da, TW2 läuft seit Release nur in 16:9. Mich störts überhaupt nicht, und dir war es ja bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht aufgefallen ^^


 Richtig  Erst nach dem Patch 1.2 wo es meine Graka Einstellungen zurück gesetzt hat ist mir das ausgefallen. Und hast recht, es stört eigentlich nicht. Etwas größere HUDs für mich alten Mann wäre nett wenn die Balken dabei verschwinden würden. Aber das größte was mich nervt ist immer noch der Ton.


----------



## Jakopo (5. Juni 2011)

So hab das Spiel jetzt auch 2mal durchgespielt und so gesehen gibt es ja 4 verschiedene Hauptenden bzw. Handlungsstränge. Zuerst gabelt sich die Story am Ende von Akt 1 (Roche oder Iorweth) und Mitte des 3. Aktes unterteilen sich beide Storylines noch einmal (Triss retten oder die Alternative wählen), also 4 Hauptszenarien. Habe jetzt alle 4 durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass mir Nr. 4 am besten gefallen hat. Also Iorweth + Alternative (Eilhard retten).

Muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass es ich besser gefunden hätte das alles in eine Story zu packen um ein rundum vollständiges Spielerlebnis am Stück zu erleben. Zumal man so wie das Spiel ist immer eine Seite der Medaille verpasst. Da fand ich den ersten Teil besser. Da hatte man zwar auch wichtige Entscheidungen zu treffen, aber der Umfang des Spiels an sich hat sich dadurch nicht geändert.


----------



## ThoR65 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal geprüft, ob ich den Sound über Tastatur (Sidewinder X6) lauter bzw. leiser stellen kann. Jupp, klappt. Aber erst nachdem ich den aktuellen Treiber des Keyboards installiert hab. Scheint demnach kein Fehler des Spieles zu sein sondern eher eine Treibersache. Bei mir jedenfalls. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## r|sen_ (6. Juni 2011)

Hat jmd rausgefunden, warum bei einigen der Fehler mit der Spielversion auftritt...?


----------



## steinschock (6. Juni 2011)

Falscher Patch 1.1 soweit ich das verstanden hab.
Siehe Witcher-> Support-> FAQ

Seit dem werden bei mir auch die Grafik + Tastenbelegung zurückgesetzt.
Hab aber im moment kein boch alles neu zu instalieren.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2011)

Stellst du denn jetzt jedes mal alles neu ein? Das würd mich ja nerven. So schnell wie ich das neu installieren würde kann keiner gucken.


----------



## resu223 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Tag und Nachtlänge zu modifizieren?
Die Tage sind doch sehr kurz und schöner spielen lässt es sich wenn Geralt Tagsüber loszieht.
Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe hierbei.

Gruß resu223


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2011)

Du kannst doch nachts einfach in das Meditationsmenü und Zeit abwarten (oder wie das heißt) auswählen. Dann bis zum nächsten Morgen und fertig.


----------



## r|sen_ (7. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Tag und Nachtlänge zu modifizieren?
> Die Tage sind doch sehr kurz und schöner spielen lässt es sich wenn Geralt Tagsüber loszieht.
> ...


 
Du hast doch nur Angst im Dunkeln! xD


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich benötige auch Hilfe....
Mein System erstmal:
GTX 470 SC
W3520 ungetaktet (also i7 920 DO Stepping)
6GB DDR3
Windows 7 64 Bit

Ich hab ein sehr komisches Problem, wenn ich das Spiel starte habe ich  in der Stadt Flotsam (im Prolog lief immer alls sehr flüssig) gute 30-35  und manchmal auch 40 fps (bei @max in 1600*1200 ohne Übersampling),  nach ca. 15 Min stürzen die fps extrem ab und ich hab maximal 13-14 fps,  woran kann das liegen?
Patches sind drauf (also 1.1 und 1.2), auch der neue Treiber (275.33), es hilft jedoch nichts, kann es am Ram liegen?
Ich habe mal auf Fenstermodus und 800*600 umgeschaltet, ca. 350 MB waren  laut Task Manager "frei", wieviel "im cache" oder "verfügbar" war weiß  ich jetzt nicht mehr, welches ist denn ausschlaggebend?
Bedanke mich schonmal!
MfG
Boby


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2011)

Die FPS-Einbrüche könnten durch Überhitzen der Grafikkarte entstehen, oder wenn ihr Speicher vollläuft - was er aber normalerweise nicht tun sollte.
Also als erstes mal die Temperaturen beim Spielen aufzeichnen lassen von GPUZ.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,
wie hoch sollte die denn maximal sein? Bei meiner GTX470 SC?
Jetzt habe ich 65 bzw. 61 Grad (da stehen komischerweise 2 Werte). Beim Speieln in 800*600 in Fenstermodus hab ich 80 Grad bzw. 74 Grad.
MfG
Boby


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2011)

du spielst aber nicht nur in 800 x 600? oder?


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Juni 2011)

Es muss gar nicht mal sein, dass sie zu heiß wird, sondern sie taktet auch runter, wenn beim berechnen Fehler gemacht werden. Ist Deine Karte übertaktet? Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Mass Effect 2. Alle Spiele liefen einwandfrei, nur bei MassEffect2 taktete sich die Karte nach einer kurzen Zeit automatisch auf 400 Hz runter. Andere Spiele mit der Unreal Engine 3 liefen auch ohne Probleme. Ich habe sie dann wieder leicht runtergetaktet und seit dem lief es ohne Probleme. Zu heiß kann bei mir nicht sein, da sie Wassergekühlt ist und die ganze Zeit bei 45°C war.


----------



## Primer (8. Juni 2011)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie hoch sollte die denn maximal sein? Bei meiner GTX470 SC?
> Jetzt habe ich 65 bzw. 61 Grad (da stehen komischerweise 2 Werte). Beim Speieln in 800*600 in Fenstermodus hab ich 80 Grad bzw. 74 Grad.
> MfG
> Boby


 
 Bei den zwei Temps dürfte es sich um die der GPU und des Vrams handeln, wobei der höhere wahrscheinlich die GPU ist (also der wichtigere Wert). Dieser liegt mit 65 Grad eigentlich im guten Bereich. Bei über 80, würde ich mich mal eben informieren was den die normalen Temps sind, es gibt Karten die werden durchaus so heiß im Betrieb. Ich persönlich würde dagegen aber etwas unternehmen und die GPU auch im Hochsommer bei ca. 70 Grad unter "Vollast" (also im Spiel) halten.
Warum das im Fenstermodus nun so viel wärmer wird könnte ich nur vermuten, ich tippe auf die zusätzliche Belastung durch den 2D betrieb, wobei ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann das die 15 Grad Unterschied ausmacht. Auch kommt hinzu das in 800*600 eher die CPU limitiert und die Grafikkarte nicht mal zu 99% ausgelastet ist...schon ein recht komisches verhalten.
Im Übrigen solltest du die Umschaltung auf 400Mhz (bzw. Standarttakt) der GPU auch bemerken, da der Bildschirm hier kurz schwarz wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das man nicht mehr wie in The Wichter 1 zurück nach Flotsan reißen kann?


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juni 2011)

joar richtig. ich glaub da kannste nicht mehr zurück...


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das man nicht mehr wie in The Wichter 1 zurück nach Flotsan reißen kann?


 

Ne, kannste nich mehr. Also besser alle Nebenquests abschließen, bevor es mit Akt 2 weitergeht...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne, kannste nich mehr. Also besser alle Nebenquests abschließen, bevor es mit Akt 2 weitergeht...


 eben genau das habe ich nicht gemacht  Na ja beim nächsten Durchlauf bin ich schlauer. Schon mal noch ein Wiederspielwert.


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> eben genau das habe ich nicht gemacht  Na ja beim nächsten Durchlauf bin ich schlauer. Schon mal noch ein Wiederspielwert.


 
Oder ansonsten schnell n savegame vorher laden, so hab ichs auch gemacht...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Oder ansonsten schnell n savegame vorher laden, so hab ichs auch gemacht...


 Hatte ich auch vor, aber wenn die Party in Flotsan schon am laufen ist gibt es keine aktiven Läden mehr, den dicken Schlägertypen der Abends vor der Schänke stand und gesungen hat gab es auch nicht mehr.  Und für das Herz der Melitele bekam ich keine Todesessenz mehr da ich die zuvor verkauft habe. Konnte ich ja nicht ahnen das ich die Essenz mal brauche.  Na ja in Akt 2 bin ich nun schlauer


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das man nicht mehr wie in The Wichter 1 zurück nach Flotsan reißen kann?


 
In The Witcher 1 waren doch auch die meisten Gebiete nicht mehr zugänglich, die einzige Ausnahme war Vizima.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In The Witcher 1 waren doch auch die meisten Gebiete nicht mehr zugänglich, die einzige Ausnahme war Vizima.


 Im The Witcher 1 konnte ich sofern ich mich noch recht erinnere in ganz Wizima bewegen, inklusive Kanalisation, Friedhof und konnte in den Wald reisen wann immer ich wollte. War eben eine übelste lauferei. Ab dem Prolog gab es kein zurück mehr. Und sofern ich mich noch recht erinnere ... wo Wizima angegriffen wird (vor dem Prolog) kam man auch nicht mehr in die Stadt hinein. Das war aber alles erst am Ende des gesamten Aktes und im Prolog.


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juni 2011)

Ja das stimmt, war so..

Hmm ich hab den Fehler auch gemacht, musst n Savegame vor der Geschichte mit Letho laden, dann musste wieder ne Runde daddeln aber hast alles durch. Oder wie du schon sagst im 2. Anlauf...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, war so..
> 
> Hmm ich hab den Fehler auch gemacht, musst n Savegame vor der Geschichte mit Letho laden, dann musste wieder ne Runde daddeln aber hast alles durch. Oder wie du schon sagst im 2. Anlauf...


 Gibt ja zwei Seiten des Spiel, 1x mit Iorweth und 1x mit Roche. Und wenn



Spoiler



man Triss irgendwie zu gibt das man Sie liebt wollen die anderen Frauen auf ein mal nichts mehr von einem. Die Soldatin von Iorweth, Viss hieß die glaube ich, sagte mir das Sie nichts mit mir anfangen will weil Sie angst vor der Eifersucht Triss hätte.


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juni 2011)

nee stimmt nicht... kannst die alte trotzdem noch ballern, später im camp der kaedwener...  und die eine nutte auch noch... ^^ so jedenfalls mein spielverlauf bisher.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

Na da schmeiße ich mich heute mal an die Dame ran. Habe es zwar schon versucht, komme aber irgendwie nicht auf das Thema zu sprechen.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich spiele natürlich nur in 1600*1200, wegen der Ruckelei bin ich auf 1280*1024 gegangen (jedoch alles auf @max, außer super sampling - und Fenster) und da hat es minimum 30-35 fps in der Stadt und 40 plus draußen.
Meine Karte ist eine GTX 470 SC, die ist schon von Haus aus übertaktet, ein Problem etwa?
MfG
Boby

Hi,
wenn ich das Spiel anfangs starte beträgt der "Usage" also der Gebrauch der Grafikkarte bei alles @max in 800*600 im Fenstermodus bei 40- max. 47 Prozent (da war alles noch flüssig in der Stadt, knapp 40-60 fps), als es wieder zu ruckeln begonnen (10-20 fps in der Kneipe) hat betrug der Wert gerade mal 10- max 15 Prozent, oft auch zwischen 8-9 Prozent, das heißt, meine Grafikkarte wird bei Ruckeleien oft nichteinmal bis zu 10% ausgelastet, der Prozessor sowieso nur knapp 30%, kann es daran liegen?
Gemessen mit MSI Afterburner.
MfG
Boby

Hi,
bei Risen (alles in @max in 1600*1200) lief immer alles wunderbar flüssig und die Grafikkarte wurde viel mehr beansprucht (max 84 Prozent, im Durchschnitt 75%).
Also kann es eigentlich eher nur am Spiel liegen, oder?
MfG
Boby
Edit:
Sorry wegen Dreifach Post!


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2011)

@Bobi
Benutze bitte den "Bearbeiten" Button.  Zu deinem Problem kann ich dir leider nix sagen, bei mir ruckelt es mit einer HD 6950 auch stellenweise...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

/dito wobei es reproduzierbar ruckelt wen der PC das neue Gelände nachladet


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
bei mir ruckelt es aber nach einer kurzen Zeit fast dauernd, gerade wenn die "Gebrauch" der Grafikkarte bei knapp 10-15% liegt, bei 47% "Gebrauch" ruckelt es nicht, das ist aber nur anfangs so, beiRisen bspweise liegt der "Gebrauch" laut MSI Afterburner fast dauernd zwischen 70-80% und es läuft herrlich flüssig.
MfG
Boby


----------



## Sieben (8. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was für ne Karte hast du denn? Ich hab den Texturspeicher auf Sehr Hoch, ohne dass ich Abstürze bekomme.



Hab eine Powercolor Radeon HD4890 mit 1024VRAM.

Mittlerweile spielt sich The Witcher 2 auch "fast" Absturzlos, nachdem ich im Grafikmenü "Optimale Einstellungen automatisch erkennen" gedrückt habe. Manuell hab ich die Schatten auf "Hoch" gestellt (vorher sehr Hoch durch Erkennung) und Schnickschnack wie "Bloom", "Bewegungsunschärfe", etc. ausgeschaltet. Spiele selbst in einer Auflösung von 1920x1080, in meiner Auffassung, flüssig (Nur Nachladeruckler, wenn man ein Gebiet betritt und das Ladezeichen rechts unten erscheint).

Wenn es zu einem Absturz kommt, dann nach ca. 3-4 Std. Spielzeit, außer ich habe Pech und das Spiel stürzt zufällig beim Schnellspeichern ab. Mit Neustart meinte ich vorhin auch nicht meinen Rechner, sondern das Spiel  In 80% aller Fälle kommt nach dem Absturz die Meldung, dass der Launcher nicht mehr reagiert.

Trotz all dem, macht mir das Spiel ungeheuer viel Spaß, welchen die Abstürze nicht mindern. Und selbst in den Anleitungen steht drin, dass man nach einer Stunde Spielzeit, 15 Minuten Pause machen sollte. Ich schätze das Spiel hat mich schon in sein Herz geschlossen und möchte mich schonen


----------



## Jakopo (9. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> nee stimmt nicht... kannst die alte trotzdem noch ballern, später im camp der kaedwener...  und die eine *nutte* auch noch... ^^ so jedenfalls mein spielverlauf bisher.


 
Das ist keine Nutte, sondern eine Elfin, die sich mit dem Sex dafür bedankt, dass du sie aus dem brennenden Haus gerettet hast!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

Brennendes Haus???


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Brennendes Haus???


 
Iorweths Ende beim ersten Akt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen  Verdammt, ich verpasse die ganzen Interessanten Sachen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habs jetzt zum dritten mal durch und hatte jedes mal das Gefühl, eine andere Geschichte zu erleben - nicht nur wegen der Entscheidung für Roche oder Iorveth, auch wegen den Entscheidungen die im dritten Akt das Spielende beeinflussen. So gesehen ist der Umfang des Spiels aufgrund der vielen parallel laufenden Stränge sehr groß, nur leider bekommt man das eben nicht in einem Durchgang alles mit. In TW1 gab es weniger gravierende Unterschiede in der Story und dafür eine insgesamt längere Geschichte. Das führt für mich dazu, dass TW1 am Ende ein befriedigenderes Erlebnis bietet, gerade weil das Spiel auch noch einen längeren letzten Akt und Epilog bietet... Wenn TW2 einfach am Ende noch ein bisschen länger dauern würde und Loc Muinne etwas belebter wäre oder noch weitere Schauplätze zu besuchen wären, dann wäre ich wunschlos glücklich. So ist es halt "nur" saucool aber einfach nicht ganz lang genug - mehrfaches Durchspielen bessert das zwar ein bisschen aus, aber auch nicht völlig.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (9. Juni 2011)

Die ersten Screens zum Konsolenport von Witcher 2 sind mittlerweile aufgetaucht:
gamefront.de


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2011)

Hehe, man siehts auch gleich - Texturen aus Versehen in der Waschmaschine mitgewaschen und nicht mehr alle Polygone im Schrank, will sagen Modell


----------



## seltsam (9. Juni 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Die ersten Screens zum Konsolenport von Witcher 2 sind mittlerweile aufgetaucht:
> gamefront.de



Das ist doch bestimmt ein Feature: Die Schatten kann man als Treppe ins Inventar packen,falls mal wo eine Treppe fehlt


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (9. Juni 2011)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, sooo schlimm sehen die Screens für eine 6 Jahre alte Konsole jetzt auch nicht aus. Zeige mir einen 6 Jahre alten PC der die selbe Quali rausleiert.


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es ok. Die Konsolenbesitzer können sich freuen ein gutes Spiel zu bekommen. Das alleine zählt doch 

Frage mich, ob es auch eine PS3-Umsetzung geben wird. Bisher hab ich ja nur etwas von Xbox gelesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt ein Feature: Die Schatten kann man als Treppe ins Inventar packen,falls mal wo eine Treppe fehlt


 
Haha


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich bin an der Stelle wo ich den blöden Stein nehmen muss, das Problem  ist natürlich dass dann 6 Harpien mich angreifen und ich mittlerweile  schon locker über 10 mal dabei gestorben bin (obwohl ich auf leicht  spiele).
Wie habt ihr das geschafft?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

@ Bobi

Du könntest Tränke einnehmen, das Quen-Zeichen benutzen oder (billig) du guckst nach wo die Harpien respawnen, packst viele Fallen hin. Viele sollten dann nicht mehr übrig sein. Auch Bomben könnten helfen.

Wäre natürlich auch gut zu wissen, welche Skills du im Talentbaum hast. Ich hatte dort z.B. schon das Helios-Zeichen im Magiebaum. Die Harpien waren da kein Problem mit Igni (Mit Flächenschaden und viel +Intensität/+Zeichenschaden).


----------



## Tobucu (9. Juni 2011)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin an der Stelle wo ich den blöden Stein nehmen muss, das Problem  ist natürlich dass dann 6 Harpien mich angreifen und ich mittlerweile  schon locker über 10 mal dabei gestorben bin (obwohl ich auf leicht  spiele).
> Wie habt ihr das geschafft?
> MfG
> Boby


 Bomben vor the Win! 
Egal welche, am besten die betäuben. 
Sonst sehen das man aus dem Pulk raus kommt und dann laufen laufen laufen.


----------



## r|sen_ (10. Juni 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Das ist keine Nutte, sondern eine Elfin, die sich mit dem Sex dafür bedankt, dass du sie aus dem brennenden Haus gerettet hast!


 
Aha... und im 1. Akt is n Camp der Kaedwener??? Kanns sein das Du da was durcheinanderbringst? Ebenso, wie die Rede von Ves war und nicht von irgendner Elfe.. ^^

Ich rede von der / den Nutten die man im Lager der Kaedwener besuchen kann


----------



## alm0st (10. Juni 2011)

Ist es normal das man seine Skills auf Schwer nicht verbessern kann?


----------



## Sieben (10. Juni 2011)

Doch geht, aber nur im Meditationsmodus und nur, wenn kein "Script" abläuft z.B. wie 1.Akt "Harte Landung". Da muss man erstmal warten, bis man in Flotsam ist. Hatte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (10. Juni 2011)

Also Ich hab's gerade fertig gezockt und muss sagen, einfach geiles Game.
Ich werd gleich Morgen anfangen das Game mit Roche durch zu zocken.

Was findet ihr eigentlich besser Iorweth, oder mit Roche?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Juni 2011)

Bin noch nicht durch, aber tiefergehnder ist der 2.Akt mit Roche, moralisch gefälliger mit Iorweth!


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:
			
		

> Was findet ihr eigentlich besser Iorweth, oder mit Roche?



Bis jetzt Iorweth, bin aber auch mit Roche noch nicht durch. Eine coole Sache. Man kauft ein Spiel und erhält quasi zwei, die sich um die selbe Story drehen. Einfach genial!


----------



## alm0st (10. Juni 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Doch geht, aber nur im Meditationsmodus und nur, wenn kein "Script" abläuft z.B. wie 1.Akt "Harte Landung". Da muss man erstmal warten, bis man in Flotsam ist. Hatte mich auch gewundert.


 
Danke dir, ich wechsel jetzt einfach immer kurz auf "Normal", skille und switche wieder zurück 

Ich fand bisher den Zweig mit Iorweth sehr gut, bin grad auf dem Weg nochmal mit Roche. Mal gucken... ersters hat mir aber insgesamt sehr gut gefallen, da Iorweth mit der Zeit (zumindest bei mir) viel Sympathie gewonnen hat


----------



## Sieben (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hab zuerst mich Iorweth angeschlossen und werde diesmal kurz vor der Entscheidung mir den Speicherstand "sichern". Jetzt kommt erstmal Roche und danach nochmal Iorweth, weil ich die Detektiv-Quest in Akt2 endlich richtig abschließen möchte  

Fürst P**** Äh S******, diesmal kommste mir nicht davon!

Edit: Iorweth finde ich auch moralischer (zumindest habe ich mich ihm gleich angeschlossen) aber mal gucken, was die andere Seite macht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2011)

Ach was für ein Tag im Witcher Land:


Stiefel Bug, nach einem Save laden oder beim starten des Spiels hat Gerald spontan keine Stiefel mehr an 
Arena Bug, als ich in Kaedwen gegen den zweiten Soldaten kämpfen wollte stand ich alleine im Feld.
1x spontanes schließen des Spiels
1x aufgehängt bei einer schnellen hin und her Richtungswechsel
Und das nur heute  Das man in Kaedwen beim verhör von dem Elfen den Untertitel einschalten muss um die Sprache zu verstehen habe ich irgendwie zu spät gemerkt


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Das man in Kaedwen beim verhör von dem Elfen den Untertitel einschalten muss um die Sprache zu verstehen habe ich irgendwie zu spät gemerkt



Es sei denn, man kann genug elfisch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man kann genug elfisch


 Konnte man nicht als Wahlfach wählen


----------



## ikomiko (13. Juni 2011)

Blödes Witcher 2.  Ich hab immer Blackscreens an den selben stellen, beim Prolog waren es  eine Stelle, Akt 1 hatte irgendwie keine Fehler(konnte locker 10 h zocken). Erst ab Akt 2 hatte ich  wieder an mehreren Stellen nen Blackscreen.

An den Temps kann es ja nit liegen.. Grafikkarte läuft unter Vollast bei max 41 Grad..
Furmark hab ich 5-6 h + prime durchlaufen lassen. 0 Fehler.


----------



## Mario432 (13. Juni 2011)

Furmark ist als Test schrott. Ich würde mal sagen deine Graka ist übertaktet? Dann takte doch einfach mal als test zurück und teste nochmal


----------



## r|sen_ (13. Juni 2011)

Hat ma einer ne Idee was man wegen dem mistigen Problem mit dem 2. Patch machen kann?? Der lässt sich nach wie vor nicht installieren.. 

Edit:

Kein Bock mehr, hatte neuinstalliert... Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Quest mit den Gargoyles lösen kann?? a) wo finde ich denn die ganzen Orte, wo man da was mit den Runen machen muss und b) in welcher Reihenfolge muss man da was machen??

Habe bisher nur den einen Ort im Keller hinten bei dem Amphitheater gefunden aber hab keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll...


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Hat ma einer ne Idee was man wegen dem mistigen Problem mit dem 2. Patch machen kann?? Der lässt sich nach wie vor nicht installieren..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die Keller sind verteilt über Loc Muinne, über den ersten stolpert man eigentlich gleich wenn man die Stadt betritt. Wenn du in der Nähe bist greifen dich immer Gargoyles an, also ist das schwer zu übersehen ^^
Zu den Runenrätseln: Da steht immer ein Pult mit einem Gedicht im Raum, das gibt dir die Reihenfolge vor in der du die Runen verwischen sollst. Eine Rune steht für Tier(e), eine für Zeit, eine für Kunst und eine für den Himmel. die Reihenfolge ist aus den Gedichten relativ leicht zu erraten, nur muss man noch erkennen, welche Rune was darstellen soll - ich glaube aber, dass Felicia Cori am Marktplatz (die einem auch die Haare schneidet) Bücher dazu verkauft.
In den Truhen sind lauter schöne Dinge - es lohnt sich also echt ^^


----------



## ikomiko (13. Juni 2011)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Furmark ist als Test schrott. Ich würde mal sagen deine Graka ist übertaktet? Dann takte doch einfach mal als test zurück und teste nochmal


 
Warum ist Furmark Schrott? Wenn ich Furmark mit Linx oder Prime kombinieren erreiche ich Temp Werte von 46 Grad. Bei Witcher dagegen habe ich Werte von max. 40 Grad.

Und meine Grakka habe ich natürlich auf Standart Takt laufen lassen. Selber fehler.


----------



## r|sen_ (13. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja danke. Soweit war ich auch halbwegs schon. Nur finde ich lediglich einen Keller, dann noch auf dem Haus der einen Hexe son paar Symbole usw. Das mit dem Symbolen hab ich noch nicht so geschnallt, aber werde ich mir gleich nochmal angucken. Kannst mir beschreiben wo die Keller sind...? Ich lauf in der Kackstadt nur im Kreis und finde nichts... :/

Habs nu mit ner Lösung hinbekommen.. Ganz ehrlich, wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.. -.-

Jetzt gehts gleich weiter mit dem Manuskript, da fehlt mir wohl iwas, ich denke es ist das Zeug von der Endriagenkönigin... Ne Idee woher ich sowas bekomme...??  Alternativ kanns auch Harpyien Eis sein, aber ich denke ich hab genug von den Viechern plattgemacht, sowas müsste ich iwo haben..


----------



## steinschock (13. Juni 2011)

Hast du die Traumkristalle schon ? Da gibte beides.

Ich hatte das mit dem Patch über Herunterladbare Inhalte gemacht.
Hab noch mal reingeschaut da war dann Patch 1.1 da und danach 1.2


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ja danke. Soweit war ich auch halbwegs schon. Nur finde ich lediglich einen Keller, dann noch auf dem Haus der einen Hexe son paar Symbole usw. Das mit dem Symbolen hab ich noch nicht so geschnallt, aber werde ich mir gleich nochmal angucken. Kannst mir beschreiben wo die Keller sind...? Ich lauf in der Kackstadt nur im Kreis und finde nichts... :/
> 
> Habs nu mit ner Lösung hinbekommen.. Ganz ehrlich, wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.. -.-
> 
> Jetzt gehts gleich weiter mit dem Manuskript, da fehlt mir wohl iwas, ich denke es ist das Zeug von der Endriagenkönigin... Ne Idee woher ich sowas bekomme...??  Alternativ kanns auch Harpyien Eis sein, aber ich denke ich hab genug von den Viechern plattgemacht, sowas müsste ich iwo haben..


 
Die Endrega-Königinnen-Pheromone sollte auch Felicia Cori im Angebot haben, in *Version 1.2*.


----------



## tomas2 (13. Juni 2011)

Hi ich habe folgendes sehr seltsames Problem.
Wenn ich Witcher 2 spiele, sinken die fps kontinuierlich, konstant immer weiter. Die GPU-Last nimmt auch konstant ab gegen Null.

Am Anfang habe ich ca. 50 fps nach ein paar Minuten ist es nicht mehr spielbar und dümpelt bei unter 10 fps rum.
Das Problem habe ich erst, seitdem ich etwas an den Grafikeinstellungen rumgeschraubt habe. Laden der Presets löst das Problem allerdings nicht. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## r|sen_ (13. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Endrega-Königinnen-Pheromone sollte auch Felicia Cori im Angebot haben, in *Version 1.2*.


 
Thx, das werde ich gleich mal prüfen... Ansonsten müsste ich glaub ich alles haben, Info folgt...

Nee, Fehlanzeige... Gibts nicht, und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher was mir fehlt, das wird dummerweise nicht angezeigt... :/


----------



## tomas2 (13. Juni 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Grade in den Release-Notes von Nvidia gefunden:

"Der Release 275-Betatreiber v275.27 kann bei The Witcher 2 zu einem beträchtlichen Leistungsabfall führen. Dieses Problem wurde mit der Treiberversion 275.33 behoben"

Ich versuchs mal damit.


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Thx, das werde ich gleich mal prüfen... Ansonsten müsste ich glaub ich alles haben, Info folgt...
> 
> Nee, Fehlanzeige... Gibts nicht, und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher was mir fehlt, das wird dummerweise nicht angezeigt... :/


 
Hat jmd noch ne Idee wie ich das Quest lösen kann...??


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Thx, das werde ich gleich mal prüfen... Ansonsten müsste ich glaub ich alles haben, Info folgt...
> 
> Nee, Fehlanzeige... Gibts nicht, und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher was mir fehlt, das wird dummerweise nicht angezeigt... :/


 
Also du brauchst 



Spoiler



Nekkerkriegerblut, die Pheromone, ein Bullvore-Brain ("Grallen"hirn?) und noch was ^^ du kannst aber den Magier auch nochmal fragen glaube ich, der sagt dir die Zutaten ja. Bullvores und evtl Nekker trifft man in der Kanalisation noch ein paar.


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Also du brauchst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja das hab ich soweit... Grallenhirne so ca. 10 Stk. und Nekkerblut glaub ich auch genug.. Die Anzeige sagt ja auch, ich hätte 3/4 Items, was mir genau fehlt finde ich leider nicht raus, vermute aber es handelt sich um die Phreomone und die scheine ich wohl nirgends zu bekommen, Endrinagen laufen ja nur in Flotsam rum... Oder kann man die iwo anlocken...?


----------



## alm0st (14. Juni 2011)

Das Pheromon bekommst du soweit ich weiß nur von den Endriagen Königinen, wüßte nicht bei welcem NPC man das sonst kaufen könnte 

Hab jetzt das Spiel zum 2. mal durch - diesmal auf schwer und mit Vernon auf meiner Seite. Muss sagen ich fand beide Handlungsstränge gut, wobei mir der Vernon doch nen Tick besser gefallen hat - besonders in Hinsicht auf das Ende. 

Denke ich werds noch ein 3. mal anpacken und diesmal aber auf Insane


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

Ja gut, dann scheiss drauf, kann ich das Quest halt nicht abschließen... :/ werd dann heute abend mal weitermachen.. Kommt nur mir das so vor, oder ist der 3. akt in Loc Muinne n bissel langweilig und nicht so atmosphärisch wie die anderen...? ausserdem ist der recht schnell vorbei, es gibt kaum gegner... 

ich werd dann heute abend mal zu dem zaubererkongress gehen, ma gucken was da nu passiert...


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann scheiss drauf, kann ich das Quest halt nicht abschließen... :/ werd dann heute abend mal weitermachen.. Kommt nur mir das so vor, oder ist der 3. akt in Loc Muinne n bissel langweilig und nicht so atmosphärisch wie die anderen...? ausserdem ist der recht schnell vorbei, es gibt kaum gegner...
> 
> ich werd dann heute abend mal zu dem zaubererkongress gehen, ma gucken was da nu passiert...


 
Ja, Loc Muinne ist etwas kahl... bzw bekommt man einfach zu wenig davon zu sehen, es gibt ja ein temerisches, ein nilfgaardisches und ein redanisches Lager, aber man kommt je nach Storypfad nur in ein oder zwei rein. 
Das ist das Problem was The Witcher 2 generell hat: es gibt sehr viel zu entdecken, allerdings nicht am Stück (also in einem Durchspielen) sondern "parallel", in den verschiedenen Erzählsträngen. Das Spiel ist sozusagen breiter als lang


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

Gut, die Nilfgaarder gibts ja nicht mehr, da war ich ja schon "holz hacken"... 

Das Ding mit der Prinzessin scheint auch gegessen zu sein, Detmold ward auch nicht mehr gesehen.. komischer Gameverlauf teilweise... :s


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal so freundlich sein und mir erzählen wie ich König Henselt durch die Runen im Blutfluch schicken muss?

Ich komme nur bis Anfang Brotlaib, schwarze Kerzen und danach verließen sie mich. Die Reihenfolge von Gamona oder so ähnlich ist Falsch. Ich gehe doch richtig das ich den Ziegenschädel auf den einem Dokument nachzeichnen muss. Aber es steht einfach nicht dabei wie rum und num das zu geschehen hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juni 2011)

Also im Endeffekt müsste es so aussehen:


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also im Endeffekt müsste es so aussehen:


 Mittlerweile habe ich selber durch ein YT Video heraus gefunden was die richtige Reihenfolge ist. Wie das Zeichen aussieht weiß ich selber  Davon trägt Gerald so eine Zeichnung mit sich herum. Nur eben die Runen Reihenfolge habe ich nicht gewusst. Aber YT sei dank. Mittlerweile habe ich zum Anfang Akt 3 geschafft.


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich selber durch ein YT Video heraus gefunden was die richtige Reihenfolge ist. Wie das Zeichen aussieht weiß ich selber  Davon trägt Gerald so eine Zeichnung mit sich herum. Nur eben die Runen Reihenfolge habe ich nicht gewusst. Aber YT sei dank. Mittlerweile habe ich zum Anfang Akt 3 geschafft.


 
Ja das war auch n bissel hakelig, da musste ich auch das gute Inet zu Rate ziehen...


----------



## RavionHD (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,
das Spiel läuft wirklich extrem miserabel, ich will es neuinstallieren,  wie kann ich meinen Speicherstand schützen oder wird der einfach  mitgelöscht?
MfG
Boby


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

Musst unter eigene Dateien bzw. Dokumente rauskopieren. Den ganzen Ordner "The Witcher 2" und nachher wieder einfügen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich das Skill System? 
Ich finde es doof das man erst mal die Sachen skillen muss die man nicht nutzt um an die interessante Sachen zu kommen wie mehrere Gegner bekämpfen/ töten. Oder das Ignii Zeichen aufwerten das sich in der Mitte der Skillstraße befindet. Das war bei The Witcher 1 besser da ich mir den Punkt genau anwählen konnte den ich Skillen möchte.  

Und wie findet ihr das Kampfsystem mit mehreren Gegner?
Da war der erste Teil irgendwie auch besser. Bei 3 - 4 Gegner hast du dir den Gruppen Kampfstil ausgewählt und mehrere Gegner waren "kein Problem". Bei der Quest mit dem Blutfluch bin ich am Ende vor den Geistern weg gerannt um zu warten bis ich wieder genug Lebensenergie hatte  Die griffen ja teilweise zu 3 oder zu 4 an. Man was bin ich dabei gestorben 

Und Ende Akt2 habe ich erst heraus gefunden wie man seine Schwerter und Rüstungen mit Meteoren und Rüstungsaufwertungen aufwerten kann  Ich glaube im zweiten Durchlauf wird doch vieles einfacher


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2011)

Find das Skill-system auch irgendwie doof. Die von dir angesprochenen Punkte waren im ersten Teil echt besser.
Das Kampfsystem find ich aber hier besser. Man muss viel öfter ausweichen und blocken. Das ist spannender. Teil 1 war da zu leicht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Blocken habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Wie macht Gerald das den? Bei mir steckt der immer brav und fleißig die Schläge ein und Blockt nichts. Muss ich da etwas Skillen oder etwas besonderes auf der Maus oder Tastatur drücken?


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

Ja musste tatsächlich.. Versuchs mal mit E.. 

Und was das Skillsystem angeht... Das ist so ausgelegt, das man sich überlegen kann, was man skillen möchte. Ich hab z.b. gar nichts mit den Mutagenen gemacht, nur auf Waffenkampf und Hexerfähigkeiten gegangen. Und n bissel auf die Zeichen, aber sonst nur Fightskills...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick finde ich es auch etwas ärgerlich, dass man gezwungen ist, Punkte auf dem Weg zu stärkeren Skills zu verballern. Allerdings bringen die allermeisten Skills auch sinnvolle Verbesserungen, sind also nicht umsonst - und auf der anderen Seite wäre man viel zu übermächtig wenn man einfach die fetten Skills am Ende jedes Zweigs nehmen könnte.
Zu Blocken und Gruppenkampfstil: das sind Dinge die man in TW2 erst erlernen muss, die aber mit die wertvollsten Skills im ganzen Baum sind - mich nervt nur etwas, dass "Whirl" (Gruppenlkampf-skill) nicht früher erlernbar ist, dadurch ist das Spiel am Anfang einfach wesentlich schwerer als später. Zum Blocken braucht man auch nicht nur die Fertigkeit sondern auch noch Energiepunkte, deswegen passiert es durchaus, dass Geralt nicht blockt - Ausweichen ist da sinnvoller, Blocken ist eher in Verbindung mit Konterangriffen sinnvoll. Grade auf dem Geisterschlachtfeld ist es ohne Blocken und Kontern sehr nervig.
Alles in allem finde ich das Skillsystem schon gelungen und spaßbringend, nur am Anfang wäre es nett wenn man die guten Skills schneller kriegen könnte.


----------



## alm0st (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das Skillsystem gut so. War z.B. bei Baldurs Gate 2 auf der PS 2 damals genau so (hab ich übrigends bis zum Erbrechen oft gespielt ). Man skillt sich eben von den grundlegenden Skills zu den meisterhaften. Das Kampfsystem fand ich grad am Anfang sehr schwierig, besonders bei mehreren Gegner. Man muss eben immer nen Überblick über die Gruppe behalten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auch einfach mal den Rücktritt antretten, die Gruppe neusammeln lassen und dann wieder drauf. Sofern man das Quen genug geskillt hat, gibts eigentlich kaum Probleme. So fand ichs selbst auf schwierig tielweise noch recht easy...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Juni 2011)

kewl, die beschädigten büsten aus der collectors edition werden ausgetauscht, für die unannehmlichkeiten die dadurch entstanden sind will der hersteller nen kleines gimmig beilegen 
war ja doch sinnvoll ein photo mit ner flamemail an den support zu schicken wie das den angehen kann


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

ich danke für eure Ansichten, Tipps und Kenntnisse. Einige werde ich heute Abend mal anwenden.


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

Boah wat war ich enttäuscht gestern! Das war ja wohl n Scherz mit dem 3. Akt oder was?! Rennst da rin, zum Zaubererkongress, zack mal den Drachen verprügelt (habt ihr ihn leben gelassen oder ihm den Tod erleichtert??) und dann einmal n Battle gegen Letho (was überhaupt kein Thema war, wenn man n entsprechend starkes Schwert & Rüstung hat)

Das war ja mal dezent kacke, viel zu kurz und einfallslos.. Naja ich werd wohl am WE mal neuanfangen & gucken was man diesmal anders/besser machen kann...


----------



## Rud (15. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Boah wat war ich enttäuscht gestern! Das war ja wohl n Scherz mit dem 3. Akt oder was?! Rennst da rin, zum Zaubererkongress, zack mal den Drachen verprügelt (habt ihr ihn leben gelassen oder ihm den Tod erleichtert??) und dann einmal n Battle gegen Letho (was überhaupt kein Thema war, wenn man n entsprechend starkes Schwert & Rüstung hat)
> 
> Das war ja mal dezent kacke, viel zu kurz und einfallslos.. Naja ich werd wohl am WE mal neuanfangen & gucken was man diesmal anders/besser machen kann...


 

Nun will ich moch doch mal zu dem sehr negativ geäußerten 3. Akt bekennen  
Ich persönlich fande ihn gar nicht so schlimm. Meiner Meinung nach hätten auch viele rumgemeckert wenn sich das Spiel am Ende doch nur unnötig in die Länge gezogen hätte. Die Spielzeit war für heutige Spiele angemessen und ein knackiges, kurzes Ende hat doch auch was  Meine Erwartungen sind allerdings auch das sie ein ordentliches ADDON bzw. einen 3. Teil rausbringen!! Ich freue mich schon richtig wie es weiter geht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

Ich stecke immer noch beim Drachen und bekomme das dumme Vieh einfach nicht tot. Die Quest "Die Gargoyles" habe ich absichtlich auslaufen lassen da mir weder verschiedene Foren noch ein Video Tutorial helfen konnte. Ich kann die Runen betätigen wie ich wollte und es passiert rein gar nichts. Irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Und jetzt der Drache der nicht ins Jenseits will. Für heute gebe ich auf!


----------



## Rud (15. Juni 2011)

@ Graf von Terahertz Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

Rud schrieb:


> @ Graf von Terahertz Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du wenn ich fragen darf?


Mittlerweile habe ich auf Leicht gestellt


----------



## Rud (15. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich auf Leicht gestellt


 
Wo wir grade beim Thema sind, kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad im Spiel ändern? Ich weiß nicht wie das mit den neusten Patches ist aber kurz nach dem Release ging das nicht!

Gruß R u d


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

Rud schrieb:


> Wo wir grade beim Thema sind, kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad im Spiel ändern? Ich weiß nicht wie das mit den neusten Patches ist aber kurz nach dem Release ging das nicht!
> 
> Gruß R u d


 Ich habe auf Pause gemacht und unter Spiel war es glaube ich von Normal auf Leicht gestellt und weiter gespielt.


----------



## Rud (15. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Pause gemacht und unter Spiel war es glaube ich von Normal auf Leicht gestellt und weiter gespielt.


 
Ah, Danke hat funktioniert! Vllt hab ich das auch einfach übersehen !


----------



## r|sen_ (15. Juni 2011)

Hast Du, das ging von Anfang an..


----------



## doenertier84 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe den Thread auf das Schlagwort Bloom durchsucht und nix gefunden - also verzeiht mir, wenn das in den mittlerweile 100 Seiten schonmal angesprochen wurde.
Aber bin ich der Einzige den manchmal das übertriebene Leuchten von Objekten in Innenräumen und auf den Gesichtern der Charaktere nervt? Wie kann man dem Spiel einen realistischen Look verschaffen, Gamma Wert verstellen?

Bloom Effekt abschalten hilft zwar, aber der Raum ist immer noch total übertrieben ausgeleuchtet. Also mit Bloom ist das ja echt katastrophal, ich habe noch nie eine Öllampe gesehen, die derart grell ist, dass man zu stark geblendet ist um Sachen dahinter erkennen zu können. Ich will auch keine Liebesszenen, bei denen meine Partnerin immer leuchtet wie ein Goldbarren kurz vorm Schmelzpunkt.
Es wirkt total unnatürlich wie die Holzwand hintern den Lampen das Licht reflektiert, echtes Holz absorbiert einen Großteil der Strahlung und verhält sich nicht wie ein blankpolierter Spiegel.

Der Raum ist übrigens die  Höhle vom Succubus vor Vergen im 2 ten Akt Iorweth, falls das jemand reproduzieren möchte. Der Effekt tritt hier besonders extrem auf, an anderen Stellen ist es bei mir auch nicht sooo stark - aber der Trend geht häufig in die Richtung.
Ansonsten bin ich von der Optik eigentlich begeistert.


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir sieht das nicht so aus... :s

Hab auch alles bis auf Übersampeling an bzw. auf max stehen, aber sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## doenertier84 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal ein wenig an Gamma und Helligkeit rumgespielt - hier die Szene mit 50 % auf beiden Einstellungen. Helligkeit runterstellen macht leider nur das Gesamtbild dunkler, das unrealistische Reflektieren von Oberflächen wie Stoff und Holz bleibt aber bestehen.

Warum zum Henker glüht der Teppich rechts unten? Ist das von den Spieldesignern so gewollt?

Man bekommt auch irgendwie den Eindruck dass bei den Kerzen rechts die gesamte Kerze eine Lichtquelle ist....also auch der Stiel aus Wachs. Eine echte Kerze leutet aber nur an der Flamme selbst.
Auf dem Tisch links reflekiert die Amphore auch total übertrieben.
Also wenn das bewusst als eine Art von Kunst so eingesetzt wird kann ich mich da nicht mit anfreunden.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab soetwas auch net. Vielleich stimmt was mit deinen Treibereinstellungen nicht und da wird was falsch geregelt. Hast du deine Treiber mal auf Standard gesetzt?
Ansonsten kannst du auch mal versuchen die Spieleinstellungen zu testen indem du vordefinierte stufen wählst und schaust, ab wann sich das ändert. Also von individuell auf hoch, mittel usw.


----------



## doenertier84 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das ist an der Stelle tatsächlich so gewollt, sieht auf vielen Let's play Videos genauso aus.

Succubus fight - Xfire Video
YouTube - ‪96. Let's Play The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings - With Flickering Heart: Solving the Puzzle‬‏ so ab 8:40 min

Ein anderes Beispiel das mir spontan einfällt wäre noch der Dialog nach der Liebesszene mit Triss, Geralts Gesicht strahlt komplett in weiss mit roten Stellen. Ich kenn das bei Fotos wenn man Gamma und Kontrast bis auf Anschlag stellt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an weisse Albino-Kannickel. Gut...die Rosen strahlen halt mächtig und er ist ja eher bleich.
Naja, nicht so mein Dingen...aber ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Juni 2011)

Verrückt, die Szene hab ich noch nicht mal gesehen, ich bin auch iwie nie in die Stadt reingekommen, nur bei dem Kampf mit Roche zusammen.. xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Verrückt, die Szene hab ich noch nicht mal gesehen, ich bin auch iwie nie in die Stadt reingekommen, nur bei dem Kampf mit Roche zusammen.. xD


 
Das ist ja auch auf Seite der Rebellen mit Iorveth und Saskia


----------



## doenertier84 (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, und genau das liebe ich an dem Spiel so sehr. Es ist wirklich nichtlinear, Enscheidungen haben echte Konsequenzen und nicht selten ist man in einer moralischen Zwickmühle. Am besten ohne Lösung frei aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden, dann erzeugt man sein ganz persönliches Spiel.

Wie ist das wenn man einmal komplett durch ist, man kann nicht zufällig seine Ausrüstung behalten und nochmal neu auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen, oder?


----------



## Rud (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich gucke immer mal im Internet, aber vllt. weiß einer von euch ja etwas mehr 

Und zwar wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich die Entwickler über ein neues DLC oder einen Möglichen 3. Teil geäußert haben?

Gruß R U D


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Juni 2011)

doenertier84 schrieb:


> Ja, und genau das liebe ich an dem Spiel so sehr. Es ist wirklich nichtlinear, Enscheidungen haben echte Konsequenzen und nicht selten ist man in einer moralischen Zwickmühle. Am besten ohne Lösung frei aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden, dann erzeugt man sein ganz persönliches Spiel.
> 
> Wie ist das wenn man einmal komplett durch ist, man kann nicht zufällig seine Ausrüstung behalten und nochmal neu auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen, oder?


 
Nee, ich fürchte das geht nicht... ^^ Ich mein, man könnte sicherlich iwie tricksen, aber das bockt doch dann nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Juni 2011)

Also bei den Rätseln wo ich echt Stundenlang davor sitze und keinerlei Lösung aus dem Netz funktioniert hätte ich es doch sehr schön gefunden wenn diese wenigstens für alle gleich gewesen wären. Das hätte mir viel frust erspart und hätte auch die ein oder andere Nebenquest abschließen können. 

Na ja was solls. Im zweiten Durchgang weiß ich vieles mehr


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Juni 2011)

Von welchem Rätsel redest du denn...?

Meinst Du das mit den Gargoyles...? Da gibts ne Lösung, mom ich suche mal.. 

EDIT:

as erste findet ihr links vom Stadttor. Es ist der Raum links neben dem Haupttor der Stadt. Für jedes der Siegel gibt es eine einzuhaltende Reihenfolge, bei der je nach Zufallsprinzip auf zwei Muster zurückgegriffen wird. Reihenfolge 1: Rune links an der Wand, rechts an der Wand, links auf dem Boden, einen Meter vor der Kiste. Reihenfolge 2: Rune links an der Wand, auf dem Boden links, auf dem Boden vor der Truhe, rechts auf dem Boden.

Die zweite Kammer findet ihr rechts neben dem Haupttor in einem Raum. Reihenfolge 1: Rune an der Wand rechts, auf dem Boden rechts, an der Wand links, auf dem Boden links. Reihenfolge 2: Rune auf dem Boden links, an der Wand rechts, auf dem Boden rechts, an der Wand links. Die dritte Kammer findet ihr beim Amphitheater. Reihenfolge 1: Rune auf dem Boden rechts, auf dem Boden links, an der Wand links, an der Wand rechts. Reihenfolge 2: Rune auf dem Boden links, auf dem Boden rechts, an der Wand links, an der Wand rechts. Geht anschließend zu Bras und holt euch eure Belohnung ab.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Von welchem Rätsel redest du denn...?
> 
> Meinst Du das mit den Gargoyles...? Da gibts ne Lösung, mom ich suche mal..
> 
> ...


 Dieses Schriftstück habe ich auch gefunden und habe mir dazu auch ein Youtube Toturial angeschaut und die Reihenfolge stimmten nie.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Dieses Schriftstück habe ich auch gefunden und habe mir dazu auch ein Youtube Toturial angeschaut und die Reihenfolge stimmten nie.


 
Du musst einfach wissen welche Rune was bedeutet und dann die Reihenfolge aus dem Gedicht rauslesen - einfach, sobald man Punkt eins erfüllt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du musst einfach wissen welche Rune was bedeutet und dann die Reihenfolge aus dem Gedicht rauslesen - einfach, sobald man Punkt eins erfüllt


 Wie finde ich den das heraus? Ich habe zwar immer ein Gedicht in den Raum kann aber mit den nichts Anfangen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habs nach längerem googeln gefunden, die Runen bedeuten folgendes: 


Spoiler



Kunst, Himmel, Tier, Zeit. Kunst ist das A-förmige Symbol (eine Harfe oder so), Tier ist das mit den drei zickzack-Linien, Himmel ist das Quadrat mit dem Strich durch und Zeit ist das was einer Uhr ähnelt, bzw sich als "4" lesen lässt. 
In den Gedichten lassen sich dann immer Begriffe den Runen zuordnen, zb Mäuse->Tier, Tanzen->Kunst... etc.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Juni 2011)

Das ist aber echt übel wenn man daraus eine halbe Wissenschaft macht  Ist ja wie damals bei Tomb Raider 

Nun habe ich den ersten Run mit dem Weg von Roche durch. Wurde eigentlich im zweiten Teil geklärt wer der Typ (Hexer) am Ende vom ersten Teil war der den König vom ersten Teil ermorden wollte? Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen. Und auf den Jungen Alvin bzw. und oder Großmeister Jaques de Aldersberg ging man absolut nicht ein. ich dachte im zweiten Teil gibt es endlich die Auflösung zu den Fragen die ganze Foren gefüllt haben.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Juni 2011)

Das is das Problem, auf vielen NPS´s wird nich wirklich eingegangen... Das mit den Runen war mit dem Tut zu schaffen, jedenfalls für mich...  Vllt. nochmal laden und versuchen..?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Juni 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Das is das Problem, auf vielen NPS´s wird nich wirklich eingegangen... Das mit den Runen war mit dem Tut zu schaffen, jedenfalls für mich...  Vllt. nochmal laden und versuchen..?


 Ich habe echt alle Tipps und Tricks angewendet und habe mir Youtube Videos angeschaut, immer gab es eine aufs Hirn  Aber das war ja noch Run 1, jetzt kann ich im zweiten Durchlauf einiges besser machen


----------



## doenertier84 (18. Juni 2011)

Angeblich kann man beim Kerkerausbruch im Prolog auch ne Braut klarmachen, hat die jemand gefunden? Steht ausser auf dieser Website nirgendswo was drüber.
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings : Artikel: Test

[2.8]  Dragonscale Armor Damage Reduction:  +17  Comments: -  Iorveth's path only; maybe the best armor in Act 2 and buyable at the start of the chapter from craftsman/merchant just inside Vergen outer gates -  Price is 2.8k orens with *haggling skill*.  Orens are easily farmed near Vergen; see the "Farming" section of this FAQ.

Quelle:  
http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/975399-the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings/faqs/62417

Wie kann man denn in dem Spiel feilschen bzw. was muss man dafür skillen????


----------



## lol2k (18. Juni 2011)

Spiele seit gestern TW2 - allerdings kommen mir die Texturen so unscharf vor!
Wenn ich mir bsp-weise diesen Screenshot von pcgh angucke - ist mein Bild dagegen Texturmatsch!

Dabei habe ich schon die Werte der User.ini wie auf dieser Themenseite beschrieben, geändert...   (Habe letztere genommen, da ich im Besitz der gtx 470 OC bin)

Zwar sind die Texturen im Allgemeinen schon schärfer (man merkt dies, an den "unsauberen", "fransigen" Kanten des Blattwerks und dem Protagonisten - dennoch sehen Details auf Kleidungsstücken in den Sequenzen nicht so detailliert aus, wie auf jender Screenshot von pcgh, den ich oben verlinkt habe 

System: GTX 470 OC, Phenom x6 1050T, 8GB Ram, Win 7

Jemand einen Tipp, die Qualität der Texturen weiter nach oben zu schrauben? (außer Uber-Sampling )


----------



## Primer (18. Juni 2011)

Übersampling macht sogar das Gegenteil^^
Schau mal in den Grafikoptionen ob alles auf max ist, insbesondere der Texturspeicher auf "sehr hoch". AF unbedingt über den Treiber erzwingen, das unterstützt W2 nicht direkt.


----------



## lol2k (18. Juni 2011)

Yo - alle Änderungen entsprechen dieser .ini-datei 

[Rendering]
TextureDownscale=0
AtlasTextureDownscale=0
DetailTextureDownscale=0
MaxTextureSize=2048
MaxAtlasTextureSize=4096
TextureMemoryBudget=1000
TextureTimeBudget=10
MaxCubeShadowSize=2048
MaxCubeShadowCount=4
MaxSpotShadowSize=2048
MaxSpotShadowCount=4
FoliageDistanceScale=1.6
MeshDistanceScale=2.2
CharacterLodGameplayDownscale=0
AllowBloom=0
AllowShafts=1
AllowAntialias=1
AllowBlur=1
AllowDOF=1
AllowDecals=1.0
AllowVignette=1
AllowSharpen=1
AllowRain=1
AllowSSAO=1
AllowMotionBlur=1
AllowScatterDOF=1
AllowCutsceneDOF=0
DanglesLimiter=0
ShadowQuality=3
ShadowedLights=3
Fullscreen=1
VSync=0
UberSampling=0



und reizen somit das maximum aus - nur eben der "UberSampling"-Modus bleibt off, da selbst aktuelle highendkarten das ja nicht flüssig bei 1920x1080 darstellen können 

Irgendwas muss ich übersehen habe - diese matschigen texturen der rüstungen gleichen denen der low settings 
AF habe ich erzwungen...

P.S. Die .ini-Datei übergeht die klassischen Options des GameLaunchers...


----------



## byte1981 (18. Juni 2011)

Hast du den Schreibschutz der .ini aktiviert ?


----------



## lol2k (18. Juni 2011)

Jap -schreibschutz ist aktiviert - da hab ich aber auch zweimal gucken müssen 
Mittlerweile kommt mir der Verdacht, das die pcgh screens mit ultra specifications gemacht wurden bzw. die screens gar von cdprojekt selbst stammen und daher solch eine gute Auflösung vorweisen...


----------



## The_Rock (18. Juni 2011)

Hi Leuts 

hab die Entwicklung von Witcher 2 nicht mitverfolgt. Wie ist das Kampfsystem im Vergleich zum ersten Teil?
Den ersten Teil hab ich gerade deswegen nicht abgeschlossen. Ich fand das "Klick on Timing" Kampfsystem nach ner Weile langweilig.

Da ich aber wieder Lust auf ein gutes Rollenspiel hab (und Witcher 2 ziemlich gut aussieht ), würd ich halt gern wissen, ob sich da was geändert hat.

Und wie siehts mit der Story aus? Werden die Ereignisse des ersten Teils kurz nacherzählt? (oder kann man die irgendwo nachlesen?)


----------



## Primer (19. Juni 2011)

@lol2k

Also echte Bilder gibts zu hauf im Screenshoot Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-363.html

Mit den im Anhang befindliche Einstellungen siehts auch bei mir so aus wie auf den vielen Screens. Du solltest das ganze vorsichtshalber mal ohne ini Tweak probieren.


----------



## lol2k (19. Juni 2011)

@ primerp12 Danke für den Upload - bei mir sehen die Einstellungen in den Options genau so aus - bis auf einen Unterschied - "Texture Downscaling" bzw. "Texturfaktor verringern", wie es im deutschen Menü heisst, stand bei mir auf "high". Allerdings ist der Eintrag durch die neue .ini auf "0" gesetzt worden... 
Ich werd später nochmal die original .ini einfügen und die Änderungen direkt in den Optionen vornehmen, so lassen sich die Unterschiede vermutlich am deutlichsten erkennen! Gut das ich noch ein Backup der .ini gemacht habe 

@The _Rock
Das Kampfsystem hat sich deutlich verändert. 
Aktives Blockes (auf "E") ist hinzugekommen, kein Springen über den Gegner mehr möglich (nur noch abrollen zu allen Seiten), kein "Fast & Group-Style" mehr, für unterschiedlich gepanzerte Gegner - stattdessen flinke Schläge auf der linken Maustaste und schwerere Schläge auf der rechten. 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "normal" ist auch schon fordernd und ich hab bislang noch keine Tränke in Kämpfen zu mir nehmen können - nur davor - da dies nur noch über das "Meditations-Menü" geht  
Die Story des Vorgängers wird häppchenweise erzählt - zusätzliche Infos geben Bücher und Gespräche - bei mir kommt allerdings erschwerend hinzu, das ich die Savegames aus dem ersten Teil importiert habe- daher könnte mir an dieser Stelle etwas fehlen!


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juni 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> @ primerp12 Danke für den Upload - bei mir sehen die Einstellungen in den Options genau so aus - bis auf einen Unterschied - "Texture Downscaling" bzw. "Texturfaktor verringern", wie es im deutschen Menü heisst, stand bei mir auf "high". Allerdings ist der Eintrag durch die neue .ini auf "0" gesetzt worden...
> Ich werd später nochmal die original .ini einfügen und die Änderungen direkt in den Optionen vornehmen, so lassen sich die Unterschiede vermutlich am deutlichsten erkennen! Gut das ich noch ein Backup der .ini gemacht habe


 
Texturfaktor verringern "high" bedeutet Texturmatsch.


----------



## Primer (19. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Texturfaktor verringern "high" bedeutet Texturmatsch.



Na eben^^
Warum kann man das nicht wie gehabt, also umgekehrt (sprich richtigherum) formulieren.
Man sagt ja auch nicht das sein Auto -50PS weniger Leistung hat


----------



## The_Rock (19. Juni 2011)

@lol2k
Danke, hört sich interessant an 
Dann werd ich dem Spiel mal ne Chance geben


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Juni 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Na eben^^
> Warum kann man das nicht wie gehabt, also umgekehrt (sprich richtigherum) formulieren.
> Man sagt ja auch nicht das sein Auto -50PS weniger Leistung hat


 
Man könnte sich nun über die Herkunft des Games auslassen, aber nein.... Ist ja generell sehr gut geworden...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2011)

Ich muss mal Luft ablassen: dieser Kampf mit dem Kayran ist ja wohl so was von ARRRRRGGHHH!!!!  

Ich hab es die letzten 5 Tage versucht, jeden Tag 3 mal, dabei wiederum je mind 4-5 Versuche am Stück, um dann immer wieder entnervt aufzugeben. Und das, obwohl ich wusste, wie man die Tentakel abschlagen kann. Aber ich hab NIE mehr als 2 geschafft, ohne zu sterben... Das schlimmste an der Sache IMHO: die wilden Kameraschwenks nach dem Abtrennen der Tentakel, so dass ich regelmäßig völlig orientierungslos in irgendeine Richtung gelaufen bin, nur nicht dahin, wo es sicher war... 

Das "beste": vorgestern hab ich es doch tatsächlich geschafft, die Tentakel abzuhacken und auf einem Tentakel dann zu "surfen", dann werd ich abgeworfen und steh da und DENKE, dass der Kayran nun in einer Art Endsequenz stirbt - und plötzlich fliegt mit ein Felsen in die Fresse...     Ich hätte fast die Tastatur in den Monitor gepfeffert, und ich bin wirklich jemand, der sich nur in absoluten Extremfällen mal richtig aufregt... 

Und dann das ständige neuladen, bei dem der Button "neu laden?" erst nach 10 Sekunden erscheint...  Gestern hatte ich es dann endlich geschafft. Nee nee nee, ich hoffe, das war der letzte so miese Boss-Fight...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich muss mal Luft ablassen: dieser Kampf mit dem Kayran ist ja wohl so was von ARRRRRGGHHH!!!!
> 
> Ich hab es die letzten 5 Tage versucht, jeden Tag 3 mal, dabei wiederum je mind 4-5 Versuche am Stück, um dann immer wieder entnervt aufzugeben. Und das, obwohl ich wusste, wie man die Tentakel abschlagen kann. Aber ich hab NIE mehr als 2 geschafft, ohne zu sterben... Das schlimmste an der Sache IMHO: die wilden Kameraschwenks nach dem Abtrennen der Tentakel, so dass ich regelmäßig völlig orientierungslos in irgendeine Richtung gelaufen bin, nur nicht dahin, wo es sicher war...
> 
> ...


 Ich habe mir dazu ein Youtube Tutorial angeschaut. Auf die Idee mit der Brücke soll man erst mal kommen  Was mich aber eher zur Zeit ankotzt sind die Bugs. Mir fehlt die Hintergrundmusik, Inventargeräusche sind auch keine mehr da, die Geräusche beim aufheben sind auch weg, Geräusche von Tieren auch weg, ... gestern kackte das Spiel 2x zusammen. Natürlich lange nicht gepseichert  Und als ich in Flotsan die Taverne betrat war niemand mehr außer Rittersporn in der Taverne. Ich musste wieder raus und die Taverne neu betreten danach waren erst alle Figuren (KI) anwesend.

Und ist euch schon aufgefallen:
Ein mal im Ladebildschirm kann man nicht mehr zurück. ESC, Maus klicks, ... ich MUSSTE ein Save laden um aus dem Ladenbildschirm Menü heraus zu kommen. 

Und im 2. Durchlauf merke ich wie zäh das Spiel auf einmal läuft. Ganz zu Anfang lief das Spiel wie Skier auf Eis. Nun bekomme ich selbst nach Defragmentieren ab und zu den Level/ Gebäude/ Terrain Ladebildschirm wenn ich im Wald schnell unterwegs bin. Den hatte ich zum Anfang nie. Und irgendwie lädt das Spiel mit der Zeit immer langsamer. Das Menü brauch nun einiges an Sekunden. Davor hat es immer sofort reagiert. Um so länger das Spiel auf der Platte ist um so zäher läuft es. Dabei ist das System letztes We frisch mit Updates versorgt worden und wurde auch HDD gereinigt und Defragmentiert. Trotzdem läuft es immer zäher.


----------



## doenertier84 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele es auf normal. Nach Abtrennen eines Tentakels musst du dich nur von der Mitte fernhalten, an der Seite kannst du schon wieder seelenruhig ein Axii zeichen platzieren. Bin anfangs auch immer panisch durch die Gegend gelaufen, aber an der Seite passiert dir nichts.

Und nach der "Surfsequenz" Quen aktivieren und links die Brücke hochrennen...total unspektakulär...hab ich aber auch nur mit Let s play video gerafft.


----------



## steinschock (20. Juni 2011)

Tentalkel waren noch einfach nach 15 X, wars kein Problem mehr 
Ich hab einfach Quen dann Axii und stehen bleiben, man wird zwar getroffen aber der Tentakel ist Fixiert.

Nur Raffen was man dan tun soll hat mich dem Wahnsinn auch ein stück näher gebracht.

Besonders wei es eigentlich ganz einfach war.


----------



## sinthor4s (21. Juni 2011)

Während ich im Prolog an jedem Mob 2 mal gestorben bin habe ich den Kayran bei ersten Versuch erledigt

Aber zu einem anderen Problem: Nachdem ich für 2 Tage nicht Witcher 2 spielen konnte, kann ich das Spiel nun 
überhaupt nicht mehr spielen. Beim anzeigen der Sponsoren usw. hackt es schon und selbst das Hauptmenü wird
nicht flüssig angezeigt. Spielstände lassen sich nicht laden und neue Spiele nicht beginnen.
(mein System kann man der Signatur entnehmen und die Grafikeinstellung habe ich per Auto-Assign auf Hoch eingestellt)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Juni 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Während ich im Prolog an jedem Mob 2 mal gestorben bin habe ich den Kayran bei ersten Versuch erledigt
> 
> Aber zu einem anderen Problem: Nachdem ich für 2 Tage nicht Witcher 2 spielen konnte, kann ich das Spiel nun
> überhaupt nicht mehr spielen. Beim anzeigen der Sponsoren usw. hackt es schon und selbst das Hauptmenü wird
> ...


 Warte mal die Zeit ab. Ist bei mir teilweise auch so. Wenn ich alle Werbeintros mit ESC abbreche brauch der PC einige Sekunden bis bei mir das Hauptmenü erscheint. Klicke ich auf Spiel Laden dauert es noch mal ein paar Sekunden bis die Save zusammen mit dem Bild geladen wurde. Das ist aber erst seit Akt 3 im ersten Durchgang. Nun ist es im zweiten Durchlauf immer so. Als ob von heute auf Morgen das Spiel viel mehr Performance frisst als nach der Installation.


----------



## doenertier84 (21. Juni 2011)

Mit Performance Problemen kämpfe ich bisher noch nicht, habe aber auch einen i7 2600k. Das Spiel hat sich bei mir aber schon ein paar mal ohne Fehlermeldung spontan auf den Desktop verabschiedet.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Als ich meine ersten Talentpunkte im Hexer-Zweig vergeben hatte dachte ich es ist besser die paar Mutagene die ich schon hatte mal zu benutzen.
Ein schwerer Fehler wie sich im Nachhinein heraustelle, einmal mutiert kann man später nicht gegen ein besseres Mutagen austauschen. Auch sind die Eigenschaften die man mutieren kann scheinbar extrem wenig, ich habe bisher nur im Hexerzweig 2-3 davon gefunden....
Ich meine das kann es doch nicht schon gewesen sein, oder?  Wofür ist mein Inventar denn dann mit 1000 Mutagenen zugemüllt?

Kann man schon sehen ob eine Eigenschaft mutierbar ist bevor man einen Talentpunkt dafür investiert hat? Demnach bliebe nix mehr übrig und ich könnte alle Mutagene verticken.

Das Speichersystem ist auch mal fürn Arsch, warum es gerade bei einem Spiel was man gerne mehrmals spielen möchte nicht möglich ist verschiedene Spielerprofile mit eigenen Savegames anzulegen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## steinschock (21. Juni 2011)

Ja das mit den Mutas hat mich auch geärgert.

Ab und zu wird es bei mir auch mal träge dann geht es auf einmal wieder.
Auch mal die Einstellungen überprüfen, ich hatte auf einmal alles auf max.

Abstürze kommen gelegentlich auch mal vor.
Und mit Graka OC geht gar nicht dann wird öfter der Anzeigentreiber wierdehergestellt.

Ist das einzige Spiel wo das passiert.

Dafür ist das Spiel gut da lässt sich das verschmerzen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2011)

Die Fähigkeiten die man auch mutieren kann haben irgendwo am Rand einen kleinen Kreis/Punkt, der nach dem mutieren bunt wird!


----------



## doenertier84 (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber der kleine Kreis erscheint scheinbar erst wenn man einen Talentpunkt drauf hat. Deutet der Zahnkranz (z. B. bei der letzten Eigenschaft Schwert-Baum) auf Mutierbarkeit hin?


Ok: Hab einfach mal meinen ersten Spielstand geladen und geschaut ob die Eigenschaften aus dem Hexer Zweig von denen ich schon weiss dass man sie mutieren kann irgendwie optisch hervorgehoben sind.

...Fehlanzeige.

Bleibt wohl eine Überraschung.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2011)

Hmmm... jetzt weiss ich auch, warum mir die erst so spät aufgefallen sind. Ich war ziemlich überrascht als ich was erlernt hab und da dann was von mutieren stand.


----------



## doenertier84 (21. Juni 2011)

Ok, zusammenfassend muss man für Neulinge die Empfehlung aussprechen kleine Mutagene niemals zu verwenden - die sollte man direkt verkaufen.
Im Charakterbaum lassen sich sowieso nur eine handvoll Eigenschaften mutieren. Gemessen daran droppt im Spiel ein Überangebot großer Mutagene - selbst wenn man anders als ich nicht gezielt danach sucht.
Cool wäre mal eine Gesamtübersicht welche Eigenschaften mutierbar sind, damit man gezielt dorthin skillen kann.

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit den Fertigkeiten?
[2.8]  Dragonscale Armor Damage Reduction:  +17 Rune Slots:  3 Comments: -  Price is 2.8k orens with *haggling skill*.  Orens are easily farmed near Vergen; see the "Farming" section of this FAQ.

Haggling bedeutet ja "Feilschen", wie komme ich an diese Fertigkeit? Durch Anlesen von Büchern? Durch wiederholte Zeichenwahl bei Diaglogen mit NPCs, also z. B. immer Einschüchtern? 
Sollte man am besten alle Bibliotheken leerkaufen und sich jeden Mist durchlesen? 
Gerade Feilschen klingt ja verlockend, ich habe für die Rüstung in Vergen irgendwas mit 3600 Orens gezahlt - das macht einen Unterschied, 
mit wurde aber nicht angeboten zu Feilschen.


Edit: Hab was zu den Fertigkeiten gefunden:
[W 2] Fertigkeiten FAQ - World of Players

Zusatzperks und wie man sie bekommt: 
(Danke an Tommy1984)

Axii-Zeichen -> Dialoge, bis Stufe 3 steigerbar
Einschüchterung -> Dialoge, bis Stufe 3 steigerbar
Überzeugungskraft -> Dialoge, bis Stufe 3 steigerbar
Deckung (+10% Schadensreduktion) -> Schild von Triss nicht verlassen (Akt 1)
Feilscher (-20% Kaufpreise) -> Man muss den Händler, mit dem man den  Preis für den Kayran-Auftrag verhandelt, das Doppelte bezahlen lassen  (d.h. er muss noch einmal überzeugt werden).
Starker Rücken (+50 Gesamtgewicht) -> Arjan retten (Prolog)
Pyromane (+20% Chance auf Einäscherung) -> Geralt mehrfach einäschern lassen (in Lagerfeuer laufen)
Anatomieunterricht (+10% Schaden gegen Menschen) -> Quest "Schweren Herzens" (Akt 2 - Iorweth)
Starker Magen (+10% vergiftungsresistenz) -> Tränke trinken
Illusionist (+3 Zeichenschaden) -> Axii in Dialogen nutzen
Meuchelmöder (+25% Schaden von hinten) -> Heuhaufen (Prolog)
Messerwerfer (+5 Schaden mit Wurfwaffen) -> Wes beim Saufgelage besiegen (Akt 1)
Kind der Nacht (+2 Vitalitätsregeneration, nur nachts) -> durch Nilfgardlager schleichen (Akt 2 - Iorweth)
Ornithologie (+10% Schaden gegen Harpyien) -> Quest "Harpyien-Königin" (Akt 2 - Iorweth)
Geheimwissen (+0,5 Zeichenintensität) -> Gargyle-Quest (Akt 3)
Alter Hase (Gewonnene Erfahrungspunkte +10%) -> 10 verschiedene Trainingspuppen zerstören
Swordsman (Sword Damage +4) -> Henselt vor den Assassinen retten?
Exorcist (+10% Damage Bonus to Spirits and Wraiths) -> Das Exorzimus-Ritual mit Henselt durchführen
David (+10% Damage to Huge Creatures) -> Den Golem im Unterschlupf der Assassinen besiegen (Roche)

Quelle:   GameFAQs: The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (PC) Item/Equipment FAQ by blue_devil_99




Ja so ein Scheiß, da habe ich ja das Meiste nicht von gemacht . Gerade wegen Feilschen...Arrggghhh!!! Naja, gut zu wissen für 2 ten Run.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2011)

Cool, danke! Daran merkt man auch wieder gut, dass das Game zum mehrfachen durchspielen gemacht wurde.


----------



## r|sen_ (21. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt grade auf das die meisten "coolen" Sachen mit Iorweth möglich sind.. n Ausgleich für die lahme Geschichte...? ^^


----------



## Primer (21. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Und ist euch schon aufgefallen:
> Ein mal im Ladebildschirm kann man nicht mehr zurück. ESC, Maus klicks, ... ich MUSSTE ein Save laden um aus dem Ladenbildschirm Menü heraus zu kommen.



Man kommt zurück, allerdings nicht mit ESC. Du musst einfach gaaaaaaaaaaanz nach unten Scrollen(je nach Anzahl der savegames) und auf zurück klicken^^



Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Und im 2. Durchlauf merke ich wie zäh das Spiel auf einmal läuft. Ganz zu Anfang lief das Spiel wie Skier auf Eis. Nun bekomme ich selbst nach Defragmentieren ab und zu den Level/ Gebäude/ Terrain Ladebildschirm wenn ich im Wald schnell unterwegs bin. Den hatte ich zum Anfang nie. Und irgendwie lädt das Spiel mit der Zeit immer langsamer. Das Menü brauch nun einiges an Sekunden. Davor hat es immer sofort reagiert. Um so länger das Spiel auf der Platte ist um so zäher läuft es. Dabei ist das System letztes We frisch mit Updates versorgt worden und wurde auch HDD gereinigt und Defragmentiert. Trotzdem läuft es immer zäher.



 Warum du Ingame Probleme hast kann ich leider nicht erklären. Beim Menü habe ich aber einen Verdacht, da Witcher extrem viele savegames anlegt(pus Bild!) kommt der mit dem laden von der HDD nichtmehr so schnell hinterher. Lösung könnte hier sein, einfach mal alles saves(bis auf das aktuelle^^) zu löschen, immerhin bedeuten 100Savegammes schon mal 1GB. Auffindbar sind diese in den Dokumenten unter Witcher 2.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Tentalkel waren noch einfach nach 15 X, wars kein Problem mehr
> Ich hab einfach Quen dann Axii und stehen bleiben, man wird zwar getroffen aber der Tentakel ist Fixiert.
> 
> Nur Raffen was man dan tun soll hat mich dem Wahnsinn auch ein stück näher gebracht.
> ...



Wie Axii? ich dachte man sollte die Tentakel mit Yrdem "festkleben" und dann abhacken? ^^   genau dabei wurd ich nämlich immer wieder erwischt: ich platziere das Zeichen und warte auf den Tentakel, aber der andere Tentakel schlägt zu, oder der richtige tentakel schlägt seitlich und nicht nach unten... Oder ich platziere das Zeichen oder will grad Quen zaubern, in dem Moment schlägt der Tentakel zu (beim Zaubern ist man ja kurz regungslos). Und wie gesagt wegen der miesen kamera, da bin ich auch zigmal verletzt / getötet worden, da ich ne Weile in die falsche Richtung lief - man sieht da halt für 2-3 Sekunden nicht, wo man ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Juni 2011)

@Herbboy:
Wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf  :



Spoiler



Versuch das Teil die ganze Zeit anzugucken und geh immer in die Nähe der Leuchtenden Tentakeln, da machst du das Yrden Zeichen und sobald sich der Tentakel hebt hüpfst du weg. 
Dann hackst du das Ding ab und wirkst den Quen Zauber damit der wütende Klops dich nich kaputt haut. Aber warscheinlich ist er inzwischen eh schon platt 



Habe grade Letho platt gemacht... MANN war der Schwer!!!


----------



## steinschock (22. Juni 2011)

@ Herbboy

Ups sorry hatte Yrdem gemeint.
Ich hab die äußeren genommen meißt hat es geklappt.
Und Quen kan man ja vorher machen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, der Kayran is inzwischen platt, und ich hatte es auch genauso probiert mit Yrden - aber es klappte halt immer nur bei 2-3 Tantakeln. Zwischendurch traf der mich oft mit dem nicht leuchtende Tentakel anstatt dass er mit dem leuchtenden schlägt, oder ich rolle mich zur Seite weg und werd trotzdem erwischt, oder beim Zeichenmachen schlug der Tentakel zu, oder ich steh da ne Minute auf dem Zeichen und warte, und der schlägt gar nicht zu oder schlägt mich seitlich weg anstatt von oben drauf... und wie gesagt: wegen der doofen Kameraführung jeweils nach Abschlagen eines Tentakels bin ich fast immer dann auch oft verletzt oder getötet worden... es war echt zum kotzen...  

Ich kann micht nicht erinnern, dass ich in den letzten 25 Jahren jemals ein Spiel hatte, bei dem ich bei einer einzigen Stelle so oft Neuladen musste...


Vlt hab ich die Quest auch einfach nur "zu früh" absolviert? Das war an sich die erste Quest in Foltrest, die ich bekommen hab.


----------



## steinschock (22. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, der Kayran is inzwischen platt, und ich hatte es auch genauso probiert mit Yrden - aber es klappte halt immer nur bei 2-3 Tantakeln. .


 2 Tentakel dann Surfen und gut is 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kann micht nicht erinnern, dass ich in den letzten 25 Jahren jemals ein Spiel hatte, bei dem ich bei einer einzigen Stelle so oft Neuladen musste...
> .


Mit 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt hab ich die Quest auch einfach nur "zu früh" absolviert? Das war an sich die erste Quest in Foltrest, die ich bekommen hab.


 
Ich hab den ziemlich zum schluss gemacht


----------



## r|sen_ (22. Juni 2011)

Ja ich auch, das war so ziemlich das letzte was ich gemacht habe... Gut, die Geschichte mit Vernon kam noch und n paar Sachen zum aufklären...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2011)

mist, auf einen post geantwortet der schon lange nicht mehr aktuell war


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Mönch der in Flotsan in der Taverne im Keller in der Ecke steht. Was macht der eigentlich außer Würfeln? Kann man da irgendwas besonderes bekommen?

Und gestern habe ich die Elfen aus dem brennenden Haus gerettet und bis jetzt gab es weder Danke noch sonst was.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Dieser Mönch der in Flotsan in der Taverne im Keller in der Ecke steht. Was macht der eigentlich außer Würfeln? Kann man da irgendwas besonderes bekommen?
> 
> Und gestern habe ich die Elfen aus dem brennenden Haus gerettet und bis jetzt gab es weder Danke noch sonst was.


 
Belohnung: 



Spoiler



Vor Vergen findest du eine Elfin, sie gibt dir einen Schlüssel der eine Abkürzung öffnet. Und außerdem ist sie eine Händlerin und man kann auch noch mit ihr in die Kiste steigen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Belohnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ach so das geht erst ab Akt2 mit der?


----------



## r|sen_ (22. Juni 2011)

Nee, der 2. Akt ist ja ganz woanders... Das muss schon alles in dem Akt sein. Ich seh grade, ich hab aber im 1. Durchlauf einiges verpasst... xD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juni 2011)

Man rettet die Elfin doch erst am Ende von Akt 1 in Flotsan. Danach kommt man doch schon zu Akt 2 weil man auf der Flucht ist bzw. Die Eichhörnchen mit dem Schiff abhauen wollen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2011)

Im zweiten Akt ist das, ja.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> 2 Tentakel dann Surfen und gut is


 häh? ^^  nee, ich hatte einmal 3, und nix ist passiert, dann hab ich mal im Menü VERSUCHT zu finden, wo der Schwierigkeitsgrad steht, hab aber nur was mit "leichte EST-kämpfe" oder so ähnlich gefunden, danach waren dann 3 Tentakel nötig. Aber auf keinen Fall nur 2...



> Ich hab den ziemlich zum schluss gemacht


 was hast Du denn zuerst gemacht? Also, man kommt ja zur Hinrichtung, die man verhinden kann, dann geht man in die Kneipe, und da ist ja dann draußen schon der Auffurh wegen des kayrans... ich hatte zwar zwei Quests am Ausgang neben der Wirtschaft angenommen, aber die waren viel zu schwer, und auch eine Quest, wo ich in eine Nekkerhöhle sollte, war unschaffbar - da dachte ich, die Kayran-Quest sei eine Einsteigerquest ^^  Wie lang ist man dann überhaupt in Foltrest? Ich hab "schiss", dass ich da zu früh abreise mit offenen Nebenquests und/oder zu wenig XP. Ich war jetzt bei dem Chef von der Stadtwache oder so und soll mit Merigold auf ein Schiff....


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2011)

Ich musste alle vier Tentakeln ab hacken, dann konnte ich erst surfen.

Hast du die Qwest mit dem Toll gemacht?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

Nee, die hab ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## resu223 (24. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen Jungs ich brauch Eure Hilfe, zumindest die theoretische.
Ich bin ein passionierter Rollen und Strategiespieler und einiges gewohnt, aber die Quest "die Königsmörder"(AKT 1) treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.
Hallo?Was ist denn das für ein schei.. Balancing?
Der Kampf gegen Letho im Badehaus(das wir vorher ganz anders kennengelernt haben) bringt mich kurz davor die DVD aus dem Laufwerk zu nehmen und einfach mit dem Schraubenzieher einmal quer rüber zu fahren um mich selbst zu schützen.
Es soll ja alles fordernd sein doch aber nicht so derartig ausgewachsen beschi.... schwer.
Hat jemand von euch einen  einschlägigen Tip wie man überhaupt eine Chance hat dem 1/3 Energie zu rauben?
Gibt es Cheats?Lol ja mittlerweile würde ich sogar einen cheat einsetzen.lol.
Oder noch einfacher....wie kann ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad mitten im Spiel ändern?
Die Changelogs zum Patch geben da leider keine Auskunft.
Dank im voraus.

Gruß resu223


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juni 2011)

Meine Tipps im Kampf gegen Letho: Benutze möglichst durchgehend Quen!
Benutze "blocken", das ist auf E!
Und wenn du es hast, dann kannst du Wurfmesser und Bomben auf ihn werfen, wenn sein Quen down ist!


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs ich brauch Eure Hilfe, zumindest die theoretische.
> Ich bin ein passionierter Rollen und Strategiespieler und einiges gewohnt, aber die Quest "die Königsmörder"(AKT 1) treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.
> Hallo?Was ist denn das für ein schei.. Balancing?
> Der Kampf gegen Letho im Badehaus(das wir vorher ganz anders kennengelernt haben) bringt mich kurz davor die DVD aus dem Laufwerk zu nehmen und einfach mit dem Schraubenzieher einmal quer rüber zu fahren um mich selbst zu schützen.
> ...


 
Du kannst (und konntest schon in Version 1.0) den Schwierigkeitsgrad jederzeit im ingame Optionsmenü ändern.

Beim Kampf gegen Letho würde ich 
1. Schwalbe trinken vor der langen Cutscene und die dann möglichst schnell durchklicken
2. vor ihm wegrennen so lange sein Quen aktiv ist, und immer schön zur Seite rollen wenn er Zeichen einsetzt
3. wenn sein Quen verschwindet hin zu ihm und zwei drei schwere Schläge austeilen, am besten selbst mit Quen geschützt
4. seinen Bomben und Zeichen immer mit Rollen ausweichen! 
5. den eigenen Schwertschaden durch Öle und/oder Wetzsteine aufbohren (und welches Schwert benutzt du? im ersten Akt ist das "jagged blade", das man selbst schmieden muss, so ziemlich das stärkste Stahlschwert)

Also zusammengefasst: Nahkampf ist strengstens verboten, immer wegrennen, ausweichen und dann ein paar harte Treffer landen - das brauchts dann nur so drei-vier Mal, bis der Kampf zuende ist.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Juni 2011)

resu223 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs ich brauch Eure Hilfe, zumindest die theoretische.
> Ich bin ein passionierter Rollen und Strategiespieler und einiges gewohnt, aber die Quest "die Königsmörder"(AKT 1) treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.
> Hallo?Was ist denn das für ein schei.. Balancing?
> Der Kampf gegen Letho im Badehaus(das wir vorher ganz anders kennengelernt haben) bringt mich kurz davor die DVD aus dem Laufwerk zu nehmen und einfach mit dem Schraubenzieher einmal quer rüber zu fahren um mich selbst zu schützen.
> ...


 Ich spiele seit der ersten Minute auf Leicht  10x Hintereinander Sterben war mir zu blöd. Bevor ich mit Letho gekämpft habe hatte ich schon alle Nebenquest abgeschlossen und habe dementsprechend schon einige EP gesammelt und verteilt. Das mache Letho relativ einfach. Cheats an sich gibt es keine, aber einen Trainer  Allerdings schlagen da alle Antiviren Programme Alarm. Der machte mich aber Unverwundbar und der Rest war mir wurscht


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2011)

Von Trainern hab ich die Nase voll. Hatte vor bee Ewigkeit mal einen der mich stärker machen sollte. Als der schwere Kampf für den ich den brauchte dann vorbei war und ich ohne spielen wollte, war ich immer noch so stark, dass ich quasi jeden Kampf mit einem schlag beendet hatte. Das hat das ganze spielgefühl versaut. Seit dem nur noch ohne tricks.

Wie ist das überhaupt beim cheaten im TW2? Die Stärke der Gegner/ die KI passt sich doch dem eigenen Level an oder? Dann müssten die beim cheaten doch auch härter werden...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Juni 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Von Trainern hab ich die Nase voll. Hatte vor bee Ewigkeit mal einen der mich stärker machen sollte. Als der schwere Kampf für den ich den brauchte dann vorbei war und ich ohne spielen wollte, war ich immer noch so stark, dass ich quasi jeden Kampf mit einem schlag beendet hatte. Das hat das ganze spielgefühl versaut. Seit dem nur noch ohne tricks.
> 
> Wie ist das überhaupt beim cheaten im TW2? Die Stärke der Gegner/ die KI passt sich doch dem eigenen Level an oder? Dann müssten die beim cheaten doch auch härter werden...


 Der/ die Trainer den ich bis jetzt hatte lief brav und immer ohne Probleme  The Witcher 2 ist ein Spiel wo ich seit bestimmt 3 Jahren mal wieder zu einem Trainer gegriffen habe  Und beim stäntigen Leveln ist mir nicht aufgefallen das die Gegner mit Leveln. Ist ja nicht so wie bei Shift 1 und Shift 2


----------



## steinschock (24. Juni 2011)

In Flotsam gibt es doch massig Quests ?

Nekker, Krabbspinne, Drogen rezept, Malena, usw. 

Wichtig ist immer mal wegrennen und darauf achten wieviel Energie man hat.
Da die ja nicht steigt wenn Quen aktiv ist.

Bei Letho ist ausweichen wichtig wenner Zeichen wirkt, dann hat er auch kurz keine energie.
Immer schön wegrollen mit doppelklick, dann re Maus 2,3x dann Blocken und Kontern und wieder weg.
Am besten seitlich mit doppelklick.
 Ich hab mir Blocken und Zeichen wirken auf die Daumentaste gelegt.

In den Höhlen und sonst auch drauf achten das man nur 2-3 Gegner hat und die ersten etwas weglockt usw.

Ich habs jetzt mit Iowerth durch hab aber auch einige Quest verpasst in Vergen und LucMunie.
Ich fand den Drachen schwieriger wie Letho.


----------



## SanjiWhite (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin gerade in LocMuinne angekommen. Und bis jetzt finde ich das Spiel einfach genial . So eine Qualität kann dieses Jahr im Rollenspiel Genre nur noch TES V: Skyrim erreichen


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ich fand den Drachen schwieriger wie Letho.


 
Zum Kampf gegen den Drachen: 


Spoiler



Ich frage mich ob das ein Bug ist, aber man kann den Drachen schon auf der Wendeltreppe zur Hälfte plätten - dann ist er keine große Herausforderung mehr. 
Also die Vorgehensweise ist so billig, dass es eigentlich ein Bug sein muss: Wenn der Drache durch die Wand bricht, fängt er an Feuer zu speien - das einen unter dem Quen-Zeichen nicht verwundet, und nicht mal das Schutzschild beschädigt  Da kann man ihn dann schon angreifen und ihm ordentlich die Fresse polieren, und das 2 oder drei mal, so oft wie er eben durch die Wand bricht. Und das ohne jede Gefahr, Schaden zu kassieren. Auf der Turmspitze hat man es dann mit einem höchstens noch halb lebendigen Drachen zu tun...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2011)

Das fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Warum verletzt sich Gerald immer selbst wenn er die Schwerter einsteckt


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2011)

Was meinst du?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn Gerald sein Schwert zieht egal ob Silber oder Stahlschwert bekommt man den üblichen Hinweis das Gerald verletzt wurde und ziehe ich mehrmals hintereinander die Schwerter aus der Scheide geht auch die Lebensenergie etwas verloren


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Wenn Gerald sein Schwert zieht egal ob Silber oder Stahlschwert bekommt man den üblichen Hinweis das Gerald verletzt wurde und ziehe ich mehrmals hintereinander die Schwerter aus der Scheide geht auch die Lebensenergie etwas verloren


 
Du wirst halt Schwerter haben die ein Plus auf Leben geben... Wenn dus ziehst, nimmt deine Lebensanzeige ab weil du Lebenspunkte dazukriegst, die sich erst auffüllen müssen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du wirst halt Schwerter haben die ein Plus auf Leben geben... Wenn dus ziehst, nimmt deine Lebensanzeige ab weil du Lebenspunkte dazukriegst, die sich erst auffüllen müssen.


 OK, das klingt einleuchtend so was habe ich als Meteor auch "installiert"


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2011)

Moin,
wenn ich im Launcher auf "Optimale Einstellung automatisch erkenne" drücke stellt er die Grafik auf niedrig. Kann doch nicht sein mit dieser i2500K und 2GB HD6950?
Und wie setzt man Tränke ein?
Und wie Schnellzugriffs Waffen?


----------



## steinschock (2. Juli 2011)

Schnellzugriff -> Meditation -> Tränke einnehmen 

Ich glaub war R oder E für die Waffen.

Ich hab ohne Tränke und Zusatzwaffen gespielt,
außer Katze in Höhlen.

Setze alles auf Aktiv außer Übersampling , Vsync , Dynamic Bones Limit


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn ich im Launcher auf "Optimale Einstellung automatisch erkenne" drücke stellt er die Grafik auf niedrig. Kann doch nicht sein mit dieser i2500K und 2GB HD6950?



Schon seltsam... Ich hab nen 1090T und die 6970 und er setzt alles auf Hoch.
Irgendwas sieht die Software als limitierend an bei dir.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2011)

Nee, das muss gar nichts heißen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat es mir auch niedrig eingestellt. Einfach raufsetzen und freuen


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2011)

Aber warum bei einem so und beim anderen so?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2011)

Was bewirkt eigentlich "Dynamics Bones Limit"? Hab nur Eng._Erklärenungen gefunden und hätte es gerne auf deutsch.
Vernute mal das GraKa PowerColor HD6950 PCS++ dafür verantworlich ist und sie nicht einordnen kann, liegt nämlich zwischen 6950 und 6970.
Limitirend kann eigentlich nichts sein nur die 4GB Ram.
Einschalten kann ich trozdem alles (also Sehr hoch), samt Übersampling ohne das es für mich zu langsam läuft.
Wüsste gerne wie ich die Framezahl anschauen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juli 2011)

Das Programm deiner Wahl heißt fraps. Ist auf jeder pcgh-zeitschrift-dvd, auf der pcgh-website unter downloads immer in der aktuellsten version und überall im netz verstreut zu finden. Ist ein sehr einfaches, benutzerfreundliches programm und selbsterklärend.


----------



## doenertier84 (3. Juli 2011)

So, nun bin ich endlich durch! Mal ne Frage: In Loc Muinne blieb bei mir ca 1/3 der Karte im "Nebel des Krieges", ganz allgemein gabs da nicht sonderlich viel zu tun. Im Kanalsystem waren viele Gittertüren verschlossen, ebenso oben in der Stadt. Man muss wohl leider davon ausgehen dass den Entwicklern im 3 ten Akt so ein bisschen die Puste ausgegangen ist, oder fehlten mir einfach nur die entsprechenden Schlüssel? Konnte man eigentlich bei den Heereslagern irgendwas machen? Ich habe gegen gefühlte 1000 Ritter gekämpft und dann aufgegeben. Die spawnen wahrscheinlich unendlich mal nach.
Was mich ein bisschen in Vergen und auch in Loc Muinne genervt hat sind die künstlich in die Länge gezogenen Laufwege. Ständig verläuft man sich in Sackgassen, hat den Quest Marker direkt vor der Nase aber kann nicht hin weil mal wieder eine Säule ungünstig umgefallen ist etc. Der beste Akt ist für mich Flotsam, zum Kaedwen Lager kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen - da bin ich nur durchgeschlichen.

Insgesamt ist mein Fazit für dieses Spiel aber gut, hab selten so eine Spieltiefe erlebt mit echten Entscheidungen die den Spielverlauf beeinflussen.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juli 2011)

In LocMuinne sind viele Türen versperrt weil sie abhängig von deinen Entscheidungen sind. Kommst du mit Roche in die Stadt oder mit Iorveth, erfüllst du ihre Quests oder rettest du Triss. Je wie du spielst sind andere Türen offen. 

Tip: Unbedingt noch mal mit Roche spielen


----------



## doenertier84 (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, das ist wohl Pflicht! Aber das muss warten, das Spiel hat mich für s Erste genug von anderen Sachen abgehalten.  Ist euch eigentlich auch aufgefallen wie unhöflich die ganzen NPCs sind? Wann immer man denen folgen muss hauen sie einem Türen vor der Nase zu


----------



## halsabschneider (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,
die Geschichten sind echt toll, aber ich hätte kein problem damit wenn men Held auf Tastenkomandos reagieren würde, es gibt eigentlich keine schlacht und sei es nur gegen einen beklopten taugenichts in dem man nichts weiter zu tun hätte als einmal draufzuschlagen, wegzurollen/ ausweichen um nocheinmal draufzudreschen, in ganz anderen schlachten wo man denkt man hätte sich daran gewöhnt der der held nur dan das tut im kampf was man von ihm verlangt klapt ein Zeichen nochnichteinmal nach mehrfachem anwenden. 
In the Witcher war das noch relatief einfach man klickt solange das symbol über dem Feind paste hir benötigt man selbes über dem eigenem Helden für wann ist schnelle, wann ist der Harte, wann ein zeichen, wann das Blocken, wann das wegrollen überhaupt möglich oder erlaubt. Solche Gruppenkämpfe enden spätenst nach der zweiten oder auch dritten misslungenen Aktion bei mir immer im mal sehen was rauskommt hauptsache ein sieg es wird mir zwar nicht gefallen aber irgendwie mus man ja endlich mal weiterkommen. Und tatsächlich es funktioniert, nicht nur das das Fadenkreuz von einem zum anderen Gegner springt als gäbe es nicht schon genügend klapt jede aktion mit weglaufen, Bomben reinschmeisen, tastendrücken soviele wie möglich zur gleichen zeit und abwarten was pasiert.
Womöglich bezeichnen jetzt manche gamer dieses als Hardcore Game, aber wenn ich möchte das mein held tut was er will oder gerade das nicht schaue ich mir lieber so einen Film an. Wer schon einmal Batman in Arkym gespielt hat weiß bestimmt wovon ich rede und dort klappt es auch gegen 10 Gegner ohne verwundungen herauszutreten beim einsatz sämtlicher Gadgeds welche exekt klappen.
Und auserdem woher sollte ich wissen welche Tränke ich vor jedem Kampf wenn es den zu einem kommen sollte einzunehmen habe, bzw den exakten Ort zwischen den wirren Speicherpunken zu finden um dies zu tun?
Der hohe wieder spielwert des Games sei gewiss, nicht jedoch um sich zu entscheiden alles niederzubomben oder blindlinks die Tastenorgie zu starten welches als Schwertkampf bezeichnet wird und für mich einfach wichtiger ist den helden perfekt in allen forman der vorhanden Kriegskünste zu beherschen als einer laufe von A nach B story zu folgen.
Den genau dies ist es es im Prinzip: Angekommen in Flotsam beschäftigt sich einem nur der eine Gedanke "wo werde ich und fals wie noch besser meine Ausrüstung los um es dan später nicht zu bereuen teueres Handwerkszeut sinnlos verballert zu haben" Das Game lässt einen vollkommen allein um später bei erneutem Neustart des Games zu motivieren um dinge beiseite zuräumen welche nur die Persönlichen angelegenheiten betrifft um davon abzulenken wie klein und jämmerlich the Witcher doch mitlerweilen geworden ist.
Wenn mans genaunimmt könnte man the Witcher 2 in Handbüchern unter die Leute bringen un zwar genau in der Anzahl welche es Enden gibt was die Story betrifft. Vom kämpfen an und für sich habe ich überhaupt nicht, nicht nur das es nicht klapt oder nicht klappen will im richtigem Moment, ich habe kein Problem damit das nicht alles klapt im ersten moment was mir auch in the Witcher 1 noch grandios wenn nicht hervorragend gefiel ist es dennoch ein rückschritt unter Arkania womit ich von anfangan mehr spaß hatte.
Über edweilige andere dinge auser den Kämpfen an sich möcht ich mich hir nicht aus lassen


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2011)

Was ich festgestelt habe ist das es ohne Übersmapling mit kanpp 3 mal so vielen Frames läuft. 60 anstatt so kanpp über 20.
Einzigster  kleiner Kritikpunkt ist das Kampfsystem zu mindest jetzt.
Einfach Q drücken und angreifen= meistens fertig.
Das fande ich in DA:O besser gelöst.
Edit: Mir kommen die Empfohlene HW-Konfig. von TW2 ziemlich gering vor, Shogun 2 empfielt mehr.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Hmm, naja gab schon einige Kämpfe wo es nicht so einfach war und ich oft probieren musste.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2011)

Klar, schwer sind die Kämpfe trozdem, nur das System ist aus meiner Sicht ziemlich "einfach".
Meistens bin ich in TW2 gestorben weil ich mein Schwert im Kampf weggesteckt habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juli 2011)

Das Kampfsystem von Dragon Age kann man doch überhaupt nicht mit TW2 vergleichen 
In DA:O macht man schließlich nichts als Gegner anklicken und ein paar Fertigkeiten auswählen, während in TW2 jeder Hieb selbst ausgelöst wird. 
Und das Kampfsystem ist zwar an sich "leicht", da man ja nur ein Schwert und zwei Hieb-Arten zur Auswahl hat, aber in Kombination mit den Sekundärwaffen und Zeichen und Tränken ist es trotzdem ziemlich tiefgründig und schwer zu meistern - so lange man nicht auf einfach spielt, ab normal kommt man nicht mehr nur durch draufhauen durch.


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Juli 2011)

halsabschneider schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Geschichten sind echt toll, aber ich hätte kein problem damit wenn men Held auf Tastenkomandos reagieren würde, es gibt eigentlich keine schlacht und sei es nur gegen einen beklopten taugenichts in dem man nichts weiter zu tun hätte als einmal draufzuschlagen, wegzurollen/ ausweichen um nocheinmal draufzudreschen, in ganz anderen schlachten wo man denkt man hätte sich daran gewöhnt der der held nur dan das tut im kampf was man von ihm verlangt klapt ein Zeichen nochnichteinmal nach mehrfachem anwenden.
> In the Witcher war das noch relatief einfach man klickt solange das symbol über dem Feind paste hir benötigt man selbes über dem eigenem Helden für wann ist schnelle, wann ist der Harte, wann ein zeichen, wann das Blocken, wann das wegrollen überhaupt möglich oder erlaubt. Solche Gruppenkämpfe enden spätenst nach der zweiten oder auch dritten misslungenen Aktion bei mir immer im mal sehen was rauskommt hauptsache ein sieg es wird mir zwar nicht gefallen aber irgendwie mus man ja endlich mal weiterkommen. Und tatsächlich es funktioniert, nicht nur das das Fadenkreuz von einem zum anderen Gegner springt als gäbe es nicht schon genügend klapt jede aktion mit weglaufen, Bomben reinschmeisen, tastendrücken soviele wie möglich zur gleichen zeit und abwarten was pasiert.
> Womöglich bezeichnen jetzt manche gamer dieses als Hardcore Game, aber wenn ich möchte das mein held tut was er will oder gerade das nicht schaue ich mir lieber so einen Film an. Wer schon einmal Batman in Arkym gespielt hat weiß bestimmt wovon ich rede und dort klappt es auch gegen 10 Gegner ohne verwundungen herauszutreten beim einsatz sämtlicher Gadgeds welche exekt klappen.
> ...


 

Alter... wie gut das mir jetzt ma nicht die augen wehtun, nachdem ich ca. 5mal versucht habe den Wust zu lesen...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juli 2011)

In DA:O habe ich immer das Problem das der Haupt.Char nicht mehr angreifen kann, weil alle  Angriffe regenrieren!
Das mit den Sekundärwaffen hab ich nicht verstanden, weil es nirgends erkärt wird.
Außerdem spiele ich TW2 auf Normal  und DA:O auf einfach, weil ich dort an diesem Turm(wo man das Feuer anzünden soll) andauernd gestorben bin.


----------



## doenertier84 (4. Juli 2011)

Lol...genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Also: Bevor man anfängt zu tippen zuerst die eigenen Gedanken ordnen! 

Aber wir wollen mal nicht so streng mit ihm sein, war sein erster Post. Also, das wird schon!


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Juli 2011)

...und vllt. im Zweifelsfall mal die Rechtschreibprüfung des Browsers bemühen...


----------



## STSLeon (7. Juli 2011)

Der Post definitiv zuviel Text für 7 Uhr morgens...Ich habe aber nichts am Kampfsystem von Witcher 2 auszusetzen, es ist einfach zu lernen aber doch relativ tief und Kombinationsfähig


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2011)

Ein vorläufiges Changelog für Patch 1.3 ist online: klick 
Tut sich offenbar wieder einiges. Und es gibt wieder einen Mini-DLC: "a sackfull of Fluff".


----------



## XeonB (8. Juli 2011)

Ab kann man den 1.3 downloaden?


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2011)

Es gibt noch keinen Termin für die Veröffentlichung. Dauert wohl noch ein-zwei Wochen.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute. Besitze TW2 schon seit dem Release aber hatte bis jetzt nur wenig Zeit zu zocken also verzeiht dumme Fragen:

Bin im ersten Akt und möchte gerne alles Quests die es dort gibt lösen. Wo gibt es eine Liste die mir alle Quests zeigt und welche Quest muss ich bis zum schluss aufsparen damit ihre Lösung net Akt I beendet? 

P.s.: gibt's auch eine Liste mit allen Frauen die der Witcher vernaschen kann?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Die Frauenliste gabs glaub ich auf PCgames. Die Questliste hab ich aus dem beiliegenden Lösungsbuch entnommen. Wird aber sicher ein Walkthrough in Netz geben. 
Wobei man ja selten alle Quests machen kann, da es mehrere Wege gibt.

@patch: Die Änderungen find ich super. Vorallem das ein Lager kommt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juli 2011)

Normal habe ich nichts gegen patches, aber bei Witcher 2 nervt das tierisch. Ich habe die Steam version und da wird bei jedem Patch 9 GB runtergeladen. Und das ist mit DSL 3000 nicht gerade toll. Also bei Witcher hoffe ich das nicht mehr viele Patches kommen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Puh, das klingt anstrengend. Kannst dir den Patch nicht alternativ von der Witcher Seite laden und installieren?


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2011)

Ja,eventuell Offline Modus Steam und dann w2 starten?


----------



## r|sen_ (11. Juli 2011)

*hust* Selber Schuld wer alles über Steam hat.. *hust*

Ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt das Problem...


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wozu man den Schlüssel zum Banditenlager braucht den man findet wen man Dymitri(der die Trollin getötet hat) besiegt hat?


----------



## r|sen_ (11. Juli 2011)

um das banditenlager im wald zu öffnen..?!


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2011)

klar nur habe ich es bis jetzt nicht gefunden, deswegen frage ich mich wo es ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juli 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> *hust* Selber Schuld wer alles über Steam hat.. *hust*
> 
> Ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt das Problem...


 Also ich habe einige Spiele über Steam gekauft, und es wurden auch fast alle davon gepatcht, und oft mehr als einmal. Aber so groß wie bei Witcher 2 waren die Patches bei keinem Spiel. Das ist also kein Steam Problem.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2011)

habe den Kayran auf leicht besiegt, nachdem ich es auf normal nich schaffen konnte.

Wo finde ich aber die Zutaten um die Nekkernester zu zerstören?


----------



## byte1981 (11. Juli 2011)

Für die Nekkernester brauchst du die Kartäsche Bomben. Das Rezept dafür kannst du bei Cederic kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2011)

Im Lösungsbuch steht was von Bienenstock oder so... es sind aber Kartätschen.Wie byte schon sagte du bekommst sie von dem Elf Cedric.Oder du kaufst bei ihm das Schema.Das ist billiger.

Ich habe eine Problem mit den Endriagen Königinnen.Also ich kriege die net kaputt


----------



## XeonB (12. Juli 2011)

Musst es ein bisschen später im Spiel versuchen - gegen Ende 1.Akt - dann mit Zeichen betäuben und dann Schwert ... Sollte dann kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juli 2011)

Man kann auch blocken und auf die Königin einhämmern, wenn sie gerade geschlagen hat!


----------



## r|sen_ (12. Juli 2011)

Quen wirken, n Yrden aufn Boden und dann rauf. Kannst auch ne Falle legen oder die mit ner Bombe ankratzen... Dann einfach rauf, ging bei mir recht easy... Wenns gar nicht geht, einfach für den Kampf auf "einfach" switchen...


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

War bei mir auch ganz leicht. Wie schon andere sagten, quen ist das allhelferlein. Ich versuche inzwischen wieder möglichst ohne zu spielen, das wird sonst schnell langweilig.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2011)

Dieses fette Schwein will net abkratzen!!!!!!!!!

... warscheinlich werd ich swirklich versuchen wenn ich noch n paar andere Dinge in Akt 1 erledigt habe.

Die Sau kriege ich... die kriege ich noch....


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Setz sie am besten mit Zeichen fest und dann drauf.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2011)

Ja aber das Zeichen Wirkt zu kurz.Da
Kann ich unmöglich viel ausrichten. Brauche ja auch etwas um wieder wegzukommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Argh... an alle Wissenden:

Ich spiele momentan Akt2 auf der Kaedwen Seite und bin am Ende des Königsmörder Quests.
Den Spaß mit Detmold und der Nekromantie hab ich hinter mir und nun soll ich durch die Höhlen (Versteck der Mörder).

Höhle gefunden, kein Problem. Ich bin rein, hab alles umgelegt was drin war einschließlich der großen Viecher und hab alles abgelaufen was es gibt und trotzdem finde ich keinen Ausgang der mich weiterbringt!
Was soll ich tun?

Komplettlösungen von anderen Seiten reden von "Sprecht im Anschluss mit dem Mörder, der sterbend am Boden liegt." - aber in der ganzen verdammten Höhle gibts nur tote... *grrr*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juli 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du in der richtigen Höhle warst?
Du musst den Weg der Mörder wie in der Nekromantie nachgehen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin in der Höhle, an deren Eingang auch das Questsymbol war daher gehe ich mal davon aus dasses die richtige ist... und ich bin alle Wege gegangen die man überhaupt gehen kann in dem scheißding 

Die beschriebenen Monster hab ich ja auch gefunden aber beispielsweise die Fallenstelle aus der "NecroVision" nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich bin in der Höhle, an deren Eingang auch das Questsymbol war daher gehe ich mal davon aus dasses die richtige ist... und ich bin alle Wege gegangen die man überhaupt gehen kann in dem scheißding
> 
> Die beschriebenen Monster hab ich ja auch gefunden aber beispielsweise die Fallenstelle aus der "NecroVision" nicht


 
Das spricht schwer dafür dass es die falsche Höhle war ^^
Ich find leider grad keine Karte davon... Am Eingang der Höhle ist auf jeden Fall eine Zwergentür, die vor der Nekromantie-quest immer verschlossen war. Links neben dem Eingang zur Höhle fängt der Todesnebel an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

hmmm na dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach ner anderen Höhle machen... wundert mich nur deswegen weil das Questsymbol genau aufm Höhleneingang war -.-

Danke mal für die Hilfe, ich versuchs nochn bisschen


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, nachdem ich das Lager auf der anderen Seite verlassen habe springt das Questsymbol an eine völlig andere Stelle - habe die richtige Höhle gefunden.
Danke^^


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alles klar, nachdem ich das Lager auf der anderen Seite verlassen habe springt das Questsymbol an eine völlig andere Stelle - habe die richtige Höhle gefunden.
> Danke^^



Das Problem hatte ich damals auch. Mir wurde zuerst eine völlig falsche Richtung angezeigt.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Bei mir das gleiche. Kann nur ein bug sein. Keine Ahnung warum der noch nicht behoben wurde. War aber der einzige dieser Art, den ich bisher bemerkt habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin.
Ich musste übrigens in der Höhle nach dem kampf mit Detmold auch nochmal neu laden da der feine Herr zauberer heine Anstalten gemacht hat was zu machen nachdem seine Vasallen alle tot waren.
Beim zweiten versuch wurde dann ordnungsgemäß getriggert und er flüchtet. 

Also so ganz rund läuft das Spiel doch noch nicht^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juli 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin.
> Ich musste übrigens in der Höhle nach dem kampf mit Detmold auch nochmal neu laden da der feine Herr zauberer heine Anstalten gemacht hat was zu machen nachdem seine Vasallen alle tot waren.
> Beim zweiten versuch wurde dann ordnungsgemäß getriggert und er flüchtet.
> 
> Also so ganz rund läuft das Spiel doch noch nicht^^


 
Also ich hatte so gut wie keine Bugs, in der Hinsicht wurde schon ziemlich gute Arbeit geleistet finde ich.

Die Questmarker und Kartenmarkierungen generell sind aber ziemlich für die Tonne, das wird glaub ich auch in Patch 1.3 überarbeitet wenn ich die vorläufigen Releasenotes noch richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2011)

Beim ersten durchspielen auf der Iorweth Seite hatte ich auch 0 Bugs gehabt (also keine schweren^^) aber jetzt auf der Seite Kaedwen musste ich öfter schon einen älteren Spielstand laden weil gewisse Aktionen die zwingend nötig waren für den weiteren Spielverlauf nicht getriggert wurden.
Und es gab einen Fall wo ich mit einem Kollegen zusammen kämpfte, ich per Adrenalinattacke einen Gegner tötete aber im gleichen Moment mein Mitstreiter eben diesen Gegner ebenfalls tödlich traf.
Resultat war, dass die Adrenalinszene geglicht war - was an sich nicht schlimm gewesen wäre - aber der "doppelt" getötete Gegner war nun plötzlich nicht nur wieder lebendig sondern absolut unbesiegbar .
Das ganze ist natürlich schlecht wenn das an einer Stelle passiert wo die Quest verlangt den Mann zu töten...


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2011)

Kann ich mich heute Abend auf Patch 1.3 freuen oder?... Hat einer was gehört?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. Ich hatte auch schon einen unbesiegbaren Gegner. War eine Moderhaut in der Höhle kurz vor dem Kampf gegen Detmold. Hab die dann einfach mit dem Zeichen festgenagelt und bin weiter. Wollte eigentlich nochmal zurück, aber dann kam schon die eben erwähnte Szene.
Ich glaub ich werd am Wochenende mal gucken, ob sie noch da rumläuft...


----------



## r|sen_ (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm sowas hatte ich nicht wirklich, was ich recht schwierig fand, war die eine Höhle wo die ganzen Nekker das 1. Mal ankommen.. Gut, kann auch daran gelegen haben, das ich mal dezent das Silberschwert vergessen hatte... ^^


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Autsch... Dann wirds natürlich auch schon mit Neckern unangenehm.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2011)

In besagte Nekkerhöhle bin ich Anfangs auch marschiert und dieses Viehzeug hat mich erledigt. Die kamen in Scharen. Durch Schritt für Schritt vortasten kamen immer nur zwei oder drei. Nach 4-5 "Angriffswellen" kamen auf einmal gar keine mehr:-/ außer beim rausgehen einzelne. Auch lustig oder?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn die im Haufen kommen, dann ist bei mir immer das Feuerzeichen dran. 2x und dann den Rest einfach mit schnellen Attacken. Das klappte bisher ganz gut.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2011)

Welche Quest beendet eigentlich Akt 1? Also d.h. welche soll ich als letztes lösen wenn ich zuerst alle neben Quests machen will?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung mehr wie die heißt. Kann zurzeit auch nicht nachgucken.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2011)

Sonst jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## steinschock (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub die Gefangenen auf dem Schiff befreien.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2011)

steinschock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die Gefangenen auf dem Schiff befreien.



??? Die wird bei mir gar angezeigt. Welche soll das denn sein? Kann ich den Kayran erlegen oder ist das schon die Schluss Quest?

Kann mir mal einer sagen wo man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellt? Irgendwie find ich diese Option net mehr.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> ??? Die wird bei mir gar angezeigt. Welche soll das denn sein? Kann ich den Kayran erlegen oder ist das schon die Schluss Quest?



Den Kayran kannst du plattmachen. Der Anfang vom Ende ist das Treffen mit den Elfen in den Ruinen des Elfenbads. Danach kann man manche Quests nicht mehr beenden.



orca26 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen wo man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellt? Irgendwie find ich diese Option net mehr.



Auf jeden Fall in-game im Menü


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wo man die Kayranhaut für die Kayranrüstung herbekommt.


----------



## hwk (14. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo man die Kayranhaut für die Kayranrüstung herbekommt.


 
Vom toten Kayran? :o


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Vom toten Kayran? :o


 
ja, das war schwer zu erraten


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2011)

Die lohnt nicht. Du bekommst im zweiten Akt noch bessere.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juli 2011)

Hab die aber nicht, obwohl ich den Kayran besiegt habe! Hab eh schon 3 Rüstung und mehr als 1000 Orens.
Mal als Frage wie habt ihr euch bei "In den Fängen des Wahnsinns entschieden? habt die ihr die beiden getötet oder sie am leben gelassen?
Und wo ist das Banditenversteck, für den Schlüssel?
Alle Nekkernester zerstört! Jetzt fehlen nur noch diese komische Königinnen.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist das Banditenversteck, für den Schlüssel?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Weiß das einer?


----------



## Ion (15. Juli 2011)

Bei den Fängen des Wahnsinns habe ich beide getötet, gab ne nette Summe und ein Schema soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Das Banditenversteck habe ich auch nicht finden können. Davon steht nicht mal etwas in der Komplettlösung.

@orca26
Die Quest "Am Scheideweg" leitet die Endquest für Akt 1 ein. Danach folgen viele Entscheidungen welche über den kompletten Spielverlauf danach entscheiden.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2011)

Ne, leider nicht. Ich hab auch alles abgegrast, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## XeonB (15. Juli 2011)

Für was banditennest? Hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden.
Wie komm ich am Ende von Akt 1 zum Fight Club und so wo kann ich die pokerrunde aktivieren?
Bin ich zu spät dran? Die scoia warten schon.


----------



## Ion (15. Juli 2011)

Zum Fight Club kommst du, wenn du alle Kämpfe in der Schenke gewinnst beim Faustkampf. Die Pokerrunde kannst du auch glaube in der Schenke aktivieren. Einfach mal ein paar Leute ansprechen und etwas spielen.


----------



## XeonB (15. Juli 2011)

Problem:
Es gibt keine Leute mehr in der Schänke nach dem "Massaker" an den Anderlingen. UNd was hat es mit dem Banditennest auf sich?


----------



## steinschock (15. Juli 2011)

Das Banditennest ist oben rechts, man muss an einer seichten stelle über den Fluss auf eine Insel und dan immer weiter hoch.


Für die Königing muss man 3 Nester zerstören dann kommt Sie raus.
Da kommt ein Lebensballken bei jedem Nest


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Fängen des Wahnsinns habe ich beide getötet, gab ne nette Summe und ein Schema soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Das Banditenversteck habe ich auch nicht finden können. Davon steht nicht mal etwas in der Komplettlösung.
> 
> @orca26
> Die Quest "Am Scheideweg" leitet die Endquest für Akt 1 ein. Danach folgen viele Entscheidungen welche über den kompletten Spielverlauf danach entscheiden.



Vielen Dank, ich denke ich habe jetzt alle neben Dinger. Denke jetzt kann ich den Schluss in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## ngo (15. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber mich fesselt das Spiel überhaupt nicht.

Habe es jetzt ca 4 Stunden gespielt und der Funke will einfach nicht überspringen. Wenn ich das mit damals vergleiche, als ich Gothic I oder II gespielt habe... puuuh. 
Da liegen Welten dazwischen.

Kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

Stört dich denn etwas an dem Game? Hast du Teil 1 gehofft?


----------



## Ion (15. Juli 2011)

Ich denke ich weiß was ngo damit andeuten will. 
Denn der Soundtrack von Witcher 2 ist leider sehr schwach. Da fehlt es einfach etwas.
Da hilft es evtl. die Musik im Spiel auszuschalten und Winamp anzumachen, z. B. mit dem Soundtrack von Oblivion

Edit:

Hier mal ein interessanter Link:
http://www.cryss.net/rollenspielmusik/

Viel Spaß


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

Also wenn einen die Musik stört kann einen das Game doch auch Fesseln...?


----------



## Ion (15. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber Bild und Ton ergeben eine Einheit. Filme wie Fluch der Karibik oder Herr der Ringe wären lange nicht so gut geworden, ohne diese genialen Soundtracks. Damit identifiziert man den Film/das Spiel


----------



## XeonB (15. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, ich denke ich habe jetzt alle neben Dinger. Denke jetzt kann ich den Schluss in Angriff nehmen!



Banditennest gefunden? Geht pokern und Faustkämpfer auch am Ende - die scoiatel warten schon auf mich 


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Weiß das einer?


 
Also das Banditenversteck findet hier da wo der Troll ist.Geht die Stufen runter.rechts rüber zu einer Art Rampe,dort hoch und auch wieder rechts halten.Dort weiter bis ihr einen Baum seht an dem ein paar Aufgeknüpfte hängen (da wisst ihr ihr seid richtig) und ein wenig rumlaufen da findet hier ein Haus.Dies ist das Versteck der Diebe. Dort hängen aber ein paar Affen rum was zu einer Klopperei führt. Das Versteck lohnt zu suchen.



Ion schrieb:


> Ja, aber Bild und Ton ergeben eine Einheit. Filme wie Fluch der Karibik oder Herr der Ringe wären lange nicht so gut geworden, ohne diese genialen Soundtracks. Damit identifiziert man den Film/das Spiel


 
Klar aber es klang jetzt so als ob im ganz Groben schon die Schnauze voll hat.Deshalb fragte ich ja ob ihn denn etwas richtig stört.​


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juli 2011)

Im Banditenlager gibt es kaum nützliche Dinge.
Außer das Entermesser, atm mein Favorit gegen Menschen.
Warum hab ich noch Nekker und Endriagen rumlaufen? hab doch beide Quests erfüllt.
kann mir einer Tipps geben für den kamof gegen letho-


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2011)

Ja wat denn? Der Zahnstocher ist doch geil gegen Menschen. Der kann was!

Also Nekker habe ich vereinzelnd noch und Endriagen waren noch ganze zwei unterwegs.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mit The Witcher 2 erst vor drei Tagen angefangen und habe folgende Frage: 

Kann es sein, dass manche Fertigkeiten viel zu mächtig sind? (Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde von Anfang an auf _Schwierig_ eingestellt)

Mit _Verstärtes Quen-Zeichen Stufe 2_, _Entlastung Stufe 1_, 4 Energiekästen, dem _Exzellenten Hexer-Silberschwert_ und dem Stahlschwert _Gezackten Klinge_ habe ich Letho im ersten Versuch "besiegt". Man muss einfach ständig Quen aktivieren und mit dem starken Hieb auf ihn einschlagen. Das funktioniert bei der Krabspinne und bei Grüppenkämpfe gegen Nekker oder Endriagen genauso.

Viel zu mächtig sind die beiden Magie-Fertigkeiten _Verstärktes Quen-Zeichen_ und _Entlastung_. Ändert sich das noch durch stärkere Gegner im späteren Spielverlauf?


@XeonB:
Zum Fight Club kommst du, wenn du im Keller des Wirtshauses alle im Faustkampf besiegt hast und dann am Abend (21 Uhr) vor das Wirtshaus gehst. Dort triffst du Siggi, der dich zu Loredos Anwesen mitnimmt. Dort ist dann die Arena.

Die Pokerrunde startest du auch im Keller des Wirtshauses. Dort schlägst du die beiden Typen, die an der Wand neben dem Thresen sitzen und darfst dann gegen Zoltan (oder so ähnlich) spielen. Der hat seine Hütte unterhalb des Friedhofes. 
Du kannst ihm den Kopf der Trollin als Gewinn abnehmen. Der Troll am Fluss freut sich darüber.

@turbo94740
Ich war im Banditenlager, aber was meinst du mit Schlüssel? Hätte ich da einen Schlüssel finden müssen?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2011)

Den Schlüssel den du bei der Trollauest von Dymitri bekommst.

Was ist das am Anfang von Akt 2 für ein Sch***! Muss ich da echt die ganze Zeit im "Kreis" bleiben?


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Den Schlüssel den du bei der Trollauest von Dymitri bekommst.
> 
> Was ist das am Anfang von Akt 2 für ein Sch***! Muss ich da echt die ganze Zeit im "Kreis" bleiben?


 
Ja solltest du.Außerhalb kannst du drauf gehen.

Wenn es zum den "Haltepunkten" kommt (wo die Eule mal gerade weg ist) greife die Erscheinungen an.Wenn die tot sind geht es schneller weiter.

@Lios Nudin:

Den Schlüssel bekommst du von Dimitry,einem der Typen die du auf dem Friedhof tot klatschtst (oder wie auch immer).Die in der Troll Quest am Schluss.


----------



## Ion (17. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Quen Zeichen. Ja, das ist wirklich etwas übermächtig. Mit dem neuen Patch 1.3 allerdings wird dieser Zauber etwas abgeschwächt.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2011)

Quen ist doch der Schild? Was ist denn für euch daran übermächtig? Der wird doch bei einem Treffen zeitreduziert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Den Schlüssel den du bei der Trollauest von Dymitri bekommst.



Jetzt hab ich's kapiert. Mit dem Schlüssel hab ich die Tür zu dem Haus im Banditenlager aufgeschlossen. Ich bin einfach reingegangen und hab gar nicht gewusst, dass ich dazu den Schlüssel verwendet habe.



orca26 schrieb:


> Quen ist doch der Schild? Was ist denn für euch daran übermächtig? Der wird doch bei einem Treffen zeitreduziert.


 
Quen lässt sich bis zur Stufe drei aufwerten. Das Schild startet dann bei 1 Minute und 48 Sekunden und der erhaltenen Schaden wird auf den Gegner zurückgeworfen.
Zusätzlich habe ich die Fertigkeit Entlastung voll aufgewertet (Stufe 2). Schlägt mich ein Gegner, wird der Schaden auf ihn und zwei weitere umgeleitet (also auf insgesamt drei Gegner).
Kämpfe gegen mehrere Gegner oder auch starke einzelne Feinde (wie z.B. gegen Letho) werden damit deutlich einfacher.


Ich bin jetzt am Anfang von Akt zwei. Was mich aber geärgert hat, dass ich mich zwischen der Rettung der Elfen und dem Kampf gegen Loredo entscheiden musste. Das hatte ich zuerst gar nicht gemerkt und Loredo samt Begleitschutz plattgemacht und dann erst gemerkt, dass die Elfen verbrannt sind.

Habe dann noch einmal neu geladen und die Elfen gerettet. Ich hätte aber so gern Loredo umgenietet.


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2011)

? ? ? Letho Begleitschutz? Was spielst du jetzt? Der Hexer rettet die Elfen doch sowieso. Also ich konnte da net explizit wählen. Oder ist mir da was entgangen. Mit dem Quen: alles klar, das wusste ich net.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich die großer Dinger angreifen und ich sie sofort töte ist Geralt tot! Kann mir jemand weitere Tipps geben?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> ? ? ? Letho Begleitschutz? Was spielst du jetzt? Der Hexer rettet die Elfen doch sowieso. Also ich konnte da net explizit wählen. Oder ist mir da was entgangen. Mit dem Quen: alles klar, das wusste ich net.


 
Er hat sich wohl verschrieben; die Wahl ist, ob man Bernard Loredo verfolgt und meuchelt oder die gefangenen Elfenfrauen aus dem brennenden Turm rettet.



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die großer Dinger angreifen und ich sie sofort töte ist Geralt tot! Kann mir jemand weitere Tipps geben?



Äh worum gehts genau? ^^

Edit: Ach du meinst im Nebel gegen die Draugirs? Du musst immer schön unter dem Schutzschild bleiben und kannst die Draugirs (oder den Draugir, es erscheint ja glaub ich immer nur einer) in aller Ruhe erledigen und dann die Wraiths plattmachen, die die Eule festhalten.


----------



## r|sen_ (18. Juli 2011)

Iwie hab ich hier beim lesen Lücken gefunden... Was für ne Eule...? Was fürn brennender Turm...?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme an, du bist auf dem Weg von Roche gewesen...


----------



## ngo (18. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Stört dich denn etwas an dem Game? Hast du Teil 1 gehofft?


 
Wenn ich etwas nennen müsste, das mich an dem Spiel stört, dann würde ich wohl sagen, dass es nervig ist, alle 10m irgendein Kraut einsammeln zu können. Es stört den Spielfluss, da ich nicht einfach dran vorbeilaufen kann.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel in sich ja stimmig, nur will da kein Sucht-Gefühl in mir hochkommen. Bei Gothic konnte ich wirklich nicht aufhören mit zocken. Naja, jedem das Seine


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2011)

Ja das mit den Sammel Gelegenheiten an jeder Ecke find ich auch doof. Es lässt sich zu spät unterscheiden ob Schrott oder nützlich.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> ? ? ? Letho Begleitschutz? Was spielst du jetzt? Der Hexer rettet die Elfen doch sowieso. Also ich konnte da net explizit wählen. Oder ist mir da was entgangen. Mit dem Quen: alles klar, das wusste ich net.



Sorry, meinte natürlich Loredo.



ngo schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas nennen müsste, das mich an dem Spiel  stört, dann würde ich wohl sagen, dass es nervig ist, alle 10m irgendein  Kraut einsammeln zu können. Es stört den Spielfluss, da ich nicht  einfach dran vorbeilaufen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Spiel in sich  ja stimmig, nur will da kein Sucht-Gefühl in mir hochkommen. Bei Gothic  konnte ich wirklich nicht aufhören mit zocken. Naja, jedem das Seine



Bei Gothic gab's doch auch an jeder Ecke irgendetwas zum Einsammeln. Ich finde es eigentlich gut, da ich sowieso immer jeder Fleck auf den Karten nach irgendeinem Gegenstand absuche. Was mich allerdings nervt, dass meine gesamte Ausrüstung nur 300 Einheiten wiegen darf. Ich denke immer, dass man das ganze Zeug, was man so findet, später noch gebrauen könnte und kann mich deshalb von nichts trennen. Ausgenommen die Rüstungsgegenstände und Schwerter, da ich ja sofort sehe, ob der neue Gegenstand besser ist als der alte. Bei den ganzen Steinen, Kräutern, Tüchern, Ledervarianten usw. wird's aber schon schwierig.


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2011)

Leder und Tücher braucht man später für bessere Rüstungen z. B. 
Das wird alles einfacher werden sobald der neue Patch kommt. Dieser ermöglicht es nämlich in jeder Schenke glaube ich eine Truhe zu haben, in welcher man seinen ganzen Kram hineinlegt.
Als Alternative gibt es Mods die die Tragekapazität erhöhen.


----------



## steinschock (18. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit Iowerth durch und hab noch den ganzen Rucksak voll mit 50 Nekkeraugen usw.

Hab aber bis auf 10x Katze auch fast nie ein Trank gebraucht.

Rüstung wird auch überbewertet.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2011)

Rüstungen werden überbewertet? Keine Tränke nötig? Hast du mal auf wahnsinnig (oder wie der heißt) gespielt? Da vergeht es dir ganz schnell. War doch auch bei Teil 1 schon so, dass es erst auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden richtig Spaß macht und man alles an Features braucht.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2011)

Mal aus Intresse, auf welche level seid ihr Anfangs von Akt 2 gewesen und wie viele Orens hattet ihr ? Ich war am Anfang Level 15 und als ich im Dorf war schon auf Level 16.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Mal aus Intresse, auf welche level seid ihr Anfangs von Akt 2 gewesen und wie viele Orens hattet ihr ? Ich war am Anfang Level 15 und als ich im Dorf war schon auf Level 16.



Gerald und Co. haben mit der Eule den Geisternebel durchquert und dann kommt die Zwischensequenz, in der Saskia alle auffordert, den Rat aufzusuchen. Gleich danach hat man, soweit ich weiß, nach dem Aufbruch aus Flotsam zum ersten Mal wieder die Möglichkeit in den Medidationsmodus zu wechseln.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich auf dem Level 16, wobei dreiviertel des Erfahrungsbalkelns voll sind. Orens habe ich 1083.

Ich hab allerdings den Spielstand geladen, als Gerald auf den Steg in Flotsam steht und sich entscheiden muss, ob er jetzt die Elfen aus dem brennenden Zollhaus rettet oder Loredo kalt macht. Dort bin ich erst Level 13.


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Leder und Tücher braucht man später für bessere Rüstungen z. B.
> Das wird alles einfacher werden sobald der neue Patch kommt. Dieser ermöglicht es nämlich in jeder Schenke glaube ich eine Truhe zu haben, in welcher man seinen ganzen Kram hineinlegt.
> Als Alternative gibt es Mods die die Tragekapazität erhöhen.


 
Joa... langsam wird es Zeit dafür.Bin sehr oft überladen und ich muss Sachen wieder abschmeissen.

Bringt jedes Opfer das ich erschlage EP`s?



> Rüstungen werden überbewertet? Keine Tränke nötig? Hast du mal auf wahnsinnig (oder wie der heißt) gespielt?


 
Also ich habe manchmal das Gefühl das hier ein paar dabei sind die sich was zurecht spinnen: 

Spiele The Witcher auf normal und ich habe schon einiges an Tränken gebraucht.Auch bin ich froh über jeden Rüstungspunkt.

Genauso die wahnwitzig hohen Levels (nicht nur hier auch n einem anderen Forum).Also Level 13 in Akt 2 das glaube ich ja noch.Ich selbst war Level 11 und hatte den Balken 3/4 voll.Aber in Level 16 und höher wie ich es auch schon lesen habe... Alle Achtung

Zumal ich in eigentlich jede Quest in Akt 1 gemacht habe inkl. der Nebenquests.So ziemlich jeden der mir vors Schwert gekommen ist habe ich auch erledigt. Also ich behaupte mal ich habe einige EP`s gemacht... Den Prolog auch mitgerechnet.


----------



## Primer (19. Juli 2011)

Nein, man bekommt für erschlagene Gegner keine EP, entscheidend sind hier die abgeschlossenen Quests...


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juli 2011)

Zugegeben, ich hab das Spiel 1 oder 2 mal auf Einfach gestellt, war einfach zu schwer.

Lohnen sich die Schwerter vom Kaufmann, in Akt 2?


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nein, man bekommt für erschlagene Gegner keine EP, entscheidend sind hier die abgeschlossenen Quests...


 
Dann wundert mich oben angezweifeltes nocheinmal so sehr


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juli 2011)

Man bekommt glaube ich EPs für Gegner. Steht dann unten rechts, im "Info-Block."
Zitat Anleitung:" Für das töten von gegnern (...) erhält Geralt Erfahrungspunkte"


----------



## Ion (19. Juli 2011)

Natürlich bekommt man EP für erschlagene Gegner!
Nur das ist meist nicht viel, kann aber den einen oder anderen Levelaufstieg ausmachen.

Aber wie schon gesagt, entscheidend sind wirklich die Quests.
Man muss auch nicht jeden Kram mitnehmen den man findet. Ich machs inzwischen so: Ich nehme alles mit was ich finde und gehe damit direkt zum nächsten Händler und verkaufe jeweils immer die Hälfte von dem was ich derzeit im Inventar habe. So habe ich noch genügend beisammen für Alchemie und aber auch genügend Orens


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Rüstungen werden überbewertet? Keine Tränke  nötig? Hast du mal auf wahnsinnig (oder wie der heißt) gespielt? Da  vergeht es dir ganz schnell. War doch auch bei Teil 1 schon so, dass es  erst auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden richtig Spaß macht und man  alles an Features braucht.



Gute Rüstungen sind natürlich  wichtig, aber den einzigen Trank den ich bis jetzt benutzt habe, war der  Trank "Katze". Ich habe ihn gebraucht, um Cedrics Blutspur folgen zu  können. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steht bei mir auf "Schwierig". Ich bin  aber auch noch nicht so weit, habe gerade am Anfang von Akt II den Nebel  durchquert und lasse mir als nächstes von dem Zwerg Skalen mein Zimmer  zeigen, also wird sich das vielleicht noch im weiteren Spielverlauf  ändern. Kann sein, dass du beim Schwierigkeitsgrad "Hardcore" recht  hast, aber der ist mir für den ersten Durchgang doch zu heftig. 

Der  Punkt ist doch der, dass der Magiebaum zu mächtig ist. Ich habe ein  Video angehängt, dass das verdeutlicht. Die Szene stammt aus dem Ende  von Akt I, der Kampf gegen Loredo. Die Bildqalität ist mies, weil ich,  um den ganzen Kampf zeigen zu können, mehr als 30 Sekunden aufzeichnen  wollte und das ohne Registrierung nur mit Fraps 1.9 geht. Mit Fraps 1.9  wird außerdem kein Sound aufgezeichnet und die Auflösung ist auf 640x480  begrenzt und durch das anschließende Komprimieren des Videos ging die  Qualität noch weiter in den Keller. Man sieht aber trotzdem, was ich  zeigen möchte.

Hat man erst einmal "Verstärktes Quen-Zeichen  Stufe II" (Quen reflektiert 50% Schaden, Wirkungsdauer zusammen mit  Stufe I steigt um +80 Sekunden) und "Entlastung Stufe II" (Quen  reflektiert Schaden auf drei Ziele) erlernt, wird es deutlich einfacher.  Der Countdown nach der Aktivierung eines Quen Zeichens beträgt mit den  entsprechenden freigeschalteten Fähigkeiten 1,56 Minuten, was richtig  viel ist.

Ich habe noch zwei Screenshots angehängt, die das ganze  vielleicht noch verständlicher machen. Der Unterschied der Screenshots  zu dem Video besteht auch darin, dass ich um weitere drei Level  aufgestiegen bin und mein Energielevel von vier auf sechs gesteigert  habe. Dadurch schiebt man den brenzligen Zeitpunkt, wenn einem die  Energiebalken ausgehen noch weiter nach hinten. Das sieht man ganz am  Ende des Videos, als ich Loredo kurz ausweiche, bis ein Balken wieder  gefüllt ist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQ8B56JWklU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich habe mich nicht gewehrt und bin ausgewichen um zu zeigen, dass selbst dann die Gegner keine Chance haben.
Wenn ich auf die Gegner einschlage, gewinnt man die Kämpfe auch ohne auszuweichen, weil man, während Quen aktiv ist, die Gegner nicht zu blocken braucht und einfach um sich schlagen kann.




orca26 schrieb:


> Also ich habe manchmal das Gefühl das hier ein paar dabei sind die sich was zurecht spinnen:
> 
> Spiele The Witcher auf normal und ich habe schon einiges an Tränken gebraucht.Auch bin ich froh über jeden Rüstungspunkt.
> 
> ...




Nochmal: Ich bin auf Level 13, als ich am Ende des ersten Aktes auf dem Steg stehe und mich entscheiden muss, ob ich die Elfen aus dem brennenden Zollhaus rette oder gegen Letho kämpfen möchte. Im Anschluss kommen die Zwischensequenzen mit Stennis, Saskia, Gerald und Iorweth, dann kämpfe ich mich durch den Nebel, es folgt die Zwischensequenz, in der Saskia mich in Vergen auffordert, zu der Versammlung im Kriegsrat zu gehen. Dann möchte der Zwerg Skalen mir mein Zimmer zeigen und ich habe die Gelegenheit, in den Meditationsmodus zu wechseln. Da wird mir dann Level 16 angezeigt. Der Aufstieg um drei Level ist also vom Spiel für jeden Spieler so vergesehen. Das ich am Ende von Akt I auf Leveln 13 bin, hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass ich Kreuz und Quer über die Karte gerannt bin, mit vielen Leuten gesprochen habe, alle die mir angebotenen Aufgaben gelößt habe.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Primer (19. Juli 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt man EP für erschlagene Gegner!
> Nur das ist meist nicht viel, kann aber den einen oder anderen Levelaufstieg ausmachen.



Ganz sicher?
Sry, dann hatte ich das wohl falsch in Erinnerung, aber die gewonnene Erfahrung kann dann wirklich nur minimal sein.


----------



## A-N-D-I (20. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, hab das spiel gestern installiert und mich aufs Spiel  gefreut, aber ich kann den Aktivierungscode nicht eingeben, weil keine  Schrift zu erkennen ist. Wenn ich auf OK drücke funktionierts aber  trotzdem, aber im spiel selbst sieht alles sehr komisch aus, mann kann  nichts sehen und alles ist oben blau und unten orange, nur einige  Umrisse kann man schwach erkennen und die Tutorialbox...kann das am Grakatreiber liegen?
mfg Andi

PS: Ich habs nochmal installiert, aber wieder das selbe -.-


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2011)

Ist keine Eingabe möglich weil du nicht ins Feld klicken kannst? Hast du auch alles Ordner von The WItcher gelöscht nach der deinstall?


----------



## A-N-D-I (20. Juli 2011)

Nein, ins Feld selbst kann ich problemlos klicken, es wird einfach keine "Schrift" angezeigt


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Bei mir war ne updatemeldung im Hintergrund, die die Eingabe verhindern wollte... vielleicht hast Du ja das gleiche Problem.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wird beim Würfeln z.t keine Schrift angezeigt, also sehe ich nicht wo was steht. Es fehlt also ja nein oder die Leertaste.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr merkwürdig... Sowas hab ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

Mich wundert bei meien Problemen mit meinem PC nichts mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Dann solltest Du den vielleicht mal neu aufsetzen... Vielleicht ist es einfach nur ein Systemfehler.


----------



## A-N-D-I (20. Juli 2011)

Mein größtes Problem is aber die Grafik, da is das bild oben blau und unten orange und man sieht nur die Umrisse der Figuren, tuto boxen o.Ä. sind aber normal -.-
ich kann also nicht spielen. Ich hab ne Asus DCII 6950, catalyst 11.6 und patchversion 1.2. Wisst ihr weiter?


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Was hattest du vorher für eine Karte? Alle alten Treiber gut entfernt?

Hast du mal einen älteren catalyst probiert? Wenn nicht, teste es mal mit 11.5, 11.4, oder 11.3. Manche hatten doch am Anfang so einen Farbnebel, der soll mit dem älteren Treiber weg gewesen sein. Nagel mich aber nicht drauf fest.

Karte geflasht?


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch CCC 1.6 un bei mir läuft es soweit.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Das Problem mit dem Farbnebel (oder wie die das genannt hatten) trat ja auch nur bei sehr wenigen auf.

Ein Versuch kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2011)

@ ANDI stell mal die Schriftgrösse in Windoof auf normal. Also dem Schriftgrad dpi und so.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Da sagst du mal was. Das kenn ich auch von einem anderen Spiel.


----------



## XeonB (20. Juli 2011)

Wird eigentlich der Patch 1.3 automatisch geladen? Hat ihn schon jemand drauf?


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Ich denke der wird automatisch gelad, weiß es aber nicht sicher.


----------



## XeonB (20. Juli 2011)

Muss per Hand installiert werden - wenn von 1.2 auf 1.3


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird beim Würfeln z.t keine Schrift angezeigt, also sehe ich nicht wo was steht. Es fehlt also ja nein oder die Leertaste.


 
Den Fehler hatte ich auch mal, habs einfach ignoriert, ich wusste ja welche taste für was war...


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2011)

A-N-D-I schrieb:


> Mein größtes Problem is aber die Grafik, da is das bild oben blau und unten orange und man sieht nur die Umrisse der Figuren, tuto boxen o.Ä. sind aber normal -.-
> ich kann also nicht spielen. Ich hab ne Asus DCII 6950, catalyst 11.6 und patchversion 1.2. Wisst ihr weiter?


 
Vermutlich hast du AntiAliasing per CCC forciert, es sollte helfen den Menüpunkt "Antialiasing" auf "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" zu setzen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch, aber ohne Fehler. Ebenfalls 11.6


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2011)

Habe mir 1.3 aufgespielt und fehlende Klickstellen sind schonmal weg.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hab ich auch, aber ohne Fehler. Ebenfalls 11.6


 
Ich hatte dieses Problem mit der fehlerhaften Anzeige durch erzwungenes Antialiasing und das war auch reproduzierbar und kam so auch bei weiteren Usern vor. 
Daher @ A-N-D-I: probier mal Antialiasing auf Anwendungsgesteuert zu setzen, und außerdem die Qualität von SSAA auf MSAA bzw die mittlere Option zu setzen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2011)

Ich werde das am WE auch mal probieren, vielleicht seh ich die ganze Zeit ja Fehler und weiß es nur noch nicht. Gibt in dem Spiel nämlich bestimmte Texturen, die mir nicht recht ansehnlich erscheinen...


----------



## A-N-D-I (21. Juli 2011)

So, prob is jetz gefixt, und zwar war bei mir im ccc bei den 3D-Einstellungen automatisch "Override application settings" eingestellt, bis jetz hats damit auch keine Probleme gegeben, jetz is es auf "Use application settings" und alles ist gut. EIn anderes Problem is, eben das mit der Registrierung, die nich hin haut, weil ich keine Schrift sehe, ich kann nen Account machen, aber wenn ich mich Einlogen will, haut es nicht hin -.- Im Hintergrund öffnet sich auch kein anders Fenster o.Ä. Wie kriege ich das den weg?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/witcherbug.png/


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich mit dem Schlüssel für die oberen ...(Schächte oder so was in der Art) anfangen?


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2011)

Gehts auch etwas genauer? Wo bist du denn jetzt im Spiel, bzw. wo hast du den denn bekommen?


----------



## n1salat (22. Juli 2011)

is ja wunderbar das witcher 2 nen free dlc mit dem neusten patch bekommt.. nur gut das ich das spiel nicht mehr starten kann seit dem patch...

habs sogar komplett neu gezogen über steam... das spiel will einfach nicht mehr starten mit dem patch..

hat jmd evtl nen tipp ?

E: hab auch die lokalen daten überprüft 9GB runtergeladen -> hat nix gebracht -.-

e²:
habs... steam als admin ausführen


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juli 2011)

Akt 2, wo man in die höhle geht mit den unteranderm Shaggs und noch zwei anderen.
Das Update muss manuel installiert werden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit dem Schlüssel für die oberen ...(Schächte oder so was in der Art) anfangen?


 
Mit den Schlüsseln für den oberen, mittleren und unteren Schacht schließt du die verschlossenen Türen auf und triffst am Ende auf ein Monster (Kralle) und die Immortelle.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

Nur wo sind diese Türen? Ich habe die nirgends gefunden.


----------



## XeonB (23. Juli 2011)

Hi 
Bin jetzt in Akt 2. In welcher Reihenfolge wurdet ihr die NQ abhandeln - nach dem HQ kurz vor dem 3. Akt oder immer zwischendurch oder zu Beginn?
Wo kann ich ein bienenbomben Schema kaufen? Gibt es NQ die ich am Ende von Akt 2 nicht mehr machen? Fragen über Fragen ....
Danke


----------



## steinschock (23. Juli 2011)

NQ enden mit dem Akt, wann man sie im Akt macht ist egal.

Ich hab als ich die Endrigan Königin gemacht habe noch Malena offen und die Ausversehen die Elfen dahingelockt,
war dann ganz einfach


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

Sorry Doppelpost!

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Nur wo sind diese Türen? Ich habe die nirgends gefunden.



Ein Bsp.: Wenn du den Schacht zum erstem Mal betrittst, kämpfst du als  erstes gegen Moderhäute. Rechts von dir befindet sich eine Tür. Wenn du  da durchgehst, findest du am Ende des Weges des Schlüssel zum oberen  Schacht. Kehre jetzt zum Eingang zurück. Gehe jetzt den Gang entlang,  der sich links vom Eingang befindet. Du triffst auf eine Tür. Gleich  nach dieser Tür befindet sich links eine weitere Tür, die sich mit dem  Schlüssel für den oberen Schacht öffnen lässt.
Dieses Schema wiederholt sich in jedem Schacht, bis du am Ende auf das Monster (Kralle) und die Immortelle triffst.



XeonB schrieb:


> Hi
> Bin  jetzt in Akt 2. In welcher Reihenfolge wurdet ihr die NQ abhandeln -  nach dem HQ kurz vor dem 3. Akt oder immer zwischendurch oder zu Beginn?
> Wo kann ich ein bienenbomben Schema kaufen? Gibt es NQ die ich am Ende von Akt 2 nicht mehr machen? Fragen über Fragen ....
> Danke


 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich erst die Aufträge von dem Anschlag vor dem  Wirtshaus nehmen. Ich habe sie die ganze Zeit übersehen und erst gegen  Ende des 2. Aktes abgenommen. Davor habe ich bereits im Wald, im  Steinbruch und im Gebirge gegen zahlreiche Harpyen gekämpft und auch die  Quest "Harpyen-Königin" erledigt. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich ich  den Auftrag "Harpyen" nicht erledigen kann. Ich habe die Harpyenfallen,  aber bei keinem der sieben Nester wird mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, die  Fallen zu plazieren. Wenn ich das Amulett aktiviere, leuchten die Nester  auf, aber es erscheint kein Maussymbol, über das ich die Fallen  plazieren kann. 
Entweder mache ich irgendwas falsch, oder ich kann diese eine Nebequest  nicht mehr lösen, weil ich alle anderen Nebenaufgaben bereits gelößt  habe, bevor ich die Anschläge von der Wand genommen habe.

*Noch ein wichtiger allgemeiner Hinweis:*
Bevor ihr am Ende des 2. Aktes den Nebel betretet, gegen Vandergrift  kämpft und es in die Schlacht um Vergen geht, solltet ihr eure  Gegenstände, die ihr in der Kiste in eurem Zimmer im  Wirtshaus oder in der Kiste beim Wirt zwischengelagert habt, ausräumen  und das Rezept für die Draugenrüstung bei dem Händler kaufen (die bis  dahin fehlende Draugenessenz bekommt ihr, wenn ihr Vandergrift besiegt).
Später habt ihr dazu keine Gelegenheit mehr. Ich hab's nicht gemacht und  darf jetzt einen alten Spielstand laden und die ganze Aktion noch  einmal machen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ein Bsp.: Wenn du den Schacht zum erstem Mal betrittst, kämpfst du als  erstes gegen Moderhäute. Rechts von dir befindet sich eine Tür. Wenn du  da durchgehst, findest du am Ende des Weges des Schlüssel zum oberen  Schacht. Kehre jetzt zum Eingang zurück. Gehe jetzt den Gang entlang,  der sich links vom Eingang befindet. Du triffst auf eine Tür. Gleich  nach dieser Tür befindet sich links eine weitere Tür, die sich mit dem  Schlüssel für den oberen Schacht öffnen lässt.
> Dieses Schema wiederholt sich in jedem Schacht, bis du am Ende auf das Monster (Kralle) und die Immortelle triffst.
> .


 
Danke. Nur komischerweise habe ich die nirgends gefunden, obwohl ich jeden Schacht abgesucht habe.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

Das ist definitiv so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Ich hab einen alten Spielstand geladen und den Beginn noch einmal gespielt um sicher zu gehen, dass ich keinen Blödsinn verzapfe.
Ich rede von der Quest "Leben im Untergrund" und habe mit meinem Beispiel den Anfang beschrieben. Keine Ahnung was du falsch machst.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2011)

Die Draugenrüstung hab ich nicht hergestellt. Es gibt schon kurze Zeit später eine etwas bessere.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Draugenrüstung hab ich nicht hergestellt. Es  gibt schon kurze Zeit später eine etwas bessere.



Gleich zu Beginn von Akt 3? Die Draugenrüstung lässt sich ja dreimal aufwerten. Bei einem Ausgangsrüstungswert von 25 lässt sich dadurch der Rüstungswert 31 erreichen.
Wie viele freie Slots hat die bessere Rüstung, die du erwähnt hast?


----------



## XeonB (24. Juli 2011)

Bei welchem Händler kann ich Bienenstock-Bomben-Schema kaufen und dann herstellen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Wo für braucht man das? Für die Nester in dem Bergwerk braucht man jedenfalls Kartätsche .


----------



## XeonB (24. Juli 2011)

Steht in der komplettlosung als Tipp für die Lösung des NQ frisch auf .... Und wenn nicht bei wem kann ich das andere Schema kaufen? Weiß nicht ob ich das hab und kann nicht nachschauen


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

Gemeint sind damit Kartätsche. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber das Schema gibt es bei einem Händler auf dem Marktplatz. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr ob es der Elb hat oder die Frau, bei der du deine Frisur ändern kannst. Auf jeden Fall kann man es bei einem Händler in Vergen kaufen.


----------



## XeonB (24. Juli 2011)

Danke!!!


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Danke!!!



Ich habe dir wahrscheinlich Quark erzählt. Ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen und hab einen alten Spielstand geladen. Ich hab zwar das Rezept Kartätsche, hab es aber bei keinem Händler in Vergen gefunden. Entweder ich hab es bei einem gekauft und es war nur einmal verfügbar, oder ich hab es aus Akt 1 oder irgendwo gefunden. Weiß es nicht mehr!


----------



## XeonB (24. Juli 2011)

Alles klar schau einfach mal bei mir nach. Net so schlimm - wenn man das für die Ausrottung der nekker Nester gebraucht hat hab ich es auf jedenfall


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ne Frage: Wenn ich am Anfang von Akt 3 mit Iorweth Loc Muinne betrete, kämpfe ich als erstes gegen Gargoyles. An demselben Ort führt eine Treppe nach unten wo ich fünf rotglühende Zeichen finde. Wie muss ich die deaktivieren, dass sich die Kiste öffnet. Das Rätsel über die Mäuse bringt mich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Ion (25. Juli 2011)

@*Lios Nudin* 


Diese Zeichen sind Teil einer Quest. Ich wäre da unten bald irre geworden, finde es mal richtig Mist das die Entwickler keine entsprechende Meldung gemacht haben. Auch diese Gargoyles, viel zu stark. Generell, Akt 3 fand ich sehr lieblos gestaltet, viel zu schnell vorbei.
Obendrein der Raum mit den ganzen Soldaten die nicht sterben wollten, können, da sie immer wieder neu erscheinen bis zu Spielabsturz. Prima, auch keine Meldung oder Hinweis vom Entwickler warum das so ist, Patches bringen keine Besserung.
Akt 1 und 2 sind wunderbar, der dritte, zumindest mit Iorweth --> für die Katz in meinen Augen. Mal sehen was mit Roche da so los ist ....


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Juli 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> @*Lios Nudin*
> 
> 
> Diese Zeichen sind Teil einer Quest. Ich wäre da unten bald irre geworden, finde es mal richtig Mist das die Entwickler keine entsprechende Meldung gemacht haben. Auch diese Gargoyles, viel zu stark. Generell, Akt 3 fand ich sehr lieblos gestaltet, viel zu schnell vorbei.
> ...


 
Spiel auch gerade den Teil mit Iorweth. Hab das Rätsel mit den Zeichen gelöst. Die vier Kreise müssen einfach von links nach rechts deaktiviert werden, damit sich die Kiste öffnet. 
Die Kämpfe sind eigentlich nicht mehr schwer, vorausgesetzt man hat Verstärktes Quen und Entlastung voll ausgebaut. Was ich aber komisch finde ist die Geschichte mit den ganzen Soldaten. Häufig stehen zwei an irgendwelchen Toren herum und greifen einen erst an, wenn man sich ihnen auf geschätzte fünf Meter nähert. Dann haut man sie um und niemand interessiert es.
Den Platz mit den vielen Soldaten hab ich auch gefunden. Bei mir ist es aber so, dass alle auf mich losgehen und dann nach kurzer Zeit der Kampf vom Spiel abgebrochen wird, ich umzingelt werde und dann nur noch der letzte Spielstand geladen werden kann. Gegen die geschätzten 20 Soldaten hätte man aber wahrscheinlich keine Chance, da alle gleichzeitig auf einen Einschlagen. Bei der Anzahl bringt dir Quen auch nichts mehr. 
Hab schon oft gelesen, dass der dritte Akt nicht so prickelnd sein soll. Mal sehen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2011)

Die Gargoyls sind eigentlich recht einfach. Ich hab sie mit dem Zeichen festgesetzt und dann reichen ein paar starke Schläge...

Wegen der Rüstung:
Ich hab es leider verpasst, am WE mal zu spielen, demnach kann ich dir die Rüstungswerte nicht sagen, aber sie hat auch 3 Slots... meine ich zumindest. Ich versuche nächstes mal dran zu denken.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Gargoyls sind eigentlich recht einfach. Ich hab sie mit dem Zeichen festgesetzt und dann reichen ein paar starke Schläge...
> 
> Wegen der Rüstung:
> Ich hab es leider verpasst, am WE mal zu spielen, demnach kann ich dir die Rüstungswerte nicht sagen, aber sie hat auch 3 Slots... meine ich zumindest. Ich versuche nächstes mal dran zu denken.



Macht nichts. Ich bin inzwischen ein gutes Stück voran gekommen. Hab inzwischen die Vran-Rüstung (Rüstungswert 30, alle 3 Slots belegt ergibt einen Rüstungswert von 36). Mal schauen, ob man eine noch bessere Rüstung finden kann. Die Draugenrüstung hab ich aber auch einige Zeit getragen.


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (28. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Infos dazu ob das Spiel auf nem Amd Phemon X4 9550 @2,2 Ghz läuft - mit der entsprechenden Gpu natürlich ?


----------



## Selvos (30. Juli 2011)

Sollte locker laufen, ich habe es seit Release auf meinem AMD X2 4200+(@3,1GHZ) mit 8600GT gespielt. Kommt aber auf die Auflösung drauf an.


----------



## eVAC (18. August 2011)

Hi^^
googeln brachte leider nicht so viel...
ist Witcher2 eigentlich steam gebunden oder kann ich es ruhig gebraucht kaufen?
Danke und LG


----------



## steinschock (18. August 2011)

Kein Steam , kein sonstwas


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

Jetzt kannst du es gebraucht holen.Anfangs war es etwas beschissen mit dem Kopierschutz....


----------



## ingwi (31. August 2011)

Habe es endlich auch in der uncut Version, sieht schick aus, man muss nur etwas viel laufen, macht aber Spass.
Werde sogar meinen PC auf SandyBridge deswegen aufrüsten, mal sehen . . .


----------



## AchtBit (3. September 2011)

Ich habs jetzt auch endlich und finde es schon super bis auf die Tatsache, dass willkürlich, im grössten Massaker, die Mousesteuerung abfukkt. Das nervt echt langsam. In der 1.35 Readme steht "Ganz selten ist ein Eingabeblock möglich, wenn Bomben verwendet werden, ferner bei dynamischen Faustkämpfen und weiteren Interaktionen. Sollte dies geschehen, laden Sie einen gespeicherten Spielstand."  Also bei mir ist pro Stunde was ganz anderes wie 'Selten' und auch der Reload bringt gar nichts. Sobald ich neu lade dann zeigt sich der Windows MousePointer kurz, sprich die Mouse ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich versteh nicht, dass hier keine Möglichkeit besteht, einen HW-Zeiger zu verwenden. Die Tastatur spinnt ebenfalls ab und zu, endweder reagiert die Mouse LT oder die Waffenwahltaste (Num 1 + 2), nicht mehr. Erst nach erneutem Auslösen der letzten Aktion, ist die Taste wieder frei.

Was ist das für eine  Kacke. Die ganze Eingabe von Witcher 2 ist total verkackt. W1 macht keine Faxxen und die Tastatur lässt sich regelrecht zerhacken, zudem war die Belegung völlig frei conf. im Spiel verfügbar. Ich glaub die daddeln langsam durch mit ihrem KON "troll" SOLEN XinKAput Müll. Das ist mit Sicherheit der Grund warum bei schneller Aktion die Wundereingabeschnittstelle von MS, schlicht den Fokus zum Pointer verliert. Hoffentlich lernen die Leute endlich mal, dass dies nur eine vollkompatible MS Marketing plastizierte Funzel ist, die eine analoge Prezision an den Achsen besitzt, die noch nicht einmal an die Genauigkeit meines ,fast 20 Jahre alten ,Gravis analog pro Joy erreicht. 

Kann doch nicht sein, dass MS schon Waschbretter als Waschmaschinen verkauft, weil es dem Kunden, so lange das Gehirn wäscht, bis der letztlich überzeugt ist, es gäbe wirklich  keine bessere Waschmaschine 

KaputtniXinput


----------



## Stread (14. September 2011)

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Spiel. 
Sehr geiles Spiel übrigens.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. September 2011)

Und in einer Woche kommt der große Patch auf V 2.0! Dann werd ichs zum vierten (oder fünften?) mal durchspielen


----------



## Wanderstein (23. September 2011)

Als Neuer sag ich erstmal "Hallo zusammen!"

Nachdem ich jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen habe, wollte ich auch einmal meine Meinung kund tun. Ich hab das Spiel jetzt etwa 2 1/2 durchgespielt, zuletzt auf "schwer". Bei meinem ersten Durchgang bin ich am Kampfsystem vollkommen verzweifelt, im Prolog allein schon zigmal elendig verreckt, und meinen Kampf mit dem Kayran hat der Nachbar vermutlich auch gehört 

Die Gründe, die ich dafür ausmachen konnte:
1. Ich hatte den Vorgänger gerade beendet und war mitten in dessen Kampfsystem. Ein so vollständiger Wechsel hat mich gnadenlos überfordert und die Vielzahl der Möglichkeiten abgeschreckt, so dass ich zuerst auf Teufel komm raus bei dem blieb, was ich kannte, nämlich rein und drauf los klicken. 
2. Da man direkt zu Anfang einige der (kaum erklärten) Fähigkeiten nutzen muss um zu gewinnen (ich hab im Prolog auf "schwer" nicht ein einziges Mal geblockt, dafür aber alle Bomben verbraucht und mit Quen und Igni gearbeitet), man aber nicht weiß welche, gerät man schnell in Frust, weil Try&Error gewissermaßen direkt im Ernstfall getestet werden müssen ohne sich vorher damit vertraut zu machen. Es wirkt wie eine Fahrprüfung ohne Unterricht auf mich.
3. Ich hatte bei all der Pracht mehr Lust zum Schauen als zum kämpfen lernen.

Ich hab dann kurz nach dem Kayran alle Spielstände gelöscht, einen Tag Pause gemacht und mir gesagt: Junge, lass dich drauf ein, ohne Vorbehalt, und wenns dann nix is... Wie dem auch sei, auf einmal gings. Ich bin im Prolog nicht einmal verreckt. Außer dem Kayran war es auf "normal" ein Spaziergang. Ich hab auf Schwertkampf geskillt, nachdem ich Quen gemaxt hatte und danach war es einfach nur noch heroisch, es kam richtiges Heldenfeeling auf. Auf schwer dann noch mehr, weil die Gegner einen doch mit wenigen Schlägen den Gar ausmachen, wenn man was verbockt. Aber sonst kommt die Gruppe Necker/Harpyien/was-weiß-ich, ich werfe einen "Tanzenden Stern", haue Quen rein und stürme einmal durch die Menge durch, die in Rauch und Flammen aufgeht. Einmal hatte ich gegen einen Trupp Nekker von Vieren drei erledigt, als ich am anderen Ende der Gruppe ankam, die Kamera direkt auf Geralts Frontansicht gerichtet - stand im Hintergrund der letzte Nekker. Ich verharrte, um ihm eins reinzuhauen, falls er näher kommen sollte, er aber schaute nur "ängstlich" zum Hexer und grub sich wieder ein. In solchen Momenten war ich so tief in der Welt drin wie in kaum einem Spiel sonst.

Ich kann nicht sagen, was der Moment war, an dem der Groschen gefallen ist - aber mir hat der Kampf noch in keinem Spiel soviel Spass gemacht wie in diesem. Ich freue mich sehr auf den DarkMode, der ja dann noch eins drauf setzt.


----------



## Cleriker (23. September 2011)

Das klingt, als ob du wirklich begeistert wärst... Gratuliere, du hast mich auch wieder abgesteckt!


----------



## XeonB (26. September 2011)

Bleibt eigentlich der 29.09 als Termin für 2.0?


----------



## Wild Thing (26. September 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Bleibt eigentlich der 29.09 als Termin für 2.0?


 
Das ist der letzte stand der Dinge ich denke der Termin bleibt bestehen..... Es wird auch ein mögliches Addon nicht mehr ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2011)

Seit Gestern stand auf der offiziellen Witcher Hompage "AVAILABLE TOMOROW2! Das stand heute Nacht um 0:01 jedoch auch noch da. Genau wie um 0:12, 0:39, 1:52, 8:32 und 12:01. Jetzt jedoch steht dort: "AVAILABLE TODAY"!

Wollen die uns veralbern? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein... sowas dreistes!


----------



## Wincenty (29. September 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Seit Gestern stand auf der offiziellen Witcher Hompage "AVAILABLE TOMOROW2! Das stand heute Nacht um 0:01 jedoch auch noch da. Genau wie um 0:12, 0:39, 1:52, 8:32 und 12:01. Jetzt jedoch steht dort: "AVAILABLE TODAY"!
> 
> Wollen die uns veralbern? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein... sowas dreistes!



Kann es ein dass du auf deren Seite am Campen warst? Vlt wollten sie nur etwas warten bevor sie dir deine Würstchen vorbeibringen

Kann aum erwarten nur bin ih erst um 19 daheim


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. September 2011)

Ratet mal was ich grade runterlade


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2011)

Habe es gerade erfolgreich geladen und installiert. Leider zickt das Game seitdem etwas rum. Runtime Error Meldungen u.s.w.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. September 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe es gerade erfolgreich geladen und installiert. Leider zickt das Game seitdem etwas rum. Runtime Error Meldungen u.s.w.


 
Ärgerlich. Sowas hatte ich bisher nicht.


----------



## XeonB (30. September 2011)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Installation von 2.0. Gibts danach Probleme?


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Oktober 2011)

ich hab extreme Probs. wenn ich mitten im Game auf Charakter aufwerten gehe. Da stürzt das Game regelmässig ab.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mir fällt auf das wieder schwachsinnige Questmarken gesetzt sind Akt II


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Oktober 2011)

Was ich jedem mal empfehlen kann ist erst die Bücher von Andrzej Sapkowski zu lesen und dann die Spiele wieder zu Spielen!
Da gibt es so viele Anspielungen...
z.B.: Zu Anfang des Akt I musste ich mich so wegwerfen!


----------



## Jagiełło (24. Oktober 2011)

In Akt 1 war echt lustig wie sich die "squirrels" begrüßt haben: Der eine so "Heidegger!" und als Antwort "Kierkegaard!".
Was beweist, CD Projekt sind kultivierte Leute...


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

Ich habe den ersten Teil nicht gespielt und jetzt mit dem weiten angefangen. Ich komme sofort in der ersten Quest nicht weiter, wo ich 2 Endriagenköniginnen schnetzeln muss. Ich verstehe das mit dem Stahlschwert nicht? Warum macht das keinen Schaden bei den meisten Gegnern?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. November 2011)

Das ist halt so...
Stahlswerter für Menschen oder Elfen-Silberschwerter für Ungeheuer!
Du solltest dir eins bei dem Schmied kaufen oder zurück zur Landungszone gehen, dir das Schema holen und dir mit den entsprechenden Erzen das Ding schmieden lassen!


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, ist halt noch alles neu für mich  Und das Spiel ist mal sowas von hardwarehungrig  Mein Rechner schaffts gerade so auf niedrigsten Settings bei 1280x720. Aber danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. November 2011)

Was hast denn für einen PC?


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

Athlon X3 440 3GHz
6 GB DDR3
Radeon HD5670
nichts gutes also, aber das ich bei niedrigsten Settings 1920x1080 zocken kann hätte ich schon gedacht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. November 2011)

Hmm... Das ist komisch!
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so "schlechte" niedrige Einstellungen hat!
Mit einer übertakteten GTS 450 kann ich es ohne Bloom, SSAO, Dynamic Bones Limit und Über Sampling, den Rest aber auf aktiviert oder sehr hoch, mit 1680x1050 um die 30 Fps zocken!


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, BF3 läuft bei mir bei niedrigen Settings 1080p mit 35 fps.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. November 2011)

Bin auf _the-witcher.de_ auf eine Meldung gestoßen, die alle _The Witcher_ Anhänger interessieren wird. Ich übernehme die Zusammenfassung einfach, weil man es ohnehin nicht besser hätte zusammen fassen können.



> *[News]* CD Projekt RED's Pläne für die kommenden vier Jahre
> 
> Wie versprochen stellte CDR eine Zusammenfassung der heute  abgehaltenen Investorenkonferenz online. Im Folgenden findet ihr die  Übersetzung der einzelnen Punkte:
> 
> ...


Quelle: the-witcher.de

Unter _Weiterführende Links_ geht es zu der Seite _Polygamia_, wo ihr euch auf jeden Fall das erste Video mit Adam Badowski anschauen solltet. Man erfährt unter anderem, dass CDR ihre Mitarbeiterzahl von aktuell 100 auf 200 aufstocken wird, um die anstehenden Projekte umsetzten zu können.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

Traurig:The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings - 4,5-5 Millionen illegale Kopien - News bei GameStar.de

Scheinbar wollen diese Idioten das so.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Traurig:The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings - 4,5-5 Millionen illegale Kopien - News bei GameStar.de
> 
> Scheinbar wollen diese Idioten das so.



Ist die wohl beste Referenz die sich ein Entwickler wünschen kann. Sollten sie es schaffen, ein weiteres Witcher(o.ä.) Game, mit einer nochmals besser optimierten Engine, wie der Sprung von W1 zu 2, auf dem Markt zu werfen, dann würden sie bald gefragt sein, wie z.B J.Cramack.  Der so entstehende Legendenstatus würde die Kasse klingeln lassen. Publisher und Devs reissen sich um solche Leute für ihre Top Projekte. Alleine die Lizensierung ihrer aktuellen Engine würde bestimmt für 10 Jahre Urlaub reichen ohnen einen Finger krumm zu machen.

Das Ganze wird doch auch deutlich, wenn man den Devs im 'making of witcher2' Video mal zuhört


----------



## arkim (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe mal Witcher 2 getestet, aber bleibe erstmal bei Skyrim.

Ist diese komische Steuerung normal? Alles an Bewegung passiert so eine Viertelsekunde versetzt und dann wischt das Bild so komisch, das ist wohl gewünscht? Ich finde das sehr befremdlich, diese Zeitverzögerung.
Und man kann nicht mal Leute umbringen oder so? Passanten ließen sich einfach nicht abmurksen


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das Spiel nicht mehr weiter gespielt weil ich meinen Spielstand verloren habe (bzw weil ich zu faul bin den USB-Stick zu suchen). Trozdem intresseiren mich Infos zum Spiel.

Gerade bin ich über diese Nachricht  gestolpert:The Witcher 2: Geldstrafe für Raubkopierer - GIZMODO DE - Das Gadget-Weblog.


			
				gizmodo.de schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schlichtungsvorschlag in Höhe von 911,80 Euro werden allerdings nur jene Raubkopierer erhalten, deren Schuld das Studio zu 100 Prozent nachweisen kann.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Habe mal Witcher 2 getestet, aber bleibe erstmal bei Skyrim.
> 
> Ist diese komische Steuerung normal? Alles an Bewegung passiert so eine Viertelsekunde versetzt und dann wischt das Bild so komisch, das ist wohl gewünscht? Ich finde das sehr befremdlich, diese Zeitverzögerung.
> Und man kann nicht mal Leute umbringen oder so? Passanten ließen sich einfach nicht abmurksen


 
Das "wischen" ist die Bewegungsunschärfe, die kann man deaktivieren. Und wenn du einen fetten Inputlag hast, ist dein System wohl überfordert und du solltest die Grafik runterschrauben.


----------



## XeonB (17. Dezember 2011)

Muss the witcher 2 neu installieren und ich weiß nicht mehr welche patches ich brauche, welche sich automatisch installieren und ob vielleicht 2.0 reicht (Download automatisch ?)
danke - wo ist eigentlich der Pfad für die spielstände - will die gesicherten wieder reinkopieren.


----------



## XeonB (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Hab nun alles installiert bis 2.0 gepatched dann meine alten savegames bis Verzeichnis geschrieben zur Sicherheit mal gestartet - hat wunderbar geklappt. Beendet und dann versucht neu zu starten ABER der Launcher kann nicht mehr gestartet werden. Hab Patch 2.1 erstmal verneint.  Hab's jetzt wieder runter und Versuch es morgen nochmal 
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir auch the witcher 2 gegönnt und nach der Installation folgendes Problem, nachdem der 2 Patch installiert wurde.
Ich hab auch schon danach gegoogelt aber so wirklich gebracht hat es mir nicht....

Ich hab mal nen screen von dem Fehler gemacht, vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas damit anfangen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## XeonB (18. Dezember 2011)

Diesen Fehler hab ich auch - hab deinstalliert und werd morgen nochmal versuchen.
Aber auch the witcher.COM ist nicht erreichbar - hängt vielleicht damit zusammen. 
Hoffe kann es ohne probs wieder installieren und dann ...


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Dezember 2011)

Da die Installation alles andere als schnell geht, find ich ne Neuinstallation ziemlich suboptimal...
Aber immerhin bin ich nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem...


----------



## XeonB (18. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe kann es wieder ohne probs installieren und hab dann nicht noch mehr Schwierigkeiten - Reste in registry und so

Meld dich, was draus wird, wenn du heute noch Zeit hast.


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2011)

Versuche einfach mal die "Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable" neu zu installieren, das sollte zwar im zuge der Installation gemacht worden sein, aber scheinbar will es nicht so recht. Dieses Setup findet sich auf der 2 DVD und heißt "vcredist_x86". Es ist vielleicht nicht die aktuellste Version, aber die Version mit der das Spiel laufen sollte. Alternativ kann man natürlich die aktuellste Version aus dem Netz ziehen.


----------



## XeonB (19. Dezember 2011)

Warum hat es dann einmal funktioniert und dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2011)

Verstehe ich nicht, sry.


----------



## XeonB (19. Dezember 2011)

Direkt nach der Installation war das Spiel geladen und funktioniert. Erst nach einem Neustart gabs die probs.
Win 7 ist neu aufgesetzt und eigentlich aktuell. Muss mal schauen welches visual... Installiert ist. Kann ich in jedem Fall das von der DVD installieren oder gibt's Konflikte, wenn ich jetzt eine ältere Version drauf machen würde


----------



## XeonB (19. Dezember 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Installation alles andere als schnell geht, find ich ne Neuinstallation ziemlich suboptimal...
> Aber immerhin bin ich nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem...



The witcher.com ist wieder online
Meld dich doch kurz ob es damit zusammenhängt


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Dezember 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Versuche einfach mal die "Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable" neu zu installieren, das sollte zwar im zuge der Installation gemacht worden sein, aber scheinbar will es nicht so recht. Dieses Setup findet sich auf der 2 DVD und heißt "vcredist_x86". Es ist vielleicht nicht die aktuellste Version, aber die Version mit der das Spiel laufen sollte. Alternativ kann man natürlich die aktuellste Version aus dem Netz ziehen.



Hatte ich gemacht, bevor ich hier gepostet hatte...aber hat nichts gebracht 



XeonB schrieb:


> The witcher.com ist wieder online
> Meld dich doch kurz ob es damit zusammenhängt



Werd ich gleich mal testen!

mfg

Bärenmarke

Edit: Scheint wohl wieder zu gehen.... lag wohl doch daran, dass die hp down war.... Aber eig. sollte das spiel dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt werden!


----------



## XeonB (19. Dezember 2011)

Hab neu installiert und jetzt läuft es auch wieder.
Habt ihr 2.1 installiert


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir steht nur, patch 2.1 ist installationsbereit.

Aber immerhin funktioniert es jetzt und es sieht mal wieder bombastisch aus


----------



## XeonB (30. Dezember 2011)

Wieder eine Frage: wieviele spielstände kann w2 verwalten? Ich habe festgestellt, dass ab ca. 200 der immer der letzte überschrieben wird, ist das so?


----------



## Gatsch (31. Dezember 2011)

hallo

habe das game vor kurzem erst wieder installiert 
habe nun das problem das wenn ich spiele, dass es mich dan immer wieder in den launcher zurückschmeißt
ohne fehler meldung ohne alles, bin auf einmal wieder am desktop
spielzeit ist am anfang ca 10 min. und wenn ich dan wieder rein geh wirds immer kürzer und kürzer
das game ist aber auf dem aktuellen stand 

falls das problem schon hier drinnen steht, sorry aber hab die 123 seiten nur ganz extrem kurz überflogen  ^^

woran kann des liegen?

mfg gatsch


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2012)

was macht denn der neue Patch. Da steht was von besserer Verbindung zw. Arena und dem HiScore Board und am Tweak Panel wurde was verändert. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass solche geringen Änderungen nen 60MB Patch benötigen


----------



## Rud (16. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich wollte nach längerer Zeit mal wieder Witcher 2 spiele. Allerdings muss ich feststellen, dass das Spiel ganz schön ruckelt. Ich dachte das alles nach den Patchs bereinigt wäre. Gibt es noch etwas worauf ich achten sollte, was ich ggf. auch ausstellen soll. MEine FPS gehen bei den Kämpfen (am Anfang auf der Mauer) sehr weit runter. Ist mein System einfach zu schwach? Wobei ich in keiner Einstellung vernünftig und föüssig spielen kann. Wenn ich bei den Grafikeinstellungen "Optimale Einstellungen automatisch erkennen" benutzte, wird bei mir auch alles auf ganz niedrig gestellt. 

Mein System: 
CPU: Intel 2500k
Graka: GTX 560 Ti
Ram: 8 GB geil
Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2012)

Klingt für mich, als würde die Grafikkarte nicht genug Strom bekommen. Was hast du für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Rud (17. Januar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Klingt für mich, als würde die Grafikkarte nicht genug Strom bekommen. Was hast du für ein Netzteil?


 
 Sehr interessante Überlegung! Mein Netzteil ist ein Enermax EPR525AWT Pro82+. Sollte aber eig doch ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, das sollte dicke reichen. Ich hatte die Idee, weil ich das Problem mal hatte. Damals mit einem System aus Athlon 64 3500+ und 6600GT SLI.


----------



## Ion (17. Januar 2012)

Die Treiber könnten auch das Problem sein. Einfach mal neu installieren.
Evtl. laufende Hintergrundprogramme beenden, vielleicht ist daran eins Schuld, wer weiß.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2012)

Wichtig, erst den alten Treiber deinstallieren, dann neustart und den neuen installieren.


----------



## Rud (18. Januar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wichtig, erst den alten Treiber deinstallieren, dann neustart und den neuen installieren.


 
Nur die Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## Ion (18. Januar 2012)

Jep


----------



## Rud (19. Januar 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Treiber könnten auch das Problem sein. Einfach mal neu installieren.
> Evtl. laufende Hintergrundprogramme beenden, vielleicht ist daran eins Schuld, wer weiß.


 
Das war leider nicht das Problem...


----------



## Rud (25. Januar 2012)

Hat sonst keiner Probleme mit dem Spiel?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Januar 2012)

Hast du vielleicht Supersampling (im Grafikmenü des Spiels) an? Das killt jede Karte.
Auf die sogenannten "optimalen Einstellungen" kann man ansonsten pfeifen, die erkennen oft nur Blödsinn.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Januar 2012)

Das heißt da Übersampling, wenn ich mich recht entsinne!


----------



## Primer (25. Januar 2012)

Und ist glaube auch rot Maskiert.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr bereits den neusten Trailer gesehen? Ist meiner Meinung nach, nach Deus Ex 3 einer der besten Trailer die ich je gesehen hab ;D

Hier nur als Link damit ihrs in groß genießen könnt 
The Witcher 2: Assassins Of Kings Enhanced Xbox 360 Edition - YouTube


Hab gehört PC´ler bekommen das addon gratis?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich den Content sehe den die Xboxler bekommen, werde ich fast neidisch Ich hoffe die Erstkäufer profitieren auch von dem Zusatzcontent. Beim 1er wurde ja damals einiges Angepasst: Grafik, verbesserte Synchro, Neue Misdionen, Neue Charaktere...
Wird es die Enhanced auch für den PC geben?


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Content sehe den die Xboxler bekommen, werde ich fast neidisch Ich hoffe die Erstkäufer profitieren auch von dem Zusatzcontent. Beim 1er wurde ja damals einiges Angepasst: Grafik, verbesserte Synchro, Neue Misdionen, Neue Charaktere...
> Wird es die Enhanced auch für den PC geben?


 
Gute Frage ich würd sie mir kaufen. Auch wenn ich das Game schon hab  

Bin der Meinung in den Kommentaren gelesen zu haben das eben die Leute auf PC nur das Addon Gratis bekommen. :/


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Januar 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Content sehe den die Xboxler bekommen, werde ich fast neidisch Ich hoffe die Erstkäufer profitieren auch von dem Zusatzcontent. Beim 1er wurde ja damals einiges Angepasst: Grafik, verbesserte Synchro, Neue Misdionen, Neue Charaktere...
> Wird es die Enhanced auch für den PC geben?


 


Robonator schrieb:


> (...)
> Bin der Meinung in den Kommentaren gelesen zu haben das eben die Leute auf PC nur das Addon Gratis bekommen. :/


 


PC-Käufer bekommen ALLES, was zusätzlich mit der Xbox-Version rauskommt, und Leute die es schon besitzen auch umsonst (wer sich erst die Enhanced Edition kauft, der zahlt natürlich auch nicht mehr als den Standardpreis). All hail CDProjekt!


----------



## Rud (28. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht Supersampling (im Grafikmenü des Spiels) an? Das killt jede Karte.
> Auf die sogenannten "optimalen Einstellungen" kann man ansonsten pfeifen, die erkennen oft nur Blödsinn.



Supersampling ist natürlich ausgestellt!


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Januar 2012)

Rud schrieb:


> Supersampling ist natürlich ausgestellt!


 
Für alles andere ist dein System aber dicke ausreichend. Hast du mal die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte beim Spielen überwacht? Die könnten auch zu Problemen führen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (19. Februar 2012)

*The Witcher 3 - Entwickler arbeiten an zwei Titeln für Next-Gen-Konsolen*


> The next two major titles from Polish developer CD Projekt Red, scheduled for 2014/15, will be simultaneous multi-platform releases for PC and next-generation consoles, detective Eurogamer has discovered.
> 
> "We are definitely starting for new consoles," managing director Adam Badowski told us, when asked whether the pair of known-about "AAA+" games will be for this generation or the next.
> [...]
> ...



Solange das keinen Impact für den PC hat soll es mir recht sein. Dabei meine ich nicht mal den grafischen, es gibt noch viele imo schlimmere subtilere Faktoren, wie Konsolenentwicklungen die PC Plattform beeinflussen können (siehe BF3), z.B. in punkto Gameplay, Desgin, UI, usw. Stichwort: "Simplifizierung" und Massenkompatibel.


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2012)

Morgen gehts schon etwas los.




> Aus Rücksicht auf PC-Spieler mit schwächerer Internetverbindung wird ab dem 11. April die Möglichkeit eines Preloads zur Verfügung stehen um etwa 95 Prozent des Patches vorab herunterzuladen. Die restlichen Daten werden dann am Releasetag der Enhanced Edition freigegeben.


 

Warum ein Patch mit 4h neuem Inhalt und 33 Minuten neuen Videoszenen gleich 10GB groß ist verstehe ich allerdings nicht.
Naja, immerhin bekommt man genügend Vorlaufzeit.


http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/the-w...tcher_2_assassins_of_kings,44750,2566601.html


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2012)

Hier kann man schon preloooodn

The Witcher® 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition


----------



## turbosnake (11. April 2012)

Ich muss CD Project hier nochmal loben.
Denn wer bringt heute noch Spiele ohne DRM auf den Markt und packt dann noch 4 (!) Stunden KOSTENLOS drauf.
Das man doch auf gog.de eine Kopie bekommt und das Fallout dort kostenlos gab ist auch geil.
Die Mac Version hat auch was, vorallem weil es heißt auf MACs kann man nicht spielen und jetzt hat man einen der besten Titel 2011 auf ihm.

Das ist einfach nur


----------



## DirectCurrent (15. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich muss CD Project hier nochmal loben.
> Denn wer bringt heute noch Spiele ohne DRM auf den Markt und packt dann noch 4 (!) Stunden KOSTENLOS drauf.
> Das man doch auf gog.de eine Kopie bekommt und das Fallout dort kostenlos gab ist auch geil.
> Die Mac Version hat auch was, vorallem weil es heißt auf MACs kann man nicht spielen und jetzt hat man einen der besten Titel 2011 auf ihm.
> ...


 
Kann mich nur anschliessen.
Eine der letzten ehrlichen Häute in der Videospiellandschaft.


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2012)

Den restlichen Patch kann man nun vollständig Laden.


----------



## L-man (17. April 2012)

ich habe mir das spiel jetzt passend zum release der Enhanced Version geholt. Nachdem ich 13 Stunden den Patch runtergeladen habe lässt sich das ganze nicht installieren (pack0.dzip kann nicht entpackt werden). Wie ich sowas liebe. Und im Netzt bisher auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2012)

Das konnte ich heute morgen leider garnicht mehr testen. Hab vor der Arbeit nur noch kurz die restlichen ~280MB geladen. Installieren wollt ich es dann erst heut Abend.

Na das fängt ja dann schon gut an.


Edit:

Hab gerade das hier bei Facebook gelesen.

Man muss wohl nen voherigen Patch manuell nochmal laden. Dein Problem haben da jedenfalls mehrere.

Please redownload TW2EE_Patch-2.bin from here: http://wpc.4d7d.edgecastcdn.net/004D7D/files/wwwpatch/TW2EE_Patch-2.bin and replace it in your download of the EE patch. Hope this helps.


----------



## L-man (17. April 2012)

habe das Spiel jetzt nochmal installiert und habe das gleiche Problem wieder. Jetzt erst deine Lösung gesehen werde das jetzt mal ausprobieren, das macht alles sehr viel Spaß mit einer 2000er DSL Leitung.


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2012)

L-man schrieb:


> habe das Spiel jetzt nochmal installiert und habe das gleiche Problem wieder. Jetzt erst deine Lösung gesehen werde das jetzt mal ausprobieren, das macht alles sehr viel Spaß mit einer 2000er DSL Leitung.


 
Ja ich bin da weitaus besser dran. Ich hab immerhin ne schnelle 3000er Leitung.^^

Evtl liefert uns PCGH in nächster Zeit noch nen Artikel mit Lösungsvorschlag.


----------



## L-man (17. April 2012)

jetzt läuft die Installation anscheinend, danke dir. Da der Erste EIndruck sehr prägend ist muss das Spiel jetzt wirklich gradios sein um das wieder wett zu machen. Zudem das mit dem Key ein echter Witz ist, bei mir kommen drei O´s oder Nullen vor, keine Ahnung was was ist und der Tipp der im Netz zu finden ist das man alle Kombinationsmögllichkeiten ausprobieren soll ist bei 3 Zeichen nicht grade hilfreich. Das letzte mal habe ich bei Spellforce 1 sowas gesehen.


EDIT: jetzt läuft es, Danke nochmal.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. April 2012)

Über Steam ist ist der Patch jetzt auch verfügbar. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## propa (17. April 2012)

Über Steam geladen aber kein Sprachausgabe nur Text in deutsch und Dialoge gehen garnicht


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2012)

Das hört sich ja nach einem richtig guten Start für die EE an.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (17. April 2012)

Werden die Preload Files nach dem Patchen eigtl. autom. wieder gelöscht? Ich hoffe da kommt dann später ein Standalone Full Update. Habe keine Lust nochmal die 12 Gig zu ziehen


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nach einem richtig guten Start für die EE an.


 
Vorallem nach einem Frühstart im Saturn gab es die EE schon seit Freitag.

Ich werde also bis Freitagabend warten (müssen).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. April 2012)

Ich glaube ich hätte mir den preload sparen können, Steam lädt gerade ein update runter 11,2 GB. Hätte man sowas in den News zu dem Patch nicht erwähnen können? Jetzt lade ich mit knapp DSL 6000 Speed die nächsten 11,2 GB


----------



## Rud (17. April 2012)

Hallo, ich habe hier im Forum schon lange versucht dieses Problem zu lösen und hatte gehofft das dieses mit dem neuen Patch vllt. automatisch behoben werden würde.
Dem ist leider nicht so...

Und zwar habe ich die letzte Zeit bemerkt, dass die Landezeiten der  Spiele, die hauptsächlich auf der HDD gespeichert sind, teilweise  trastisch verlängert haben. Zudem bemerke ich immer wieder Ruckler,  welche eigentlich bei meinem System nicht vorkommen sollten. Besonders  ärgerlich und auffällig (abgesehen von den langen Ladezeiten, die sind  bei allen Spielen) ist dies bei "The Witcher 2". 

Ich könnte seit einiger Zeit "The Witcher 2" nicht mehr ruckelfrei  spielen. Anfangs gab es zwar Probleme durch DRM usw. welche dann aber  beseitigt wurden. Dort konnte ich dann problemlos spielen. Nach erneuter  Installation bemerkte ich allerdings die Probleme. Das muss so nach dem  Patch 2.0 gewesen sein.
 Ich habe schon viele Problemlösungen ausprobiert bis ich es einfach aufgegeben hatte.
 Heute kam ja bekanntlich das "große" kostenlose Update raus und ich  hoffte das die Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen würden. Allerdings war dem  leider nicht so. Wenn ich im Kampf (Im Prolog der Kampf auf der Mauer  ist sehr ruckelig) linksklick einen Gegner angreife stürtzt die FPS  unter 10 Bilder pro Sekunde. Dies ist unabhängig von der Grafikqualität.  Selbst in der allerniedrigsten Einstellung sind die Einbrüche immer  gleich. 

Nun frage ich mich ob das nicht an meiner HDD liegen könnte. Sie hat  zwar erst 2540 Betriebsstunden und bei mehreren Programmen wird ihr  "Zustand" als gut oder in Ordnung gekennzeichnet, allerdings wüsste ich  nicht warum ich persönlich, so ziemlich als einzieger, solche probleme  haben sollte.

Mein System: 
Intel Core i5 2500k
GTX 560 Ti
Geil 8 GB
SSD : C300 64 GB
HDD: HD154UI 1,5 TB


----------



## DaxTrose (17. April 2012)

Taktet vielleicht Deine Grafikkarte automatisch runter? Kontrolliere mal die Taktrate beim Spielen. Dass die HDD daran schuld ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Deaktiviere auch mal Dein Virenscanner.


----------



## Rud (18. April 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich habe jetzt zum testen den Nvidia Inspector 1.9.6.4 benutzt um zu überprüfen ob meine Graka runtertaktet. 
Diebezüglich konnte ich allerdings nichts feststellen.

Kann es sein das Fraps diese Probleme verschlechtern kann? Ich habe das Gefühl ohne Fraps läuft es etwas runder. Es ist nicht mehr unspielbar sondern teilweise nur etwas ruckelig.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2012)

propa schrieb:


> Über Steam geladen aber kein Sprachausgabe nur Text in deutsch und Dialoge gehen garnicht


 
Dann lade hier das Language Pack. Funktioniert auch mit Steam:

The Witcher® 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2012)

Habe eine Problem !

Es sagt mir zwar das ich Per Tastatur habe aber leider sagt es im Toturial sagt es mir das ich eine Controller habe. Denn ich habe nicht mal im Ansatz einen besitze.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

habe gerade den großen patch für the witcher II heruntergeladen udn beim installieren sagt er die quelldatei ist beschädigt.
habe es schon 3 mal neu installiert, was kann ich da machen? 

D:\the witcher II\cooked pc\ru0.w2strings

fehler beim lesen der quelldatei
die quelldatei ist beschädigt

klicken sie auf wiederholen oder ignorieren, geht beides leider nicht komme nicht weiter.


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2012)

Ich hatte eine Seite vorher den Pack0.dzip Fehler. Den konnte ich zwar beheben, aber bei dir heißt es ja wieder anders.....hm.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

blizzard 23

wie hast du den fehler behoben? manuell heruntergeladen und in den ordner cooked pc kopiert ?


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2012)

Rud schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt zum testen den Nvidia Inspector 1.9.6.4 benutzt um zu überprüfen ob meine Graka runtertaktet.
> Diebezüglich konnte ich allerdings nichts feststellen.
> ...


 
Hatte ein paar mal das Problem mit Ruckeln in TW2 aber wenn ich den 3D Vision Kram deinstalliere ist das weg.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

ich glaube man muss einfach part 2 herunterladen manuell und in den download ordner kopieren wo die anderen patches sind. mal schauen ob es dann klappt.


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2012)

So hab ich es zumindest gemacht.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

jetzt habe ich die datei in downloadordner gepackt und trortzdem kommt die meldung die quelldatei ist beschädigt. macht nur ärger der patch.

blizard23 hast du die datei beim hineinkopieren einfach ersetzt, weil ja auch noch die patch 2 bin datei enthalten ist vom download.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (20. April 2012)

Hmm, seit dem neusten EE Patch "freezt" das Game bei mir gerne. Rechner reagiert nicht mehr auf Tastatureingaben und kann nur ein Hardreset machen.
Dieses Problem tritt ab dem  Standardsetting "Hoch" für die Grafikoptionen auf. Bei Mittel hatte ich jetzt keine Probleme und vor dem Patch ging es auch auf höheren Settings. Ich weiß was die meisten jetzt denken, aber die Temps von CPU/GPU sowie den Load von Sys Ram und GPU Ram habe ich mal mitgeloggt und es war alles im grünen Bereich:
CPU °C: 30
GPU °C: 71 (imo noch ok)
GPU Ram (free): 763
Sys Ram (free): 2779
Aktueller NVIDIA Treiber: 296.10

Stresstests mit Furmark und prime95 führen nicht zu solchen Abstürzen. Overclocked ist auch nix (außer der Turbo Boost vom I7). Game ist ein Clean Install.
Meine Rig (siehe Sig.) sollte das Game auch eigtl. stemmen können. FPS war auch immer so um die 60.
Battlefield, Skyrim und Co. laufen wie geschmiert auf (nahezu) max Settings.

Daraus Folgere ich, dass es doch irgendwie am Game liegen muss.
Das Testszenario, war immer die Arena.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> blizard23 hast du die datei beim hineinkopieren einfach ersetzt, weil ja auch noch die patch 2 bin datei enthalten ist vom download.


 
Genau, hab die alte gelöscht und die neue dafür genommen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. April 2012)

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Ich habe mich wegen The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition bei gog.com angemeldet. The Witcher 2 habe ich seit dem offiziellen Release und musste für den Download nur den Key eingeben. Für den Download habe ich den GOGDownloader installiert und zusammen sind die Dateien 18,4GB groß (15,6GB Spiel + 2,8GB Bonusinhalte). Hätte ich alle Bonusinhalte auch bei Steam bekommen und mir eine Anmeldung bei GOG sparen können?


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2012)

Glaube schon. Auch beim original Retail Spiel wurden DLC s nachgeschossen.


----------



## Westcoast (20. April 2012)

habe es endlich hinbekommen, dass spiel läuft sehr gut. beim patchen ist wohl ein fehler passiert und somit war das spiel unspielbar.
ich finde die sequenz am anfang sehr geil wo letho kommt und das schiff zerstört. das kampfsystem macht jetzt viel mehr spaß. 
finde auch toll, dass man den riesen patch kostenlos ziehen kann und soviel verändert wurde.


----------



## XeonB (22. April 2012)

Was hast du gemacht? Patch ein zweitesmal drüber?


----------



## L-man (22. April 2012)

ist das allgemein so das das Spiel nicht besonders Stabil ist? Ich hatte jetzt schon einige Male das das Spiel mit einem Back to Desktop abstürzt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. April 2012)

Die Beschwerden wegen der Stabilitätsprobleme hab ich erst seit der EE mitbekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Bei mir läuft es auch nicht stabil.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2012)

Muss wirklich an der EE liegen. Hatte früher nie Probleme und konnte stundenlang zocken. Jetzt haut es mich auch immer wieder B2D. Muss mir angewöhnen öfter zu speichern, denn sonst kommt zuviel Frust auf.


----------



## L-man (23. April 2012)

jep das mache ich auch ständig. Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich vom Kampfsystem das wurde gegenüber dem ersten Teil nicht wirklich verbessert, nur vereinfacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Muss wirklich an der EE liegen. Hatte früher nie Probleme und konnte stundenlang zocken. Jetzt haut es mich auch immer wieder B2D. Muss mir angewöhnen öfter zu speichern, denn sonst kommt zuviel Frust auf.



Stimmt, früher gab es die Probleme nicht. Bei mir ist es nicht nur so, dass das Game regelmäßig abstürzt, ich habe auch noch Probleme mit den Spielständen. Manchmal speichere ich manuell ab und es wird angezeigt, dass das Spiel gespeichert wurde, aber der Spielstand ist trotzdem nicht da. Erst wenn ich alte Spielstände lösche geht's wieder. Sehr komisch das ganze.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. April 2012)

sauber, jetzt habe ich endlich zeit für das spiel und fliege alle paar minuten kommentarlos zurück auf den desktop...


----------



## XeonB (23. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, früher gab es die Probleme nicht. Bei mir ist es nicht nur so, dass das Game regelmäßig abstürzt, ich habe auch noch Probleme mit den Spielständen. Manchmal speichere ich manuell ab und es wird angezeigt, dass das Spiel gespeichert wurde, aber der Spielstand ist trotzdem nicht da. Erst wenn ich alte Spielstände lösche geht's wieder. Sehr komisch das ganze.



Das mit den Spielständen hatte ich ohne ee auch. Ich denke W2 kann nur eine bestimmte Anzahl verwalten.
Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich die ee draufmache. Vielleicht fixen sie ja die probs noch.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2012)

Lest euch unbedingt den Artikel von PCGames durch. 

The Witcher 2: Entwickler verrät echte Verkaufszahlen und gesteht DLC-/DRM-Sünden


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Lest euch unbedingt den Artikel von PCGames durch.
> 
> The Witcher 2: Entwickler verrät echte Verkaufszahlen und gesteht DLC-/DRM-Sünden


 
Finde ich gut. Sie sind zumindest ehrlich und das gefällt mir. Fehler macht man immer mal aber sie gestehen sie wenigstens und versuchen sie nicht wieder gut zureden. Die Leute verdienen mein Geld


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2012)

Jupp...
Die versuchen noch aus ihren Fehlern zu lernen, anstelle zu versuchen, uns für blöd zu verkaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2012)

CDR ist wirklich ein extrem symaptischer Entwickler.

Freu mich schon auf deren Vorstellung bei der E3. Bin gespannt was sie uns präsentieren werden. Hoffentlich nicht W2 für PS3.^^


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> CDR ist wirklich ein extrem symaptischer Entwickler.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf deren Vorstellung bei der E3. Bin gespannt was sie uns präsentieren werden. Hoffentlich nicht W2 für PS3.^^


 
Hoffentlich doch. Ich finde auch Konsolies haben das Recht ein so tolles Spiel spielen zu dürfen


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2012)

Können sich doch auf der XBOX.

Jetzt kommt wohl erstmal was anderes von CDR.


----------



## Primer (26. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Können sich doch auf der XBOX.
> 
> Jetzt kommt wohl erstmal was anderes von CDR.


 

Glaube auch. Der nächste Witcher(dann für PC und min. 360 vom Start weg ) ist für 2014 geplant und man habe noch andere (neue) Projekte in der Pipeline, so zumindest hat man es mal vor nicht allzu langer Zeit verlauten lassen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2012)

W3 soll meines Wissens für die neuen Konsolen erscheinen.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hoffentlich doch. Ich finde auch Konsolies haben das Recht ein so tolles Spiel spielen zu dürfen



Jo

Cool, hatte gerade erst gesehen das man die EE kostenlos saugen kann bzw. upgraden kann. Habe jetzt die 10,5 Gb geladen und freu mich schon.


----------



## L-man (4. Mai 2012)

wah ich dreh durch, bin jetzt Anfang 3. Akt und das Spiel stürzt jetzt alles 3-5 Minuten mit einem B2D ab.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Mai 2012)

L-man schrieb:


> wah ich dreh durch, bin jetzt Anfang 3. Akt und das Spiel stürzt jetzt alles 3-5 Minuten mit einem B2D ab.


 
Wie hässlich... hast du irgendwelche mods installiert?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Mai 2012)

wirf mal google an, das passiert etlichen leuten, auch ohne mods und nicht immer erst spät im spiel. ich hab seit installation der ee ebenfalls ständig abstürze und hoffe auf ein passendes update. das problem besteht bei mir sowohl in der steamversion, als auch der version von gog.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Mai 2012)

Hm, also ich habs grade mit der EE durch und hatte nur ein oder zwei btd-crashes und die waren im ersten und zweiten Akt.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Mai 2012)

du glücklicher, ich spiel maximal 20 minuten bis ich auf den desktop fliege. saubere installation auf einem frischen aktuellen windows 7 x64 änderte daran genauso wenig wie diverse tipps aus den supportforen und googleergebnissen. das einzige was ich bisher nicht ausprobiert habe ist das aktivieren der auslagerungsdatei. das werde ich aber auch nicht tun. vorher gings auch ohne und ram ist ausreichend vorhanden. derlei probleme oder auch probleme beim zocken im allgemeinen kann ich mit anderen anwendungen/spielen auch nicht absichtlich reproduzieren um die fehlerquelle einzugrenzen und da ich nicht der einzige bin gehe ich mal stark davon aus das besagter fehler allein durch die ee verursacht wird und warte auf einen offiziellen patch dafür.

hab mich aber auch schon einige tage nicht darum gekümmert, werd ich mit etwas mehr zeit nochmal in angriff nehmen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Mai 2012)

Puh, das saugt - da bin ich echt froh, dass ich verschont geblieben bin


----------



## L-man (6. Mai 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie hässlich... hast du irgendwelche mods installiert?


 
ne absolut saubere Installation, ich habe das SPiel auch erst nagelneu so das ich mit der EE angefangen habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Mai 2012)

Welche Version hast du denn? Steam, GoG, Retail?


----------



## L-man (7. Mai 2012)

es ist die Retailversion die ich auf EE upgedated habe. Heute steht ein Wechsel auf SSD an, da das System neu gemacht wird und das Spiel dadaurch ja auch neu gemacht wird hoffe ich mal das es danach besser ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

Hmm wäre natürlich möglich. Lass mal hören wenns was neues gibt


----------



## L-man (9. Mai 2012)

also bis jetzt ca 3h ohne Absturz gespielt. Scheint so als wäre es jetzt besser.


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe ein Problem, ich Lade meinen Spielstand, stehe vor 3 Moderhäuten und bin sofort tot... ********, kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2012)

Einen anderen Spielstand laden. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass du noch schnell, zur Sicherheit, per Tastendruck gespeichert hast, weil du schon davon ausgegangen bist, dass du es eventuell nicht schaffst. Na und jetzt holt dich die bittere Wahrheit ein. 

Stehst du denn direkt vor ihnen und sie greifen dich direkt an? Lief der Kampf schon? Wie stark bist du schon verletzt? Quen?


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe gespeicher als ich den Kampf bereich betrete.(Tür in den Minen im zweiten Akt) um dann zu Gegnern bzw Endgegner zu kommen muß man aber noch laufen. Das ist es ja. ich glaube das ist ein Bug. Wenn ich drauf gehe,neu Lade sterbe ich sofort.Also im zubodenfallen Game Over und dann neu Laden das gleiche.Habe jetzt einen neuen Spielstand geladen und ich habe es jetzt. So ein Mist. Die Zwerge die mich begleitet haben war auch das Zweitschönste.Das waren nämlich Idioten: Zwischen gespeichert und wenn ich gestorben bin und neu geladen habe sind die weg. Die kommen dann erst wenn die Feinde mich schon halb tot geschlagen haben. Idioten!


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2012)

Ha, wie lustig... ich hatte original den gleichen Bug. Ich habe nur deine Beschreibung nicht richtig verstanden. Als du aber die Mine erwähnt hast, kam es mir wieder ins Gedächtnis. Muss wirklich ein Bug sein.


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2012)

Ja und die drei vollidioten?....


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2012)

Gute Frage. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die mir auch nur ein einziges mal geholfen hätten. Die waren am Ende aber wieder da.


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2012)

Die haben mir im Weg gestanden,mit Abwesenheit geglänzt vorgelaufen wenn sie mal da waren.... Einmal waren die mir so im Weg da musste ich neu Laden.

Sowas darf nicht passieren.

Probiere mich jetzt mit mäßigem Erfolg an den Harpyen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2012)

Die sind mit quen doch ein Witz.

Edit: naja... jedenfalls nicht allzu schwer.


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2012)

Aber das platzieren der Bomben!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Mai 2012)

Gibts eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen der Enhanced Editon und der Premium Edition?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Mai 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen der Enhanced Editon und der Premium Edition?


 
Die Enhanced hat den Enhanced-Patch (der afaik kostenlos ist) schon drauf, dafür aber weniger "greifbaren" Inhalt.
Ich würd die Premium kaufen und auf den Stand der Enhanced hochpatchen.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2012)

Ja das Patch ist free. Ist aber mehr als 10Gb


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Mai 2012)

Ok, je nach Internet kann man sich den dann Laden.
Wobei TW2 auch "nicht enhanced" ne Grafikbombe ist!


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2012)

Das geht über so einen Downloader der die Dateien beim installieren auch zusammenfügt und bla... Mit 6M geht das in einem recht erträglichen Zeitrahmen.

Lohnt auf jedenfall!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. Mai 2012)

Danke danke 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Collectors Edition erstehen und dann bin ich glücklich...sehr sehr glücklich 

Edit:

Bin gerade noch beim ersten Teil.
Weiß da jemand ob, und wenn ja, welche Auswirkungen andere Romanzen haben? So wie ich das sehe ist Triss ja die für ein vorhergesehene  Und Geralt lässt ja keine möglichkeit aus ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2012)

Lies mal die Bücher, dann erkennst du Triss Rolle!
Romanzen hatten afaik keine Auswirkungen. Mein Geralt hatte sich seinerzeit durch ganz Wyzima gevögelt...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. Mai 2012)

Jap die Bücher liegen schon im Warenkorb ^^ Alle zusammen über 100€ ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2012)

Oh ja...
Die haben mir auch ein großes Loch in mein (damals noch) Taschengeld gerissen. Die hab ich in einem Monat weggehauen und haben mich da das Taschengeld von fast einem Jahr gekostet.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. Mai 2012)

ohja... Aber die Bücher sollen ja gut sein... Das Problem ist das ich mir jedesmal wenn ich mein GEhalt bekomme, sage das ich mir nicht so viel kaufe. Und 5 Tage später ist mein Konto schon fast wieder geplündert  Und die Bücher helfen mir dabei auch nicht xDD


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2012)

Habe das erste jetzt so gut wie durch. Ist Top! Wenn die anderen auch so gut sind... Werde die jetzt nach und nach kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (31. Mai 2012)

Also jetzt hatte ich wieder öfter Crash to Desktop und einfach Freezes nichts geht Situationen... Ist geil vor allem wenn du nicht alle 5 Minuten speicherst. Version ist 3.1


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

So die CE ist angekommen <3 
Jeztt muss ich erstmal den ersten Teil durch bekommen ^^


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

Wirst deine Freude haben


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

I think so, too 

Nr muss ich erstmal Zeit finden Teil 1 zu ende zu bringen, geschweige denn Teil 2 anzufangen xD Und vorher muss ich noch 10Gb laden


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

Wi stehst du in Teil 1? Das geht nämlich plötzlich gaaaanz schnell.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

Ja das Gefühl habe ich auch, deswegen bin ich immer vorsichtig welche QUest ich anfange ^^  Hab zuletzt vor 1-2 WOchen gespielt, bin glaube ich vor kurzem im Handelsviertel angekommen, war auf dem Fest und hab paar Nebenquests ^^


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

Ne, dann ist's noch eine Weile. Genieß es, es ist ein tolles Game. Es gefällt mir noch einen Tick besser als Teil 2


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2012)

TW1 ist für mich auch ein Stück besser als TW2... hauptsächlich, weil es so richtig schön lang ist, wenn man alle alle Quests in den 5 (fünf!) Akten mitnimmt. 
In The Witcher 2 wirken sich die Entscheidungen durch die zwei unterschiedlichen Pfade halt viel stärker aus, dafür ist das Spiel pro Pfad kürzer geworden. Im ersten waren die Schauplätze ja alle gleich und nur die Hauptquests etwas unterschiedlich. Ich glaub ich muss es mal wieder spielen... ^^


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2012)

Ja sehe ich ähnlich. Es ist teilweise schöner,atmosphärischer und die Quests inkl. der Nebenquests gefallen mir besser. Teil 1 Genial und Teil 2 fast Genial


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Juni 2012)

Kann man irgendwo noch die Pre ORder Redemption Codes einlösen?


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2012)

Oh... das ging damals mit einer Option im Launcher. Ob die immernoch gelten weiß ich nicht.

Davon mal abgesehen, hat CD Projekt aber mit einem der ersten Patches, einige Bonus Inhalte bzw Preorder Boni, wenn nicht sogar alle, als Wiedergutmachung nachgeschossen. Damals hatte das Spiel so beschissene Installations,DRM und Code-Eingabe Probleme.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2012)

Es ist mittlerweile ALLES im Spiel, die Vorbestellercodes sind damit überflüssig.


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir heute The Witcher 2 installiert. Nur leider bricht der Startprozess immer mit dieser Fehlermeldung ab (angehängtes Bild). Kann mir jemand helfen? Der PC ist der aus der Signatur. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

Schonmal deinstalliert und dann komplett neu installiert?


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2012)

Hast du es mal als Administrator ausgeführt?


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Juni 2012)

Nein habe ich noch nicht komplett reinstalliert. Kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern das mir diese Taktik schon mal geholfen hat. Habe ja nichts manipuliert.
Ja ich habe es auch als Administrator ausgeführt hat aber nichts verändert.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2012)

1.Antiviren Software ausmachen probiert beim installieren?

2.Noch ne Möglichkeit:

Schau mal (!)Possible fix for the infamous "TW2EE not running" error (for non steam versions). - The Witcher board

Wenn du Englisch etwas drauf hast...


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Juni 2012)

Klar kann ich Englisch.  Danke für den Link 

[Edit]: Danke hat funktioniert.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2012)

Schön wenn ich helfen konnte... Antiviren Software aus oder die Anleitung aus dem Link?


----------



## i3810jaz (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die Anleitung aus dem Link genommen.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2012)

Die hatte meinem Cousin auch geholfen. Ich selbst hatte mal Probleme als ich Avira genutzt habe.
Hatte das dann zur Installation abgeschaltet dann war es ok.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Der Launcher zeigt mir an das Patch 2.1 bereit ist, aber ich kann nirgendwo zum Installieren klicken.
Woran liegt das?.

Eigentlich will ich ja auf 3.2 Updaten


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Launcher zeigt mir an das Patch 2.1 bereit ist, aber ich kann nirgendwo zum Installieren klicken.
> Woran liegt das?.
> 
> Eigentlich will ich ja auf 3.2 Updaten


 
2.1? Hast du den EE Patch The Witcher® 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition schon drauf?

Vergiss den 2.1 dan erstmal. Mach EE und dann 3.2


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Im Beitrag steht doch das er auf 2.1 nicht updaten will.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Im Beitrag steht doch das er auf 2.1 nicht updaten will.



Ja deshalb frage ich ja was er jetzt schon hat. Er soll sich um die Meldung nix scheren und EE machen dann 3.2 und gut ist. EE wird nämlich net gemeldet.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt habe ich sie runtergeladen, aber bei der Sprache für die Instalation die Eingestellt Sprache Polnisch übernommen hatte, dachte das wäre aud Deutsch.
Wo finde ich ich jetzt die Datei?


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich sie runtergeladen, aber bei der Sprache für die Instalation die Eingestellt Sprache Polnisch übernommen hatte, dachte das wäre aud Deutsch.
> Wo finde ich ich jetzt die Datei?



1. Was hast du geladen? 

2.Welche Datei suchst du?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Das was du verlinkt hast. Dort hat er die Datei runtergeladen.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das was du verlinkt hast. Dort hat er die Datei runtergeladen.



10 Gb? 

Hast du das mit dem Downloader gemacht? Schau mal der hat dir einen Ordner "Download" gemacht!


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Ja mit dem Downloader.
Habe es jetzt gefunden kann ich ja nicht wissen das unter Downloads liegt. Ist jetzz halt nur auf Laufwerk F und nicht dort wo das Spiel ist. Weil C voll ist.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

Installier einfach, der wird ja wohl wissen wohin. Außerdem, warum ist bei euch ewig C voll?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Das frage ich mich auch.
Denke aber das liegt an meinen Downloads.

Kann es aber jetzt natürlich nicht indtallieren.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja komm dann ausmüllen. Nutzt ja nix... 

80% deiner Downloads konsumierst du eh net... Oder gehörst du auch zu den Leuten die meinen Windowspartition gaaaanz klein wegen mehr Leistung und so?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Es sind 97GB, die nächste wird größer kanpp 120GB auf der SSD. Also nicht sowenig.
Aber ich habe auch das ISO von WIN8 drauf.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind 97GB, die nächste wird größer kanpp 120GB auf der SSD. Also nicht sowenig.
> Aber ich habe auch das ISO von WIN8 drauf.



Oh Mann.... SSD.... Es geht nichts über Mechanik und Platz


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

Man muss nur dafür sorgen, dass nicht jeder Mist auf der SSD landet. SSD >>> HDD


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2012)

Ja klar, aber ich war etwas enttäuscht als man mir im Kollegenkreis die SSD als die Ultima Ratio verkauft hat und sie sich als nicht sooo viel schneller als meine Velociraptor herausgestellt hat. Und dann mit dem Platz geizen... Du weisst schon.Aber Dual ist sicher wie du schon sagst ne tolle Sache.

Mal was zu T:

Wie ist das, habt ihr seit dem letzten Patch irgendwie ab und an Ruckler?


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habs seit meinen beiden EE-Durchgängen nicht mehr gespielt ^^


----------



## iNsTaBiL (18. Juli 2012)

hab da mal ne frage an die witcher 2 spieler.

habe während dem spiel immer wieder mal nervende "miniruckler", was meiner meinung nach keine laderuckler sind.
jetzt habe ich mal fraps angeworfen und ich habe immer über 40 fps. an der hardware sollte es also nicht liegen. hat jemand ne idee, woran das liegt?

lg
alex


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Am besten einfach mal alle Einstellungen runter drehen und schauen was sich tut. Wenn du die Ruckler dann immer noch hast, liegt es definitiv nicht an der Graka. Vielleicht macht ja auch deine Platte schlapp?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (18. Juli 2012)

habs grad auf mittel versucht und problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen (bei über 60 fps)
an der platte kanns auch nicht liegen, da ich in einem sehr kleinen gebiet im kreis gelaufen bin...

edit: habe was von nem fps limiter gelesen, der das spiel smoother machen soll...kann das funktionieren?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

V-sync an? Wenn ja, mal die dreifach-pufferung aktiviert?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (18. Juli 2012)

vsync war an, 3fachpufferung nicht. aktiviert und es ist nahezu verschwunden.

vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Mach bitte mal v-sync und puffer aus und schau wie es dann ist.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (18. Juli 2012)

also wenn beides aus ist, ist es (gefühlt) ein bisschen schlechter.
als ich mit vsync und puffer länger gespielt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass auch hier die ruckler nicht komplett weg sind.

ich werde mal das spiel neu installieren, da es ab und zu bei eingaben (händer anklicken,...) abstürzt


----------



## Snipa (26. Juli 2012)

tag zusammen,

ich hab mir gerade witcher 2 installiert, und wollte meine grafik-einstellungen anpassen. also das häkchen bei "erweiterte optionen" reingesetzt und gewundert....
ich hab nen screenshot angehängt, kann mir da möglicherweise einer weiterhelfen? hab schon google durchforstet, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden, geschweige denn jemanden mit dem gleichen problem

danke schonmal im voraus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2012)

Hmm fies ^^ Versuch doch einfach mal das TW2-configuration tool aus dem Nexus: TW2 Configuration Tool at The Witcher Nexus - The Witcher 2 mods and community
Das kann auch noch etwas mehr als das spieleigene Tool.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (4. August 2012)

Hi Leute,nach einem Jahr release und nachdem ich auch nen PC besitze der so einen Titel am laufen bringt habe ich mich auch für TW2 entschieden.Dafür gleich die Premium Version.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem dass ich das Spiel nicht starten kann wegen dem Update...
Nach der Installation kam ein Fenster für Key Eingeben,soweit so gut,dannach erschien ein Installationsprogramm für ein Update.Das Update beträgt 10,56 Gb und für meine 2Mbit Leitung etwas zu gross.Ich habe npaar hundert Mbytes downloaden lassen dann hab ich es abbgebrochen und siehe da...die Daten sind verschwunden .Jedes mal wenn ich das Desktop Icon benutze startet dieser Updater.Darf ich das Spiel nicht ohne Update starten???Und wenn schon Update...need Download Manager,kann nicht 11Gb so schnell downloaden und die Verbindung brauchen auch andere im Haus.
Ich könnte bei nem Freund das downloaden lassen er hat 50Mbit Leitung aber gibt es das Update als standalone Version ohne Key verifizierung??

Edit:Ich glaube das ist iwelcher DLC Content und nicht nur der Patch,wie kann ich das überwinden?Wenn ich von den "Wichtigen Dateien" den Hacken entnehme bleibt nur die Deutsche Sprache für Sprecher übrig das kann ich net abwählen.

Ok ich habe das hier gefunden:

Installing an older version of TW2 without the Enhanced Edition patch. up

If you have a boxed copy of The Witcher 2 that requires activation and you would prefer to skip patching it with the Enhanced Edition patch e.g. because e.g. you have a download cap then use the relevant version of the patch 0->1.35.

Das heisst jetzt ich spiele diesen Patch einfach drauf und dann verlangt der Launcher kein Update?


----------



## OldBoneless (10. August 2012)

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann, ich habe seit langem mal wieder Witcher2 EE spielen wollen, nachdem ich gelesen habe das es einen neuen Patch geben soll.
Ich starte voller Freude und mit erschrecken stelle ich fest, die Texte in den Menus sind verschwunden. Das Spiel läuft ansonsten aber ohne Murren.
Ich habe eine GForce480 und nutze den aktuellen Treiber der im Moment bei NVIDIA angeboten wird. - Vielleicht liegt es ja an dem!? 
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Gesendet mit meinem HD7 T9292 per Board Express


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (10. August 2012)

Ist alles ordnungsgemäß installiert?Auch das language Pack für EE?
Der Treiber sollte keine Probleme haben,den gleichen benutze ich auch.
Immer mit Adminrechte starten sonst macht es manchmal Probleme.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. August 2012)

Irgendwelche UI Mods aktiv? Da hatte ich dann gar keine Menüs mehr


----------



## Frosdedje (28. August 2012)

Ich brauche jetzt Hilfe bei The Witcher 2, und zwar bei der Mission "Die Geheimnisse von Loc Muinne" in Akt 3:
Ich hänge zurzeit bei einen Rätsel fest, wo nach drei Wegweiser gefragt wurden; ich habe schon diverse Konstellationen getetestet, aber ohne Erfolg.
Weiß einer, wie die richtige lautet?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

Es gibt Lösungen im Netz - Spoiler natürlich inbegriffen: Dantes Inferno - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings, Lösung


----------



## LevinS89 (5. September 2012)

Hi!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man Ubersampling UND AA anmachen sollte , oder nur eins von den beiden? Ich habe gehört dass man AA nicht mehr brauch wenn man Ubersampling eingeschaltet hat.

Danke schonmal!

MfG


----------



## Primer (10. September 2012)

Kann ich eigentlich den "CookedPC" Ordner aus dem Spieleverzeichnis löschen, wenn die EE drauf ist? Dat Ding nimmt ja nochmal soviel Platz wie das Spiel weg.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich den "CookedPC" Ordner aus dem Spieleverzeichnis löschen, wenn die EE drauf ist? Dat Ding nimmt ja nochmal soviel Platz wie das Spiel weg.


 
Äh - meiner Meinung nach _ist_ das das Spiel


----------



## Folterknecht (22. September 2012)

Hi!

Ich hab mir das Spiel vor Ewigkeitkeiten gekauft (retail box) bin aber nie dazu gekommen es zu spielen. Nun will der die EE runter laden mit 10GB was meine Leitung hier im Haus nicht her gibt (DSL-light). Kann man die EE auch irgendwo seperat als Patch laden oder started der download nur, wenn man das Spiel schon auf dem Rechner installiert hat?


Gruß

Folter


P.S: Sorry - keinen Lust mir 139 Seiten Posts durch zu lesen und der Startpost gibt leider nichts her


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2012)

Wenn du dich auf der Spiele-Homepage registriert hast, dann kannst du dort einfach die nötigen patches laden.


----------



## Shona (22. September 2012)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Nun will der die EE runter laden mit 10GB was meine Leitung hier im Haus nicht her gibt (DSL-light). Kann man die EE auch irgendwo seperat als Patch laden oder started der download nur, wenn man das Spiel schon auf dem Rechner installiert hat?


 Diese 10GB ist der Patch zur EE Version da wirste nichts anderes finden als das


----------



## Primer (22. September 2012)

Es ging wohl eher darum, ob man das installierte Spiel (sprich den Launcher) benötigt. Sofern ich mich noch recht entsinne nicht, man kann das Spiel über vielleicht 60 Parts verteilt separat von der Seite des Herstellers laden. Man muss den Bitcher also nicht installiert haben. Kannst also ins Intenet Cafe gehen^^

@*M4xw0lf*

Na es gibt diesen CookedPC Ordner der ~17GB groß ist und in den anderen Ordnern verteilt finden sich nochmal ~17GB, was sich auf über 30GB summiert, kann man davon irgendwas löschen oder wird das alles zwangsläufig zum Spielen benötigt?


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2012)

Du kannst das auch seperat irgendwo laden. Du meinst jetzt du gehst zu Bekannten lädst das da zum Beispiel auf einen Stick packen und dann bei dir installieren?

Schau mal ganz unten: The Witcher® 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition

oder eben direkt hier: The Witcher® 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> @*M4xw0lf*
> 
> Na es gibt diesen CookedPC Ordner der ~17GB groß ist und in den anderen Ordnern verteilt finden sich nochmal ~17GB, was sich auf über 30GB summiert, kann man davon irgendwas löschen oder wird das alles zwangsläufig zum Spielen benötigt?


 
Ich vermute mal du hast noch Installationsdateien drin... mein gesamter Witcher-Ordner ist 18,3 GB groß - der "CookedPC"-Ordner hat davon 18,1 GB und sollte demnach sicher nicht gelöscht werden


----------



## Primer (22. September 2012)

Also nicht den Cooked Ordern, sondern das Andere löschen, danke!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde TW2 ist auf Normal oft ziemlich hart.... Diese Krake da und Letho (Erster Kampf) hab ich nicht geschafft. Aber manchmal selbst wenn mich 4 Ritter angreifen sterbe ich ^^

Nervt mich schon... Vorallem weil Einfach wieder zu einfach ist.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

Ist von CD Project aber auch so geplant, das normal schon recht anspruchsvoll ist.
Und an der Krake bin ich auch anfagns gescheitert.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich hoffe das wird besser wenn ich mir ne gute Rüstung bauen lasse. Wenn nicht muss ich wohl immer hin und her switchen. Aber ich wechsel immer erst auf Einfach nachdem ich schon so sauer bin das ich kein bock mehr hab


----------



## Primer (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Zauberwort beim Witcher heißt Quen, damit wird es aber ab dem späteren zweiten Abschnitt zu einfach. Die Rüstungen sind natürlich auch nicht verkehrt^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Dezember 2012)

Durch die ganzen Patches wurde Quen aber ordentlich generft, mehr als eine Versicherung gegen one-hit-death ist es nicht mehr - man muss trotzdem vor allem Rollen, Rollen, Rollen... und immer dem Gegner in den Rücken fallen. Bomben können auch gerade am Anfang sehr nützlich sein. Später ist auch ein voll ausgebautes Aard ausgezeichnet gegen mehrere Gegner, mit Gruppenbetäubung und so. 
Den Kayran fand ich übrigens noch nie schwierig zu besiegen - man hat praktisch eine Ewigkeit Zeit um den Tentakeln auszuweichen und sie festzutackern. Der erste kampf mit Letho ist dafür praktisch der schwerste im ganzen Spiel, kaum Platz um davonzulaufen, ständig seine kack Attacken mit Bomben und Zeichen... da hab ich auch schon oft vor Wut fast in meine Tastatur gebissen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Dezember 2012)

So schlimm fand ich Leto nun auch wieder nicht!
Schlimmer war in meiner Erinnerung 


Spoiler



Der Drache am Ende!


----------



## Shona (15. Dezember 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also ich finde TW2 ist auf Normal oft ziemlich hart.... Diese Krake da und Letho (Erster Kampf) hab ich nicht geschafft. Aber manchmal selbst wenn mich 4 Ritter angreifen sterbe ich ^^
> 
> Nervt mich schon... Vorallem weil Einfach wieder zu einfach ist.


Für die krake gibt es super Anleitung auf Youtube und ich habe da Spiel nun zweimal durch und dank dieser anleitung ist die kein Problem mehr.

Momment....ich suche...und da ist sie 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ica3w2dWH0s

Müsst sie nicht anschauen aber wie gesagt mir hat sie geholen und wenn man für die erste Tentakel die Falle nutzt geht es sogar noch schneller 
Beim erstemal habe ich für Letho 20-30 Versuche und ca. 2 Stunden gebraucht  beim zweiten durchgang habe ich es beim ersten versuch geschafft^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Dezember 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> So schlimm fand ich Leto nun auch wieder nicht!
> Schlimmer war in meiner Erinnerung
> 
> 
> ...



Hast dus auch auf Hard oder Dark probiert? ^^


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich stehe vor so einem riesen Ding auf einem Schlachtfeld was ich nicht kalt gemacht bekommen


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2012)

Screenshot?


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hier Let's Play The Witcher 2 German - Part 101 - EWIGE SCHLACHT (Teil 2/2) - YouTube

der Idiotenhäuptling der da etwa ab 3:40 Min. ins Bild gestampft kommt. Der Vollidiot!!!!


----------



## Primer (19. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor so einem riesen Ding auf einem Schlachtfeld was ich nicht kalt gemacht bekommen


 
Funktioniert im Grund wie beim Kayran. Erst festtakern und dann immer schön von hinten drauf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

Ausweichen, draufhauen, wegrennen... solche Sachen ^^
Er hat verschiedene Attacken und Verhaltensweisen, die muss man kennen und passend darauf reagieren.
Sturmangriff: der Draug stürmt auf dich zu - ideal um auszuweichen und ihm dann ordentlich in den Arsch zu treten.
Artillerieangriff: Er duckt sich unter sein Schild und ruft Katapulte zur Hilfe, da erscheint wieder so eine Art Flammenkreis wo die Geschosse runterkommen - wegrollen. Den Draug angreifen ist da nicht, da er mit seinem Schwert unter dem Schild raushaut.
Wirbelsturm: er löst sich in seine Einzelteile auf und wirbelt wie ein Tornado durch die Gegend - ich glaube er ist da auch unverwundbar. Wegrollen/rennen.
Man muss viel Geduld mitbringen und ihn immer nur in den richtigen Momenten angreifen, wenn man nicht von hinten angreift muss man zudem noch die Lebenspunkte seines Schilds niedermachen.


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Vieh ist der Grund dafür das ich kein Witcher 2 mehr zocke. Es macht mir keinen Spass mehr. Bekomme den nicht klein. Aber mit euren Tipps.. Werde s am WE nochmal versuchen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

Zu aller Not schickst du mir dein Save und ich metzle ihn nieder


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Zu aller Not schickst du mir dein Save und ich metzle ihn nieder



Super! Komme darauf zurück wenn das Schwein am Wochenende nicht krepiert.
Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

Bitte bitte. Habs eh schon so lang nicht mehr gezockt, dass es mal wieder an der Zeit ist ^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Februar 2013)

*ausgrab*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal Witcher2 zugelegt und musste festellen das mein System das Spiel nicht auf max-all packt 
Ohne Über-Sampling komme ich auf min. 45FPS und Max 65FPS...
Mit komme ich auf ledigliche Max 20FPs und durschnittlich immer 12 FPS

System:
XFX Radeon HD 6950 @ 2GB
i5 2500k @ 4,0Ghz
8Gb Ram 1333Mhz


Gibt es da irgendein Patch der das irgendwie verhindert oder soetwas?
Weil ich denke nicht, das mein System nur 12FPS in diesem Game packt ..


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Ist mit Ubersampling normal, das man keine hohen FPS zahlen bekommt.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Februar 2013)

hmm okay ... danke ^^


----------



## Primer (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe ich rede mich jetzt nicht um Kopf und Kragen, aber das Witcher 2 Supersamling verdoppelt jede Dimension(2x2xSSAA). Aus 1920x1080 werden also 3840x2160 oder auch 4x soviel Pixel. Ergo kannst du die Framrate bei 1080p in etwa durch 4 teilen. Aus deinen 55FPS im Schnitt werden also 13,75 ->passt. Also nix mit Patch, die Option frisst einfach soviel Leistung.

PS:  							*eingrab*


----------



## Betschi (9. Februar 2013)

Mit ner 6950 wirst du, wie schon gesagt, nicht weit kommen, wenn du Übersampling eingeschaltet hast


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Das wird er mit keiner aktuellen GPU.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Februar 2013)

Okay danke für die Erklärung  primerp 

Dann ergibt das ganze auch Sinn für mich und ist auch nachvollziehbar das meine Graka es nicht schafft ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Februar 2013)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich rede mich jetzt nicht um Kopf und Kragen, aber das Witcher 2 Supersamling verdoppelt jede Dimension(2x2xSSAA). Aus 1920x1080 werden also 3840x2160 oder auch 4x soviel Pixel. Ergo kannst du die Framrate bei 1080p in etwa durch 4 teilen. Aus deinen 55FPS im Schnitt werden also 13,75 ->passt. Also nix mit Patch, die Option frisst einfach soviel Leistung.
> 
> PS:  							*eingrab*


 
Sehr richtig, setzen, 1.


----------



## Primer (10. Februar 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Okay danke für die Erklärung  primerp
> 
> Dann ergibt das ganze auch Sinn für mich und ist auch nachvollziehbar das meine Graka es nicht schafft ^^


 
Und gleich fleißig Bilder posten^^
Ich würde aber empfehlen die Tiefenunschärfe, abseits von Cutscenes, abzuschalten. Sieht einfach besser aus, wenn nicht ständig alle verblurrt ist. Dsa findet sich in den Optionen unter "Tiefenunschärfe" wieder.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2013)

Ich würde vor allem die Bewegungsunschärfe abstellen, grässlich ist das


----------



## WHi5K3Y (11. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bewegungsunschärfe stufenlos zu regeln?


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht mit einer Mod. Aber so nicht. Nur an und aus.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Februar 2013)

Habt recht, mit Bloom aus sieht es besser aus  !

Bewegungsunschärfe hab ich sowieso draussen, stört mich immer ..


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier reinpasst.
Aber ich bräuchte mal Hilfe ich bin der totale Rollenspiel Noob.
Bin auch erst am Anfang und muss so ein Seeungeheuer mit Tentakeln töten.
Aber ist es normal das die Kämpfe so ein Akt sind.
Also wenn ich mein Schwert etc verbessern will mit diesen Runen dingens, geht es immer nicht.
Und ich weiss nicht ob es an mir liegt jedoch finde ich die Kämpfe mit diesen kleinen Flussviechern absolut langweilig.
Kommen andauernd hinter Bäumen vor haben gefühlte unendlich energie und nerven einfach nur.
Bis hierhin ist das Spiel ganz amüsant gewesen doch leider nervt diese eintönige klickerei.
Zweiter Punkt den mir den Spielspass raubt ist, das ich andauernd sterbe und neu laden muss, wodurch das eintauchen in die Atmo etwas schwierig wird.
Liegt es an mir und meiner unkenntnis im Umgang mit the witcher 2 oder ist das einfach so.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Februar 2013)

Man muss durchaus nicht dauernd sterben, es geht sogar völlig ohne ^^
Und die Nekker werden deutlich weniger, wenn du den Nebenquest erledigst, bei dem du ihre Nester zerstörst. 
Am Anfang empiehlt es sich, jede Menge Bomben zu verwenden - da geht schon mal ein Monsterkill an Monstern auf einen Streich (muahaha, war der flach ). Die Kartätsche( Rezept: Kartätsche ) ist die erste Wahl gegen Nekker und wird auch zum Zerstören der Nester gebraucht.


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2013)

Tja leider komme ich auch in diesem Irrenhaus nicht weiter. Die Geister sind schier unbesiegbar und das nervt einfach nur noch dabei ist es auf normal gestellt. Frust total nach dem 20ten Versuch.........


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2013)

Gegen Geister und die meisten Monster musst du das Silberschwert nehmen, das ist dir klar, oder? 

Nutzt du auch die Zeichen?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Februar 2013)

Gegen Monster immer Silberschwert benutzen!
Und wenn du immer sehr oft schnell stirbst, empfehle ich es dir, erst einmal mit dem Zauber "Quen" auseinanderzusetzen 

Ich hatte am Anfang auch mächtig Probleme, aber nach dem Seeungeher wurde es dann auf einmal iwie einfacher und dann hatte ich auch Spaß dran 
(hab selbst erst vor 5Tagen mit dem Spiel angefangen und bin erst 30min in Akt2 ^^)


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2013)

> Gegen Geister und die meisten Monster musst du das Silberschwert nehmen, das ist dir klar, oder?
> 
> Nutzt du auch die Zeichen?


Ähm nö, mir wurden die Schwerter abgenommen und als ich in der nähe von diesem Cedric war habe ich ein Schwert im Wald gefunden.
Also ich habe auch kein Silberschwert dabei....
Ja dieses Quen Zeichen nutze ich aber das ist bei einer Attacke gleich wieder verschwunden.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Februar 2013)

Quest-Audios anhören !
Du warst wahrscheinlich bei diesen Flotsamoberhaupt, vor dem Tor zu dem steht eine Truhe, dort wurden deine privaten Gegenstände reingetan ^^


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich gebs auf. Habe jetzt nochmal einen älteren Spielstand geladen und mir ein versilbertes Schwert geholt. Die Geister sind aber genau so beschissen. Wird man sich wohl was gedacht haben bei, mir jedoch macht es keinen Spass so. Schade eigentlich


----------



## WHi5K3Y (14. Februar 2013)

Versuche immer vor den Geistern auszuweichen und vor ihnen wegzulaufen und dann setzt du ihnen mit dem Silberschwert mit ein zwei starken Hieben zu. Du kannst sie auch ab und zu mit Igni bearbeiten damit du sie kurz verlangsamst. Versuche auch zu blocken (Strg), falls du nicht verhindern kannst, dass sie dich schlagen. Normalerweise sollte das auch mit einem einfachen versilberten Schwert gehen


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2013)

Gibt es auch noch einen unterschied zwischen versilbert und Silberschwert. Weil in dieser truhe vor den Toren von diesem Hampelmann war kein Silberschwert mehr drinn. Da bin ich zum Schmied gegangen und hab dieses Versilberte gekauft.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Februar 2013)

Ahh ok, dann hattest du noch garkeins gemacht 

Dann musstest du es beim Schmied erst machen ^^


Die einzigste Sache an Witcher2, die es von anderen RPG's unterscheidet (zurzeit), ist das es ein sehr schwierig zu erlernendes Kampfsystem ist, wo du jeden Gegner erstmal kennenlernen musst  
Gib nicht auf .. hab auch 10Stunden gebraucht eh es drauf hatte


----------



## WHi5K3Y (14. Februar 2013)

Komisch  Eigentlich müsste da dein HexerSilberschwert drinnen sein. Das Versilberte Schwert, was du hast, ist das schwächste Silberschwert im Spiel, mit 8-16 Schaden.


----------



## kennedy46 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, ne weiss auch nicht was ich gemacht habe.......warscheinlich habe ich es ausversehen verkauft
Aber die Geister habe ich geschafft......jetzt bin ich auf dem Weg in die Höhle wo ich dieses Schwarzbeinzeug holen soll. Noch einer nen Tipp für die Nekker, die dort Zahlreich vorkommen.
Ja genau dieses Schwert habe ich 8-16, ich dachte das wäre viel



> Die einzigste Sache an Witcher2, die es von anderen RPG's unterscheidet  (zurzeit), ist das es ein sehr schwierig zu erlernendes Kampfsystem ist,  wo du jeden Gegner erstmal kennenlernen musst
> Gib nicht auf .. hab auch 10Stunden gebraucht eh es drauf hatte


10 Stunden uiuiuiui so lange und dann beginnt das Spiel erst oder hat man sich eingezockt und dann sieht man schon das Ende?
Schlecht ist es ja nicht nur grade ziemlich frustrierend


----------



## WHi5K3Y (14. Februar 2013)

Viele Nekker hab ich immer so gemacht, dass ich weggesprungen bin und dann für ein zwei leichte Hiebe wieder hin und danach sofort wieder weg und immer wiederholen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Februar 2013)

immer nur höchstens 2 anlocken  !
Das hat bei mir geklappt in dieser Höhle ... die war wirklich schlimm .... 10 mal da auf Mittel gestorben 

(danach wird es, wie ich finde, aber vom Schwierigkeitsgrad einfacher... also Akt2 ist nicht so fordernd wie Akt1  )


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Februar 2013)

Die Wraiths sind mit die fiesesten Gegner im Spiel... Head -> Wall ist da recht normal für den Anfang 
Die sind empfindlich gegen Feuer, deshalb ist Igni nicht schlecht, und Bomben natürlich. Bomben-Spam ist am Anfang gar nicht verkehrt ^^ 
Yrden hilft auch sehr gut, damit kannst du einen Wraith bewegungslos machen und ihn dann schnell niedermetzeln (musst vorher dafür gesorgt haben dass der andere weit genug weg ist um dir nicht gleich in den Rücken zu fallen...  ).
Und für die Nekker gilt sowieso bomben was das Zeug hält, solange man noch 200% Schaden bei Angriffen von hinten nimmt, ist der Nahkampf mit mehreren sehr gefährlich.


----------



## Laggy.NET (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir das Spiel nun auch geholt, da neuer rechner, aber irgendwie will mir das Spiel so gar nicht gefallen. Die hochgelobte weltklasse Grafik kann ich bestenfalls als "ok" bezeichnen. Die umgebungs Texturen sind (ohne ÜberSampling) total verwaschen, da kein AF aktiv ist. AA ist bis auf dieses Nachbearbeitungs MLAA auch fehlanzeige und da kommen dann noch dinge wie die holzigen Animationen der Figuren dazu. Insgesamt ist die Inszenierung bisher extrem durchwachsen und "billig" da kommt kein Flair auf. Die sich immer wiederholenden und gleich anhörenden Schreie der Wachen im ersten Kampf haben dann dem ganzen die Krone aufgesetzt und die Atmosphäre endgültig zerstört. 

Die Steuerung ist auch sehr schwammig und gewöhnungsbedürftig und storymäßig wird man die ersten Stunden komplett im Regen stehen gelassen.

Aktuell wüsst ich nicht, was mich zum weiterspielen bewegen sollte. Ich versteh nicht, wie dieses Spiel so gute Wertungen bekommen könnte. Vor allem Grafisch. Die Technik mag zwar gut sein (in Cut Szenes schöne Beleuchtungseffekte, hochauflösende Texturen und hochwertiges DoF) aber designtechnisch ist die Grafik zum ko***. Alles wirkt einfach so lieblos dahingeklatscht und zusammengewürfelt. Da gefällt mir ein technisch schwächeres Skyrim um Welten besser.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2013)

Also Skyrim ohne Mods sieht ja wohl dermaßen schwach aus... das kann nicht dein Ernst sein, oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Februar 2013)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> ...


 
Wie weit bist du denn überhaupt?


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2013)

Leute, ich kriege die fette Sau nicht kaltgestellt auf den Schlachtfeldern....


----------



## WHi5K3Y (1. März 2013)

Wie *M4xw0lf* schon sagte, kannst du wenn du möchtest dein Save hochladen und jemand aus dem Forum tötet ihn für dich. Auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst du? Normalerweise müsste das doch an Hand von Youtube Videos gehen. Hmm, was ist dein genaues Problem bei dem Typen? Immer wegspringen und versuchen hinter ihn zu kommen und ein par harte Schläge verteilen. Hast du schonmal vor dem Kampf dein Schwert mit Ölen oder Schleifsteinen versehen um mehr Damage zu machen oder hast du auch selber Tränke zu dir genommen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. März 2013)

gibts irgendwas neues, oder was war das eben für ein update?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. März 2013)

Es gab nen Patch, aber schon vor ein zwei Wochen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. März 2013)

merkwürdig, das is ja schon ne gefühlte ewigkeit installiert und wird ab und an auch bespielt, aber da hab ich nichts von mitbekommen. ich seh ja an sich immer wenn da was updatet da steam an sich nie läuft wenn ich länger nicht am rechner bin. was für ein patch war denn das?


----------



## WHi5K3Y (11. März 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> merkwürdig, das is ja schon ne gefühlte ewigkeit installiert und wird ab und an auch bespielt, aber da hab ich nichts von mitbekommen. ich seh ja an sich immer wenn da was updatet da steam an sich nie läuft wenn ich länger nicht am rechner bin. was für ein patch war denn das?



The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt

Sind keine großen Änderungen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. März 2013)

danke, hab ich auch grad gelesen. hab ich wegen dem datum vorhin nicht wirklich beachtet. aber der hat jetzt erst wohl seinen weg zu steam gefunden.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (11. März 2013)

Mal ne OT Frage^^ Was hast du oben bei deinem SteamBild für einen Skin, dass man diese Ansicht hat?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. März 2013)

[Skin] PixelVision - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Mai 2013)

So Leute, das Modkit "REDKit" wurde nun offiziell released! 

Damit kann man nun komplett alles modden und auch eigene Story schreiben!!

Link: REDKit


----------



## WHi5K3Y (13. Mai 2013)

Noch ein Grund mehr, nach dem mal wieder anstehenden erneuten durchspielen "The Witcher 2" zu installieren. Ich freu mich auf die Arbeit der kreativen Köpfe! Wieder einmal kann man sehen das sich CD Projekt Red wirklich um seine Fans kümmert!


----------



## Hunter-117 (19. Mai 2013)

*Spiel stürzt ständig ab*

Hallo,

das Spiel stürzt alle 2-10 Minuten ab und ich lande ohne Fehlermeldung aufm Desktop. Ich denke jeder hat davon schonmal gehört und von den diversen Optionen zur Verhinderung. Bei mir hat es bisher alles nichts gebracht und einen Patch gabs seitens der Entwickler auch nicht - soweit ich weiß.

Folgendes habe ich ausprobiert:

Treiber aktuell? Ja
Über-Sampling deaktiviert? Ja
Fenstermodus? Ja, keine Besserung
16:9 Einstellung immer beibehalten
Grafik von niedrig und 640x480 bis alles auf extrem und 1080p - alles durchgekaut
Spiel als Admin gestartet? Ja, keine Besserung
Kompatibilitätsmodus WinXP? Ja, keine Besserung
Catalyst Control Center - Alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert
Textur Speicherbudget - Von "Sehr klein" bis "Sehr groß" alles durchgekaut
Pfade geändert? Nein
Savegames entnommen - Ja, knapp 300 Dateien. Allerdings gabs außer kürzere Ladezeiten nichts positives
Version des Spiels? 3.3


Da bleibt nur noch Netzteil und Graka. Habe also den anderen 6-pol Stecker mal versucht (der erste Abgang in diesem Kabel) aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. Das Netzteil liefert 400Watt und Spiele wie Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider, FarCry 3, Skyrim lassen sich alle auf maximalen Details, oder fast maximal problemlos und flüssig spielen. 

Um nicht mit leeren Händen anzukommen habe ich ein Log von GPU-Z erstellt und mein System ist folgendes:

ASRock B75 Pro3-M
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz
8GB DDR3-1333
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5


Ich kann mit diese Werte nicht beurteilen, aber da ich gelesen habe das die Graka vielleicht zu heiß wird und aussteigt hier der Log:




```
Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , VDDC [V] ,

2013-05-19 17:00:58 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1694   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:00:59 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1698   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:00 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1698   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:01 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1700   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:02 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1698   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:03 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1699   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:04 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1699   ,          0   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:05 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1700   ,         92   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:06 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               33.0   ,              30   ,                1698   ,         92   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:07 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1697   ,         92   ,                         120   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:08 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1695   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:09 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1693   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:10 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1696   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:11 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1697   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:12 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1697   ,         92   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:13 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1697   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:14 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1700   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:15 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1697   ,         92   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:16 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1698   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:17 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1700   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:18 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               32.0   ,              30   ,                1699   ,          0   ,                         121   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               34.0   ,              30   ,                1687   ,         62   ,                         246   ,                        44   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               36.0   ,              30   ,                1686   ,         62   ,                         249   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               37.0   ,              30   ,                1686   ,         62   ,                         249   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               37.0   ,              30   ,                1684   ,         62   ,                         249   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               37.0   ,              30   ,                1684   ,         62   ,                         249   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               38.0   ,              30   ,                1683   ,         62   ,                         251   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               38.0   ,              30   ,                1682   ,         30   ,                         251   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               38.0   ,              30   ,                1685   ,         29   ,                         253   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               38.0   ,              30   ,                1684   ,         28   ,                         253   ,                        62   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               38.0   ,              30   ,                1686   ,         25   ,                         253   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               39.0   ,              30   ,                1685   ,         23   ,                         256   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:30 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               39.0   ,              30   ,                1684   ,         21   ,                         256   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               39.0   ,              30   ,                1677   ,         20   ,                         256   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               39.0   ,              30   ,                1679   ,         19   ,                         260   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               39.0   ,              30   ,                1681   ,         18   ,                         260   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               40.0   ,              30   ,                1682   ,         17   ,                         391   ,                        63   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               43.0   ,              30   ,                1676   ,         25   ,                         523   ,                        69   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               44.0   ,              30   ,                1672   ,         35   ,                         524   ,                        70   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               44.0   ,              30   ,                1673   ,         52   ,                         525   ,                        70   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               44.0   ,              30   ,                1669   ,         62   ,                         541   ,                        71   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               45.0   ,              30   ,                1672   ,         78   ,                         557   ,                        71   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:40 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               46.0   ,              30   ,                1667   ,         88   ,                         576   ,                        72   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:41 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               46.0   ,              30   ,                1668   ,         96   ,                         578   ,                        72   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:42 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               47.0   ,              30   ,                1667   ,         96   ,                         578   ,                        72   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:43 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               47.0   ,              30   ,                1667   ,         95   ,                         579   ,                        72   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:44 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               47.0   ,              30   ,                1668   ,         96   ,                         579   ,                        72   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:45 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               48.0   ,              30   ,                1669   ,         97   ,                         581   ,                        73   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:46 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               48.0   ,              30   ,                1670   ,         97   ,                         581   ,                        73   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:47 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               49.0   ,              30   ,                1668   ,         97   ,                         582   ,                        73   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:48 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               49.0   ,              32   ,                1708   ,         97   ,                         598   ,                        73   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:49 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               50.0   ,              32   ,                1742   ,         97   ,                         599   ,                        73   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:50 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               50.0   ,              33   ,                1761   ,         97   ,                         602   ,                        74   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:51 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               51.0   ,              33   ,                1824   ,         97   ,                         602   ,                        74   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:52 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               51.0   ,              33   ,                1852   ,         96   ,                         603   ,                        74   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:53 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               51.0   ,              35   ,                1905   ,         96   ,                         604   ,                        74   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:54 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               52.0   ,              35   ,                1939   ,         96   ,                         604   ,                        74   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:55 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               52.0   ,              35   ,                1955   ,         96   ,                         606   ,                        74   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:56 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               52.0   ,              35   ,                1959   ,         96   ,                         606   ,                        75   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:57 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               52.0   ,              36   ,                2004   ,         95   ,                         606   ,                        75   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:58 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               53.0   ,              36   ,                2035   ,         95   ,                         609   ,                        75   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:01:59 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               53.0   ,              36   ,                2046   ,         94   ,                         617   ,                        75   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:00 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               53.0   ,              36   ,                2049   ,         94   ,                         623   ,                        75   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:01 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               53.0   ,              38   ,                2076   ,         93   ,                         623   ,                        77   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:02 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               54.0   ,              38   ,                2115   ,         93   ,                         623   ,                        77   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:03 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               53.0   ,              38   ,                2132   ,         92   ,                         657   ,                        77   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:04 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               54.0   ,              39   ,                2179   ,         92   ,                         661   ,                        77   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:05 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               55.0   ,              39   ,                2208   ,         93   ,                         662   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:07 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               55.0   ,              39   ,                2222   ,         94   ,                         666   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:08 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               55.0   ,              39   ,                2227   ,         95   ,                         678   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:09 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               55.0   ,              39   ,                2228   ,         96   ,                         681   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:10 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               55.0   ,              39   ,                2229   ,         98   ,                         693   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:11 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               56.0   ,              41   ,                2259   ,         97   ,                         702   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:12 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               56.0   ,              41   ,                2294   ,         97   ,                         702   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:13 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               56.0   ,              41   ,                2310   ,         91   ,                         703   ,                        78   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:14 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               56.0   ,              41   ,                2312   ,         91   ,                         703   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:15 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               56.0   ,              41   ,                2312   ,         91   ,                         703   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:16 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               56.0   ,              42   ,                2333   ,         91   ,                         703   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:17 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              42   ,                2370   ,         92   ,                         703   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:18 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              42   ,                2384   ,         92   ,                         703   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              42   ,                2390   ,         99   ,                         703   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              42   ,                2397   ,         98   ,                         704   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              42   ,                2395   ,         98   ,                         708   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              42   ,                2392   ,         98   ,                         715   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              44   ,                2439   ,         97   ,                         715   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               57.0   ,              44   ,                2462   ,         96   ,                         715   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              44   ,                2473   ,         95   ,                         715   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              44   ,                2475   ,         96   ,                         717   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              45   ,                2497   ,         96   ,                         727   ,                        79   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              45   ,                2533   ,         96   ,                         736   ,                        81   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              45   ,                2548   ,         96   ,                         736   ,                        81   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:30 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               58.0   ,              45   ,                2555   ,         94   ,                         736   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              45   ,                2555   ,         94   ,                         736   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              45   ,                2560   ,         94   ,                         736   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              45   ,                2560   ,         93   ,                         738   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              45   ,                2555   ,         92   ,                         739   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              45   ,                2557   ,         92   ,                         739   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              45   ,                2556   ,         95   ,                         739   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              47   ,                2571   ,         95   ,                         740   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2612   ,         95   ,                         740   ,                        82   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2628   ,         96   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:40 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2634   ,         97   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:41 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2638   ,         97   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:42 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2638   ,         96   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:43 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2640   ,         95   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:44 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2638   ,         95   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:45 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2637   ,         94   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:46 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2636   ,         93   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:47 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              47   ,                2636   ,         93   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:48 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              48   ,                2660   ,         93   ,                         740   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:49 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              48   ,                2697   ,         95   ,                         741   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:50 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              48   ,                2707   ,         95   ,                         741   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:51 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              48   ,                2713   ,         97   ,                         741   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:52 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              48   ,                2724   ,         92   ,                         747   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:53 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              48   ,                2721   ,         90   ,                         748   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:54 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              48   ,                2721   ,         89   ,                         748   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:55 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               59.0   ,              48   ,                2719   ,         87   ,                         748   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:56 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              48   ,                2724   ,         81   ,                         758   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:57 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              48   ,                2721   ,         80   ,                         758   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:58 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              48   ,                2717   ,         85   ,                         758   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:02:59 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2757   ,         88   ,                         758   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:00 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2779   ,         89   ,                         773   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:01 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              50   ,                2793   ,         84   ,                         775   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:02 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              50   ,                2792   ,         90   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:03 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2791   ,         90   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:04 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2794   ,         90   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:05 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2788   ,         89   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:06 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2790   ,         89   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:07 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              50   ,                2794   ,         94   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:08 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2792   ,         95   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:09 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2793   ,         95   ,                         781   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:10 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2792   ,         95   ,                         782   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:11 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2790   ,         96   ,                         782   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:12 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2792   ,         96   ,                         782   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:13 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2790   ,         97   ,                         782   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:14 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              50   ,                2792   ,         97   ,                         782   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:15 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2827   ,         98   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:16 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2853   ,         98   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:17 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2863   ,         99   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2868   ,         98   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2868   ,         98   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2871   ,         97   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2870   ,         98   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2868   ,         98   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2869   ,         97   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2869   ,         95   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2870   ,         95   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2871   ,         95   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              51   ,                2870   ,         95   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2872   ,         94   ,                         783   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:30 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2872   ,         95   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2869   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2870   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2868   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2869   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2870   ,         97   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2871   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2872   ,         95   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2871   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2872   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:40 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2873   ,         96   ,                         787   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:41 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              51   ,                2873   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:42 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2885   ,         97   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:43 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2929   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:44 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2937   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:45 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2941   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:46 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:47 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:48 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:49 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:50 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:51 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2948   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:52 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2944   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:53 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              53   ,                2941   ,         96   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:54 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2945   ,         97   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:55 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2945   ,         97   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:56 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         97   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:57 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2946   ,         98   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:58 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         97   ,                         788   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:03:59 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         97   ,                         797   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:00 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         97   ,                         798   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:01 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         97   ,                         801   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:02 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         97   ,                         806   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:03 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         97   ,                         808   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:04 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         97   ,                         810   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:05 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         96   ,                         811   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:06 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         96   ,                         811   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:07 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         96   ,                         811   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:08 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         96   ,                         812   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:09 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         96   ,                         812   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:10 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2943   ,         96   ,                         812   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:11 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         97   ,                         812   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:12 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2946   ,         97   ,                         812   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:13 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2946   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:14 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2948   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:15 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2945   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:16 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2948   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:17 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:18 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         96   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2945   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2950   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2948   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2949   ,         97   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         98   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2948   ,         98   ,                         813   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              53   ,                2947   ,         98   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                2988   ,         97   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3007   ,         97   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3017   ,         97   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         96   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         96   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3026   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3024   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         95   ,                         814   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              54   ,                3027   ,         84   ,                         823   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:40 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3026   ,         83   ,                         823   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:41 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         83   ,                         823   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:42 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         83   ,                         823   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:43 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         82   ,                         823   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:44 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         83   ,                         831   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:45 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         94   ,                         836   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:46 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3026   ,         94   ,                         836   ,                        83   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:47 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         95   ,                         836   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:48 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         94   ,                         836   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:49 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3024   ,         94   ,                         836   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:50 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         95   ,                         836   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:51 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         95   ,                         836   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:52 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              54   ,                3029   ,         87   ,                         844   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:53 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3024   ,         86   ,                         844   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:54 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         86   ,                         850   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:55 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         87   ,                         854   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:56 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         87   ,                         856   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:57 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         88   ,                         861   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:58 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         98   ,                         868   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:04:59 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         97   ,                         868   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:00 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         97   ,                         868   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:01 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         97   ,                         868   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:02 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3024   ,         96   ,                         870   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:03 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         95   ,                         870   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:04 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         94   ,                         876   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:05 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3026   ,         94   ,                         876   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:06 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3026   ,         93   ,                         876   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:07 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         93   ,                         876   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:08 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         94   ,                         876   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:09 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              54   ,                3028   ,         95   ,                         876   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:10 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,              54   ,                3030   ,         83   ,                         883   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:11 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         83   ,                         883   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:12 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         84   ,                         883   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:13 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         83   ,                         883   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:14 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         82   ,                         883   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:15 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         84   ,                         883   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:16 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         94   ,                         885   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:17 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         94   ,                         885   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:18 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         95   ,                         886   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         95   ,                         887   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3017   ,         95   ,                         891   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         96   ,                         893   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3024   ,         96   ,                         893   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3025   ,         94   ,                         894   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         94   ,                         899   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         95   ,                         900   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         95   ,                         900   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3017   ,         95   ,                         900   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         95   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         96   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:30 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3023   ,         96   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         96   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         96   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3018   ,         96   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         97   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         97   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3021   ,         97   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         97   ,                         902   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3016   ,         96   ,                         903   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3015   ,         96   ,                         903   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:40 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3017   ,         96   ,                         905   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:42 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3022   ,         96   ,                         913   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:43 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         97   ,                         924   ,                        84   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:44 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3018   ,         96   ,                         941   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:45 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         96   ,                         951   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:46 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3018   ,         97   ,                         952   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:47 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         97   ,                         954   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:48 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         97   ,                         959   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:49 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         97   ,                         961   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:50 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         98   ,                         962   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:51 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3017   ,         97   ,                         969   ,                        85   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:52 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3019   ,         97   ,                         969   ,                        86   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:53 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              54   ,                3020   ,         97   ,                         969   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:54 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3045   ,         97   ,                         969   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:55 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3076   ,         97   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:56 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3085   ,         97   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:57 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:58 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:05:59 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:00 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:01 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:02 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:03 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:04 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         98   ,                         971   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:05 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         99   ,                         979   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:06 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3087   ,         98   ,                         979   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:07 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         98   ,                         979   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:08 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         98   ,                         979   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:09 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         98   ,                         979   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:10 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         98   ,                         979   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:11 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         98   ,                         980   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:12 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         99   ,                         980   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:13 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         99   ,                         982   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:14 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         99   ,                         986   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:15 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         99   ,                         989   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:16 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         99   ,                         989   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:17 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         98   ,                         991   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:18 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         98   ,                         992   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         97   ,                         992   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         97   ,                         992   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         97   ,                         993   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         98   ,                         993   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         98   ,                         993   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         98   ,                         993   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3087   ,         98   ,                         993   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         98   ,                         993   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         98   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         98   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         98   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:30 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         98   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3087   ,         98   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3086   ,         99   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         99   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         99   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         99   ,                         994   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         99   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3094   ,         98   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         96   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         95   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:40 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:41 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:42 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:43 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:44 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:45 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:46 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         92   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:47 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        88   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:48 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3094   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:49 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:50 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:51 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:52 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:53 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         92   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:54 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3087   ,         92   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:56 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:57 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:58 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:06:59 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:00 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:01 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:02 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:03 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:04 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:05 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3087   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:06 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3087   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:07 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         91   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:08 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         92   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:09 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:10 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:11 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:12 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         94   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:13 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:14 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         93   ,                         995   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:15 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3093   ,         93   ,                        1000   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:16 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         90   ,                        1003   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:17 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         90   ,                        1003   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:18 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         89   ,                        1003   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:19 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         89   ,                        1003   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:20 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         90   ,                        1004   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:21 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3085   ,         90   ,                        1004   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:22 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         90   ,                        1004   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:23 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         90   ,                        1004   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:24 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         91   ,                        1004   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:25 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         91   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:26 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         91   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:27 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3091   ,         90   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:28 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               65.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         92   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:29 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3089   ,         93   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:30 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         94   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:31 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3092   ,         95   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:32 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3088   ,         96   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:33 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               66.0   ,              56   ,                3090   ,         98   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:34 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              56   ,                3103   ,         90   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:35 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              56   ,                3111   ,         78   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:36 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               62.0   ,              56   ,                3109   ,         63   ,                        1005   ,                        89   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:37 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               61.0   ,              48   ,                2985   ,         46   ,                          76   ,                        34   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:38 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              48   ,                2834   ,         33   ,                          89   ,                        41   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:39 ,              860.0   ,               1200.0   ,               60.0   ,              48   ,                2774   ,         13   ,                          89   ,                        41   ,  1.210   ,

2013-05-19 17:07:40 ,              300.0   ,                150.0   ,               58.0   ,              48   ,                2764   ,          0   ,                          89   ,                        41   ,  0.825   ,
```


----------



## WHi5K3Y (20. Mai 2013)

Die Temperatur deiner Graka liegt im grünen Bereich. Bei mir hat das verringern des Texturspeicher-Budgets die CTD´s reduziert. Da du dies ja bereits getan hast und keinen Erfolg erzielen konntest schließ ich das mal aus. Alle anderen Sachen die mir einfallen, hast du bereits getan. Eine Sache die mir einfällt, schau mal in der Windows-Systemsteuerung ob du die Energieoption auf Ausbalanciert hast. Hatte damit auch mal ein Problem, zwar nicht mit TheWitcher aber einen Versuch ist es wert 

Ansonten kannst du ja hier noch einen Thread zu deinem Prob erstellen, um mehr Leute in die Fehlersuche mit einzubeziehen und falls man hier zu keiner Lösung kommt Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme


----------



## Hunter-117 (20. Mai 2013)

Die Energieoptionen stehen auf "Höchstleistung". Ich weiß nicht mehr wegen welchem Game, aber wegen einem hab ich das vor kurzem schon umgestellt.

Okay, dann warte ich mal noch 1-2 Tage und mach dann nen eigenen Topic auf.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (20. Mai 2013)

Du musst das nicht auf Höchstleistung stellen. Das verursacht eher mehr Probleme,als sie zu lösen. Also probiere es mal auf Ausbalanciert. Bei mir hat die Auswahlmöglichkeit Höchstleistung zu schwankender CPU Spannung und Bluescreens geführt.


----------



## Hunter-117 (21. Mai 2013)

Habs versucht und konnte mal wieder ne ganze halbe Stunde zocken.

Was ist das für eine Einstellung mit "ASPM" oder so ähnlich bei PCI Express? Kann die was bringen?


----------



## WHi5K3Y (21. Mai 2013)

ASPM ist auch ein Stromsparmechanismus, obs was bringt musst du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spiel stürzt ständig ab*



Hunter-117 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Spiel stürzt alle 2-10 Minuten ab und ich lande ohne Fehlermeldung aufm Desktop. Ich denke jeder hat davon schonmal gehört und von den diversen Optionen zur Verhinderung. Bei mir hat es bisher alles nichts gebracht und einen Patch gabs seitens der Entwickler auch nicht - soweit ich weiß.


Das Problem habe ich schon so oft erklärt man muss nur mal suchen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...rage-witcher-tes-dragonage-3.html#post4861249
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-witcher-2-ruckeln-cutscenes.html#post5238883

Du kannst machen was du willst das Problem kannst du uner einem 64bit Betriebssystem nicht lösen bzw. gibt es da keine Lösung für


----------



## Hunter-117 (22. Mai 2013)

WHi5K3Y schrieb:


> ASPM ist auch ein Stromsparmechanismus, obs was bringt musst du mal ausprobieren.


 
Aha, okay.


@Shona

Ich muss gestehen das ich nach stundenlangem googlen nicht mehr die Suche hier benutzt habe.


Wenns die Probleme nur bei der EE gibt, kann ich meine Savegames in der normalen Edition verwenden?


----------



## Fexzz (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nun auch endlich in den Steam-Sales bei dem Spiel zugeschlagen und finds soweit eigentlich ganz cool, wenn da nicht nur eine Sache wäre, die mir den Spaß erheblich vermiest:

Und zwar die Kämpfe. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Kämpfe zumindest bei mir auf "Mittel" zwischen "nobrain-ultra-easy" und "unschaffbar-try-and-error" schwanken. Stellenweise metzel ich mich stumpf durch indem ich einfach die Angriffstasten spamme und bei anderen Kämpfen oder Quick-Time-Events (Stichwort Drache im ersten Level) sterbe ich fünfundzwanigtausendmal bis man überhaupt mal peilt, wie genau man das überhaupt anstellen soll.

Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Sound und der Grafik und der Atmospähre allgemein, aber die Kämpfe sind wirklich beschissen in meinen Augen. Ich hoff mal, das wird noch besser :/


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2013)

Die Kämpfe sind eigentlich genial. Bei den Quicktime-Events haben irgendwie viele Leute Probleme, dabei ist doch absolut genug Zeit um da die richtige Taste zu drücken - in den normalen Kämpfen muss man deutlich mehr aufpassen zur richtigen Zeit das richtige zu tun (zumindest auf hard und dark, wo ein Fehler oft das Ende bedeutet).
Es gibt auch im Spielmenü eine Option für leichtere Quicktime-Events (ich weiß nicht genau was die tut, aber ich vermute man hat dann einfach mehr Zeit).


----------



## Primer (17. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab nun auch endlich in den Steam-Sales bei dem Spiel zugeschlagen und finds soweit eigentlich ganz cool, wenn da nicht nur eine Sache wäre, die mir den Spaß erheblich vermiest:
> 
> Und zwar die Kämpfe. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Kämpfe zumindest bei mir auf "Mittel" zwischen "nobrain-ultra-easy" und "unschaffbar-try-and-error" schwanken. Stellenweise metzel ich mich stumpf durch indem ich einfach die Angriffstasten spamme und bei anderen Kämpfen oder Quick-Time-Events (Stichwort Drache im ersten Level) sterbe ich fünfundzwanigtausendmal bis man überhaupt mal peilt, wie genau man das überhaupt anstellen soll.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Sound und der Grafik und der Atmospähre allgemein, aber die Kämpfe sind wirklich beschissen in meinen Augen. Ich hoff mal, das wird noch besser :/


 
Hach die Stelle mit dem Drachen werde ich auch nie vergessen, so oft bin auch ich selten gestorben. Habe auch erst nicht mitbekommen wie das funktionieren soll^^
Ist aber die einzige Stelle dieser Art im Spiel. Die QTEs lasen sich mit der genannten Option in den Einstellungen auf ein absolutes Minimum herunterfahren. Im gesamten Spiel musst du dann vielleicht 3-5 mal die Tasten drücken.
Wenn das Spiel jetzt schon stellenweise zu einfach ist, solltest du im Schwierigkeitsgrad höher gehen. Das es ein paar stellen in der Umgebung gibt die im Moment noch sehr schwer sind ist normal, einfach etwas weiterspielen und später wiederkommen. Der Witcher ist kein allzu einfaches Spiel, wenn man den Bogen (oder besser das Quen) mal raus hat kommt man ganz gut durch.


----------



## Bu11et (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Leuts, 

bin neu auf dem Gebiet, da ich das Game erst beim weekeddeal bei Steam gekauft habe. 
Wollte mal fragen, ob das Game schon immer so Hardwarehungrif gewessen ist? Laut Steamanforderungen müsste mein System (i7 920@3,6 GHz, GTX 570, 6GB Ram, SSD, ...) das Ganze locker packen. Aber ich hab jetzt mal das Tutorial angeschmießen und hab um die 20-25 fps .
Ich denke nicht, dass ich mit der Framerate das Spiel wirklich genießen kann.


----------



## Primer (17. Juni 2013)

SSAA  an? Ist die rote Option in den Grafikeinstellungen...
Mit ner GTX570 müsstest du eigentlich ganz gut durchkommen.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch eine gtx 570 und dazu einen 2500k und habe was fps angeht absolut keine Probleme. Übersampling auf jeden Fall deaktivieren.


----------



## Bu11et (18. Juni 2013)

Jo diese rote Option war bei mir an. Hab auch schon auf optimalen Einstellungen starten lassen. Hat mir gefühllte 3 Frames mehr gebracht .
Ich weiß ja, dass meine CPU nicht zur der neuesten Generation gehört aber bis jetzt konnte ich immer ALLES ohne Problemme dadeln.
Macht dieses Übersampling so viel aus? Grafischhab ich jetzt nicht wirklich vergleichen können, da man das Game ja beenden muss, um was zu verändern.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. Juni 2013)

hier findest du vergleichsbilder:
Tipps für The Witcher 2: Über-Sampling sorgt für maximale Grafik


----------



## Bu11et (19. Juni 2013)

Muss zugeben der Unterschied ist schon deutlich sichtbar. So gern ich die Funktion auch behalten würde... aber das ist es mir nun doch nicht wert .


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. Juni 2013)

vielleicht hilft dir das hier auch noch ein wenig weiter: Tipps für Witcher 2: Mehr Frames und schönere Optik durch Config-Tuning


----------



## Fexzz (20. Juni 2013)

Die Schwierigkeit ist wirklich seltsam. 'ne Gruppe von Nekkern verhaut mich, ein Endraga (oder wie die heißen) kann mich teilweise two-hitten, aber den Kayran und Letho hab ich jeweils im dritten Versuch umgehauen.

Mal gucken, wies weitergeht. Zumindest der Plot ist echt gut gemacht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juni 2013)

TW2 FCR (Full Combat Rebalance) Mod ist draußen. Kannst ja mal testen - vermutlich bekommst du damit aber erst recht deinen Arsch auf nem Tablett serviert 
http://en.thewitcher.com/news/view/358


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2013)

Der Link funzt nicht.

Ok, nach hin und her probieren bin ich weiter gekommen. Den Mod kann man wohl nur laden wenn man dort registriert ist.
Stellt die Mod dann das Spiel eigentlich auf englisch um?

Edit:
Scheinbar ist die Seite total überlastet.


----------



## Fexzz (20. Juni 2013)

So, ich bin nun mit Level 12 in Akt 2 angekommen. Hab derzeit die Kayran Rüstung, das "superb Witcher Steel Blade" und so n anderes gecraftetes Schwert. Allerdings kann ich dem Plot nicht ganz folgen.



Spoiler



Wir sind nun also in der Stadt Vergen in dem "Land" Aedirn? Und was zum Teufel hat das ganze mit diesen Untoten aufsich? Oder wird das später noch aufgeklärt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> So, ich bin nun mit Level 12 in Akt 2 angekommen. Hab derzeit die Kayran Rüstung, das "superb Witcher Steel Blade" und so n anderes gecraftetes Schwert. Allerdings kann ich dem Plot nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die geniale Zwischensequenz vorher nicht gesehen? ^^


Spoiler



Henselt matscht Priesterkopf auf vermutlich magischen Stein - Blut erweckt Geister der Toten Soldaten aus einem zurückliegenden Krieg.  Du wirst später noch mehr über die Geister erfahren.


----------



## Shona (20. Juni 2013)

Das wird noch aufgeklärt 

Die Kayran Rüstung hättest du dir im übrigen sparen können den du bekommst in Vergen die Rüstung aus Drachenschuppen beim Schmied Hagaard.
Ansich ist die kayran Rüstung nur dafür gut genug um in Akt 1 noch zu Leveln bevor man zu Akt 2 kommt bzw. für das Archivement in Steam 

Als kleine Hilfe um vll. weitere Rüstungsfehler bzw. Waffenfehler zu machen hilft dies witcher2 Waffen und Rüstungen-Thread


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Kayranrüstung ist völlig überflüssig. Selbiges gilt für die Draugrüstung.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2013)

So, die Mod ist am laden. Scheint um die 1,5GB groß zu sein.
Heut Nachmittag werd ich sie dann vermutlich mal antesten.


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, die Kayranrüstung ist völlig überflüssig. Selbiges gilt für die Draugrüstung.


 
Jaja, aber sowas weiß man nunmal beim ersten durchspielen nicht. Da gehört Fehler machen noch dazu. :b

Mittlerweile bin auch mal drauf gekommen, dass man Schwere und leichte Angriffe ja auch kombinieren kann und dass es tatsächlich Schlagabfolgen gibt..dachte bisher wirklich, man muss nur die Maustaste hämmern.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die Kayranrüstung beim ersten Durchlauf auch gecraftet ^^
Dann nach drei Schritten im zweiten Akt hatte ich eine bessere.


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kayranrüstung beim ersten Durchlauf auch gecraftet ^^
> Dann nach drei Schritten im zweiten Akt hatte ich eine bessere.


 
Naja, die komische Drachenschuppenrüstung vom "Mysterious Merchant" könnte ich mir auch kaufen, nur bin ich dann fast pleite. D: Und nach der Enttäuschung für 60 Harpien-Federn nur 200 Gold zu bekommen ist mir Gold doch grad zu wertvoll D:


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

Die Drachenschuppenrüstung ist die beste in Akt 2, wenn du nicht im dark-mode spielst. Also hol sie dir so bald wie möglich. Und übrigens: Harpyenfedern sind immer noch das beste Handelsgut überhaupt wenn man sich Gold ergrinden will... das Handelssystem in TW2 ist deutlich unfairer als in TW1.


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

Dann werd ich die Rüstung später mal holen  Aber erstmal muss ich grad irgendwelche Zwergen Leichen in einer Gruft untersuchen, weil die wohl auf mysteriöse Weise getötet wurden..

Ich bin gespannt.^^ Macht auf jedenfall richtig Spaß das Spiel.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2013)

Der Auftrag ist richtig cool. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Dann werd ich die Rüstung später mal holen  Aber erstmal muss ich grad irgendwelche Zwergen Leichen in einer Gruft untersuchen, weil die wohl auf mysteriöse Weise getötet wurden..
> 
> Ich bin gespannt.^^ Macht auf jedenfall richtig Spaß das Spiel.


 
Du solltest unbedingt bevor du losläufst das forensische Werkzeug bei Felicia Cori kaufen... nur so ein dezenter Hinweis, sonst musst du zweimal laufen


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du solltest unbedingt bevor du losläufst das forensische Werkzeug bei Felicia Cori kaufen... nur so ein dezenter Hinweis, sonst musst du zweimal laufen


 
Oh, dann werd ich das machen. Danke für den Tipp :]


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du solltest unbedingt bevor du losläufst das forensische Werkzeug bei Felicia Cori kaufen... nur so ein dezenter Hinweis, sonst musst du zweimal laufen


 
Der kennt sogar noch die Namen auswendig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich musste tatsächlich erst _hinterher_ googeln obs auch stimmt


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, ich hab das Spiel kurz nach Erscheinen durchgespielt, seitdem nicht wieder. Inzwischen sind ja alle möglichen patches erschienen, inklusive EE. Jetzt hab ich durch den thread hier wieder Lust bekommen, es erneut zu spielen. Das Problem: Ich wohne auf dem Land und habe Internet über Funk, mit begrenztem traffic (15GB). Auf was muss ich mich einstellen? Wieviel GB werde ich etwa laden müssen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich hab das Spiel kurz nach Erscheinen durchgespielt, seitdem nicht wieder. Inzwischen sind ja alle möglichen patches erschienen, inklusive EE. Jetzt hab ich durch den thread hier wieder Lust bekommen, es erneut zu spielen. Das Problem: Ich wohne auf dem Land und habe Internet über Funk, mit begrenztem traffic (15GB). Auf was muss ich mich einstellen? Wieviel GB werde ich etwa laden müssen?


 
Viel. Sehr viel. Die EE wiegt etwa ZEHN Gigabyte... 
(Also der _Patch_ auf EE - das ganze Spiel belegt auf der Platte dann fluffige 20-30 GB...)


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2013)

Hab mir grad mal die Mod installiert, bekam am Ende aber auch eine Fehlermeldung.
Weis jetzt nicht genau ob es funktioniert oder nicht.
Bei den Kämpfen hab ich jetzt auf Anhieb keinen Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich wegen der EE ein neues Spiel anzufangen?
Ich denke schon.


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

Also mein Witcher 2 EE ist 18GB groß. Das war auch etwa die Menge, die ich runterladen musste glaube ich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich wegen der EE ein neues Spiel anzufangen?
> Ich denke schon.


 
Die richtig neuen Inhalte sind erst im dritten Akt, aber das macht schon Laune.


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

Haha, hab die Quest mit den verschwundenen Männern nun fertig.



Spoiler



Ich hätte ja mit vielen gerechnet, aber nicht damit, dass es darauf hinausläuft, das Geralt erstmal ne Succubus nagelt.


----------



## Shona (21. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Also mein Witcher 2 EE ist 18GB groß. Das war auch etwa die Menge, die ich runterladen musste glaube ich.


Hast du es auf Steam? Wenn ja dann hast du nur 9GB geladen oder sogar weniger ansonsten sind es laut gog.com 15.2 GB (installier natürlich immer ein wenig mehr)



Fexzz schrieb:


> Haha, hab die Quest mit den verschwundenen Männern nun fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm hast du nie den ersten Teil gespielt?
Du willst nämlich dann glaube ich nicht wissen was er alles so für Damen hat  (und nicht zu vergessen man bekommt für jede Dame eine Sammelkarte )


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab den ersten gespielt, allerdings nie zu Ende. Ändert auch nix an der Tatsache, dass ich bei der Quest echt was anderes erwartet hätte. Trotzdem cool. 

Jetzt find ich das Spiel grad aber irgendwie ermüdend, hab um die 12 Quests die ich machen soll und ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll


----------



## Bu11et (21. Juni 2013)

Ist es normal bei der Steamversion, dass man ständig ausm Game rausfliegt? Passiert ja in allen möglichen Phasen... immer wenn mans am wenigsten erwartet .


----------



## Shona (21. Juni 2013)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Ist es normal bei der Steamversion, dass man ständig ausm Game rausfliegt? Passiert ja in allen möglichen Phasen... immer wenn mans am wenigsten erwartet .


 Das liegt an der EE Version bzw. ist seit der EE Version und seit einer Weile weiss man das es an den Umlauten der deutschen Sprache liegt.

Fix: The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition German Crash Fix at The Witcher Nexus - The Witcher 2 mods and community bzw http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/1241957-Möglicher-Fix-für-die-Abstürze

Auch wenn man das Spiel in Englisch spielt hat man den Fehler, da diese deutsche Datei ebenfalls geladen wird (ist bei mir der Fall)


----------



## Bu11et (21. Juni 2013)

Von diesen Bug hab ich auch schon gelessen. Mal schauen was es bringt. Bis jetzt läufts rund . 

Könnt ihr mir eine bestimmte Questreihenfolge empfehlen? Bin jetzt in den Ruinen, wo ich 2 "Erscheinungen" erledigen soll. jedoch scheint mein Char dennen noch nicht gewachsen zu sein, denn ich krieg ständig den hintern versollt . Sollte ich da vorher mich lieber um was anderes kümmern?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2013)

Du kriegst sie mit der richtigen Taktik platt. Erstmal schön Feuerfallen aufstellen bevor du die Kiste aufmachst und ihr Erscheinen triggerst. Dann eins der Biester mit Yrden fangen, das andere verklopfen - idealerweise ist es hinüber bevor das zweite wieder frei ist. Später kommen allerdings noch mal zwei auf einmal (evtl sogar noch zweimal) da kann man leider nicht so entspannt Fallen stellen vorher. Also vielleicht solltest du doch erst noch etwas aufleveln 
Anti-Geister-Öl und Bombenspam sind natürlich auch gut.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2013)

Yrden ist im zweiten Teil echt meine Lieblingsaktion. Das ist einfach dermaßen praktisch, es hilft einfach mal bei fast allen Gegnern. Hier sei auch der Fettsack auf dem Schlachtfeld genannt, ihr wisst welchen ich meine. Ich persönlich würde das immer möglichst schnell hochleveln.

Den hier meine ich:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2013)

Das hab ich noch nie gemacht muss ich sagen, mir hat die erste Stufe immer gereicht. Voll ausgebautes Aard ist dagegen beim härtesten Kampf des Spiels praktisch unentbehrlich...


Spoiler



Damit meine ich den optionalen Kampf gegen den Operator, seine nervigen Gargoyles lassen sich mit Aard nämlich betäuben und dann one-hitten - ohne das ist es unfassbar schwer die Gargoylewellen zu überleben während der Operator auch noch tödliche Feuerbälle wirft.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juni 2013)

Hm, ich komm grad nicht weiter bei einer Sidequest.



Spoiler



Und zwar gibts ja den Zwergen Baltimore, der verschwunden ist. In seinem Haus findet man ja eine Notiz, die einen erst zu einer verschlossenen Truhe führt, die man mit dem ebenfalls gefunden Schlüssel öffnen kann (hab ich) und dann steht ja dort, man solle den rechten Weg gehen und dort würde man eine "Drowned Soul" finden, deren Schatten am Mittag den Weg zeigen würde oder so. Ich bin da jetzt alles abgelaufen aber habe nichts gefunden. 

Dachte erst das hat was mit dem Schiffswrack zu tun, aber da hab ich nur 'ne Truhe gefunden für eine andere Quest.

Könnt ihr mir vllt. 'nen Tipp geben?



Edit: Habs gefunden -.-

Edit 2: Und was für ein Zufall. Cleriker, der Boss von dem du ein Bild gepostet hast: Da war ich auch eben. Sieg im ersten Anlauf \o/


----------



## WHi5K3Y (23. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir FCR installier + The Witcher 2 - Full Combat Rebalance Mod 2 Deutsch - German at The Witcher Nexus - The Witcher 2 mods and community ohne Umlaute. Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass ich bei den Trophäen keine Beschreibung mehr habe was sie mir für Boni auf Rüstung, Vitalität, ... geben.

Ich hab also nicht den Umlaut Fix genommen, der hier auf der vorherigen Seite gepostet wurde sondern den für den FCR.

EDIT: Wenn ich die Textsprache auf Englisch stelle kommt das Gleiche bei raus.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (29. Juni 2013)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich bin gerade mit Roche in Flotsam angekommen und noch an seinem Schiff. Ich kann nicht mehr rennen bzw. Waffen ziehen oder Zauber wirken. Ich kann nur noch herumlaufen und Sachen aufheben und fallen lassen. Diese Problem hatte ich noch nie. Egal ob ich überlastet in Flotsam lande oder noch Gewicht frei habe, das selbe Problem.
Hab auch schon einen Spielstand im Kerker neu geladen und dann taucht bei der gleichen Stelle wieder das selbe Problem auf!

Hilfe ich hab keine Bock auf so einen Scheiß Bug!


----------



## Primer (29. Juni 2013)

Ist doch glaube nicht mal ungewöhnlich, weil du mit Triss und Roche den Fluss weiter Richtung Flotsam laufen musst, da hier die Story weitergeht. Wenn du dich den beiden näherst sollten sie eigentlich loslaufen und du musst hinterher.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juni 2013)

Sehr richtig, das gehört so. Ist so zusagen eine Art spielbare Zwischensequenz, dauert auch nicht lang.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (29. Juni 2013)

Nicht euer Ernst^^ Ich hab gar keine Erinnerung mehr daran gehabt  Und ich dachte das ist ein neuer Bug 

FACEPALM


----------



## Primer (29. Juni 2013)

WHi5K3Y schrieb:


> Nicht euer Ernst^^ Ich hab gar keine Erinnerung mehr daran gehabt  Und ich dachte das ist ein neuer Bug
> 
> FACEPALM


 
Da gibts nur einen Levelschlauch und du weißt nicht was zu tun ist, nicht soviel denken, einfach spielen


----------



## WHi5K3Y (29. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich konnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass man in dem Abschnitt nicht laufen und Waffen ziehen kann 

Jetzt ist mir etwas anderes aufgefallen: Ich habe dem Troll den Kopf seiner Frau gegeben und als Belohnung nur lächerliche 52 Orens bekommen, aber kein Schema für die Jägerrüstung, wie es normalerweise der Fall sein sollte.

EDIT: Das Schema für die Kayran-Rüstung gibts auch nicht beim Anderling-Schmied. Der hat nur ein Schema für die Gezackte Klinge. Irgendwas ist da falsch 

EDIT2: Aha, das Fehlen von Rüstungen und anderen Shop-Items geht wohl auf den FCR2 zurück.


----------



## ImNEW (14. Juli 2013)

Was ist das für ein Drecksgame? Stürtzt ständig ab und ich hab keinen Sound-.- Und ja, ich bin grad etwas angepisst^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2013)

Bei Steam gekauft?


----------



## ImNEW (15. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei Steam gekauft?


 
Ja Aber abstürzen tut es nun nichtmehr so häufig. (Warum? Keine Ahnung, aber wir kennen ja Windows)


----------



## Primer (15. Juli 2013)

Hast du afterburner (o.Ä.) an, Karte übertaktet?


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Juli 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Drecksgame? Stürtzt ständig ab und ich hab keinen Sound-.- Und ja, ich bin grad etwas angepisst^^


 
Nein das Spiel ist keinesfalls dreckig sondern ziemlich gut und sauber 
CD Projekt Red gehört zu den wenigen Entwicklern die ihre Sachen wirklich ziemlich astrein auf den Markt werfen, da kann sich der Rest schon eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Hab das Spiel damals bei Veröffentlichung der Enhanced Edition durchgespielt und kann mich da jetzt nicht an irgendwelche Probs oder Abstürze erinnern.


----------



## ImNEW (16. Juli 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Nein das Spiel ist keinesfalls dreckig sondern ziemlich gut und sauber
> CD Projekt Red gehört zu den wenigen Entwicklern die ihre Sachen wirklich ziemlich astrein auf den Markt werfen, da kann sich der Rest schon eine Scheibe abschneiden.
> Hab das Spiel damals bei Veröffentlichung der Enhanced Edition durchgespielt und kann mich da jetzt nicht an irgendwelche Probs oder Abstürze erinnern.



Problem gelöst. Lag daran, dass ich es auf Deutsch gespielt hab und das Spiel anscheinend ä,ü und ö nicht mag Tja, nun hock ich bei der Nekkerquest (Höhle) in Flotsam fest und mir vergeht langsam die Lust^^


----------



## Primer (16. Juli 2013)

Eine Gruppe von den Viechern ist nun mal relativ tödlich^^
Geh doch einfach zum letzten Autosave zurück, glaube sowas sollte es da gaben.


----------



## ImNEW (16. Juli 2013)

Tja, habs jetzt von meiner Platte geschmissen. Kommt nur Frust bei mir auf und überhaupt kein Spielspaß. Größter Fehlkauf seit langem. Ich bereue jeden Cent den ich dafür ausgegeben habe.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Juli 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Tja, habs jetzt von meiner Platte geschmissen. Kommt nur Frust bei mir auf und überhaupt kein Spielspaß. Größter Fehlkauf seit langem. Ich bereue jeden Cent den ich dafür ausgegeben habe.


 
Aha und wieso?


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2013)

Du gibst aber schnell auf. Den Teil fand ich auch am langweiligsten, aber aufgeben und schimpfen...


----------



## ImNEW (16. Juli 2013)

So, hab mich jetzt wieder ein bisschen abgeregt. Bin etwas gereizt in letzter Zeit (was auch klar ist bei maximal ~3 Stunden schlaf pro Nacht Tja, Allergie^^) Macht der Combat Rebalance-Mod das Kampfsystem etwas besser? Will den mal testen. Manchmal reagier ich wirklich etwas über.


----------



## Shona (16. Juli 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> So, hab mich jetzt wieder ein bisschen abgeregt. Bin etwas gereizt in letzter Zeit (was auch klar ist bei maximal ~3 Stunden schlaf pro Nacht Tja, Allergie^^) Macht der Combat Rebalance-Mod das Kampfsystem etwas besser? Will den mal testen. Manchmal reagier ich wirklich etwas über.


 Lösung für dein Problem : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...itcher-2-assassins-kings-150.html#post5387086

Ich glaube das sollte man vll man im ersten post einfügen


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2013)

Naja, viele Spieler sind ja auch ohne diesen Tipp weiter gekommen. Gut ist er trotzdem.


----------



## Shona (16. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, viele Spieler sind ja auch ohne diesen Tipp weiter gekommen. Gut ist er trotzdem.


 Der Tipp ist auch erst ein paar wochen alt^^ hab es selbst zweimal durchgespielt ohne das zu machen und hab alle 5 minuten auf Schnellspeichern gehämmert


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2013)

Ich auch! Haha
Aber mal ehrlich, wozu gibt es die taste denn sonst?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> So, hab mich jetzt wieder ein bisschen abgeregt. Bin etwas gereizt in letzter Zeit (was auch klar ist bei maximal ~3 Stunden schlaf pro Nacht Tja, Allergie^^) Macht der Combat Rebalance-Mod das Kampfsystem etwas besser? Will den mal testen. Manchmal reagier ich wirklich etwas über.


 
Der macht das Spiel vor allem auch schwerer. Ernsthaft, das Kampfsystem ist völlig einwandfrei - man muss sich nur damit abfinden, dass lospreschen und Maustastenhämmern zu nichts führt außer vorzeitigem Ableben (vor allem zu Beginn des Spiels, später kann man schon mächtig genug sein um zumindest einfachere Kämpfe so zu lösen).
Gegen Massen von Nekkern benutzt man Bomben, dazu sind die da.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2013)

Das kann ich so unterschreiben! Die bringen es einfach. Ich persönlich nutze die zwar auch ganz gern, aber eher um es einfacher zu machen. Meine Lieblingsatacke ist Yrden!


----------



## ImNEW (17. Juli 2013)

Also entweder bin ich zu schlecht oder zu dumm für Witcher, ich tippe auf letzteres Ne, mal im ernst. Wie soll ich den Kayran besiegen? Ich benutz zwar Yrden, aber sterb trotzdem nach dem ersten Arm


----------



## WHi5K3Y (17. Juli 2013)

Ist schon richtig. Mit Yrden die Tentakel fangen und abtrennen. Wenn er ausflippt und auch zwischendurch immer hin und her hechten.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Genau, immer schon hechten. 

Am Anfang braucht man seine Zeit für das Vieh. Wenn man's aber raus hat, ist es sehr einfach. Man darf halt den Moment nicht verpassen.

ImNew, 
Hast du dir mal ein Video dazu angeschaut?


----------



## ImNEW (17. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau, immer schon hechten.
> 
> Am Anfang braucht man seine Zeit für das Vieh. Wenn man's aber raus hat, ist es sehr einfach. Man darf halt den Moment nicht verpassen.
> 
> ...



Ja, warum?


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Weil bisher alle die sich ein Video dazu angeschaut haben, kurz danach die Aufgabe geschafft haben.

Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juli 2013)

Der Kayran zeigt dir immer großzügig vorher, mit welchem Arm er zuhauen wird - und das tut er dann genau da, wo du in dem Moment standest. Ein Schritt zur Seite und du bist sicher. Vor dem Schritt zur Seite noch Yrden zaubern, tadaa, gefangenes Tentakel. Abhacken, wiederholen.


----------



## ImNEW (17. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil bisher alle die sich ein Video dazu angeschaut haben, kurz danach die Aufgabe geschafft haben.
> 
> Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du?


 
Lach nicht, aber ich spiel auf Leicht


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

CDP hat ja gesagt das selbst Normal für einige Erfahrenen Spieler nicht ganz leicht sein soll.

Am Anfang trifft das auch durch aus zu.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub das macht bei dem Vieh nicht mal einen großen Unterschied. Ist ja geskriptet, wie der Kampf ablaufen muss.

Was genau ist dein Problem? Bekommst du denn die tentakeln fixiert und abgeschlagen?


----------



## ImNEW (17. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich glaub das macht bei dem Vieh nicht mal einen großen Unterschied. Ist ja geskriptet, wie der Kampf ablaufen muss.
> 
> Was genau ist dein Problem? Bekommst du denn die tentakeln fixiert und abgeschlagen?


 
Nur den ersten bei 50% Gesundheit. Am meisten nervt mich das mit dem Yrden. Ich kriegs nicht hin. Bin wohl zu dumm dazu


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Du must einfach den richtigen Moment erwischen. Weiter probieren.

Ich hab mir das grad nochmal angesehen und ich weiß echt nicht, was DU da falsch machst.
Wenn das Biest seine tentakeln hebt um damit zu schlagen, bleibst du zwischen den Füßen der Statue stehen und wählst schon Yrden aus . Hat er dann auf den Boden geschlagen rennst du Richtung Tentakel und schlägst drauf ein. Sowie die kaputt ist musst du Quen wählen und wieder zur Statue. Dort wieder Yrden wählen und das ganze nochmal. Dann mit Quen auf die andere Seite und dort (aufs Gras aufpassen) eine möglichst sichere Stelle suchen. Dann die nächste Tentakel. Danach holt das Biest aus und wischt mit einer Tentakel von rechts nach links über den Boden. Da musst du schnell mit der rechten Maustaste aufspringen und mit der linken weitermachen. Drückst du falsch, fällst du runter.


----------



## ImNEW (17. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du must einfach den richtigen Moment erwischen. Weiter probieren.


 
Oh mein Gott ich habs geschafft. Danke das ihr mir alten Deppen helft


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Mist, zu lange gebraucht zum Schreiben.
Aber...
Du hast es GESCHAFFT!!! Gut so.

Jetzt mal ehrlich... wenn das zu einfach gewesen wäre, dann würdest Du dich jetzt nicht freuen können.


----------



## ImNEW (17. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mist, zu lange gebraucht zum Schreiben.
> Aber...
> Du hast es GESCHAFFT!!! Gut so.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich... wenn das zu einfach gewesen wäre, dann würdest Du dich jetzt nicht freuen können.


 
Hast recht. Freu mich auf die nächste kaum schaffbare Aufgabe!

BTW: Für den Soundtrack muss ich doch den Bonuscontent bei Tools runterladen oder? (Steamversion)


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Juli 2013)

Keine Angst, der nächste üble Kampf kommt noch im ersten Akt!


----------



## ImNEW (19. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Keine Angst, der nächste üble Kampf kommt noch im ersten Akt!


 
Du bist so gemein! Ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2013)

Du wirst Bomben brauchen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2013)

Auf Hard und Dark ist es meiner Meinung nach der (zweit)schwerste Kampf im Spiel...


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2013)

Was? Dann hatte ich bisher immer Glück dabei. Da bin ich bisher nur ein einziges mal k.o. gegangen. Das war im ersten Durchlauf. Ich hab auf dark aber auch noch nicht durchgespielt. Habe das bei meinem Nachbarn viel für ihn auf dem Mode gespielt und deshalb keine Lust mehr gehabt es nochmal bei mir zu spielen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was? Dann hatte ich bisher immer Glück dabei. Da bin ich bisher nur ein einziges mal k.o. gegangen. Das war im ersten Durchlauf. Ich hab auf dark aber auch noch nicht durchgespielt. Habe das bei meinem Nachbarn viel für ihn auf dem Mode gespielt und deshalb keine Lust mehr gehabt es nochmal bei mir zu spielen.


 


Spoiler



Wird reden beide vom ersten Kampf gegen Letho, ja? ^^
Was ihn mMn zu einem der schwersten Kämpfe macht, ist der extrem kleine Raum auf dem der Kampf stattfindet. Man hat kaum Platz um seinen Bomben und Zeichen auszuweichen. Und die Killerkombination schlechthin ist, wenn er einen Schwerthieb blockt und sofort danach Aard zaubert - Geralt liegt in der Ecke und kriegt sofort noch ein Igni hinterher, und die Zeit zwischen Aufrappeln und Einschlag des Feuerballs ist nahezu null. Auch ein einziger Schwerthieb in den Rücken bedeutet one-hit death. Dazu verursachen Lethos Attacken auch recht häufig kritische Effekte wie Bluten oder Einäscherung. Und er hält auch noch verdammt viel aus. 
Zugegebenermaßen hab ich den Kampf noch nie mit Bombenspam gelöst, gut möglich dass das die Dinge einfacher macht.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Ja, wir reden vom selben Kampf. Scheinbar hab ich aber wirklich viel Glück, oder bin besser, als ich dachte.



Spoiler



Der Kerl ist ja zum Glück sehr träge, deshalb kann man immer um ihn herumlaufen. Ich hab versucht immer Quen aufrech zu erhalten, welches bei mir schon länger hält. Das ist ganz nützlich um nämlich seine Aard-attacke startet. Wenn er dann anfängt zu schlagen, einfach zur Seite hechten und selbst draufhauen. Entweder eine starke, oder zwei schnelle Atacken gehen dann. Danach wieder rumrennen. Yrden kannst du auch verwenden, wenn er ungeschützt ist. Achja, draufhauen natürlich nur, wenn sein Quen inaktiv ist. Das wirft nämlich Schaden zurück.

edit
Und vor dem Kampf Schwalbe nicht vergessen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2013)

Jaja, genau:


Spoiler



Quen hält ja auch nur einen Treffer ab - entweder Aard _oder_ Igni. Hab ich natürlich auch an sooft es geht, als Lebensversicherung. Und angreifen geht auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auch nur, wenn man ihn mit Aard getroffen hat, sonst blockt er und gibt dir die Aard/Igni-Behandlung. Daneben hat er ja selber ständig Quen an, und so lange das wirkt muss man seinen Bomben und Zeichen ausweichen wie ein Karnickel, nur dafür ist der Platz eben so knapp.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Was heißt hier, jaja?



Spoiler



Stimmt, Aard hab ich ihm auch verpasst. Es bleibt aber dabei. Wegrennen, bis sein Quen nachlässt und kurze Angriffe. Das musst du fünf, oder sechs mal machen, dann ist er "schon" weg. Das wegrennen funktioniert halt nicht lange und wenn er dann zuschlägt, musst du weg hechten.



Ich hab das Spiel leider nicht mehr installiert, sonst würde ich es nochmal nachspielen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier, jaja?


 Das sollte nur Zustimmung sein


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2013)

Achso, falsch verstanden.


----------



## ImNEW (22. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Spoilertipps Jungs. Ich geh jetzt Bomben bauen


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Bitte, bitte. Sagt mal hat noch einer von euch das Gefühl, dass im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, Schwalbe hier weniger von Bedeutung ist?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich finde es deutlich weniger nützlich/nötig. Wenn man richtig aufs Maul bekommt, rettet es einen auch nicht...


----------



## ImNEW (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ihn beim ersten Versuch ohne zu sterben besiegt! Hatte lustigerweise volle Health und nichts aufs  bekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Wie hast du es gemacht? Auch drumherum gelaufen?


----------



## ImNEW (23. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie hast du es gemacht? Auch drumherum gelaufen?



Nein, ihn in die Ecke gedrängt und so lange drauf eingeschlagen bis die Sequenz kam. Hatte komischerweise keine Chance mich besiegen


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2013)

Du spielst noch auf leicht, oder?


----------



## ImNEW (23. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du spielst noch auf leicht, oder?



Ja


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2013)

Dann las mal probeweise den letzten Spielstand vor dem Kampf und stell auf normal. Dann kämpf noch einmal den Kampf und sag uns, ob's anders lief. Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juli 2013)

Von wegen, drehs auf Dark und lass dir ordentlich den Hintern versohlen!


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2013)

Dark... Hintern versohlt bekommen... die ganzen Lederklamotten... Das game ist echt ein wenig SM, oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juli 2013)

Logo, und wer nur auf das M steht, der sollte insane ausprobieren und von vorne anfangen müssen wenn er ins Gras beißt ^^


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2013)

Hab ich versucht. Nicht weit vorm Ende hab ich ins Gras gebissen... Seitdem spiele ich nicht mehr. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich das dermaßen ärgert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juli 2013)

Ich wusste von vornherein, dass ich da vor Wut meine Tastatur fressen würde - kein Modus für mich


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2013)

Weil ich ja wusste dass ich bald am Ende bin, hab ich einfach mal irgendwelche Rüstungen ausprobiert die cool aussahen und hab die Gegend abgegrast. Tja, dann war mir langweilig und ich bin weiter. Allerdings ohne mich auszurüsten und das war's dann auch schnell. Da ärgere ich mich jetzt noch drüber, so ein Schice.

Heißt das, du hast den Modus erst garnicht ausprobiert?


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juli 2013)

Nö ^^
Allerdings ist es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her auch nicht höher als hard - nur mit perma-Death.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2013)

Ja genau deswegen ist es viel schwerer. Du machst dir keine Vorstellung davon wie du da auf der Hut bist. Jeder noch so kleine Treffer und du überlegst ob du weitermachst, oder abhaust. Dadurch wird man nervös und macht erst recht Fehler, die einen dann richtig aufdrehen lassen.

Hätte ich direkt weiter gespielt, statt rum zu blödeln, wäre mir nicht langweilig geworden und ich wäre nicht tot.
Aber wie heißt es so schön? Hätte hätte Fahrradkette


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juli 2013)

Da artet das Spiel dann aber langsam in Arbeit aus


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2013)

Du solltest es wirklich versuchen.


----------



## ImNEW (4. August 2013)

Ich hab fertig! Mann, eines der besten Spiele die ich jemals gespielt hab. Vlt. zock ich in nächster Zeit mal den ersten Teil durch


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. August 2013)

Spielt sich ganz anders, ist aber für mich trotzdem das noch bessere Spiel


----------



## BabaYaga (20. September 2013)

Oh Mann wie ich die Witcher Games liebe.
Nach einem dritten Durchlauf von Teil 1 bin gerade beim zweiten Durchgang von Teil 2.
Dieses Mal mit dem neuen FCR-Mod und ich bin echt schwer begeistert. Gerald ist jetzt echt eine ganze Ecke agiler und mir gefallen die ganzen Änderungen wirklich gut.
Spiele momentan auf schwer und im Vergleich zum ersten Durchgang finde ich es jetzt sehr gut ausbalanziert. 
Überlege mir, wenn es sich bis Ende so spielt vielleicht auch noch den Dark-Mode in Angriff zu nehmen, da solls ja spezielle Gegenstände geben. Das ködert mich dann doch etwas.
Mal schauen wie lange mich die Motivation noch packt, ich möchte mich nicht "übersättigen" mit dem Herrn Geralt, nicht dass mir dann die Vorfreude auf Teil 3 flöten geht *gg*

Stufe Wahnsinnig wäre glaub ich nix für mich. Ich würde vermutlich die Kiste aus dem Fenster werfen wenn ich da zig Stunden reinstecke und dann alles von vorne machen muss *lol*. Sowas mach ich nur bei Shootern wo man einfach so durchrushen kann und nicht all zu viel Zeit benötigt. Auf diese Weise möchte ich Witcher aber nicht spielen gg

Ist die Stufe Wahnsinnig eigentlich dann auch nochmal zusätzlich schwerer oder spielt sich das dann wie der Dark Mode nur eben mit einem einzigen Leben? bzw. gibt es da sonst noch irgendwelche Änderungen/neue Gegenstände oder ähnliches?? ^^ (das könnte nämlich durchaus ein Motivator sein...)


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. September 2013)

Insane ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dasselbe wie hard, nur eben ohne reload... also wirklich hart.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. September 2013)

Ok danke, das wollte ich wissen. 
Ich kenn den Grad ja von Spielen wo man nach dem Tod zumindest wieder beim aktuellen Level beginnen muss (was auch oft schon ganz schön viel Zeit schluckt)... aber komplett von vorne... puh da sollte man sich seiner Sache wohl schon sehr sicher sein *g*.


----------



## Maggolos (22. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habs mir vor 3 Tagen geholt ;D

Ich bin gerade bei der Entscheidung wem ich mich anschließen soll, ist echt ne harte Nuss.

Hab beide Seiten angespielt, glaube ich werde mich für Iorwerth entscheiden, Henselt und Co. sind mir irgendwie suspekt.

Nur es stürzt manchmal ohne Grund ab ? Aber mit dem mit wo die Umlaute weg sind, passiert es kaum mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2013)

Ich werde es auch mal wieder spielen, aber erstmal Teil 1.


----------



## Low (14. Dezember 2013)

Spielt sich das Spiel eigentlich besser mit Gamepad oder Maus+Tastatur


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Dezember 2013)

Habs nur mit M+T gespielt, das funzt ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## Primer (15. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Spielt sich das Spiel eigentlich besser mit Gamepad oder Maus+Tastatur


 
Das funktioniert beides gut. 360 Controller wird (natürlich) auch nativ unterstützt.


----------



## Low (24. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe es mir gestern bei Steam gekauft. Gibt es irgendwelche Must-Have Mods?


----------



## ImNEW (26. Januar 2014)

So, hat hier irgendjemand tipps für Dark? Ich verreck ständig


----------



## VikingGe (26. Januar 2014)

Und _wo_ verreckst du ständig? 

Eigentlich wie immer: Möglichst die bestmöglichen Waffen und Rüstungen mit sich herumschleppen, im Kampf bloß nicht in der Mitte stehen und allem, was sich dir nähert, erst einmal ein Aard ins Gesicht blasen, damit es dich nicht umbringt. Dann geht es auch im Dark Mode ganz fluffig von der Hand.
...zumindest, wenn man das Spiel nach 6 oder 7 Playthroughs inzwischen auswendig kennt


----------



## Stevii (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal ne frage.. Hab ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Problem. Und zwar hab ich gerade witcher 2 von Steam installiert und hatte vor das mit dem kabelgebundenem xbox Controller zu spielen.. 
Nur geht der Controller sobald das Spiel startet sofort aus und nach der Eröffnungssequenz kann ich dann weder mit dem Controller navigieren noch mit der Maus, die sich nach einer kurzen Bewegung kurz zentriert und dann nicht mehr bewegen lässt... 
Hat jemand da ne Lösung? 
Steh aufm Schlauch..


----------



## Stevii (20. Juni 2014)

Ok das ist sehr verrückt.. Man sieht ja am Licht auf dem Controller ob der an ist.., ich starte witcher 2und es geht aus, beende das Spiel und es bleibt aus, dann Starteich watch dogs und das Licht geht wieder an und ich kann auch mit Controller navigieren... 
Wtf?


Sorry für doppelpost!

Edit: Ohne controller passiert das selbe, die maus kann nicht bewegt werdeb bis ich klicke, dann zentriert sich das nur und nix geht mehr..


----------



## CaptainThunder (21. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das selbe Problem wie Stevii, kann uns denn keiner helfen?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2014)

Geht dann nur die Maus nicht mehr, oder friert der ganze PC ein?


----------



## CaptainThunder (21. Juni 2014)

Nur die Maus, ich kann mit der Tastatur wieder per ALT+TAB aus dem Spiel


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn du dann im Windows bist, läuft wieder alles normal? 
Wenn ja, ist der Fehler noch da, wenn du wieder zurück ins Spiel wechselst?
Welche Mäuse benutzt ihr?


----------



## Shona (21. Juni 2014)

Was für ein Controller?
Witcher 2 unterstützt nur den Xbox360 komplett, bei anderen kann es zu problemen kommen bzw. das der gar nicht geht
Deshalb hier die Lösung http://www.gog.com/forum/the_witcher_2/solution_how_to_get_non_xbox360_controllers_working


----------



## Skilfjng (21. Juni 2014)

Ich hab eine Speedlink Decus.  Wenn ich wieder im Desktop bin geht alles wunderbar.  Ich habs jetzt Deinstalliert und lade es neu runter. Morgen wird sichs zeigen..

Edit: ich bin CaptainThunder, bin am Handy über mein zweitem Acc angemeldet.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2014)

Warum einen zweit Account?


----------



## CaptainThunder (22. Juni 2014)

Hab vergessen das ich den noch hatte, hat sich automatisch eingeloggt :grins:


----------



## Stevii (22. Juni 2014)

Also ich Habs gelöst.. War ein sehr bescheuertes Problem.... 

Und zwar hab ich damals Windows neu aufgesetzt aber meine Spieleplatte nicht formatiert, nun war witcher ja noch drauf.. 
Ich habe Steam neu installiert, aber diesmal halt auf C anstatt auf D.. Hab aber den Pfad der alten Spiele angegeben und Steam hats erkannt.. 
Naja lange rede kurzer Sinn... Steam runtergeschmissen, Spiel ganzen Steam Ordner auf der alten Platte auch, neu installiert,  neu runtergeladen.. Läuft 

Ich werde sicherlich Rechtschreibfehler haben, kam gerade vom feiern, bin betrunken und schreibe übers Handy.  

Naja das ein Fehler vorlag hab ich auf jeden Fall daran gemerkt,  dass keine serial in der registry vergeben war, nicht mal der Eintrag war vorhanden. 

Hoffentlich ist das Einigermaßen verständlich, ich werds später auskorrigieren wenn ich nüchtern bin.


----------



## Shona (22. Juni 2014)

Stevii schrieb:


> Also ich Habs gelöst.. War ein sehr bescheuertes Problem....
> 
> Und zwar hab ich damals Windows neu aufgesetzt aber meine Spieleplatte nicht formatiert, nun war witcher ja noch drauf..
> Ich habe Steam neu installiert, aber diesmal halt auf C anstatt auf D.. Hab aber den Pfad der alten Spiele angegeben und Steam hats erkannt..
> Naja lange rede kurzer Sinn... Steam runtergeschmissen, Spiel ganzen Steam Ordner auf der alten Platte auch, neu installiert,  neu runtergeladen.. Läuft


 Du hättest einfach den Ordner kopieren/ausschneiden können und nach C: kopieren. 
Das ist das tolle an Steam, das man es hinkopieren kann wo man will, solange es der komplette Steam Ordner ist bzw. der SteamApps Ordner.

Im übrigen hättest du Steam nicht neu installieren müssen sondern einfach nur auf D: starten dann wären alle Spiele installiert gewesen, die installiert waren. Das ist der zweite Vorteil von Steam und auch der Grund warum ich für Steam eine eigene Festplatte habe, naja und auch weil ich knapp 1TB Spiele installiert hab (ich glaub ich muss mir ne 2TB holen weil die reicht demnächst nicht mehr^^)



Skilfjng schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Speedlink Decus.  Wenn ich wieder  im Desktop bin geht alles wunderbar.  Ich habs jetzt Deinstalliert und  lade es neu runter. Morgen wird sichs zeigen..
> 
> Edit: ich bin CaptainThunder, bin am Handy über mein zweitem Acc angemeldet.


Wie geschrieben unterstützt das Spiel nur den Xbox360 Controller und sollte das Problem weiter bestehen, dann vielleicht den Controller rausziehen oder die Lösung von oben nutzen und den Emulator nutzen der den Xbox360 Controller emuliert.


----------



## Negev (22. Juni 2014)

Hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen... hab mir das Spiel zugelegt und komm schon am Anfang absolut nicht weiter und bin deshalb total gefrustet!
Während des Prologs muss man eine Ballista auf eine Barrikade ausrichten das funktioniert nur über ein Minigame: innerhalb kurzer zeit muss man via Linksklicks eine Anzeige füllen.
Ich bekomm das einfach nicht hin! Ich bin einfach zu langsam... hat jemand ein Trick um dieses Minigame zu überspringen oder doch noch zu schaffen???

Halte mich jetzt schon Stunden damit auf meine Maus zu malträtieren... frag mich schon wie andere Leute auf diese Klickfrequenz kommen... sicher zocken nicht alle Starcraft.
Hätte schon lust das Game an die Wand zu knallen – ist leider nur ein Steamdownload...


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2014)

Musst du wirklich schnell klicken, oder halten? Hab das Spiel schon seit kurz nach release nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Negev (22. Juni 2014)

Hab grad nochmal getestet... ich muss Klicken. Dafür hab ich vielleicht 20 sek. Zeit. Hier bring ich die Anzeige höchsten auf 80% bevor eine neue Welle Sadaten auftauchen und das Unterfangen abbrechen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2014)

Das ist normal! Du musst erst die ganzen SOldaten da unten umhauen, eh du an die Balliste gehst.


----------



## Negev (22. Juni 2014)

Das schon und ich kann das Ballista auch spannen, dann kommen nochmal Soldaten, die ich umhaue, danach soll ich das Ballista ausrichten. Nach ca. 20 sek. kommen neue Soldaten und das Ausrichten wird abgebrochen.

So geht das x mal - immer wieder kommen neue Soldaten.


----------



## Negev (22. Juni 2014)

Genau an dieser Stelle hakts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFkhL_1lSck (ab 3:30)

Weis jemand wo ich am besten ich ein Savegame herrunterladen kann?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2014)

Wie oft ist denn x-mal? Ich meine auch, dass ich 6-7 mal soldaten umhauen musste, bevor ich tatsächlich schießen konnte. Vielleicht kommts auch drafu an wie schnell man klickt


----------



## Negev (22. Juni 2014)

Ich mach alles so wie im Video. Ich klick nur nicht schnell genug.

Das Ausrichten der Balliste wird nur immer wieder abgebrochen weil neue Soldaten auftauchen.

EDIT: Habs mit nem Hardware-Cheat geschafft... hoffentlich war das, dass einzige mal mit dieser Klickorgie.


----------



## CaptainThunder (23. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch, top Spiel!


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2014)

Hmm. Hab mir das Full Combat Rebalance nun auch mal gezogen und irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so ganz. Klar es ist nun etwas netter, aber ansich isses immer noch das selbe Buttonmashing. Bin nun zwar noch nicht sehr weit, aber auf Dunkel klopp ich eigentlich nur die Maustasten rein und hin und wieder drück ich mal die Leertaste oder hau dem Gegner nen Ignis o.ä. in die Fresse. Zumal die in den meisten Fällen noch blöd rumstehen wenn ich sie schon auf 50% runtergekloppt habe 

Btw wie kann man eigentlich nochmal die Blaue-Rüstung von einem der DLC's bekommen? In dem verlinkten Video z.B. benutzt der Spieler die ja schon, ich aber habe sie nicht. Im Launcher sind alle DLC's auch aktiviert.


----------



## drebbin (6. Juli 2014)

Hab mir witcher 2 im summer sale geholt und muss sagen...

TOP SPIEL 

Bin wirklich begeistert vom Kampf system und die Inszenierung der ersten Spiel Szenen.

Sollte nur mal ein kleines Lob nebenbei sein.: D


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Juli 2014)

Du wirst sehen, es wird noch besser 
Ich spiels auch oft und freue mich auf den Nachfolger.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2014)

Ist das normal wenn man voll auf nen Gegner einhaut das der rein gar nix mehr versucht zurück zu hauen oder hat das Game nen Bug ... also ich hab vor kurzen Risen 2 gezockt und da hat der Gegner immer fleißig zurückgehauen, ich fand es deutlich anspruchsvoller.
Habs aufn mittel Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgezockt... also für das alle so sagen das Witcher 2 richtig gut sein soll, fehlt mir hier irgendwie ganz klar die Story in dem Game auch wenn der Rote Faden sehr gut durchs Game gezogen wurde und es viele verschiedene Enden gibt und sich die Story dadurch auch verändert, das war so auch der einzige Punkt der mit in dem Spiel gut aufgefallen ist, leider vermisse ich was typisch für ein Rollenspiel ist, die Magie. die Waffen und Rüstungen die man findet und craftn kann, ich fand das mit diesen tränken nicht besonders toll, vor allem kann man im Kampf keinen davon einnehmen. Ich meine auch das man bei einem Hexer ruhig mehr Magie erwarten kann, scheinbar kommt Witcher 3 auch nur mit 10 Zeichen daher ... die zwar aufgebessert werden können... aber ob das so toll wird ... bei so nehm Spiel das so groß sein soll wie Skyrim erwartet man sich halt schon einen großen Umfang an mächtigen Zaubern oder Waffen und Rüstungen, alles was in ein so ein RollenSpiel gehört


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Lleider vermisse ich was typisch für ein Rollenspiel ist, die Magie. die Waffen und Rüstungen die man findet und craftn kann, ich fand das mit diesen tränken nicht besonders toll, vor allem kann man im Kampf keinen davon einnehmen.



Da The Witcher auf einer Romanvorlage basiert und in dieser die Hexer nunmal keine Magier sind und daher keine Jahrelangen Studien zur Magie durchführen sind Sie auch nicht zu sehr Magiebegabt, lernen aber halt, wie im Spiel umgesetzt, einige grundlegende Sprüche die ihnen im Kampf gegen Monster, und andere Widersacher, helfen sollen. Würde man das anders gestalten hätte es nicht mehr viel mit den Romanen zu tun. Was die Tränke angeht so ist das ja grade die Herrausforderung zu anderen RPGs sich vor einem Kampf zu überlegen was für Tränke man für die kommende Konfrontation konsumiert. In fast allen Quests weißt du wer, oder was dein näster Gegner sein wird und kannst dich entsprechend vorbereiten. Schwächen, Stärken usw. muss man sich vorher halt durch Bücher oder Kämpfe gegen schwächere Vertreter einer Art aneigenen wenn man nicht Blind in den Kampf stürzen will.

Außerdem wenn dir normal zu leicht ist, stell es doch auf schwer oder gleich auf Dark Mode. Da sind mehr als 1-2 Gegner durchaus schon fordernd. Bei normal wirst du nur bei 1-2 Bossgegnern mal etwas mehr gefordert werden.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich meine auch das man bei einem Hexer ruhig mehr Magie erwarten kann



Dann hätte es aber wie gesagt nichts mehr mit den Hexern aus den Romanen zu tun, dann kannst du Geralt auch gleich noch Streithämmer, 2-Waffenkampf, Plattenrüstungen usw. verpassen. 



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> scheinbar kommt Witcher 3 auch nur mit 10 Zeichen daher ... die zwar aufgebessert werden können... aber ob das so toll wird ...



Nein, auch der Nachfolger wird nur über 5 Zeichen verfügen, 10 sind es theoretisch nur weil man die 5 halt auf 2 unterschiedliche Arten skilln kann. Am Ende verfügt Geralt deshalb aber trotzdem nur über 5 Zeichen die er verwenden kann.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> bei so nehm Spiel das so groß sein soll wie Skyrim erwartet man sich halt schon einen großen Umfang an mächtigen Zaubern oder Waffen und Rüstungen, alles was in ein so ein RollenSpiel gehört


 
Dann solltest du evt. von The Witcher 3 die Finger lassen. The Witcher versucht die Geschichte der Romane im Spiel vortzuführen und mit einem interessanten Spielerlebnis zu verbinden. 100erte Waffen, Rüstungen, Skillmöglichkeiten wollte das Spiel dabei bis jetzt noch nie bieten. Man hat ehr versucht so nah wie möglich an der Romanvorlage zu bleiben und dem Spieler trotzdem typische Elemente aus anderen A-RPGs zu bieten, was wie ich auch finde gut gelungen ist, grade in Teil 2.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Also ich finde es toll ,dass Geralt kein Alleskönner oder Wunderkämpfer ist 
Man muss sich das so denken,die meisten Rollenspiele wollen,dass der Spieler seinen Traumchar erstellen und ihm selbst das Gesicht verpassen kann - man wird also selbst zum Protagonisten 

Aber The Witcher möchte die Geschichte von Geralt Rivia (Sprich der Romane) erzählen,das heisst man muss den Charakter auch genau so präsentieren - da passen keine 1000 Rüstungen,Zaubersprüche oder Waffen rein  
Man soll Geralt sein,das Abenteuer aus seiner Sicht erleben und mit seinen gegebenen Fähigkeiten meistern


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2014)

Ich lese leider überhaupt keine Bücher ... von daher kenn ich die Handlung nicht. 
Aber um so neugieriger bin ich wie sie ne Open World Welt erzeugen wollen mit der man auch Spass hat... also ich hab gelesen das die Welt ja noch größer als die von Skyrim sein soll. Wird das nicht mit der Dauer irgendwie nicht eintöning wenn man nichts wirkliches entdecken kann ?

Also am Ende siehts so aus das ja alles vom Krieg überollt wird ... oder man entweder leto ziehn lässt oder ihn tötet. Ich kenn leider die Bücher nicht, ich weiß auch nicht was die Wilde Jagd ist.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Das wird alles erklärt keine Sorge 

Ja bzgl OpenWorld mache ich mir auch so meine Sorgen,größer als Skyrim und trtz noch das Storyniveau halten? 
aber ich habe einfach Vertrauen in CDP  Wenn das Spiel nur etwas besser wird als tw2,wäre ich absolut zufrieden


----------



## Oozy (17. August 2014)

Spielt das Spiel noch wer? Ich habe mir Witcher 2 im letzten Summer Sale geholt und nun nach etwa 12h Download endlich heruntergeladen. Nun bin ich erst noch am Anfang, aber das Spiel hat mich echt mitgerissen.

Spielt ihr mit Mods? Wenn ja mit welchen?


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Würde es spielen wenn ich so einen Zwischenboss im zweiten Akt kalt kriegen würde. Der Mist da. Viel zu schwer.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2014)

Welchen denn? Weiß echt nicht, was du mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad immer hast, dann stells halt auf leicht


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Welchen denn? Weiß echt nicht, was du mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad immer hast, dann stells halt auf leicht


 
Der einzige richtige Zwischenboss der mir da einfällt ist der Draugurenfürst den man im Nebel umhauen muss und der ist nicht besonders schwer. Man muss nur seinem Sturmangriff mit Ausweichrollen ausweichen, soviel mehr konnte der ja nicht, außer das er halt ab Schwer einiges einstecken kann.
Treffer in den Rücken von ihm waren ganz besonders effektiv wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne.

Ansonstenw wie M4xw0lf ja schon gesagt hat, auf leicht stellen dann ist der wirklich ein absoluter Witz und schnell platt.


----------



## VikingGe (7. November 2014)

> außer das er halt ab Schwer einiges einstecken kann.


Selbst da bekommt man den eigentlich relativ gut platt, wenn man diszipliniert vor seinen Angriffen wegrollt und dann schnell wieder hin rollt, um ihm ein paar schwere Hiebe in den Rücken zu geben. Gegen den Schild kloppen bringt natürlich gar nichts 



> Ansonstenw wie M4xw0lf ja schon gesagt hat, auf leicht stellen dann ist der wirklich ein absoluter Witz und schnell platt.


Ich glaube, man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad nachträglich nicht ändern. Oder kenne ich nach ca. 10 Playthroughs einfach die Option nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad nachträglich nicht ändern. Oder kenne ich nach ca. 10 Playthroughs einfach die Option nicht?


 
Änderbar unter: _Einstellungen/Optionen_ im Menüpunkt *Spiel 
*


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der einzige richtige Zwischenboss der mir da einfällt ist der Draugurenfürst den man im Nebel umhauen muss und der ist nicht besonders schwer. Man muss nur seinem Sturmangriff mit Ausweichrollen ausweichen, soviel mehr konnte der ja nicht, außer das er halt ab Schwer einiges einstecken kann.
> Treffer in den Rücken von ihm waren ganz besonders effektiv wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne.
> 
> Ansonstenw wie M4xw0lf ja schon gesagt hat, auf leicht stellen dann ist der wirklich ein absoluter Witz und schnell platt.



 Genau der, das ist das Biest. Der auf den Schlachtfeldern im Nebel. Mir haben hier sogar schon User Angeboten ihn für mich zu töten wenn
 ich ihnen ein Savegame schicke.

 Will das selbst machen.

 Also Jungs, ich werde es noch einmal angehen. Melde mich wenn es erledigt ist. 



> Welchen denn? Weiß echt nicht, was du mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad immer hast, dann stells halt auf leicht ​


 
 Kann sogar sein das es im Nachhinein geht. Hoffe es.

 Ansonsten The Witcher 2 ist ein echt klasse Game. Freue mich sogar auf das Dritte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. November 2014)

Der ist etwas knifflig, richtig. Im normalen Kampf rennst du am besten weg von ihm, damit er seinen Sturmangriff startet (macht er immer ab einer bestimmten Entfernung). Dem musst du ausweichen, dann kannst du ein zwei schwere Treffer in seinen Rücken landen. Frontalangriffe sind zwar auch möglich, aber dabei muss man erst sein Schild zerhacken und außerdem haut er natürlich auch saftig zurück. 
Wenn er unter seinem Schild Deckung nimmt, die Katapulte ruft und Feuerbälle regnen lässt, dann einfach immer kurz stehen bleiben - ein roter Feuerschein erscheint unter dir, um den Einschlag zu markieren - dann zur Seite rollen. Wiederholen, bis er wieder unter seinem Schild vorkommt. Dabei Abstand zu ihm halten, sonst haut er mit seinem Schwert unter dem Schild nach dir; Schaden kannst du ihm in der Position imo sowieso nicht. 
Wenn er sich in den Wirbelsturm verwandelt, heißt es einfach immer in Bewegung bleiben und vor ihm wegrennen - vermutlich erwischt er dich dabei trotzdem ab und zu.
Es empfiehlt sich natürlich, vorher Tränke einzuwerfen um etwas Leben zu regenerieren und Ausdauer schneller zu gewinnen.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2014)

Werde probieren sobald ich am WE Zeit finde. Mut habe ich nun wieder!


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2014)

Hallo, also ich habe jetzt TW2 neu installiert und nach den Savegames überall gesucht aber mit schrecken festgestellt das meine Savegames weg sind. Habe im Januar einen Einbruch zu beklagen gehabt bei dem unter anderem eine Festplatte gestohlen wurde und ich gehe davon aus meine Savegames sind da drauf gewesen.

Hat einer ein Savegame was passt? Also erster Akt vorbei?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2014)

Deine persönliche TW2-Story ist aber auch episch 
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich noch was passendes habe... ist aber eventuell auf Dark und gemoddet, von daher nicht unbedingt geeignet, aber mal sehen.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2014)

Ok wäre trotzdem nett. Mit TW2 hab ich echt kein Glück...

Sagt mal kein ich mein TW2 aus dem Einzelhandel irgendwie in Steam bekommen?


----------



## orca113 (30. November 2014)

Weiss einer was die TW2 Silver Box ist?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. November 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/difference-be...cd_dp_aar_al_a?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00ICWO1XA


----------



## orca113 (30. November 2014)

Ok danke. Bin am überlegen da eh neu Anfangen muß mir ne Xbox version zu holen. Ne gebrauchte.

Will es durchzocken bevor ich mir Wild Hunt hole.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. November 2014)

Schließ die Box aber gut weg, nicht das das ähnliche Ausmaße animmt wie mit deiner PC Version.


----------



## orca113 (30. November 2014)

Naja, jetzt wohn ich woanders. Hier wird das mit dem Einbrechen nicht mehr so leicht. Zwar nicht unmöglich aber mein vorheriges heim war da eh immer in Gefahr 

Versuche jetzt noch ne Weile Savegames zu finden ansonsten fange ich auf der Xbox neu an.


----------



## benjasso (30. November 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal bei the-witcher.de nachsehen.


----------



## orca113 (1. Dezember 2014)

Mh, da hatte ich schon geschaut aber es kam mir vor das es TW Spielstände waren. Ok ich schaue es mir in Ruhe an.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. Dezember 2014)

Aber mal ehrlich, in der Zeit hättest Du den ersten Akt jetzt aber locker schon mehrfach durch.


----------



## orca113 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das Problem ist das mein PC in meiner alten Behausung steht und in der neuen für die Kiste noch kein Platz ist dafür. Offen gestanden fehlt mir das Teil momentan auch nicht. Wenn ich spiele dann meist auf meiner Xbox oder meinem Mac Book. Ab und an bin ich noch im Haus meiner Eltern wo oben meine Wohnung war und Spiele dann mal am PC aber so gut wie nicht mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2014)

Arrrgh! Er hat Mac gesagt... lyncht ihn!


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Arrrgh! Er hat Mac gesagt... lyncht ihn!



Ja sorry, ist aber so 

Wie gesagt er ist eigentlich mein Gerät für die ernsthaften Dinge des Lebens aber momentan wird er aus genannten Gründen zum Spielen genommen. 

NORMAL, würde ich NIE etwas anderes anrühren als einen Windows PC oder eine Konsole


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem. 
Ich bin gerade im 2. Akt (Roche) bei der Quest "Blutfluch", wo ich den "Visionär" finden soll. Wenn ich aber den Nebel betrete, werde ich auf dem Schlachtfeld entweder mit 1-2 Schlägen von den Soldaten getötet, oder, wenn ich es bis zum Zielpunkt schaffe, werde ich wieder wegteleportiert. 
Wie geht's weiter?


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Dezember 2014)

Du musst nicht in den Nebel, sondern zu einem Häuschen oberhab der Küste.
WEnn du vom Schlachtfeld aus dem Fluss folgst, kommst du zu einem Pfad, der durch die Berge führt, das ist die richtige Ecke.


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. Dezember 2014)

Danke, ja das hab ich dann nach ner Weile auch herausgefunden.
Ich war nur zu blöd den Durchganz zu finden


----------



## Betschi (30. Januar 2015)

Wie findet ihr Witcher 2 im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil? Mir gefällt der erste Teil immer noch um Längen besser, hab den schon x-mal durchgezockt, bei zweiten Teil bin ich immer im dritten Akt stecken gebleiben weils so langweilig ist....


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2015)

Finde den ersten klasse. Den zweiten ein wenig schlecht. Finde die Story wirr


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Finde den ersten klasse. Den zweiten ein wenig schlecht. Finde die Story wirr



Häh? Wo ist die Story wirr? 
Die Story von Teil 2 ist deutlich strukturierter und nachvollziehbarer als die von Teil 1.


----------



## Kinguin (30. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Häh? Wo ist die Story wirr?
> Die Story von Teil 2 ist deutlich strukturierter und nachvollziehbarer als die von Teil 1.



Der erste Teil hatte aber den coolen Twist  
Der 2.Teil war aber auch super


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab wenig Lust ihn zu spielen, aber für die Story ist das wohl besser. Habs beim ersten mal leider nicht zu Ende gebracht.


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Häh? Wo ist die Story wirr?
> Die Story von Teil 2 ist deutlich strukturierter und nachvollziehbarer als die von Teil 1.




Ja ich kann das nicht so recht erklären. Da die Flashbacks, die tausenden von Namen und so. Ich merke aber gerade beim zweiten mal durchspielen raff ich besser. Bzw ich Spiele es das zweite mal. Ich habe es noch nie durchgezockt.

Fakt ist das beide Games Qualitäts sind. Wäre schon wenn es mehr ihrer Art geben würde. Zwei Sterne unter viel Durchschnittskost


----------



## Betschi (31. Januar 2015)

Im zweiten Teil fehlen einfach die kleinen Details, wie zum Beispiel die Saufspiele, bei denen man im ersten Teil Sachen gratis bekam oder den speziellen Ring. Mir gefällt das Kampfsystem auch besser im ersten Teil (vor allem mit FCR), der zweite ist Vanilla ein Roll-Simulator und mit FCR Haudrauf-Simulator


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2015)

Ja diese Prügelei Einlagen in TW2 find ich cool.



Wurde den ersten Teil auch gerne nochmal spielen. Der hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Auch wegen der Detail verliebtheit. Der zweite Teil konnte dies jedoch auch. Einen schöneren Wald als im Pontatal hab ich jedenfalls noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Februar 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja ich kann das nicht so recht erklären. Da die Flashbacks, die tausenden von Namen und so. Ich merke aber gerade beim zweiten mal durchspielen raff ich besser. Bzw ich Spiele es das zweite mal. Ich habe es noch nie durchgezockt.
> 
> Fakt ist das beide Games Qualitäts sind. Wäre schon wenn es mehr ihrer Art geben würde. Zwei Sterne unter viel Durchschnittskost



Ja das wünschte ich auch, hier stimmt vieles, wobei ich sagen muss Tw1 fand ich seiner Zeit nur gut, aber erst Tw2 sehr gut und dann erst ein Witcher Fan  (die Romane brachten mir nochmal genug Stoff)
Ich hoffe Tw3 hält das Niveau oder legt noch eins drauf


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2015)

Ja ich denke das TW3 das Niveau halten kann. Nur dürfen die keine Experimente machen und statt dessen an Dingen festhalten die funktioniert haben.


----------



## Aegon (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hab eben TW2 neu installiert, nun frage ich mich, was von der Optik mehr bringt: Übersampling oder DSR (bei nativen 1440p)?
Ich schätz mal DSR, da es auch mehr Leistung braucht, aber was meint ihr?


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Denke das solltest du ausprobieren. Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auch darauf an auf welche Stellen des Spiels sich das am meisten auswirkt. Denke mal das es abschnitte im Spiel gibt wo Effekte wie Licht/Schatten ne große Rolle spielen und wiederum andere Stellen vorhanden sind in denen Effekte kaum auffallen.


----------



## Aegon (11. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte, Übersampling wäre eine art Supersampling, täusche ich mich da?
Welche Effekte, die nicht besonders viel bringen, kann man ansonsten am besten abstellen, um mehr FPS zu haben?


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Schatten bin ich der Meinung kann man beim Witcher verringern.


----------



## Aegon (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt einige Effekte deaktiviert, hab bei Cutscenes aber immer noch nur etwa 5 FPS, was ist denn da so fordernd?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2015)

Das Übersampling lass lieber aus.


----------



## Aegon (12. Februar 2015)

Das hatte ich sowieso aus, es lag an dem Cinematic DoF


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2015)

Cinematic DoF? An die Einstellung kann ich mich überhaupt nicht erinnern...


----------



## Aegon (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist soweit ich weiß eine verstärkte Version des Cutscene-DoF's. Durch das Deaktivieren stiegen bei mir die FPS von 5 auf 20


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich muß mein System neu aufsetzen. Kann ich The Witcher zwei welches auf einer anderen Festplatte als c installiert ist lassen und dies Später wieder verwenden?


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe The Witcher 2 auf einer Festplatte installiert. Jetzt habe ich auf meiner Systemplatte Win 8.1 und wollte eben The WItcher ´starten aber es läuft nicht


----------



## dj_the_one (23. Februar 2015)

geht es dir hierbei um die Save games oder um das eigl Spiel`?

Die Save Games sind meistens auf C:\Users\"username"\Documents . Die alten Savegames wieder reinkopieren und schon kannst dort weiter machen wos aufgehört hast.


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2015)

Nein es geht um das eigentliche Spiel. Bei Diablo 3 hat das geklappt. Spiel verblieb am alten Ort beziehungsweise ich habe es dort einfach wieder hingezogen und es startet einwandfrei. Denke ich muß beim Witcher jetzt neuinstallieren?


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Februar 2015)

Hmm, möglicherweise liegts an Windows 8.1 - eigentlich sollte das schon funktionieren, ich hab TW2 auch schon zwischen SSD und HDD hin- und herverfrachtet und es ließ sich weiterhin starten.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2015)

Versuche mich gerade an einer Neuinstallation des Spiels. Leider hab ich gerade eine Frage dazu:

Installieren von beiden CDs und dann den fetten 10,2 Gb Patch draufhauen oder erstmal die kleineren Patches ziehen? Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Februar 2015)

Liegt der Retail kein Key bei den Du bei GoG aktivieren kannst? Wäre das einfachste.
Ich hab die Steamversion und konnte mit dem Key eine DRM freie Version bei GoG aktivieren.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2015)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Liegt der Retail kein Key bei den Du bei GoG aktivieren kannst? Wäre das einfachste.
> Ich hab die Steamversion und konnte mit dem Key eine DRM freie Version bei GoG aktivieren.





Ich verstehe jetzt nicht was mir das bringen soll. Sowohl im Hinblick auf Updates als auch im Hinblick auf nicht starten nach Win 8.1 Inst.?

Sorry aber...?

Aber dennoch:

Habe bei GOG einen Account und habe mir dort einige Sachen für den Mac gekauft.

Aber wie muß ich das jetzt machen um dort mein Witcher 2 zu bekommen?

Habe von Witcher 2 eine Einzelhandels Version. Habe die Gremiums Edition.

Kannst du mir erklären was ich bei GOG machen muß?


----------



## benjasso (24. Februar 2015)

Hey,

versuch mal https://www.gog.com/redeem wenn du angemeldet bist und gib deinen Witcher 2 Key ein. Dann solltest du es in deiner Bibliothek haben, von wo aus du die aktuell gepatchte Version runter laden kannst.


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2015)

Ok, habe es heute Morgen gemacht. Jetzt habe ich meine Bibliothek genau wie vorher aber The Witcher 2 kann ich jetzt auch für Windows auswählen.

Kann ich meine Einzelhandels Witcher denn trotzdem verkaufen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2015)

Ja, kannst du natürlich. Du solltest wohl dazu sagen, dass es schon bei GoG registriert wurde, was der Zweitkäufer dann höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr tun kann (bin aber nicht mal sicher was das angeht).


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2015)

Ok danke Jungs. Meint ihr ne gut erhaltene und komplett vollständige Premium Edition will nix einer?


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2015)

Hallo, meine persönliche epische The Witcher 2 Story hat eben gegen 17.45 Uhr dann endliche ein ende gefunden. Habe es durch gespielt...

Hatte Roches Weg gewählt. Hat das Game eigentliche mehrere Enden?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, meine persönliche epische The Witcher 2 Story hat eben gegen 17.45 Uhr dann endliche ein ende gefunden. Habe es durch gespielt...
> 
> Hatte Roches Weg gewählt. Hat das Game eigentliche mehrere Enden?



Ja, gibt mehrere, je nachdem welche Entscheidungen man im Laufe des Spiels trifft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, meine persönliche epische The Witcher 2 Story hat eben gegen 17.45 Uhr dann endliche ein ende gefunden. Habe es durch gespielt...
> 
> Hatte Roches Weg gewählt.



Buuuuh! Buuuuuuuh! 


Die Enden unterscheiden sich nicht fundamental. Aber der zweite Akt ist komplett unterschiedlich (und die neuen Storyquests der Enhanced Edition im dritten Akt).


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Buuuuh! Buuuuuuuh!
> 
> 
> Die Enden unterscheiden sich nicht fundamental.



Also ich finde schon das es ein fundamentaler Unterschied ist was mit den Magiern passiert. Weil das ist abhängig davon wie man sich entscheidet.


----------



## orca113 (4. März 2015)

Ok also lohnt es nicht nochmal den Savegame zu packen und mit Iorweth loszulegen? (war damals mit Iorweth los aber mich hat Vergen extrem abgefuckt). Gibts größere Unterschiede in den Enden?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok also lohnt es nicht nochmal den Savegame zu packen und mit Iorweth loszulegen? (war damals mit Iorweth los aber mich hat Vergen extrem abgefuckt). Gibts größere Unterschiede in den Enden?



Nein das grundlegende Ende ist relativ identisch, egal ob du dabei Roche oder Iorveth hilfst. Unterschiede beziehen sich viel mehr darauf ob wie du dich halt bei folgenden Dingen entscheidest:

Roches Weg:
- lässt du Roche in Kapitel 2 Henselt töten, oder ihn am Leben
- hilfst du Roche in Kapitel 3 die Tochter von Foltest zu retten, oder willst du Triss befreien
- tötest du den Drachen in Kapitel 3 oder gehst du einfach weg
- tötest du in Kapitel 3 Leto, oder lässt du ihn am Leben

Iorveths Weg:
- die Frauen in Kapitel 1 retten, oder Loredo stellen und töten
- Iorveth in Kapitel 2 helfen die Gegenstände zu finden um Saskia von Philippas Fluch zu befreien, oder nach Triss suchen
- durchsuchst du in Kapitel 3 zusammen mit Iorveth Philippas Zimmer oder rettest du Triss 
- heilst du Saskia in Kapitel 3 von Philippas Fluch, oder tötest du Sie, oder gehst du einfach weg
- tötest du in Kapitel 3 Leto, oder lässt du ihn am leben

Das sind die Dinge die Einfluss auf das Ende des Spiels haben, auch noch einmal hier im Wiki mit Auswirkungen nachlesbar:

The Witcher 2 Enden ? Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2015)

Hallo,

Super, danke für deine Mühe. Vielleicht greife ich mir die Savegames an diesen Stellen und schaue ob ich es gedreht bekomme.

Gibts den nochwas von The Witcher was ich Spielen könnte? Was storyhaftes um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen?

Eine Mod oder ein Aden von dem ich nix weiß?


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2015)

Hmnee, es gibt nicht viel an Storymods (also Quests oder komplett neue Abenteuer). Hier ist was für TW2, wo Geralt und Lambert aufeinandertreffen, bevor Geralt Loc Muinne erreicht (Kinship of the Wolves at The Witcher 2 Nexus - mods and community) hab aber keine Ahnung was es taugt.


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2015)

Ok Danke. Das sehe ich mir an


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Schaue mir momentan zur Einstimmung auf Witcher 3 ein LP von ChristopherOdd zu Witcher 2 an: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLj_Goi54wf0e2b57xaG9lnZ0Rm7eKHtaR

War relativ überrascht wie gut das Spiel ausschaut...


----------



## matrix187 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
ich hab mir gestern The Witcher 2 bei Steam gekauft. Jetzt wollt ich mal nachfragen welche GrafikMods sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Deimos (11. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein das grundlegende Ende ist relativ identisch, egal ob du dabei Roche oder Iorveth hilfst. Unterschiede beziehen sich viel mehr darauf ob wie du dich halt bei folgenden Dingen entscheidest:
> 
> 
> Das sind die Dinge die Einfluss auf das Ende des Spiels haben, auch noch einmal hier im Wiki mit Auswirkungen nachlesbar:


Ein Spoiler wäre angebracht bei den Infos...^^


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte vor dem dritten Teil nochmal Witcher 2 durchspielen, habe aber ein Problem...

Bei mir läufts mit allen Details, Über-Sampling und sogar DS mit 30-40FPS und ist ohne Über-Sampling dann zu jeder Zeit absolut flüssig spielbar. Nur in Dialogen brechen die FPS auf 3-4 ein, das ganze ist dann unspielbar. Genau so träge ists übrigens auch im Inventar...
Das Problem ist, dass die CPU-Auslastung, die sowieso schon nicht überragend ist, auf rund 10% auf 2 "Kernen" und 0% auf den anderen 6 fällt. CPU ist ein übertakteter FX-8320, und eigentlich hat der genug Power. Wird eben nur in Dialogen und im Inventar null ausgelastet... jemand ne Ahnung, wie man das beheben kann? Hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.
GPU ist eine R9 290X, dazu habe ich 8GB RAM. Hab die Enhanced Edition bei Steam.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das damals auf dem 8120 gespielt. Am FX grundsätzlich kanns also nicht liegen. Bleibt entweder ein seltsamer Fehler in der Steam-Version, oder irgendwelche Einstellungen bei dir. Hast du mal in den Einergieeinstellungen auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt? Dann taktet er nicht runter und du könntest schauen, ob es gleich bleibt, oder sich verändert.

Auf welchen Einstellungen läuft dein FX eigentlich? Ist er überhaupt oc? Wenn nicht, nachholen!
Was für ein Board verwendest du?

PS.: In deinem Profil steht übrigens, du hättest einen Phenom II 955BE. Vielleicht aktualisierst du das mal.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Mai 2015)

Done.

Er läuft mit 4Ghz, sollte also kein Problem sein. Er läuft auch sonst immer stabil. Board ist ein Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0.
Mich wundert eben, dass die Auslastung von einer Sekunde auf die andere quasi bei 0% liegt, nur um direkt nach dem Beenden eines Dialogs wieder im normalen Bereich zu sein...

Würde ja mal die GOG-Version testen, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass es an Steam liegt, und der Download ist es mir mit meiner Leitung nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2015)

Cinematic Depth of Field abschalten? Das könnte dazu passen, dass es nur in Zwischensequenzen/Dialogen auftaucht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

matrix187 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mir gestern The Witcher 2 bei Steam gekauft. Jetzt wollt ich mal nachfragen welche GrafikMods sinnvoll sind.



Ich kann dir ein paar hochladen. Es sind nur ein paar kleinere files die du brauchst. Getweakte configs sowie angepasstes gras.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2015)

Wäre cool, wenn die hier im Startpost landen könnten.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich hab des Rätsels Lösung gefunden... es lag an VSR.

Hab alles mögliche ausprobiert, an allen Qualitätseinstellungen gedreht usw., aber auf die Idee, mal die native Auflösung zu verwenden bin ich nicht gekommen...
VSR und Witcher 2 vertragen sich wohl (noch) nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2015)

TW2 hat doch eigenes "DSR" - Übersampling tut genau das gleiche, und lässt sich sogar in der ini auch verschiedenen hoch einstellen (Standard ist 4x).


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Mai 2015)

Ah, ok, wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info. DS und Über-Sampling wäre dann wohl overkill gewesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2015)

Etwas


----------



## Porsche2000 (15. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> TW2 hat doch eigenes "DSR" - Übersampling tut genau das gleiche, und lässt sich sogar in der ini auch verschiedenen hoch einstellen (Standard ist 4x).



Standard in der ini ist Übersampling=2.
Keine Ahnung ob mab da noch was anderes eintragen kann außer 0 und 2.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Standard in der ini ist Übersampling=2.
> Keine Ahnung ob mab da noch was anderes eintragen kann außer 0 und 2.


2 bedeutet Horizontale und Vertikale x2 - also die ursprüngliche Auflösung mal 4. Und ja, man kann da andere Dinge eintragen.


----------

